# !!!Shanghai, biggest skyline of the world!!!



## 10025

Found by me from the web. *Huge and new ones.*
I'd be surprised if you're not surprised by the skyline.:bash::bash::bash:
Enjoy!
(And don't forget: this skyline is not there once and for all. *It is still growing.*)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11. Hongqiao, in west Shanghai, an area rarely seen on the web








12. A rare angle of Pudong, although you know every building here.








13. A not-so-often visited corner of Pudong. This is itself already a decent skyline, although you have even never seen any pic of it.








14








15








16








17








18








19








20








21








22








23








24








25








26. A rare angle of SWFC








27








28








29








30


----------



## Vagamundo.

what a ****.. it is massive! amazing!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Biggest in the world?!...Hardly.


----------



## oliver999

some parts of shanghai ,by jerryyang


----------



## Shezan

racing with Sao Paulo?


----------



## TheFuturistic

Shanghai is getting bigger and bigger but the skyscrapers in pudong, in my opinion, dont match well in a good harmony


----------



## Sentient Seas

Yes Shanghai is quite impressive in it's sheer size. Biggest in the world? No, but it sure is amazing.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

I object the title


----------



## LamDai

Shanghai is amazing but I think It's still far behind HongKong


----------



## chris_maiden

It really scared!

The skyline is really big, but not beautiful, I think it's so massive.


----------



## mvictory

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Biggest in the world?!...Hardly.


Certainly not the tallest or best looking but you cant say its not at least one of the biggest.


----------



## zergcerebrates

^ Did they recently repainted those roofs blue or has it always been blue? I never seen those before.


----------



## Heroico

this skyline is unbelievable


----------



## Shera




----------



## Embrace57

Mein Gott!
That makes Moscow and New York look quite small! :nuts:


----------



## StormShadow

Awesome pictures, high density.


----------



## skyscraper03

10025 said:


> From this site and xitek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9


To be honest, the skyline is just covered by whole bunch of concrete apartment blocks which look all the same...
I think this definitely ruins overall city's skyline, and Pudong's great skyscrapers become look shorter and less impactful.

I like the Pudong skyline view across Huangpu river though. I can't wait until the third supertall tower is built beside SWFC and Jin Mao.


----------



## Tom_Green

Could be possible.

But i think Guangzhou will have the most beautiful and most impressive one in China (beside Hong Kong) in some years.


----------



## Shera

Chongqing is already massive and has so, so many under construction. There are so many plans underway too. I think it's just much cheaper to build in Chongqing than any other city in China, except for Hong Kong, since the ground base is made out of granite and not soft stilt-clay from the river. In Shanghai, they have to dig much deeper foundations for the skyscrapers, which is more expensive, otherwise the skyscrapers would tip and fall over. 

Chongqing is also much more space-limited (between 2 mountain ranges), and it's the world's fastest growing city. It's in a basin region of like 85 or 200 million people (cant remember which one).


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline of Shanghai, its indeed great, awesome


----------



## Kenwen

lkx314 said:


> Nice buildings, but i've heard that most of these are actually planned for future uses, so presently they are unoccuiped???


well,most of them are occupied,but the newly built one are partly occupied, the real estate typcoon in China r not stupid at all,lol


----------



## Assurbanipal

Mind-blowing!

BTW, very informative posts, @the spliff fairy! THX.


----------



## Kintoy

*some more of Shanghai*























































July 22, 09, own pics


----------



## Shera

the spliff fairy said:


> Google Earth satellite closeup (scroll around - its endless):
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=30.520014,120.538001&spn=0.030056,0.0418&t=k&z=15
> 
> 
> 
> I have actually taken the train from HK to Shanghai and you pass into that kind of housing near the Delta. It's jawdropping- it seems like the biggest city imaginable, thousands upon thousands of buildings in the same pomo styles - sounds tacky at first but when the horizon is like that it looks amazing - we went from high pitched roofs and turrets to clocktowers to midnight blue onion domes by the thousand . I STRONGLY reccomend someone does that trip, especially if youre an urbanist nerd.
> 
> I was most confused when the houses gave way to a big city - Hangzhou, not Shanghai - that would come later. Basically it took me about 5 years to work out what I'd seen was farmer's housing when someone on this forum posted pics of them, and why Hangzhou seemed so much larger than Shanghai, and why they weren't one city.
> 
> 
> view from the train looks pretty much like this, to the untrained eye it looks like suburb, but look closely and youll notice the agriculture and lack of streets:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, the residential supertall in one of the 'villages':
> 
> 
> the reason some of these places are so developed is because the farmers have become rich from the land values, but cannot move to the cities as a local bylaw stipulates they must be resident to claim the free housing and funds. Thus these farmers bring the city to them.
> 
> 
> millionaire farmers in the Huaxi village:


Wowwwwww... this is amazing. I do not know why I missed your post the last time I came over this thread. Anyways, thanks for the pics and info, Spliff Fairy! 

I think the actual location of that picture is actually somewhere in the middle of this: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&t=k&ll=30.514062,120.172577&spn=0.260576,0.517387&z=12
Where you're looking south-wards at Hangzhou, if the buildings of the downtown is on the distant horizon.


----------



## kix111

^^I can not bear these buildings, they look so tacky and ugly to me 

Here are some of photos taken by me 

includes my apartment, the view from my apartment and the buffet on 56th floor (i think) on JinMao and a cafe on (91st? floor) on SWFC


----------



## jacks

Well this fits in with the theme of the thread I guess...
Sorry if it makes the page load a bit slow.
Scroll >>>>>>>>









By dirtyforker at 2009-10-28


----------



## deepblue01

kix111 said:


> [/IMG]


Wow, the view from this restaurant is amazing


----------



## philipdj

woww...greatt for shanghai...


----------



## 10025

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
I found more pics, *HUGE AND NEW*, from the web, and added them to the starting post of this thread.
Don't miss them! Check *the first page*!
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

Shanghai rocks my world!!!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ A really great panorama about Shanghai :cheers:


----------



## EEplus

Actually SHANGHAI have much more 200m+/300m+/400m+ TOWERs than Sao Paulo


Shezan said:


> racing with Sao Paulo?


----------



## Astronaut from Mars

*superb!*

Certainly the most impressive skyline in the world today. Looks like something from Star Wars. Perhaps just Dubai could compete with it, since it has the tallest building on Earth there...


----------



## Kintoy

*more Shanghai*

Jin Mao Tower reflected on Shanghai World Financial Center





































view from 100th floor of Shanghai World Financial Center - 474m up




























(own pics)


----------



## kix111

^^Hey you have gotten a taxi that has three star or higher from the second pic. XD Lucky you.


----------



## oliver999

*nice one!*


----------



## Shera

EEplus said:


> Actually SHANGHAI have much more 200m+/300m+/400m+ TOWERs than Sao Paulo


True, but only "2" more 400m+ buildings than Sao Paulo, heh! :lol:

Sao Paulo has much more 12-25 story buildings than Shanghai.




Astronaut from Mars said:


> Certainly the most impressive skyline in the world today. Looks like something from Star Wars. Perhaps just Dubai could compete with it, since it has the tallest building on Earth there...


Certainly a subjective point of view. If New York City decides to start building a lot more 'scrapers after the Freedom Tower, then Shanghai would have a hard time keeping up as it barely has 1/3 of 500+ foot buildings as NYC.


----------



## Kintoy

kix111 said:


> ^^Hey you have gotten a taxi that has three star or higher from the second pic. XD Lucky you.


i havent even noticed :lol: nice observation


----------



## Kintoy

oliver999 said:


>



thanks

these two buildings on the left are the ones shown in Mission Impossible III, where Tom Cruise penetrated to steal the rabbit's foot


----------



## Prof Von Nuzzlebrush

My word Shanghai's skyline is enormous


----------



## Assurbanipal

And this will continue (if China will manage to grow further economically).

Highrises and skyscrapers are only solution for populous countries like China. If all people on the world would like to live like Western Europeanians or Americans, we would need 5 more Earths to provide necessary resources. It is impossible, so people will live rather in tall buildings not vast fields of single family houses and will use mass public transport than cars.


----------



## noonghandi

Assurbanipal said:


> And this will continue (if China will manage to grow further economically).
> 
> Highrises and skyscrapers are only solution for populous countries like China. If all people on the world would like to live like Western Europeanians or Americans, we would need 5 more Earths to provide necessary resources. It is impossible, so people will live rather in tall buildings not vast fields of single family houses and will use mass public transport than cars.


Are you Assyrian?


----------



## Assurbanipal

No, Polish. However, I've read about great king Assurbanipal and I found him very inspiring


----------



## juancito

Love the way this city is growing.


----------



## noonghandi

Assurbanipal said:


> No, Polish. However, I've read about great king Assurbanipal and I found him very inspiring


I am, and my avatar is the Assyrian flag.


----------



## gorex

I don't like Shanghai and it is not the biggest city


----------



## jacks

This thread does not claim Shanghai is the biggest city and nobody cares what you like. Go find a bridge to lurk under.


----------



## warden987

Shera said:


> OMG, that's Shanghai from only 12 years ago (1997)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.earthtopatrick.com/photos/china.htm
> 
> mg::ancient::eek2:



That's what I call unbelievable!:nuts:


----------



## vietnamholiday

A lot of nice pictures!
Shanghai is a nice city but there are too many people living there!


----------



## crskyline

the spliff fairy said:


> Impossible? Bear in mind the tv tower on the river bend (top right) is 1535ft tall, and the Pudong half isn't in shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the stats according to the Shanghai Urban Planning Bureau. Remember the city is growing by nearly 1 million a year,
> and they have to be housed, with more than 50% of the population crammed into 10% of the city area that makes up the centre.
> 
> Here's a 'close-up' of the area by the river bend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bear in mind that figure still isn't that surprising on a global scale - in terms of highrises Sao Paulo has 30,000 highrises over 200ft, but due to height restrictions (thanks to the soon-to-be-decommissioned airport) most don't go past 300ft.


Shanghai has lots of highrise for sure, but most them are shorter than 400ft. In total, shanghai has 10,000 - 15,000 highrise buildings, many buildings are 20 to 30 stories, which is about 180 - 350 ft high, not 400ft. 
In china, buildings over 328ft (100m) have to seek for gov't approval in order to be built, so most buildings are just little shorter than 328 ft (326ft, 325ft etc, etc), *so it is totally possible for shanghai to have 6000 building over 300ft, but not likely 4000 highrises over 400ft.*
Same thing goes with many other chinese cities, for example, Guangzhou has about 8,000 highrise buildings over 18 floors, but only 400 of them over 328ft (100m).


----------



## 10025

More pics. Source: xitek.com
1








2








3


----------



## Uaarkson

SWFC looks really empty


----------



## 10025

More pics, from xitek.com
1








2








3








4


----------



## Claudio Lacerda

Shangai, really is amazing!! There are a lot big buildings, but it will be a confused skyline on the future.


----------



## Shera

crskyline said:


> 4000 highrises over 400ft, impossible. Either 400 highrises over 400ft or 4000 highrises over 40ft





the spliff fairy said:


> Impossible?
> 
> Those are the stats according to the Shanghai Urban Planning Bureau.


Not over 400ft. That old article from 2004 said that there were 4000 highrises over 18 floors tall planned to be built in the next 5 years (planning does not = construction, though).



chinarulez said:


> ^^these shots are old. shanghai looks even more impressive by now. 400 feet is quite a mark, i think HK is the only city which has over 4000 buildings > 400ft. shanghai doesn't seem that tall. of course i could be mistaken.


Right. Not as tall as Hong Kong. Not 4000bldgs over 400ft, though. However, HK does have roughly 6,000 buildings of 20+ floors and nearly 3,000 buildings of 30+ floors!!!



crskyline said:


> Shanghai has lots of highrise for sure, but most them are shorter than 400ft. In total, shanghai has 10,000 - 15,000 highrise buildings, many buildings are 20 to 30 stories, which is about 180 - 350 ft high, not 400ft.
> In china, buildings over 328ft (100m) have to seek for gov't approval in order to be built, so most buildings are just little shorter than 328 ft (326ft, 325ft etc, etc), *so it is totally possible for shanghai to have 6000 building over 300ft, but not likely 4000 highrises over 400ft.*
> Same thing goes with many other chinese cities, for example, Guangzhou has about 8,000 highrise buildings over 18 floors, but only 400 of them over 328ft (100m).


Right. I'll quote Oliver999, and thank him once again for digging up more recent government statistics:


oliver999 said:


> i have most authority shanghai highrises amount, by shanghai statistics bereau:
> http://www.stats-sh.gov.cn/2003shtj/tjnj/nj09.htm?d1=2009tjnj/C1004.htm
> in 2008,shanghai has highrises(above) 8 storey :16109
> above 30 storey:847
> 20-29 storey:2763
> 16-19 storey:3493
> 11-15storey:6978


It only says 847 buildings, not 4000 buildings with over 30 stories (assuming that nearly all of 400-foot buildings have over 30 floors). 

And there are roughly 15,000 buildings with over 10 floors.

In 2008, Shanghai had:

3,610 buildings of 20 or more floors
7,103 buildings of 16 or more floors
14,081 buildings of 11 or more floors


----------



## HSBC

Assurbanipal said:


> And this will continue (if China will manage to grow further economically).
> 
> Highrises and skyscrapers are only solution for populous countries like China. If all people on the world would like to live like Western Europeanians or Americans, we would need 5 more Earths to provide necessary resources. It is impossible, so people will live rather in tall buildings not vast fields of single family houses and will use mass public transport than cars.


That's true actually.


----------



## christos-greece

A very nice aerial - skyline view of Shanghai in this photo, below:


>


----------



## crskyline

10025 said:


> Good point, *7freedom7*. No, of course no.
> I've been to *ALL* world-class cities on the planet, and have found NO exceptions.
> Actually, among all the cities I've been to, the one that impressed me most in terms of skyline and "grade" of buildings is Shanghai, not New York, not Hong Kong, not Tokyo.
> Yes, there are "cheap" parts in Shanghai; but, don't forget this very important fact: with the fast development of the city, those parts are *disappearing* at a fast speed, and new, shining blocks are taking their place. For Sao Paulo and cities alike, it's another picture: cheap parts remain cheap, year after year, decade after decade.:runaway::runaway::runaway:


Did you say this just becuase you are from Shanghai? People have biased opinions about their own cities hno:


----------



## TheFuturistic

Obvoiusly, the focused skyline of Shanghai is the skyline of pudong area featuring Iconic structures such as Orietal pearl TV tower, Jin Mao, Shanghai financial center... This skyline is pretty shining, but to my personal feeling, the buildings of Pudong are not yet in an arty harmony which, for example, Singapore downtown skyline does pretty well


----------



## isaidso

crskyline said:


> Shanghai has lots of highrise for sure, but most them are shorter than 400ft. In total, shanghai has 10,000 - 15,000 highrise buildings, many buildings are 20 to 30 stories, which is about 180 - 350 ft high, not 400ft.
> In china, buildings over 328ft (100m) have to seek for gov't approval in order to be built, so most buildings are just little shorter than 328 ft (326ft, 325ft etc, etc), *so it is totally possible for shanghai to have 6000 building over 300ft, but not likely 4000 highrises over 400ft.*
> Same thing goes with many other chinese cities, for example, Guangzhou has about 8,000 highrise buildings over 18 floors, but only 400 of them over 328ft (100m).


Thanks for the clarification. As impressive as Shanghai is, most of those towers looked to be about 20-30 floors high. 400 high rises over 100 metres in Guangzhou is still very impressive. According to Emporis, Toronto only has about 130 high rises over 100 metres. The actual number is probably a little more than that. :dunno:


----------



## Vrooms

christos-greece said:


> Really impressive, very nice photos from Shanghai once again, Vrooms


Thank you!! Very nice images across the Cityscapes and Skylines forum by you too!:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

*SHANGHAI CHINA*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3393/3513017385_a929a93a9f_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/4978240752_e82360c388_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/4977587145_6b08e92490_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/4977583629_839d4372ea_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/4978199910_911f833e59_b.jpg


----------



## briker

simply amazing skyline


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/4995221941_fddd2b8519_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/4982042586_ac5ef6a0a9_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/4973682952_6487a8904e_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/4973694480_efe0b505f1_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/4998653384_f5cde315b3_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/4998654212_533496696c_b.jpg


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Absolutely gorgeous, extremely good the skyline. Regards.*


----------



## lfernand

Shangai is an incredible city.


----------



## christos-greece

This one here is simply amazing


Vrooms said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/4995221941_fddd2b8519_b.jpg


:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

^^THANKS!!









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/5002528244_a51ae53777_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5001943293_f37c12b598_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4105/4981870007_7e50c34bf6_b.jpg


----------



## Ribarca

Nice shots but no way the biggest skyline.


----------



## armael

Ribarca said:


> Nice shots but no way the biggest skyline.


yep!
that place is for either Hong Kong or New York.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Great pics as always indeed. Regards.*


----------



## null

armael said:


> yep!
> that place is for either Hong Kong or New York.


No way!

The biggest skyline is Sao Paulo, Brazil.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ null*

^^ Yep. :yes:

That city has got about 50,000 highrises in uber-massive clusters.

Metro Seoul is obviously second largest while Shanghai or maybe Shenzhen is third largest.


----------



## Acoustic

null said:


> No way!
> 
> The biggest skyline is Sao Paulo, Brazil.


Sao Paulo has only crappy buildings mate, there's no comparison here. These skyscrapers are much taller too. I'm brazilian too but let's get a grip on things.


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/4995401650_ff6d7b0a09_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4075/4914426065_6ab79ac221_b.jpg


----------



## braian btk

I love China.
Once again, I'm back on a China kick where I want to read as much as I can about China and learn how to cook more Chinese food.
-I made gyoza again last week using my friend's Hong Kong style recipe. I made friends with a Taiwanese girl and we've been hanging out a lot lately and going running together. I haven't been to Taiwan yet and I really want to go, but I want to go with my friend Eve more than with anyone else.
-My cousin just moved to Shanghai.
-Hong Kong has the best food in the entire world, and anyone who disagrees with that has no taste.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice skyline photos from Shanghai :cheers:


----------



## Karabuy

null said:


> No way!
> 
> The biggest skyline is Sao Paulo, Brazil.


São Paulo rules ...:banana::banana:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

I&^87^4876%*&6865987%^$42####$%^8 THAT IS AN INTENSE SKYLINE


----------



## Vrooms

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice skyline photos from Shanghai :cheers:


Thank you!!








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/4995722947_bd8ee00134_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/4995723451_0b0a69f9b8_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/4996328792_81052489e6_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/4995724019_9868909f20_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4079/4995726573_2a48d90c2b_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I like that view of Shanghai; looks great


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5001241224_d730096df7_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5001242192_a0500455df_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5000640965_ace858e2b1_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5001242820_a6e4c3da96_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4150/5001234846_5ce527960c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4150/5000635493_440f1f9b67_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5001249354_bc2f51307c_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5016349574_942e8bdb97_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/5015741607_47d841998b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5016352476_02af75f669_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5016341122_b039e6d592_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/5015732903_56d373999a_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice photos from Shanghai :cheers:


----------



## HK999

posted originally by nordschleife:



Nordschleife said:


> By manawa62


----------



## darknyt1

Love those glittering glass buildings, the contrast of historical and new Shanghai, and the iconic supertall building!


----------



## Acoustic

what's the height of that building with the hole at the top?


----------



## Pfeuffer

Acoustic said:


> what's the height of that building with the hole at the top?


very close to 500m ! :cheers:


----------



## fragel

I like the sheer size of Shanghai's skyline. I think the only comparable skyline is that of Sao Paulo (SP might be bigger in terms of size). And the better thing is, they are sister cities:lol:

ps: gotta add Tokyo and Seoul too, especially Greater Tokyo metropolitan area.


----------



## fragel

alright, I've went through all the pages, whew...

Thanks for all the pictures. And Vrooms, thanks a lot for the recent pictures, but you just made me feel homesick, so we are even


----------



## christos-greece

Really good aerial photo about Shanghai


>


----------



## Acoustic

fragel said:


> I like the sheer size of Shanghai's skyline. I think the only comparable skyline is that of Sao Paulo (SP might be bigger in terms of size). And the better thing is, they are sister cities:lol:


I don't think they are comparable at all. Sao Paulo is huge in terms of number of buildings, but the tallest one is less than 200m high.


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/5023228500_a51bee8dcf_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5022256643_bc440bc27b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5022428684_8d6462ed8d_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/5022428628_69b088b0e4_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5026365464_6a04992540_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4105/5024145751_7eed5b13c2_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5026370908_d22d108200_b.jpg


----------



## fragel

Acoustic said:


> I don't think they are comparable at all. Sao Paulo is huge in terms of number of buildings, but the tallest one is less than 200m high.


I understand Sao Paulo lacks supertalls. That is why I mentioned the size of its skyscraper (or highrise) sea, which can be seen from its aerial pictures.


----------



## fragel

The back of Lujiazui
posted by doter


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4084/5031906478_fcc40e8717_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/5031906464_d14c1207e1_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4105/5024145751_7eed5b13c2_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5024141063_23df7170a2_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Great skyline photos of Snanghai at day and night 


Vrooms said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5022256643_bc440bc27b_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5022428684_8d6462ed8d_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

^^Thanks!!








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5033517394_79d43c8077_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5032768954_958207c808_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5034958479_985fb2b149_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Vrooms said:


> ^^Thanks!!


Welcome Vrooms... keep it up


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5029273015_4aa405d709_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4091/5036683274_cd01bc38b7_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5036678124_4c910be7a7_b.jpg


----------



## caugas

these are unreal thanks!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Awesome Shanghai! If you think Pudong looks good now just wait until Shanghai Tower is completed!


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5023812335_00712d3d2d_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5023788931_d134797877_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5036622135_ac747901b8_b.jpg


----------



## Luli Pop

Vrooms said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5034958479_985fb2b149_b.jpg


^^

this one looks like a spaceship landed on a London building and the city was invaded by advertising!

does two heritage buildings have brothers in London


----------



## deepblue01

Shanghai looks really nice. I really like their skyline. They have really done a good job in shaping up their skyline. Very classy indeed


----------



## christos-greece

That photo here is really awesome


Vrooms said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5036622135_ac747901b8_b.jpg


:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

^^Thats the view you get from the Shanghai World Financial Centre


----------



## hkskyline

I'm not a big fan of the SWFC observation deck though. Their finishings are nowhere as high-quality as I expect from a building of its class.


----------



## Vrooms

I accually still prefer Jin Mao Tower to SWFC. There's just something about it architecture..........


----------



## hkskyline

Vrooms said:


> I accually still prefer Jin Mao Tower to SWFC. There's just something about it architecture..........


Well, Jin Mao is also cheaper, given I can dine at the hotel lobby lounge and still get a good view. I prefer Oriental Pearl - you get both Jin Mao and SWFC in a straight line.


----------



## Vrooms

hkskyline said:


> Well, Jin Mao is also cheaper, given I can dine at the hotel lobby lounge and still get a good view. I prefer Oriental Pearl - you get both Jin Mao and SWFC in a straight line.


Went up there before....Great views!! Interior wise, i think it loses to both SWFC and Jin Mao. Hope to visit the bar on top of IFC the next time i visit!! I am sure it will be a different expirence because it is outdoors.


----------



## hkskyline

Vrooms said:


> Went up there before....Great views!! Interior wise, i think it loses to both SWFC and Jin Mao. Hope to visit the bar on top of IFC the next time i visit!! I am sure it will be a different expirence because it is outdoors.


Actually, there are plenty of open-air rooftop bars along the Bund for a full view of Pudong's skyline!


----------



## Vrooms

hkskyline said:


> Actually, there are plenty of open-air rooftop bars along the Bund for a full view of Pudong's skyline!


I know but i think this one is the highest one in shanghai right??


----------



## hkskyline

Vrooms said:


> I know but i think this one is the highest one in shanghai right??


I doubt the view will be much different than Oriental Pearl though, given they're just across the street. At least along the Bund there is no obstruction of the river + skyline. You can't get that with IFC.

It's not always about what's highest, but what gives the best views.


----------



## Vrooms

hkskyline said:


> I doubt the view will be much different than Oriental Pearl though, given they're just across the street. At least along the Bund there is no obstruction of the river + skyline. You can't get that with IFC.
> 
> It's not always about what's highest, but what gives the best views.


Thats true!! Even the restaurants at Superbrand Mall have great views of the bund. I normally stay at the Shangri-La maybe i need to stay on the otherside of the bund to have a different view.


----------



## hkskyline

Vrooms said:


> Thats true!! Even the restaurants at Superbrand Mall have great views of the bund. I normally stay at the Shangri-La maybe i need to stay on the otherside of the bund to have a different view.


No .. anything on the Pudong side will not have a good view of the Pudong skyline since there will most definitely be a building around to block part of the view. It'll have to be somewhere on the Puxi side to get a good, full vantage point.

There is actually a very nice waterfront promenade on the Pudong side for the best views of the Bund, free.


----------



## Vrooms

Been that side before. Skyline looks great from there!! I heard that another great hotel with a view of the skyline is the Royal Meridien along Nanjing Road East.When you visit Shanghai do you normally stay on the Puxi side or Pudong?


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5040245823_f5e461a199_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5040867368_d8a5732762_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5040156329_62b9d97965_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing night views of Shanghai


----------



## Vrooms

Thanks!!


----------



## hkskyline

Vrooms said:


> Been that side before. Skyline looks great from there!! I heard that another great hotel with a view of the skyline is the Royal Meridien along Nanjing Road East.When you visit Shanghai do you normally stay on the Puxi side or Pudong?


I'd rather go for Tomorrow Square - which gives a view of Pudong's skyline at an even wider angle + some Puxi as well.


----------



## Vrooms

hkskyline said:


> I'd rather go for Tomorrow Square - which gives a view of Pudong's skyline at an even wider angle + some Puxi as well.


Looks like i will be looking for a room in the Tomorrow Square area the next time i plan a trip to Shanghai!!JW Marriott should have great views right?


----------



## hkskyline

Vrooms said:


> Looks like i will be looking for a room in the Tomorrow Square area the next time i plan a trip to Shanghai!!JW Marriott should have great views right?


Yes, and there are a couple of hotels in that area with good views of the city.


----------



## Vrooms

hkskyline said:


> Yes, and there are a couple of hotels in that area with good views of the city.


Will be looking out for one thanks!!








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/4989571986_ef196ba3fb_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5039415750_052f3f0f55_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4050/4308603065_27f7d144c0_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

By *biei * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ COOL!


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5042926047_3665050f74_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5045454702_6bec838fb3_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

That photo from the Saudi pavilion must have been costly .. lines were consistently 5+ hours.


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5046721287_412dea2424_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5046709187_2c56554f17_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4087/5046730583_540cddf70f_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/5047361026_7f96f959c4_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5047345174_8895c6acf2_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5046719403_34a4846aa5_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5046702843_5d829142d7_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5047322382_23996e8709_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5050380860_0722a5b672_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5050379322_d70c07f9a4_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5049756613_4b4c7d0475_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Oh dear ... Citibank is also destroying the skyline with all those lights!


----------



## Vrooms

^^Is that new??Dont remember seeing a media screen on Citibank.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice close up photos from Shanghai, Vrooms


----------



## hkskyline

Vrooms said:


> ^^Is that new??Dont remember seeing a media screen on Citibank.


Yes - the Citibank lighting is definitely new.


----------



## Vrooms

hkskyline said:


> Yes - the Citibank lighting is definitely new.


Just wondering if the exterior lighting affects the offices in side the building?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Probably it affects inside the building...


----------



## giallo

Citibank has had a giant LED TV on it for as long as I can remember. It's been there from at least 2005.


----------



## christos-greece

From those towers (u/c ones) which one is Shanghai Tower?


>


----------



## Vrooms

^^Shanghai tower is not visible in the skyline yet.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5022285454/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5071274692_e2ff396a19_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5070687965_13e522dd6a_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5070682939_e5dd102be1_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5071279572_9458014ec2_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

christos-greece said:


> From those towers (u/c ones) which one is Shanghai Tower?


It is still a big hole in the ground, but it will appear to the right of SWFC and Jin Mao, behind the U/C Shanghai IFC pictured.


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/sbrom/shanghai_jingan_temple


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/fchung/sh_hongqiao


----------



## fragel

^^oh I love this kind of crabs, so delicious, much better than the blue crab or rock crab here...


----------



## fragel

cross post from the Hongqiao Traffic Hub post, quite a nice skyline from the airport terminal

posted on gaoloumi.com, no info about original photographer provided


----------



## VRS

fantastic city....


----------



## desertpunk

http://www.*************************/









http://www.*************************/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4022/5073963763_bf22d43e51_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/5063972459_3dff2d4cd1_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5066627121_b20a367495_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5066626201_3c03e155cc_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

hkskyline said:


> It is still a big hole in the ground, but it will appear to the right of SWFC and Jin Mao, behind the U/C Shanghai IFC pictured.


Thanks for the helpful info hkskyline 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hrkfdn/5068302880/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

By *3ASV196* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5074397503_9f1a378c0d_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5067400413_b8f9edeebe_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5067400033_2f8a94e0df_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/classiclb/travel


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5073983865_82513fa720_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4025/5076396837_3c37641d0e_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/5076414059_609fd758d6_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624431440222/


----------



## _GrapeWine_

fragel said:


> cross post from the Hongqiao Traffic Hub post, quite a nice skyline from the airport terminal
> 
> posted on gaoloumi.com, no info about original photographer provided


i guess SWFC and Jin Mao are almost 30 kilometers away from airport!! :nuts:
is that correct?
great great buildings!! :cheers:


----------



## fragel

_GrapeWine_ said:


> i guess SWFC and Jin Mao are almost 30 kilometers away from airport!! :nuts:
> is that correct?
> great great buildings!! :cheers:


actually the distance is about 20 km. still, quite amazing to see the supertalls from the airport


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/paul/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5097220458_1628955734_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5097244778_b4ca34f41e_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/5096157896_79ecf80ab8_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/4989571986_ef196ba3fb_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/4988966265_a9b13b4cac_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5011200166_90d42fb0d1_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4118/4909788476_8d1e40b7b7_b.jpg


----------



## ruffarambo1

Vrooms said:


> Thanks!!:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4102/4863347918_28a06aea1f_b.jpg


 incredible!


----------



## hkskyline

^ Shows there is plenty of room along the Huangpu to grow the skyline!


----------



## Vrooms

hkskyline said:


> ^ Shows there is plenty of room along the Huangpu to grow the skyline!


Hope to see more supertalls to make the skyline look more balance. Dont understand why the three supertalls are so close to each other.....


----------



## hkskyline

Vrooms said:


> Hope to see more supertalls to make the skyline look more balance. Dont understand why the three supertalls are so close to each other.....


They probably planned it that way - to have that central plot to be the financial centre, and the density tapers off dramatically from there.


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai on black & white:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmo/5101854120/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1141/5104881760_2760bee1f4_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1399/5104287215_20a6c3fc7c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5104882452_f4bb0c33d9_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5104286785_60525e238b_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1229/5104882008_dc94accb36_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/hpicckcy/shanghai_20092010


----------



## 10025




----------



## Pfeuffer

I think HK`s skyline is still better


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nice pano there but it will be gone if there is no credit or link to that photo by tomorrow!


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Absolutely amazing pictures!! Shangai is on its way to be, more and more, a world capital (even though I don't like this kind of term).. :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5086857086_477dfe8040_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/4815070870_af1d79f789_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1186/5106294736_1bf664f481_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1056/5106803992_8b9c62df42_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/edwintsang/yu_garden


----------



## erbse

*CREDIT your sources properly! Where did you guys take those photos from? Give links!*

Otherwise your stuff may get deleted.


Hkskyline is doing it right, so this goes especially to the *user 10025*.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5104883334/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5104884844/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1356/5112217563_70ffb236b1_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1174/5112815670_0e923ba340_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1132/5112815428_fb2bef2753_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4092/5112815240_4383d3c2c3_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1241/5112814722_13488048b0_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1151/5112216111_3d7b318510_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1315/5112215853_f4a0640460_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1099/5112814194_54a80349a3_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5112215391_8f838168e9_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5110004394/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/matt_in_sha/shrl08


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/chief_chemist/from_pudong_to_pusi


----------



## jimPUNKZ

Vrooms said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5097220458_1628955734_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5097244778_b4ca34f41e_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/5096157896_79ecf80ab8_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/4989571986_ef196ba3fb_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/4988966265_a9b13b4cac_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5011200166_90d42fb0d1_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4118/4909788476_8d1e40b7b7_b.jpg


^^^^shanghai skyline is the most futuristic but i find it monstrous...
isn`t shanghai the chinese capital?


----------



## hkskyline

^ Shanghai is not the political capital.


----------



## christos-greece

Gorgeous photos once again hkskyline


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4069/5147815206_7ef83eca37_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1382/5147816094_4b18b2da56_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1119/5147821314_b4520f2d8b_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1151/5147824716_a6a521d2a6_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4070/5147237605_d662586b6c_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1048/5147240193_74ce683ca7_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1185/5156352587_93746507d8_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1262/5156353311_4260fb93b6_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5158003843_978d4bb957_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1389/5157975991_2afd3dbaf0_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1243/5161662144_99189fdbca_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4016/5161661012_b6228647b3_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4044/5160325199_0147423eb4_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4025/5161574534_15fb40afd6_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5151193340_22d88dc86d_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4084/5151196140_9c28733a11_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/5151190640_ca911690a5_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1135/5151207780_0687ae811e_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4033/5150214300_d81e137981_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1110/5149603699_1f57205059_b.jpg


----------



## Assurbanipal

Really massive!* I love it!*


----------



## MD11-fan

Shangai = The NYC of China 
Simply amazing. I wish São Paulo had so many high towers like this city. Some day we will get there


----------



## the spliff fairy

fantastic pics


----------



## hkskyline

I still think the most impressive part of the skyline is on the Puxi side. Although not as tall and dense, there are far more buildings and the urban expanse is huge, with a good mix of short and tall, old and new.


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4050/5165694081_f94075cd5d_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5166268042_3eb1c86a08_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1238/5163238171_e5dfb77706_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5149595825_2fef26dd30_b.jpg


----------



## travelworld123

a photo i took








(posted on flickr)


----------



## alheaine

Shaghai:Skyscraper Empress..Love it..♥♥♥


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1373/5167610365_db6cd45a41_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1255/5166634039_191e0465d1_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1378/5162807556_b2a49110b4_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1412/5139616355_f0fc74ce31_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabonthemoon/5160325199/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaeldillingham/5156352587/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1404/5170684920_8670d9f167_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1309/5170083117_64c82e69e8_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5170684176_83d3820306_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5170089347_6dfff84be2_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1243/5170691170_80f5e1178b_b.jpg


----------



## travelworld123

here are a few more photos i have taken:










this one was taken when we were approaching the bund through one of the west-east streets that end at the bund. was very exciting waiting for the incredible skyline to pop out!










this one i think was near some big multistory department store that sells like fake bags and stuff near the bund. there was a lot of road construction going on (it was before the expo begun)










this one i took around sunset on nanjing rd, zoomed in.

posted on flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4087/5174084109_4cfc860ec3_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5170679996_fccd3726a3_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5174959934_a6f9c44b5f_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5174961326_f438a14bc4_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Source and more : http://www.pbase.com/johnh57/china_2010


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/5173572573_ab6dfe98bd_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1001/5178265588_b372cfb672_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/5173731899_dd2215368c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5174180338_bb0071848e_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

By *Gareyyee * from dcareahk :


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/5172782720_9007543f32_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5172177481_44c56c62f9_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5172772208_cf31c13b49_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5172785754_40949555b6_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5172769122_d429dc1aa0_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Some older photos from : http://www.pbase.com/fantuz/my_china


----------



## ajaaronjoe

I prefer New York ( i just don't know why )


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1277/5187632444_92410e1041_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5184130331_a0c4e85b49_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5184721868_ff02acf5ab_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4044/5160354271_3a600e11a6_b.jpg


----------



## Melb_aviator

Why is it that the Orient Pearl Tower, in nearly every pic I have seen of it, appears to lean? 

How is the Orient Pearl tower doing now after the taller deck opened at the SFC?


----------



## hkskyline

Melb_aviator said:


> Why is it that the Orient Pearl Tower, in nearly every pic I have seen of it, appears to lean?
> 
> How is the Orient Pearl tower doing now after the taller deck opened at the SFC?


Maybe it's the angle of the photo, especially if the tower is not at the centre of the picture.

Lujiazui is inundated with observation decks. There's SWFC, Jin Mao, and Oriental Pearl within blocks of each other. I personally visited SWFC and Oriental Pearl, and opted not to go for Jin Mao. I think Jin Mao should be the most concerned of the 3, as SWFC offers a higher and wider view, while Oriental Pearl is closer to the bund and you can see Century Avenue's skyscrapers quite well from there.


----------



## oliver999

tired of these photos, bund and lujiazui, always like these. although, thanks for posting.


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5191167156_a6c1c9e304_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5190745139_d1b39010f2_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5191165984_68a42a3ee4_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5191164756_79a7012486_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5191164232_228b8289e7_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/will03/streets__of_shanghai


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/will03/restaurants_and_food


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4087/5195256650_e0301d787b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5175757295_da916dd931_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5057451311_593b4daa33_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4084/5125410983_c4d5921a1f_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1425/5183813933_2b8b6d2afe_b.jpg


----------



## teddybear

I remember critics about Pudong and Shanghai too many empty buildings there is not much light, back then but now it's different. Those buildings seem to light up and Pudong getting more dense.


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5197663608_1090d0e6ae_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5195254428_4de39c592f_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5196646299_df0cde22aa_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4128/5194115570_3ddebf9f85_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5197218420_faa1b0347f_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zb/5185752185/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/strawberrylee/5180721639/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

teddybear said:


> I remember critics about Pudong and Shanghai too many empty buildings there is not much light, back then but now it's different. Those buildings seem to light up and Pudong getting more dense.


The big skyscrapers such as SWFC and Jin Mao are spaced out, although across from them a line of skyscrapers surround the little park. They're not too dense actually, and are not at the point of blocking the sunlight from each other.


----------



## jimPUNKZ

Vrooms said:


> Why is it that the Orient Pearl Tower, in nearly every pic I have seen of it, appears to lean?
> 
> How is the Orient Pearl tower doing now after the taller deck opened at the SFC?
> 
> ^^i think the reason why oriental pearl tower appears to lean is because of the angle from where the photo was taken, it has only three major columns that supports the structure and is distributed triangularly(if viewed from its top elevation) thus in some angles,there are columns that are partly hidden making it appears that its columns are undistributed properly making it appears to lean.in this photo,you can only see the two columns but the third column is actually hidden by the column on the right that is visible. the same as the three other secondary columns on the lower part of the tower that supports the bigger ball(i dont know the term). just my thoughts though,,,i hope you got my point guys...BTW,great photos..it feels like future here...


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5198529468_82d269ea6c_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5241/5198539514_1723aa1b4b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5198541406_d1a34261d3_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5121/5198542046_345e97abbd_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5197946479_c2c101d99b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5197947523_fb44bec201_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5198545016_039131f3b9_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5081/5198545900_4a8fc0b56c_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/markowich


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/uhho/5185830968/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luke-in-china/5166922804/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luke-in-china/5166314853/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

hkskyline said:


> Source : http://www.pbase.com/markowich


Shanghai needs more quality skyscrapers around People's Square! The views from there look almost the same 6 years ago when i left the city.:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

^ But it's a huge public space - don't want them to fill it in with developments!


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5087/5205523066_78aaf5ab61_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5205530002_c6ed182df9_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5195388983_e79cf47e98_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5198308358_a16e257199_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5198305492_879f7c75f2_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/gibsong/shanghai_china


----------



## Dallas star

Very nice, I love how the central city was developed, especially the areas with former colonial traces. However, I dislike the endless sea of repetitive bland looking mid-rises. It just comes to show how China have grown too fast for creative development.


----------



## AmirBaki

I agree with Dallas star, but i really do like the Aurora building


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5211396271_8d40c44a5e_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5211404241_68a851af77_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5211408401_764ff0b497_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5202/5211425969_19f8c7707f_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5282/5224610904_8ca5fa6f2b_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5042/5224608870_7376402aa0_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/5224606900_9fd5b31d00_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5210/5224604934_05a29f4d5e_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5048/5224005843_00a5d1565c_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/matt_in_sha/sh_postcards


----------



## TheTrueLord

shanghai has of course a very impressive and well looking skyline but new york and hong kong have still bigger skylines -> so shanghai has not the biggest one.  maybe this city will have the biggest in 20 or 30 years but not the best one ^^


----------



## seldomseen

Shanghai is certainly more vast and spread out than Hong Kong...but Hong Kong looks better than Shanghai.


----------



## TheTrueLord

i think you are meaning the whole city- in this case u're definitively right. Of course shanghai is more vast than hong kong because its a bigger city. i was talking about the skyline.


----------



## zergcerebrates

They should really restrict the clothes hanging outside.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dages/5229199206/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dages/5228612363/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dages/5228613425/in/photostream/


----------



## Sniper

Wow... Shanghai is even bigger than the last time I checked.
Amazing city! 美丽！


----------



## little universe

TheTrueLord said:


> i think you are meaning the whole city- in this case u're definitively right. Of course shanghai is more vast than hong kong because its a bigger city. i was talking about the skyline.


*You gonna be kidding me!* Check out this attached image will help u make a proper conclusion!


----------



## kekgi

i ve never been to SH, but has been to Hong Kong twice and Beijing once. From the picture look like SH ia far away better than HK. HK full with old apartment building that build for the purpose of space only without any decorative at the exterior building. You walk along Nathan road in Kowloon and up north than you will realize that. Is the same in Hongkong island. From far look nice but in close otherwise.

But here in SH, everything look new and nice and old collonial building look beutiful too. As i have been in Beijing, i respect that Beijing is most modern huge megacity too. Hope one day i ll be coming here. SH


----------



## travelworld123

i've visited all three beijing hk and shanghai multiple times and really, there all different in their own unique styles

shanghai looks like it has more skyscrapers because it is more vast and the streets are less narrow/dense so you can see more openly, the buildings. whereas hongkong, the streets are packed, crowded and narrow so you can't see much further than the neon signs and endless shops under the lowrise buildings.

in my opinion, hong kong's skyline is probably slightly better as it's just more developed, bigger, wider, older, and is just amazing.
shanghai's is still developing and is more compacted into a smaller area so it's probably less 'wow' than hk even though it's still incredible.

but i love both!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/j2chau/5265471410/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmawson/5263229505/in/photostream/


----------



## juancito

The future is in China, Wow!


----------



## al04life

impressive but not as much. considering the fact that there are 1.3-1.4b ppl in China and considering all the laborers they havent really accomplished much. personally i think they would be better off with capitalism because the ppl have almost no rights.


----------



## fragel

^^exactly, that is why we need to reduce green house gas emission. personally I will have steak for supper tonight, because toysRus are not having a big sale.


----------



## hkskyline

The HDR is quite nice, but could have been nicer had the photographer went closer to the glass to reduce the glare and get rid of the frame on the side.


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5126/5264563561_54c656bcbd_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5008/5264563239_32c67c2940_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5250/5264563329_d165c57922_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5089/5264563055_f35b8db16b_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5084/5264562779_50fc2f3869_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jangardner/5258895112/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leniners/5264498971/in/photostream/


----------



## Urbanista1

TRuly amazing and futuristic!


----------



## skyscraper03

If all of this is only the beginning...


----------



## travelworld123

i sure hope it is... cause that would be mind blowing


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dangoldberger/5267122672/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spiraldelight/5265915045/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5123/5260594045_7ba31b6d8c_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5281/5260524609_5592283b5d_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5163/5241318603_20ebf6c9f7_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5048/5241685731_e6e255e10f_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5045/5270093303_c12198b2c1_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5269948171_17d811cb11_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5086/5270545848_f5935c70da_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5241/5269961533_5c085eb9d9_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Source and more : http://www.pbase.com/kohlsson/china


----------



## travelworld123

woah this photo:










I've been on that street before! do you know the name of that street?

i rememeber we walked there to find a small deli/chemist


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5086/5277192072_77d7126d75_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5166/5277191760_6f0c6f0ee0_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5046/5276580509_5eea6b0290_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1019/5181069295_0c8219862e_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5046/5252868221_d2414191fd_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Source and more : http://www.pbase.com/dougj/shanghai


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5208/5276604781_8846e43639_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5126/5277617310_03dde34ae9_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5161/5277256666_426f028bfd_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5042/5277267158_bede0421e0_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5084/5277224814_cbda0e5dc3_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/enjay/manny_visit_june_2007&page=all


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5282/5294386185_1cd769cf50_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5247/5294981264_f29ab52448_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5009/5294986748_22be111f05_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5294391551_b54c1ffd4e_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisfick/5294392903/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericsho/5289310954/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/andrewgoudie/shanghai


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5128/5294415367_dd0795a24d_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5083/5273125551_e440f7569a_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5089/5303734232_1df2debc9f_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5247/5303733184_a1cab88a93_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

By *freya * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5122/5302717512_fb1f6ee4a9_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5201/5292931837_12531e1ba5_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5001/5294413293_0e50f27def_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5288/5295013964_bd4f6dbbf6_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

By *freya *from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kunin/5318647961/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwu/5317578768/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/4974405004_1173bf4b9d_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/4973790799_8eb3da3c08_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5090/5316240847_9e8a965fc9_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5284/5316239037_c86c851478_b.jpg


----------



## Linguine

hkskyline said:


> By *freya *from a Hong Kong photography forum :




awesome....:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/nachmanke/timeinshanghai


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5043/5316859282_09ca0c03f7_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5289/5324711977_a52ec7b13b_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5048/5324709723_9a1a68f627_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5248/5316858520_1692d49d22_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5202/5316857434_055db2d42d_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://rpcrowe.smugmug.com/Other/Chiba-Focus-Tour-2010-Shanghai/11968279_VkZwJ#881467299_MEpbD


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5121/5329529687_c0f291ec9f_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5242/5330141656_7a03a591fd_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5281/5330141030_3129cd5e79_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5203/5330138908_475a395ff9_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5164/5329524373_240e9aec55_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5128/5330136474_7246469d78_b.jpg


----------



## RaySthlm

amazing city!


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/giancarlob/shanghai2010


----------



## eddeux

Vrooms said:


> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5121/5329529687_c0f291ec9f_b.jpg


This is beyond amazing, and I love the walkway.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippehecquet/5321172658/in/photostream/


----------



## dimitrizacarii

UAU!!!! Amazing PICS!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5163/5335669479_4b8e312baa_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5250/5335914770_89d54dfde6_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5043/5312014942_302e30942d_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

èđđeůx;70217637 said:


> This is beyond amazing, and I love the walkway.


I love this picture too!!:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5205/5329528719_ab58191220_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5287/5338485398_da56b8391e_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5046/5338486328_6ebffbbdf3_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5337869239_5cbd55fc63_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5205/5338484616_28b40c234f_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Great banner today :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zobl_vie/5329529687/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zobl_vie/5329524981/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/gohorses


----------



## little universe

Wow, i like this shot of Fuzhou Road!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5350962667/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alphadslr/5350760371/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5124/5355187728_5715ed2f21_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5003/5339581462_023e214c48_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/guywong/5353600192/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5344467986/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5203/5366622298_3562b71b88_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5089/5353538985_5e95658d55_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5010/5351497566_6de76922e7_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5283/5368134629_e934a1bb83_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/faerie_39/shanghai_around


----------



## little universe

By Wondersilane


----------



## little universe

Jing'an Temple By Mr Thinktank


----------



## little universe

By Matteroffact


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5170/5371861935_7f57f4a143_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5283/5368722420_4c4a9a9c69_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5124/5355187728_5715ed2f21_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5090/5361999249_f3c6e7ddb8_b.jpg


----------



## little universe

*Puxi, shanghai's old downtown* By bantamstats


----------



## little universe

*Entry of Nanjing Road from the Bund* by emptyconcept


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai 1933 Art Zone* by penguinspring


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai 1933 Art Zone* by penguinspring


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai 1933 Art Zone* by penguinspring


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai 1933 Art Zone, converted from a factory that used to be the biggest slaughter house in the Far East.* by penguinspring


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakkow/5373401044/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drummerjoe/5363468048/in/photostream/


----------



## Guaporense

In 20 years Shanghai will be the greastest city in the world.


----------



## little universe

*An Old Apartment Building in Shanghai* by bolloooo


----------



## little universe

*Xintiandi Area in Former French Concession* by various photographers


----------



## little universe

*Highrises around the South Square at Shanghai Railway Station* by INNERSPACETIMELINE


----------



## somrach1

i only love the Pudong of shanghai because it's look smotth and glassy 

but when i look at the whole city :[ it's kinda rough and it's too much apartment not so smoth :[ and it's look crappy


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing Road near the People's Square* by Jeghi


----------



## little universe

*Waibaidu Bridge and Broadway Mansion* by rex8848


----------



## little universe

*Russian Consulate and the Old Astor House Hotel(Pujiang Hotel) behind* by rex8848


----------



## little universe

*Concrete Jungle * by rex8848


----------



## little universe

*wheelock Tower Right in the middle* by rex8848


----------



## little universe

*Near People's Square* By rex8848


----------



## little universe

*Lupu Bridge near the EXPO Site* by rex8848


----------



## little universe

*Xujiahui Cathedral* by rex8848


----------



## little universe

*Japanese Clothes chain UNI QLO flagship store in Shanghai* by KyTt_c


----------



## little universe

*Typical Nongtang(Laneway) Views* by KyTt_c


----------



## little universe

*Jing'an Temple* by KyTt_c








*Old Exhibition Centre* by KyTt_c








*Apple Store* by KyTt_c








*The Bund* by KyTt_c


----------



## JoSin

Breathtaking pictures! Amazing city! Hope I can visit Shanghai soon.


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5008/5373401044_a553f47e36_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5049/5376676041_99af53bb78_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5127/5350951125_f38b9569c1_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5282/5359240605_91d99df9cb_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

By *jamespan * from photofans.cn :


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai 1933 Art Zone* By Michaelknight00


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Museum* By Nicolas santa maria









*Grand Shanghai Theatre* By Nicolas santa maria









*Shanghai Oriental Art Centre* By Nicolas santa maria









*Shanghai EXPO China Pavilian* By Nicolas santa maria









*Shanghai EXPO Performance Arts Centre* By Nicolas santa maria


----------



## little universe

*Jinmao Tower* By Nicolas santa maria


----------



## little universe

*The Bund* By Nicolas santa maria


----------



## little universe

*A Private Gallery in Shanghai* By Nicolas santa maria


----------



## little universe

*the Oriental Pearl TV Tower* By Nicolas santa maria


----------



## little universe

*Apple's Pudong Store* By Nicolas santa maria









*Pudong Lujiazui Financial Zone* By Nicolas santa maria


----------



## little universe

*People's Square Area in Puxi* By Nicolas santa maria


----------



## little universe

*From Puxi looking towards Pudong* By Nicolas santa maria


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai South Railway Station* By Nicolas santa maria


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5375933384/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidmaze/5371861935/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai 1933 Art Zone* by Jowett Lee


----------



## little universe

*Pudong Apple Store* By Jowett Lee


----------



## little universe

*A subway entrance in Pudong, shanghai's metro system is now the world's NO.1 by length* 
by .kmo.


----------



## fragel

little universe, thx for collecting so many amazing pics.

i just love the elevated highway in Shanghai


little universe said:


> *People's Square Area in Puxi* By Nicolas santa maria


----------



## little universe

fragel said:


> little universe, thx for collecting so many amazing pics.



You are welcome, mate!
Here's another photo of elevated highways in Shanghai which i found from the flickr by twnty.svn .:cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Glittering Pudong Lujiazui* by twnty.svn


----------



## little universe

*The Bund, a Nostalgic place. * by OIa Flåten









*A tale of two banks along the Huangpu River, Puxi(west bank) and Pudong(east bank) * by OIa Flåten


----------



## little universe

*A hotel in Xintiandi Area* by The Langham Hotels and Resorts


----------



## little universe

*Waterhouse Hotel near the bund, converted from an old japanese military office building during the World War Two. A multi-award wining design by the local architects.*


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/emptyconcept/5359882358/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emptyconcept/5359882358/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

By *jamespan * from  this thread  :


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4114/5408725263_46aeaea548_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5058/5407911432_730ce34778_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5093/5409329194_a125b1984f_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5165/5352942131_27abd7d749_b.jpg


----------



## little universe

*Jing'an Temple*
By PhotonMix








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/5411528340/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Pudong Lujiazui* By a_fishart








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5407480696/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Shangahi 1933* By junzilan7558








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5407184715/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5407796942/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Tianzifang Art community* by  SKHO









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skho/5388047368/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skho/5389639174/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skho/5389529728/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skho/5389299095/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skho/5400887939/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skho/5401482354/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skho/5388859715/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Subway* by cy.photography









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cymyphotos/5410292571/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cymyphotos/5410921016/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cymyphotos/5410313983/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cymyphotos/5410309619/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cymyphotos/5410312525/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cymyphotos/5410909988/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/w_allure/5397515635/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5350962667/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.photofans.cn/album/showalbum.php?userid=276721


----------



## Darkthekiller

Shanghai is so pretty with snow


----------



## little universe

*Western Style Mansions have been built in the early 20th century. At that time Shanghai was the biggest economic and financial hub in Asia. Lots of office and hotel towers were built to meet the massive demand.*

By archipict









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413597850/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413597558/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413597336/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412987239/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413596834/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413596540/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413596284/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413595934/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413595736/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413595288/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412985305/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412985081/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413594612/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412984633/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413594116/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413593804/


----------



## little universe

*Western Style Mansions have been built in the early 20th century. At that time Shanghai was the biggest economic and financial hub in Asia. Lots of office and hotel towers were built to meet the massive demand.*

By archipict









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412983941/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412983681/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412983457/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412983185/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412982963/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413592266/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413591574/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413591374/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412981495/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413590908/


----------



## little universe

*Western Style Mansions have been built in the early 20th century. At that time Shanghai was the biggest economic and financial hub in Asia. Lots of office and hotel towers were built to meet the massive demand.*

By archipict









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412980981/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413590326/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412980563/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412980305/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412979883/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412979321/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412979057/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413588252/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413587998/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5413587794/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412978035/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipict/5412977769/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/philpogg/5399534879/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/briana_murphy/5392401883/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By  SKHO









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skho/5413091965/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skho/5416087918/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skho/5412754740/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skho/5410733988/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skho/5413482244/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skho/5413182830/


----------



## little universe

By deus 77









http://www.flickr.com/photos/deus77/5414461814/

By Ian and Eva








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ian_eva/5416452655/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By francesco.romiti








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evryday/5416255378/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evryday/5416237884/


By cnmark








http://www.*************************/5416191842/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pencea/5364513692/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thebigdurian/5315992289/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By RaKu2009








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5422501122/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

By *nickytao * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Old and New Shanghai by Eddy {jack of all trades, Master of none}, on Flickr


Shanghai - Pudong Skyline and Garden Bridge by cnmark, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Pudong Lujiazui*

By qp249








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5427064097/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Xintiandi Area*
By P.J.S








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillipsalzman/5427348840/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By CL3706

*the Bund*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cl3706/5429704435/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cl3706/5427535976/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Tianzifang*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cl3706/5427524020/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Xintiandi Area*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cl3706/5427540652/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cl3706/5426935235/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Pudong Airport Terminal 2*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cl3706/5427499606/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cl3706/5427501336/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cl3706/5426898247/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Panorama I by sonic's image life, on Flickr


7877-shanghai skyline_1600x1067 by ajaykshahphoto, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999




----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasdreamer/5419478504/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/versatile-jiang/5422922548/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5429443531/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tahini/5412888786/


----------



## hkskyline

By *庐阳客* from  a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *榕江之子* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## eddeux

christos-greece said:


> Shanghai Panorama I by sonic's image life, on Flickr


truly a monster


----------



## jimPUNKZ

^^monstrous indeed!!!:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5139071087/in/set-72157607506965472/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5432681951/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5314991886/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5154233108/in/set-72157607506965472/


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Skylines From Pearl Cirle by roshan202, on Flickr


Shanghai Skylines from Pearl Cirle by roshan202, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By krisztianlammel








http://www.flickr.com/photos/krisztianlammel/5433987584/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/krisztianlammel/5433987568/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/krisztianlammel/5181173235/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/krisztianlammel/5433987588/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/krisztianlammel/5434005348/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## sasamakan

Oh my Shanghai looks very amazing, i love the city :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Xintiandi Area*
By pausecafe








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbastin1972/5436441229/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By 16楼的leo
*A smiling girl at SWFC's observation deck*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/the16thfloor/5436885200/sizes/l/in/photostream/
*Waibaidu Bridge(or Garden Bridge) on Suzhou Creek*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/the16thfloor/5436269593/sizes/l/in/photostream/
*Shnghai in autumn*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/the16thfloor/5436882498/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Twilight over the Bund *
By  SKHO








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skho/5433861720/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Simon Hsu

*Dinner Party in Shanghai*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonhsu/5435378553/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*A Bride in Shanghai*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonhsu/5435990204/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## dc88

wish the photos above are big..like the jim mao tower above..so i could make it my wallpaper..lol..very astonished by this city..the skyline..wish i have this view everyday!!


----------



## jimPUNKZ

dc88 said:


> wish the photos above are big..like the *jim* mao tower above..so i could make it my wallpaper..lol..very astonished by this city..the skyline..wish i have this view everyday!!


:lol:are you reffering to me??:lol:.....i think you misspelled it,it's ""JinMao"" sir, not JimMao!


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrea_p/4578221596/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrea_p/4577563307/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrea_p/4578188852/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrea_p/4577512023/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By Jumping Fish








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/4910976330/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/4934428267/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/4674674972/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/4674079473/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/4979040005/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/4786131889/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/5380189137/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/5438980920/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/4808097127/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/4945292458/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/4674058171/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/4934432947/sizes/l/in/photostream/





A lot of *Russians* were living in Shanghai as political refugees during the early 20th century after the Russian Revolution. They built some nice *Russian Orthodox Churches* in this Chinese city at that time.
We're still able to see those *onion-shaped domes* in shanghai these days. lol  

By ex33








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ex33/2426828141/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By 2 dogs








http://www.flickr.com/photos/2_dogs/174625117/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Highways by Nicolas santa maria, on Flickr


shanghai by Wonsama, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

I didn't expect the Russian Orthodox architecture, but there is also a Jewish enclave as many fled to China during WW2.


----------



## little universe

hkskyline said:


> I didn't expect the Russian Orthodox architecture, but there is also a Jewish enclave as many fled to China during WW2.


^^Jewish People, they were mainly living in Hongkou District. While White Russians were everywhere i suppose, a lot of shanghainese families employed russian musicians teaching their children western music at that time.:lol:


----------



## oliver999

nice pic


----------



## hkskyline

By *老F* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## little universe

^^ ^^ *Those above photoes are sexy. Well done, hkskyline!*


By shanghaisoundbites

*Xintiandi Area (Luwan District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/5545956360/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/5248197266/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4662192909/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*A Hotel and Commercial complex in Luwan District*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4501722553/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Shanghai Living(Apartment Blocks)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4985952658/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4922321323/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4625343989/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4624269660/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4557080250/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*West Nanjing Road Area (Jing'an District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4875146249/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4594434972/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4126991046/sizes/o/in/photostream/

*Middle Huaihai Road Area (Luwan District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4643287171/sizes/o/in/photostream/
*New World Plaza at Middle Huaihai Road(Luwan District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4319151024/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Cloud 9 Shopping Centre near Zhongshan Park (Changning District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4522975498/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Near People's Square (Huangpu District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4067207328/sizes/o/in/photostream/

*Pudong Lujiazui*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4959332753/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4944070638/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/4418912098/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/3758380204/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/3781386534/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaisound/3774587459/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

The Bund at Night by slavelle, on Flickr


The Bund at Night by slavelle, on Flickr


The Bund at Night by slavelle, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

by ﹏草陌浅印

*Wanda Plaza at Wujiaochang in Shanghai's Northeastern Downtown near Fudan University.(Yangpu District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcross2010/5553239341/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*East Nanjing Road (Huangpu District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcross2010/5546753153/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*A Laowai (Chinese Slang for Foreigners) in Shanghai*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcross2010/5537713336/sizes/l/in/photostream/


By rastaschas
*Ghosty Shanghai*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rastaschas/5554610005/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rastaschas/5552561540/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rastaschas/5551638425/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rastaschas/5488491564/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rastaschas/5436212637/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

Wow you guys keep the pics comin!!


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5556013420/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5555428329/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5555429457/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

By *冰清* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Reapvkz1

A great video of Shanghai!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gkxa0Owb7JY&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Koobideh

I love the new architecture of Shanghai. What a cool city.


----------



## christos-greece

TV + SFC + Jin Mao by Nicolas santa maria, on Flickr


McShanghai!!!!!!!!! by Nicolas santa maria, on Flickr


IMG_7956 by tea&faith2, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By Dan Goldberger








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dangoldberger/5560572184/sizes/l/in/set-72157625601318536/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dangoldberger/5560572520/sizes/l/in/set-72157625601318536/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dangoldberger/5264316676/sizes/l/in/set-72157625601318536/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dangoldberger/5559993955/sizes/l/in/set-72157625601318536/

By Nicolas santa maria








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolassantamaria/5558741998/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By [email protected]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aikenbxw/5558935104/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aikenbxw/5558933852/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aikenbxw/5558934508/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aikenbxw/5558933424/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aikenbxw/5438272339/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Shanghai's Yangshan Deep-Water Port*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aikenbxw/5424286899/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## CoCoMilk

Wow a good angle here
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5144/5558933852_a456727ab0_b.jpg

It almost look like JinMao is all light up lol but not =.="


----------



## eddeux

^^ I don't like that angle because you can barely see Jin Mao.......


----------



## Parisian Girl

Fantastic photos guys! Shanghai's incredible skyline!


----------



## hkskyline

By *楚歌* from a  Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Indictable

Ugh, stunning. Simply stunning


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise over Pudong skyline by Oscar Tarneberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Museum and Puxi Skyline by slavelle, on Flickr


shanghai skyline by alexander reneby, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By gholzer

*the Bund*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgholzer/5552022643/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgholzer/5552022015/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Pudong Apple Store and IFC Shopping Mall*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgholzer/5552595174/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Pudong Lujiazui*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgholzer/5551998865/sizes/l/in/photostream/


By HeroicLife
*Cloud Nine Mall near Zhongshan Park (Chang'ning District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/heroiclife/5440724433/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Bustling Huaihai Road (Jing'an District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/heroiclife/5542868759/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

By *SHBDY * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *尼尼 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Bottle Opener: from the top, night view by Oh, Shanghai There, on Flickr


Nanjing Road Shanghai by ~ Lumi ~, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stazee/5567538093/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5559279827/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5559294823/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

By *天师A200* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Da Spaceship by Kevin.H.Jiang, on Flickr


the longest night in shanghai by alexander reneby, on Flickr


Shanghai / Lupu Bridge by The Big Cat (一只大猫), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By Jumping Fish









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/5561075307/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/5561037197/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/5561056615/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/5506482872/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/5473491897/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/5473852198/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/5458482269/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/5438980920/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/4979039993/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuyue0405/4956875407/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

The Shanghai Skyline by Sam Gu Wang, on Flickr

at the bund by greetkarina, on Flickr


----------



## Alargule

These pictures are really salivating...:drool:


----------



## Nordschleife

By 树皮


----------



## little universe

*^^ Very Nice Photoes from Shanghai International Cruise Terminal, thanks!*


By Beschty
*Shanghai Science and Technology Museum in Pudong*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beschty/5564242921/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By northernexposure66
*South Bund Area with Jiushi Tower at the very central position*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/northernexposure66/5566406445/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By MumsPhotos
*Former HSBC building and Customs Head Office Tower at the Bund, with Puxi skyline as background*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mumsphotos/5566047782/sizes/l/in/photostream/


By funkymonk2000
*Shanghai RockBund Art Museum*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/funkymonk2000/5092494679/sizes/l/in/set-72157624649749263/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/funkymonk2000/5092494673/sizes/l/in/set-72157624649749263/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/funkymonk2000/5092494683/sizes/l/in/set-72157624649749263/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/funkymonk2000/5096574440/sizes/l/in/set-72157624649749263/


----------



## christos-greece

27-03-2011 06·36 6 by Mr. Henning, on Flickr

26-03-2011 17·15 06 by Mr. Henning, on Flickr

27-03-2011 06·35 3 by Mr. Henning, on Flickr


----------



## Kenwen

nice update,whats the colourful building?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I dont know what is that building but looks awesome  probably office building.


----------



## little universe

Kenwen said:


> nice update,whats the colourful building?


^^
*Do u mean those colourful buildings in Nordschleife's post?
They are Shanghai International Cruise Terminal.:cheers:*


By Rob-Shanghai
*High-rises in Zhongshan Park Area (Chang'ning District), rarely seen from this forum!!!!*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robshanghai/4887776522/sizes/l/in/set-72157623066048362/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robshanghai/4911400363/sizes/l/in/set-72157623066048362/
*Skyline of Chang'ning District,at inner west downtown, rarely seen from this forum!!!!*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robshanghai/4988677577/sizes/l/in/set-72157623066048362/




*The Old Paramount Ballroom at West Nanjing Road, built in 1933. (Jing'an District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robshanghai/4552801241/sizes/o/in/set-72157623066048362/

*Entry Gate of the Jing'an Temple, one of Shanghai's major Buddhist Temples. (Jing'an District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robshanghai/4510126822/sizes/o/in/set-72157623066048362/

*Lupu Bridge across the Huangpu River*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robshanghai/4605759673/sizes/o/in/set-72157623066048362/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robshanghai/4603786966/sizes/o/in/set-72157623066048362/

*Jiuguang Department Store at West Nanjing Road (Jing'an District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robshanghai/4509479771/sizes/o/in/set-72157623066048362/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robshanghai/4509482093/sizes/o/in/set-72157623066048362/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5508929142/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_who/5566325641/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_who/5566900726/in/set-72157626369403766


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574268564/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574252992/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5578804361/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5579398148/in/set-72157626404590000/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5578806715/in/set-72157626404590000/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5579391822/in/set-72157626404590000/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5579393634/in/set-72157626404590000/


----------



## christos-greece

saturday night in shanghai by dish from the wonderfarm, on Flickr

2010 China Shanghai by jtncl, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By evan.chakroff
*West Nanjing Road* 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5578812771/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Will Hastings
*Grand Shanghai Theatre at the People's Square*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/willsan/5579568830/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Sheraton Hotels Resorts
*Sheraton Shanghai Hotel & Residences, Pudong*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5584903086/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By CrazyMoMo
*Shanghai Stadium Hidden in the mighty Concrete Jungle (Xuhui District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5578524835/sizes/l/in/photostream/
*Jing'an Temple (Jing'an District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5360056794/sizes/l/in/set-72157625708234831/
*Somewhere Near Xintiandi (Luwan District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5501676968/sizes/l/in/set-72157625708234831/
*South Maoming Road (Luwan District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5360096620/sizes/l/in/set-72157625708234831/
*Xintiandi (Luwan District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5359612443/sizes/l/in/set-72157625708234831/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5359573390/sizes/l/in/set-72157625708234831/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5359594662/sizes/l/in/set-72157625708234831/


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by Jnarin, on Flickr


Shanghai_City-2296.jpg by MSTUDIO PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


Shanghai_City-2284.jpg by MSTUDIO PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflections. by nicolasrollier, on Flickr


Shanghai - View from Hua Ting Hotel by stefanmazzola, on Flickr


1017-50 Shanghai Pudong Skyline by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Poetical Shanghai*
*By quarmed*


*Jing'an District during the Day*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5587404279/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5218636963/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Jing'an District at Night*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5186020173/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5587417961/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Yan'an Elevated Express Way*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5588008336/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*A Woman in Red at the Bund*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5588007828/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Dusk over Jing'an District*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5587409433/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4957723772/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*An unknown Shanghai Street*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5587408473/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Shanghai Subway*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5587408035/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5587997356/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5446983851/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5446983847/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Shanghai Scenic Tunnel*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5587406601/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*A Toy Store in Shanghai*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5587405305/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Dusk over the Huangpu River*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5584928297/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Busy Traffic at Dapu Road*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5582559362/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Red Ads, Red Street Art and Red Tennis-racket, are they related? *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5579421902/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Graffiti and a Man playing tennis, are they related?*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5579421578/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*an apple and a red coach*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5558649619/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*The Red Phone Booth*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5220898829/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*The Lobby of the Old Shanghai Exhibition Center*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5171344986/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*A Monument at the Bund*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5010692871/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*China Pavilion, EXPO site*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5040384479/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Pudong Lujiazui*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5450696814/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5446983837/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5447575546/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5447575544/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5450101651/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5447575538/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5447575532/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/528/5283527.html


----------



## Assurbanipal

^^great photo!


----------



## Kenwen

great update


----------



## oliver999

hkskyline said:


> Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/528/5283527.html


any larger version? really nice pic


----------



## fragel

feeyo is a good site to see nice aerial pics of Chinese cities taken by fans

here are two more that I fancy
http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/450/4501788.html


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peters_travels/5590618238/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peters_travels/5590616906/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai´s Graffiti Style Fish eye!! by Nicolas santa maria, on Flickr


Shanghai_City-2539.jpg by MSTUDIO PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By johnlee_tw

*SWFC & Jinmao Tower*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnlee_tw/5576787714/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnlee_tw/5576203043/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*A Commercial Complex at Sinan Road (Luwan District)*


















*Sinan Road Historical Area after Renovation (Luwan District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnlee_tw/5557602004/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnlee_tw/5557601504/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnlee_tw/5557600994/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnlee_tw/5557014725/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnlee_tw/5557014255/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*China's First Premier Zhou Enlai's Former Residency at Sinan Road, Shanghai (Luwan District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnlee_tw/5557013867/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnlee_tw/5557012753/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Taikang Road (Luwan District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnlee_tw/5557011269/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnlee_tw/5557010803/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnlee_tw/5557595864/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

oliver999 said:


> any larger version? really nice pic


Unfortunately, that's the only version available per the source post.


----------



## hkskyline

By *卡尔* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## makatiprime

brasilia-sao and rio is the biggest skyline in the world,lacking only of pushed government development and residential projects...


----------



## christos-greece

1017-49 Shanghai Pudong Skyline by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


1016-69 Shanghai Pudong Skyline by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


1016-68 Shanghai Pudong Skyline by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By smswigart - catching up
*Looking from the Jinmao Tower*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smswigart/5599372022/sizes/l/in/photostream/


By STUDIO Q
*Taiwanese Artist and Architect Deng Kunyan(登琨艳)'s Studio beside the Suzhou Creek in Shanghai, converted from an old warehouse. (Hongkou District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/60374469n03/5600620602/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/60374469n03/5600036633/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/60374469n03/5600615032/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Red Town Art District (Changning District)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/60374469n03/5584737938/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/60374469n03/5584148213/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/60374469n03/5584737682/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/60374469n03/5584736818/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/60374469n03/5581714352/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/60374469n03/5581125181/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## mariano_mza

HI, people...I bring a huge contribution to this thread from Shanghai's skyline. It's really impressive how the details are so close to our eyes. Enjoy it...

*http://www.shanghai-272-gigapixels.com/*


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ cool pic and thanks for sharing!


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai - View from Hua Ting Hotel by stefanmazzola, on Flickr


1016-22 Shanghai Pudong Skyline by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


----------



## mariano_mza

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ cool pic and thanks for sharing!


You're welcome.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Your photo is indeed awesome


----------



## mariano_mza

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Your photo is indeed awesome


Yes, it is. You can't take out your eyes from it. Lol! Is so interesting, feels like a bird, very close to every detail. Thank you. Off course, it's not mine the photo.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Amazing shots....:applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong skyline by marisa burton, on Flickr


Pudong skyline by marisa burton, on Flickr


Untitled by Jnarin, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By johnma.com.au









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyma/5630163893/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyma/5617552395/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyma/5630204916/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyma/5629272165/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyma/5627384206/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyma/5627221988/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyma/5618427436/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyma/5604360791/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyma/5611966609/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/leniners/5626028278/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leniners/5557726882/in/set-72157625663532637









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leniners/5553250802/in/set-72157625663532637/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leniners/5542772601/in/set-72157625663532637/


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong under the night light by Camilla Yang, on Flickr


Night traffic by adactio, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *大笑* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Distant skyscrapers by adactio, on Flickr


Shanghai street by adactio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait shop by le niners, on Flickr


Shanghai CBD Night by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai By Night by codeshop, on Flickr


IMG_3530_1_2_tonemapped by laohaiying, on Flickr


Pudong at night by adactio, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By blackstation









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5624743906/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5624744392/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5624792184/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5624791842/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5624164353/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5624164859/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5624165443/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5624755254/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5624163465/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5624752622/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5624166749/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5624166315/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5624168125/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5624168751/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai - Puxi at Night by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Day & Night by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Shanghai CBD by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## playboy191

I love Shanghai !!! I wanna go there.


----------



## Mike____

some of these pictures are damn stunning! 
defenitely the first pic of post #867 :drool:


----------



## EL.GOMEZ

10025 said:


> 7



How can you even consider this picture as "beautiful"!? :O Are u kidding me? hno: Have you ever seen cities like London, Paris, Barcelona, Naples and others in Europe? They have modern buildings and old buildings... I think its such a great landscape but NOT this one! It seems like there's no air to breathe, there's no space to stay in, there's no prospective... everything's grey and blurry!!!!! In some areas there are too much buildings with too little space between one and the other... obviously its my personal opinion, tho.


----------



## fragel

^^thanks for digging the pic up.

it is indeed a great skyscraper sea. look at the pano, wow!


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jnarin, on Flickr


stand up! by matteroffact, on Flickr


Pudong HDR by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


----------



## Assurbanipal

EL.GOMEZ said:


> How can you even consider this picture as "beautiful"!? :O Are u kidding me? hno: Have you ever seen cities like London, Paris, Barcelona, Naples and others in Europe? They have modern buildings and old buildings... I think its such a great landscape but NOT this one! It seems like there's no air to breathe, there's no space to stay in, there's no prospective... everything's grey and blurry!!!!! In some areas there are too much buildings with too little space between one and the other... obviously its my personal opinion, tho.


Among cities you mentioned London is closest, in term of size, to Shanghai. I've been in London. Yes, the city is good looking. Yet it made me more than mad, as those vast fields of detached and semi-detached houses make any journey though the city terribly long. 2 hours in traffic jam is nothing unusual there. 

That's why cities like Shanghai, not London, has a future in future world on scarce and very expensive energy commodities. Only cities where you may in reasonable time travel with use of public transport will survive and prosper. 

Not car dependent house-fields but high-rise based cities have future, that's all.


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Stadium Built in the 1990s, with the capacity of 80000 Seats*
By Coli.le








http://www.flickr.com/photos/coli_le/5585488023/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Hongkou Stadium in Hongkou District, also built in the 1990s. It is the hosting stadium of Shanghai Shenhua Soccer Team, with capacity of 33060 seats*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hikarisuperexpress/5637445688/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*View from the Suzhou Creek*
By Agro pics








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5640623771/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*City God Temple and Yuyuan Garden Area*
By ryan.lam888








http://www.flickr.com/photos/r4p70r/5641019317/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Xujiahui Cathedral Interior*
By arndalarm








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arndalarm/5566428429/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arndalarm/5549692268/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Sichuan Road Bridge and Former Post Office Headquarter Building*
By Sniperjojo2010








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sniperjojo2010/5649621286/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*The Bund*
By gigiush (Emmanuel)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gigiush/5652778977/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Jing'an District*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/meta_monkey/5653148144/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Behind the Moganshan Road*
By l3ecca596








http://www.flickr.com/photos/l3ecca596/5612091404/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/l3ecca596/5612127838/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alx74/5645792807/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alx74/5645878795/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rossap/5376676041/in/set-72157622610900446/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/enoa_ballade/5649300619/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/enoa_ballade/5649300045/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/leniners/5624167851/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leniners/5543349708/in/set-72157625663532637









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leniners/5542771977/in/set-72157625663532637/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leniners/5502091140/in/set-72157625663532637


----------



## hkskyline

By * sleepy_andy* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Skyline by Christian De, on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by The Gorn, on Flickr


The Bund, Shanghai by williamsaar, on Flickr


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Very nice shots...kay:


----------



## chikobestia

insane!


----------



## oskarconda

kix111 said:


> ^^I can not bear these buildings, they look so tacky and ugly to me
> 
> Here are some of photos taken by me
> 
> includes my apartment, the view from my apartment and the buffet on 56th floor (i think) on JinMao and a cafe on (91st? floor) on SWFC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me what is this place?? Where is it?? :banana:


----------



## Severiano

Bar Rouge, on the top floor of the building Bund No. 18. 外灘十八號. It's 100 yuan to get in, and you have to wear long pants to get in. drinks are from 60-130 yuan. 10-20 dollars. All the posh shanghainese hangout there


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Excerice by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


Oriental Pearl Tower by aplari, on Flickr


Bund Streaks by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Newly finished Himalayas Centre in Pudong, near Century Park*

*The building was designed by Japanese Architect Arata Isozaki. The Podiums part of the complex is a Modern Art Museum, while the towers above is Jumeirah Hotel. *

By LINN WANG








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5640625716/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By jhc_world








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jhc_world/5656002450/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*the Nearly finished Shanghai Museum of Glass in Baoshan District*

*The new Glass Museum in Baoshan district on the grounds of a former glass factory
planned by logon architecture, designed by Mario Barkley.
It has a facade of imported industrial glass that has a special coating on the black with words sandblasted in the coating*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arndalarm/5600325596/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arndalarm/5597494923/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arndalarm/5597673396/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arndalarm/5594001794/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Shanghai International Cruise Terminal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5632836561/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5633418956/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5633418600/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5633418262/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5633418112/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5632834637/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by yngwiemanux, on Flickr


Untitled by yngwiemanux, on Flickr


Katukuva by aplari, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Giant Interactive Group Headquarter in Shanghai*

*Giant Interactive Group is a shanghai based online game developer and operator. The building was designed by the american architects, Morphosis. *
By evan.chakroff









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5621563028/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5623732737/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5621597650/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5623617093/in/photostream








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5624328388/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5621576206/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5623678635/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5624313264/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5624237902/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5623692461/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5624234332/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5623675671/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5624308916/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5624301982/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5624300494/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5624202950/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5623620627/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5623631473/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5624330590/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5624227584/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5623735525/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5624296190/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5623641757/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5624275450/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5623681479/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5624325832/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5623700861/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5623718935/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/5623696853/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/qiaomeng/5542949023/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markliddell/5661079928/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markliddell/5661079604/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/helenmevans/5642352235/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5657624809/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hkskyline

By *陈音* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

shanghai skyline by larsenroed.no, on Flickr


passeggio serale_shanghai by albi_tai, on Flickr


Bund after sunset by le niners, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By Lucie et Philippe








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucie_et_philippe/4166449082/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By aplari








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aplari/5660124097/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Charlie Kwan Photography








http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlie_kwan/5654900567/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By tongchen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elletc/5579241527/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By norsez








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5640859458/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Shores of the Huangpu by Mark Liddell, on Flickr


Blade Runner by Mark Liddell, on Flickr


it's always by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sprengben/5672726616/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hiddenchemistry/5672121244/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/enoa_ballade/5649866060/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/enoa_ballade/5649303991/in/set-72157626441807449/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiaogong_yang/5661725542/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/litgreen/5601455197/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juergenspicsseetheworld/5672693870/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5669446092/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5669490830/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5653583634/in/set-72157617079059913


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6503.jpg by dave.mention, on Flickr


IMG_6513.jpg by dave.mention, on Flickr


IMG_6510.jpg by dave.mention, on Flickr


IMG_6403.jpg by dave.mention, on Flickr


----------



## Kenwen

wow!!!nice update,thanks for sharing


----------



## dimitrizacarii

WOW , Awesome pics!!!! Shanghai is really amazing!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Museum by ArnisD, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by ArnisD, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by ArnisD, on Flickr


----------



## oskarconda

Severiano said:


> Bar Rouge, on the top floor of the building Bund No. 18. 外灘十八號. It's 100 yuan to get in, and you have to wear long pants to get in. drinks are from 60-130 yuan. 10-20 dollars. All the posh shanghainese hangout there


Thnak u verry much!!  I'll go there this summer!!!


----------



## Igor L.

More photos: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1197899 kay:


----------



## christos-greece

shanghai-2011-cityscape-night-changning-lu-wide-angle by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr


WEB-6983 by cy1234, on Flickr


----------



## kix111

Thanks for everyone's contribution, now i miss Shanghai so much after seeing all these amazing pictures.


----------



## little universe

By FH'81








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferdihoogendoorn1981/5675163223/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferdihoogendoorn1981/5559172470/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferdihoogendoorn1981/5675650534/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferdihoogendoorn1981/5534240869/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Raphael Olivier








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiaxia/5682394031/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By DvYang








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dvyang/5674846929/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By vistatelier's








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vistatelier/5671594260/sizes/l/in/photostream/ 

By Mark Joey Tang








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmjtx/5681886539/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By gigiush (Emmanuel)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gigiush/5676443097/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Oriental Pearl Tower by rzk12, on Flickr


Jinmao Tower, Shanghai – What a wonderful view!!! by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Graffiti*

*By itsmarkinshanghai *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5682504272/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5681931503/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5682529590/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5681975269/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5682563110/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5683418022/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5682856979/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5682869325/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai April, 2011 by Greg Wilson Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai April, 2011 by Greg Wilson Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai April, 2011 by Greg Wilson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## zergcerebrates

Hmm the style of graffiti in China is quite different than in USA. Its actually kinda fresh and cool to me.


----------



## Vrooms

I think both china and USA have great skylines and look really iconic in their own way


----------



## z0rg

Do they have tight laws in China against vandalism, btw?


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai-2011-elevated-road-crossing by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr


Skyscrapers in Shanghai by RickyLiew, on Flickr


The Bund - Shang Hai by RickyLiew, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maosuit/5688899430/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/10nl/5688132874/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/10nl/5687563695/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/10nl/5688132380/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Night view from the top of the Jin Mao Tower by gianluca.lastoria, on Flickr


Bund Sunset HDR II by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


Ramada Plaza Pudong and King Tower by Kaeurialias, on Flickr


----------



## Gendo

drunkenmunkey888 said:


> its not dense as in there is a lot of space and greenery (huge mistake btw) between buildings.


Having experienced the cold, largely uninviting nature of much of Manhattan, I think it's not a mistake to try and make lots of green spaces in Shanghai.

To put it another way. If I didn't live within 3 blocks of Central Park, Manhattan would drive me crazy.


----------



## Pansori

Greenery in cities between highrises (as experienced in Shenzhen and Guangzhou) is great! I have been to quite a number of cities in Europe and Asia and live in typical suburb of London where there is virtually no greenery in your typical street, I must say Chinese cities (at least SZ and GZ... haven't been to Shanghai or Beijing) are perhaps the best examples once it comes to dealing with urban planning and landscaping where large open spaces and greenery play a vital role. Over-densified and over-urbanized areas such as Manhattan make me sick and I don't find them attractive or friendly in any way.


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_2180.JPG by xm18621094513, on Flickr


_MG_2178.JPG by xm18621094513, on Flickr


Pearl Circle by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


Orange Bund II by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By 周五









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fymking/5690120195/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fymking/5552177958/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fymking/5537611940/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fymking/5699726922/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fymking/5699155497/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fymking/5699153195/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/banabila/5690928152/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/banabila/5690919102/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/banabila/5690908290/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/banabila/5690962212/in/set-72157626529576217


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5705413475/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5705457283/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5705449135/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5706027458/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Skyline - Pudong by Luismaxx, on Flickr


IMG_1126 by blether2me2, on Flickr


Taller, Bigger, and More and More! Shanghai Pudong Night Skyline by hugolim.com, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By blackstation









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5706533022/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5705967679/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5706532578/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5705967181/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5705967055/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5705966889/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5692211523/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5687544942/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5686013429/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Raphael Olivier








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5704169519/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5680067357/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

By *尼尼* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *尼尼* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5677325964/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5676763451/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vortrack/5646838008/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vortrack/5646264877/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vortrack/5646256277/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

^ Isn't *塘東街* in Xitang, which is not in Shanghai?


----------



## Vrooms

^^ Is it not in Shanghai? I thought it was because i've been on tour there before when i visited shanghai....................


----------



## hkskyline

By *大笑 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Bund Relfections by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


Shanghai Bund At Night by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai April, 2011 by Greg Wilson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/leicat/5709122975/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leicat/5496868878/in/set-72157625503743139









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leicat/5656096886/in/set-72157625503743139









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5188/5656097644_3499094bc1_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Vrooms said:


> ^^ Is it not in Shanghai? I thought it was because i've been on tour there before when i visited shanghai....................


No. Xitang is in a different province and not part of Shanghai municipality. You can easily check that on a map.


----------



## hkskyline

By *漫无目标* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Shores of the Huangpu by Mark Liddell, on Flickr


Oriental Pearl Tower by Mark Liddell, on Flickr


Shanghai April, 2011 by Greg Wilson Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai April, 2011 by Greg Wilson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dominicgs/5692538523/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meandmyshadow/5687118094/


----------



## hkskyline

By *弹指qytzj* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong by Helen M Evans, on Flickr


New building by Helen M Evans, on Flickr


The Night Lights of Nanjing Road by millerrdee, on Flickr


----------



## Kenwen

nice updates, appreciate your efforts!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Good Morning Shanghai by DG Low, on Flickr


Shanghai April, 2011 by Greg Wilson Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai April, 2011 by Greg Wilson Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai April, 2011 by Greg Wilson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/syuxu/5690426342/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/syuxu/5690353362/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/syuxu/5690337432/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/syuxu/5690329868/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

By *YAO* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

The Waibaidu Bridge, Shanghai by DG Low, on Flickr


Good Morning Shanghai by DG Low, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By josephlarson









http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephlarson/5713636362/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephlarson/5713639676/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephlarson/5713638110/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephlarson/5713063547/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephlarson/5713062959/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephlarson/5713059351/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephlarson/5713058351/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephlarson/5713042601/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephlarson/5713644184/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephlarson/5713645170/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephlarson/5713080709/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephlarson/5713662024/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephlarson/5713116301/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephlarson/5713121149/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephlarson/5713686286/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai at Night by mrwalter, on Flickr


Busy night at The bund - Shanghai! by RickyLiew, on Flickr


Pudong Morning by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonasweiss/5721968629/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyfavorite/5716709697/


----------



## little universe

By MattMawson









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmawson/5263180517/sizes/l/in/set-72157625478658167/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmawson/5723690209/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmawson/5724249216/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmawson/5723686773/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmawson/3655789992/sizes/o/in/set-72157622715414232/

By HKRussell








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hkrussell/5721990727/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hkrussell/5722545314/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hkrussell/5722536478/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By roger.sj








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rogersj/5713432978/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rogersj/5713397982/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rogersj/5552389817/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

By *天马* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Kenwen

Lovely!!!


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peter_burbidge/5684373822/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peter_burbidge/5683800061/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5728318279/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/remkotanis/5682516321/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/remkotanis/5682516515/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/charles_mellier/2369515258/


----------



## crskyline

Gendo said:


> Having experienced the cold, largely uninviting nature of much of Manhattan, I think it's not a mistake to try and make lots of green spaces in Shanghai.
> 
> To put it another way. If I didn't live within 3 blocks of Central Park, Manhattan would drive me crazy.


I agree, NYC is real dense from street level. Shanghai looks dense with lots of high-rises from its skyline, but on the street it's actually pretty "loose."


----------



## crskyline

zorin2011 said:


> I think if we took the 10 largest cities in the U.S. and put them all together it "might" be comparable to the size of Shanghai.


Both yes and no.
First, Shanghai has about 20,000 high-rises, so yes, 10 biggest U.S cities combined will have similar number of high-rises. However, please notice that more than 95% of those high-rises are less than 30 stories, and only about 400 of them can be classified as skyscrapers (100m+), while NYC alone has close to 1,000 buildings over 100m high.


----------



## christos-greece

core by matteroffact, on Flickr


People's Square by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


Huangpu river - Bund by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


Huangpu river - Bund by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


----------



## Kenwen

crskyline said:


> Both yes and no.
> First, Shanghai has about 20,000 high-rises, so yes, 10 biggest U.S cities combined will have similar number of high-rises. However, please notice that more than 95% of those high-rises are less than 30 stories, and only about 400 of them can be classified as skyscrapers (100m+), while NYC alone has close to 1,000 buildings over 100m high.


You are right,Shanghai is still lagging behind NYC in terms of numbers of skyscrapers,the whole freaking Manhattan is an island of skyscrapers.But Shanghai is catching up fast.


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/cokesmith/


----------



## hkskyline

By *陆老师* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## sebvill

Amazing Shangai!


----------



## dnh310

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/septimuslow/5718313945/
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Shanghai by DG Low, on Flickr


Superb. :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

China 中华人民共和国 Shanghai 上海 Skyline. by César Angel. Zaragoza, on Flickr


Shanghai bei Nacht by Jonas Weiß, on Flickr


Shanghai bei Nacht by Jonas Weiß, on Flickr


Shanghai bei Nacht by Jonas Weiß, on Flickr


Shanghai bei Nacht by Jonas Weiß, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5732807491/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thetaipanofhongkong/5722756248/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chenyc/5726993982/


----------



## hkskyline

By *mac.huang* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5552476094/in/set-72157626205898031









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5551892843/in/set-72157626205898031









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5733904864/in/set-72157626205898031









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5726157910/in/set-72157626205898031









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5722128656/in/set-72157626205898031


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/531/5313676.html


----------



## onthebund

Hong Kong skyline is the most beautiful ,imo.


----------



## christos-greece

Buildings at The Bund by muslim page, on Flickr


The Bund by idashum, on Flickr


SH-2011-Pics-0849 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr


China 中华人民共和国 Shanghai 上海 Skyline. by César Angel. Zaragoza, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By zdsharpe









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zdsharpe/5715438977/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zdsharpe/5715437901/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zdsharpe/5715438475/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zdsharpe/5715438201/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zdsharpe/5715436883/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zdsharpe/5715437405/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Daniel 6666








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5734454856/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5734439156/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By golf9c9333








http://www.flickr.com/photos/golf9c9333/5733264231/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Shanghai-Beijing Bullet Trains with an average speed of 350km per hour, using China's home developed high speed train system, CRH. Those images were taken when trains passing by Shanghai's Satellite city Kunshan.*
By ANR2008








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5734671677/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5735220744/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5734671529/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5735220644/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5734671411/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5735220542/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5734671325/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5734671205/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5735220218/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5734671139/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## lkiller123

null said:


> No way!
> 
> The biggest skyline is Sao Paulo, Brazil.


Oh really?
http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/ma/ci/

Hong Kong comes in 1st, then New York, and then Sao Paulo.

Shanghai is way down there, mostly because a lot of the residential buildings you see in this thread don't qualify as a highrise; Emporis classifies a building as a high-rise if it is at least 35 meters high and/or if it has at least 12 floors.


----------



## fragel

little universe said:


> *Shanghai-Beijing Bullet Trains with an average speed of 350km per hour, using China's home developed high speed train system, CRH. Those images were taken when trains passing by Shanghai's Satellite city Kunshan.*
> By ANR2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5734671677/sizes/l/in/photostream/


I feel that it is my obligation to request a proper credit for the original photographer *jackdjy* from xici.net. I posted his pictures in the Chinese high speed rail thread(see here), and I provided the link where the original photographer posted his pictures:
http://www.xici.net/d146334314.htm

PS: Kunshan is not a satellite city of Shanghai, rather it is a county level city of Suzhou.


----------



## Chadoh25

Awesome!


----------



## Kenwen

The bullet train is one of the best development that China can offer,man I can travel between cities from cities in Yangzte region in half hour,is like taking underground,lol


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabinette/5739185268/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/w_salazar/5738564611/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/w_salazar/5738574423/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1839 by gingervitis, on Flickr


IMG_1814 by gingervitis, on Flickr


IMG_1834 by gingervitis, on Flickr


IMG_1812 by gingervitis, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

^^love the first pic!!


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5739762932/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5739683686/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5739132667/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markinshanghai/5739680882/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

By *5D2-新手 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *知秋者* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## little universe

By idashum









http://www.flickr.com/photos/idashum/5730506897/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/idashum/5730506385/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Danny Choo








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannychoo/5739679835/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By KaNa^^









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandre-wurtz/5743970778/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmawson/5744239253/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmawson/5744777076/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/oscar210/5744675049/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oscar210/5733899875/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oscar210/5734292582/in/set-72157626626148589









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oscar210/5744797045/in/set-72157626626148589


----------



## Vrooms

Nice Pics!


----------



## dnh310

^^ I agree! I love this city!


----------



## christos-greece

403_1040274 by bricoleurbanism, on Flickr


403_1040273 by bricoleurbanism, on Flickr


core by matteroffact, on Flickr


The Bund by oz_lightning, on Flickr


----------



## Kenwen

The bike rental things are everywhere in yangtze delta


----------



## hkskyline

By *海平线* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hongkongphotographic/5779482875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hongkongphotographic/5775928928/


----------



## 10025

As starter of the thread, I'm so happy to see so many posts coming in.:lol::lol::lol: A new one (sorry, can't find its source):


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong(Shanghai) by BWV228, on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by John Russell Batchelder, on Flickr


Pudong Skyline by AlisonAJB, on Flickr


Pudong Skyline by AlisonAJB, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mab-foto/5749814422/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mab-foto/5749267621/in/photostream/


----------



## Kenwen

a rare angle


----------



## Vrooms

^^Yeah it is Quite a nice angle too


----------



## hkskyline

By *淮海陳* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *1900 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Sonyuke

Wow.............Shanghai!


----------



## Sergey_A

*Skyline of Pudong*










Photo by me http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mostheatre/


----------



## Sergey_A

*Nanjing Road*










Photo by me http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mostheatre/


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong by abattlingbishop, on Flickr


Pudong Skyline with Signal Tower by muslim page, on Flickr


Shanghai - Pudong Customs by idashum, on Flickr


----------



## crskyline

China has the custom right in the middle of the city? I thought custom is usually at the border of cities/countries.


----------



## little universe

*By hastflyer*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kruemcke/5756768372/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kruemcke/5756225145/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*By panospinner*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5767630918/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*By gigiush (Emmanuel)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gigiush/5779839711/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*By kiwizm*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5779572887/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5780118342/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## oliver999

some pics about yan'an expressway
by zuiaigaogutao http://bbs.artron.net/viewthread.php?tid=2264938&pid=46684717&page=1&extra=#pid46684717


----------



## oliver999

an normal morning of shanghai traffic viedeo:
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/Tw5XTJ38ecM/
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/WIExr8Ss1tI/

amazing highquality viedo ! crazy driver show you around shanghai at midnight:
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM1NjM0MzEy.html
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM2MTM1ODY4.html


----------



## hkskyline

By *跳跃的乌龟 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## dnh310

OMG! :applause:


----------



## fragel

Shanghai Bund Skyline


by 童加涵 click to see the rotated larger version









by edwars









by haitun click to see a slightly larger version









by 2009镜观天下


----------



## Sergey_A

*Shanghai*










Photo by me http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mostheatre/


----------



## Sergey_A

*Shanghai*










Photo by me http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mostheatre/


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai | Bund Panorama by lkiller123, on Flickr


Crazy Verticals by oz_lightning, on Flickr


Chine 中国 - Shanghaï 上海 by Thierry B, on Flickr


----------



## Nordschleife

By mori

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=101554&extra=page=1


----------



## Vrooms

christos-greece said:


> Crazy Verticals by oz_lightning, on Flickr


Love this pic!!:cheers:


----------



## 10025

By soloflying


----------



## christos-greece

Chine 中国 - Shanghaï 上海 by Thierry B, on Flickr


Tavola by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

*Shanghai skyscrapers*










Photo by me http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mostheatre/


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong Skyline by AlisonAJB, on Flickr


Pudong Skyline by AlisonAJB, on Flickr


Shanghai  by CarstenWatsons, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999

two lovely shanghai street driving videos.
driving on west nanjing road video:http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM1ODQzNzY4.html
xintiandi :http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM3MjU1MDY4.html


----------



## oliver999

from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

By Silence is Talking

*Shanghai Waterhouse Hotel*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/silence-is-talking/5789584038/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/silence-is-talking/5789580656/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Shanghai Himalayas Centre*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/silence-is-talking/5786061196/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/silence-is-talking/5786044344/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/silence-is-talking/5785486703/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/silence-is-talking/5785485329/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/silence-is-talking/5786036672/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hongkongphotographic/5788198653/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hongkongphotographic/5779273677/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hongkongphotographic/5776046194/in/photostream/


----------



## Kenwen

Nice photos!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Nanjing Road by hugociss, on Flickr


Xu Jia Hui (Shanghai) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Shanghai Pudong night by MrsWh, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com Photo by phastflyer


----------



## Sergey_A

*Oriental Pearl Tower*









Photo by me http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mostheatre/


----------



## Sergey_A

*Shanghai*









Photo by me http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mostheatre/


----------



## lkiller123

Hong Kong IFC looks good simply because there are no other buildings obstructing the view. 

Problem is that the nice towers are wayyy to close together. Notice the Hong Kong skyline's signature skyscrapers; Central Plaza on the left, BoC in the middle, and 2IFC on the right. All the other ones are either significantly shorter or they are not as visually obstructing. Cheung Kong Tower is right next to BoC yet its lighting scheme is very subtle compared to BoC.

Shanghai, on the other hand has all the flashy towers blocking the view to Jin Mao and SWFC. Each tries way too hard to grab the attention, check out Aurora and Mirae Asset. 

Now I am not at all saying that the Pudong Skyline is bad. In fact it's one of the best skylines in the world IMO. But it would be a whole lot better if SWFC and Jin Mao can be actually seen. 

For me the skyline is most appreciated from this angle, but still Jin Mao is blocked...

blue pill by matteroffact, on Flickr


Sunrise on pudong by le niners, on Flickr

And yes, Ping'an ruins it.


----------



## deepblue01

Thing with this view is that (besides ST) if shanghai Pudong were to build 20 new towers in the area, the view will still look the same, unchanged.


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3790 by ragjo, on Flickr


Shanghai - The Bund at night by Beschty, on Flickr


The Shanghai Nighttime Skyline by DemeterInteractive, on Flickr


----------



## baifern

by 郭致影像


----------



## baifern




----------



## jacks

lkiller123 said:


> Hong Kong IFC looks good simply because there are no other buildings obstructing the view.
> 
> Problem is that the nice towers are wayyy to close together. Notice the Hong Kong skyline's signature skyscrapers; Central Plaza on the left, BoC in the middle, and 2IFC on the right. All the other ones are either significantly shorter or they are not as visually obstructing. Cheung Kong Tower is right next to BoC yet its lighting scheme is very subtle compared to BoC.


Hong Kong is this way because they ran out of space a long while back and now if you want to build a large building you basically have to do it on reclaimed land. Thus new towers tend to be 'at the front'. The planners couldn't put HKs towers together even if they wanted to.

While Lujiazui is planned, with towers rising up to the central 3, Shanghai in general is not. Unfortunately though, it doesn't have a beautiful harbour across which you can admire it's well spaced out skyscrapers!


----------



## little universe

^^ ^^ 
*Hey guys, don't forget Pudong Lujiazui Skyline is not everything that Shanghai has!

Shanghai has many other awesome skylines like the West Nanjing Road Skyline, People's Square+Middle Huaihai Road Skyline and Xujiahui Skyline, etc...*


*West Nanjing Road Skyline*
By M-ori








http://www.flickr.com/photos/morilee/5448344434/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*People's Square+Middle Huaihai Road Skyline*
By M-ori








http://www.flickr.com/photos/morilee/5448344438/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Xujiahui Skyline*
By matteroffact








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4021594106/sizes/l/in/photostream/
By rickyqi








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickyqi/4877342579/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Kenwen

Looks like shanghai has many many cbds,lol


----------



## travelworld123

lkiller123 said:


> Hong Kong IFC looks good simply because there are no other buildings obstructing the view.
> 
> Problem is that the nice towers are wayyy to close together. Notice the Hong Kong skyline's signature skyscrapers; Central Plaza on the left, BoC in the middle, and 2IFC on the right. All the other ones are either significantly shorter or they are not as visually obstructing. Cheung Kong Tower is right next to BoC yet its lighting scheme is very subtle compared to BoC.
> 
> Shanghai, on the other hand has all the flashy towers blocking the view to Jin Mao and SWFC. Each tries way too hard to grab the attention, check out Aurora and Mirae Asset.
> 
> Now I am not at all saying that the Pudong Skyline is bad. In fact it's one of the best skylines in the world IMO. But it would be a whole lot better if SWFC and Jin Mao can be actually seen.
> 
> For me the skyline is most appreciated from this angle, but still Jin Mao is blocked...
> \



I agree.

Another thing I want to add is that with HK, when you view the skyline from the Kowloon side, I think anywhere along a long horizontal stretch of the harbourside, you will get generally the same view. 

Shanghai on the other hand, as the point/penisular bit of Lujiazui is small and the Puxi waterfront curls around it, a short walk to the left or right on the Bund, you will get different views of the skyline with different blockages of buildings. 


Also, when Shanghai Tower goes up, will it block Jin Mao and/or SFWC?? Where will it be located in relation to the viewing from the Bund?


----------



## henry hill

I just want to have an apartment there.  

This city is amazing, beautiful and modern. Congratulations and greetings. :cheers:


----------



## kix111

10025 said:


> As starter of this thread, I am a great admirer of the Shanghai skyline, but I hate the general planning of Lujiazui. Look at the pic (from this website):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Peace Hotel. The hotel stands at the intersection of Nanjing Road and the Bund, which is the VERY city center, like Tian'anmen in Beijing, and it is here that most tourists make a stop, enjoy the Pudong view, and take a picture. But what do they see from here? IFC stands in the way of Jinmao, and you can see only the tip of this elaborately detailed building; and Jinmao stands in the way of SWFC, and you can't see the whole neat line of the building.
> As I heard from somebody, when Lujiazui was first planned, some experts insisted that the three giant buildings (including ST u/c) be built right on the waterfront, which would make them appear tall and show the power of the city; but officials said that Shanghai was not New York or Hong Kong, and insisted that they be built further from the river, and the waterfront be reserved for shorter buildings.
> This was a real disastrous decision. First, tall buildings thus appear short. Second, if you view the Pudong skyline from a tall building in Puxi, all goes well; but the problem is most people have no chance to view it from tall buildings in Puxi, and the Bund is a point TOO LOW to enjoy the view, from where short buildings could look much higher and thus block the tall buildings that stand further east.
> Look at how Hong Kong makes it. IFC is shorter than SWFC, but it looks much taller, because it stands on the waterfront:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, there’s another problem: the three giants (including ST u/c) stand too close to each other. They can easily block each other.
> And, something else: the ugly, bad-taste Ping'an Building stands at such an advantageous plot, and it blocks the elegant BOCOM and BOC towers.
> What a shame!!!hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


I would not have built SWFC right at the water front. Look at OPT in that picture, it is only 460m, and the spire is already reaching the frame of the photo you have posted. Moreover SWFC is a lot more monstrous than OPT, especially the fact that it has the consistant size all the way from ground level to 101th level. This would be too imposing and would attract too much attention. I guess the difference between HK and SH is that the river separating Pudong and Puxi is a lot narrower than the sea separating HK Island and Kowloon, so HK can place its 400+s right near the water front but SH cant.

Like you said, SWFC does not feel as tall as it should have been placing it so far from waterfront, but the thing is there are twenty 200+s and only 3 400+s in Lujiazui, if the giants are placed right at the water front, the rest 200+ would look like 100+s. Again HK is different because firstly the plots are all very close to waterfront alone the shore, and secondly the further plots have the advantage of natural height of mountains.

Apart from that i think Lujiazui planning is still a mess, i feel sorry for bin ladin's death, i was hoping for someone to fly a jet into this Pingan building..

If i was to plan Lujiazui, i would put the giants where IFCs are right now, and place a lot of shorter buildings like the DBS Bank building and that Hotel building (next to DBS Bank) in front of it just to give a feel of layer.


----------



## kix111

deepblue01 said:


> Im not saying HK hasn't made their share of mistakes. Im still upset about the Golden building right in front of the Lippo twins. most of their supertalls besides IFC are half covered, although better than shanghai's tips only view. Thing is HK wasn't planned, where as Shanghai was, and they had all the time and expertise in the world to plan it as well. Don't know why they allowed it to happen



This is China for you, the government have very tacky taste.


----------



## 10025

1. You have some good points. 
2. What about this one, a district government building of a poor city in Anhui Province?:lol::lol::lol: It's Ping'an's sister!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## travelworld123

10025 said:


> 1. You have some good points.
> 2. What about this one, a district government building of a poor city in Anhui Province?:lol::lol::lol: It's Ping'an's sister!:lol::lol::lol:


Why is a district government building in a western style?? Shouldn't it be in Chinese style!?!


----------



## baifern

by 郭致影像


----------



## baifern




----------



## baifern




----------



## baifern




----------



## Sergey_A

*Longhua Temple*




























Photo by me


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/qiaomeng/5824870682/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/qiaomeng/5824308391/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/qiaomeng/5436426206/in/set-72157625610463063/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/qiaomeng/5609383085/in/set-72157625610463063


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/callumgv/5824107096/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tipies/5829453876/


----------



## christos-greece

Nanjing Road 2 (Looking West) by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr


Nanjing Road by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr


Wai Bai Du Qiao (Shanghai) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## kix111

By me, sorry for the ugly bold letters i was using this photo for fun in the skybar, but thought might as well post it here.


----------



## Vrooms

^^Nice pic!! Is the LV store under reno or is the facade supposed to be like that?? When i was there last year the facade was also boxed up..................


----------



## Nordschleife

This LV box has been demolished, what a shame.


----------



## Vrooms

Nordschleife said:


> This LV box has been demolished, what a shame.


Oh...................So how does it look like now without the box??


----------



## little universe

By Nk bou









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coke101/5831603578/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/coke101/5831603416/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By 幽静的天空









http://www.flickr.com/photos/whawzh/5832546520/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By jovijovijovi









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jovijovijovi/5827944408/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jovijovijovi/5827394391/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## kix111

Vrooms said:


> ^^Nice pic!! Is the LV store under reno or is the facade supposed to be like that?? When i was there last year the facade was also boxed up..................


I think usually they put this huge box outside when they go under renovation. I heard the LV in Plaza66 was increasing its store space in order to compete against the Gucci next door. 

Anyways i loved that box, they should have just kept it there.. what a shame should have taken more photos


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong ... by metsurf, on Flickr


Pudong in Shanghai by metsurf, on Flickr


Pearl Tower by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

kix111 said:


> I think usually they put this huge box outside when they go under renovation. I heard the LV in Plaza66 was increasing its store space in order to compete against the Gucci next door.
> 
> Anyways i loved that box, they should have just kept it there.. what a shame should have taken more photos


Yeah it did look nice..................... The put a oversized suitcase in Singapore once to commemorate their store expansion so there might be one outside the Plaza66 store. So how does the new facade look like now???


----------



## little universe

*By ka777z(his/her collection of other photographers)*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834998105/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834976405/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834980477/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5835531950/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834990325/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834992359/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5835546396/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5835555370/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834997089/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834997003/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*By ka777z(his/her collection of other photographers)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5835003705/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5835003359/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5835557298/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5835004705/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5835003637/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5835559370/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5835559860/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## lkiller123

Nice photos lately, keep them coming!!


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imzlive/5828712302/in/set-72157626952503698









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5835986648/


----------



## kix111

This will be an awesome angle when ST is finished 



Vrooms said:


> Yeah it did look nice..................... The put a oversized suitcase in Singapore once to commemorate their store expansion so there might be one outside the Plaza66 store. So how does the new facade look like now???


Have no idea, it used to be something like this



http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivytams/3401317535/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

^^Ok thanks


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/justaslice/5835093408/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/justaslice/5819976931/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiftychunk/5816447808/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5801680495/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5873279864/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5873289648/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

shanghai-2011-gonghe-lu-apartment-panorama by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

shanghai-2011-gonghe-lu-skyline-panorama-5.00am by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

shanghai-2011-elevated-road-crossing-night-panorama by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

shanghai-2011-view-rooftop-sunset by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

shanghai-2011-cityscape-dusk-panoramic by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

shanghai-concrete-jungle-panorama by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

shanghai-2011-rooftop-bbq-party-panorama by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr


----------



## giallo

^Ha! I know a couple of people in that shot.


----------



## lkiller123

^^How so? I am interested.


----------



## harry·chao




----------



## harry·chao




----------



## harry·chao




----------



## harry·chao




----------



## christos-greece

Oriental Pearl Area Night Shots by davidji99, on Flickr


Oriental Pearl Area Night Shots by davidji99, on Flickr


Oriental Pearl Area Night Shots by davidji99, on Flickr


Oriental Pearl Area Night Shots by davidji99, on Flickr


Oriental Pearl Area Night Shots by davidji99, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

建筑 building by pingzi_gl, on Flickr

幻影申江 posters by pingzi_gl, on Flickr

外滩夕阳 Bund setting sun by pingzi_gl, on Flickr

上海 外白渡桥 by pingzi_gl, on Flickr

石像 Statue by pingzi_gl, on Flickr

静安公园 JINAN park by pingzi_gl, on Flickr

流浪猫 Roams about the cat by pingzi_gl, on Flickr

上海外白渡桥 by pingzi_gl, on Flickr

上海外白渡桥 by pingzi_gl, on Flickr

Shanghai subway by pingzi_gl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *老F* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

转：郭致影像


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*^^^^Those above photoes are magnificent! Well done both of you guys, onthebund & hkskyline! Thanks*


Shanghai Night 28Jun11 上海之夜 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

Shanghai Night 28Jun11 上海之夜 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

Shanghai Night 28Jun11 上海之夜 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/woodsbarrack/5877287737/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woodsbarrack/5873374624/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

By *弹指qytzj* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## saiho

little universe said:


> shanghai-2011-gonghe-lu-apartment-panorama by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr
> 
> shanghai-2011-gonghe-lu-skyline-panorama-5.00am by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr
> 
> shanghai-2011-elevated-road-crossing-night-panorama by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr
> 
> shanghai-2011-view-rooftop-sunset by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr
> 
> shanghai-2011-cityscape-dusk-panoramic by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr
> 
> shanghai-concrete-jungle-panorama by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr
> 
> shanghai-2011-rooftop-bbq-party-panorama by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr


I have a friend who believes that shanghai doesn't deserve to be in the top 5 best skylines in the world this will prove him wrong.


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5886124739/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leniners/5876535250/


----------



## hkskyline

By *绝色灵风* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Sergey_A

Photo by me


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5898209780/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5898208188/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/woodsbarrack/5912319692/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woodsbarrack/5887954162/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woodsbarrack/5036380076/in/set-72157622717526252


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr


Huangpu River Cruise by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by r47z™ @ Cris Chen ©, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by r47z™ @ Cris Chen ©, on Flickr


----------



## kix111

by赫鲁晓夫, from http://bbs.upcd.org/thread-45280-1-1.html

Photos of Jin'an district CBD, really my favorite part of Shanghai, if you count Plaza 66 in.


----------



## jeromericks

kix111 said:


> by赫鲁晓夫, from http://bbs.upcd.org/thread-45280-1-1.html
> 
> Photos of Jin'an district CBD, really my favorite part of Shanghai, if you count Plaza 66 in.


Anybody know what Metro station this is closest to


----------



## kix111

Line 2 Jin'an Temple, pretty much thats the view you see when you get out.


----------



## Guaporense

skyridgeline said:


> *As of 2008:*
> 
> By flip.01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As of 2009:*
> 
> By By www.bart.la - Personal pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Bastien Vaucher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By daniel.eydt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As of 2010:*
> 
> By KsSandra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By shanghaisoundbites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As of 2011:*
> 
> By Shreyans Bhansali


These are the poorest parts of Shanghai? They are actually quite good.


----------



## hkskyline

By *SHBDY* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

滨江大道 by Florian aka v18, on Flickr


some amazing buildings by day that are doubly amazing at night. Radisson Hotel with the UFO dome is my favorite, in Shanghai by sunil prakash, on Flickr


Shanghai City: The Bund at night by muslim page, on Flickr


IMG_8011_DxO by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Awesome photos!


----------



## balthazar

impressive!


----------



## kix111

Yup xujiahui is pretty awesome, i love the 港汇 mall, i rarely go there though, last time i went i go sort of lost in that huge intersection, it is so hard to get across XD


----------



## christos-greece

There is a light and it never goes out by 369Photography.co.uk, on Flickr


The Bund - 2011 by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr


Bridge at Suzhou Creek by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr


The Bund by jeremy marshall, on Flickr


----------



## SimFox

Guaporense said:


> These are the poorest parts of Shanghai? They are actually quite good.


well it's not quite that!
you have to notice these:









see the first character of 拆除 - demolish! 
These by enlarge are not "poor" areas, but areas marked for demolition. As such these are often populated by transient migrants, not cleaned or maintained. So it is very unfair to sight them as poor neighborhoods.

China is unique in "developing" world as a country where slams in big (or small) cities are NOT growing but disappear, and disappear really fast


----------



## christos-greece

Split Building at Night by skylarprimm, on Flickr


Shanghai_DSC_0279_1_f by Lydia Lou, on Flickr


Oriental Pearl Tower at Night by skylarprimm, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 南言心语

Zhabei District


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com 

Photo by prs


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 天池


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by jokorin 

1933 Old Warehouse in Hongkou District


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 古莲

Wusong Port,Baoshan District


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 天池


----------



## christos-greece

The Bund by Yu Yue Photography, on Flickr


view from my window at night by yosoynuts, on Flickr


SDIM2516 by lamiphotos, on Flickr


SDIM2507 by lamiphotos, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

Shanghai Day One HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

^^awesome photos!!!:nuts: little universe, well done!!!


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

onthebund said:


> ^^awesome photos!!!:nuts: little universe, well done!!!


^^ My pleasure!


----------



## kix111




----------



## christos-greece

100_2212.jpg by LANE 391| 391弄, on Flickr


100_2199.jpg by LANE 391| 391弄, on Flickr


Modern city center by emanuele™, on Flickr


Bride on the Bund by lenymo, on Flickr


----------



## kix111

Pudong 17 years ago


----------



## christos-greece

^^ How was then, how is today... the all area changed a lot


----------



## little universe

LUX_7836 by luxiu333, on Flickr

LUX_7845 by luxiu333, on Flickr

LUX_7844 by luxiu333, on Flickr

LUX_6551 by luxiu333, on Flickr

20100724_SjanghaiPhotoWalk400D_022_DxO by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr

Pedestrian and highway by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr

20100724_SjanghaiPhotoWalk400D_011_DxO_LR_LR by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr

Shanghai exposition center by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr

Shanghai from the top by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr

Jinmao tower Shanghai by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr

Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station by Yu Yue Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

Some pictures look like showing a european city. Nice!


----------



## little universe

IMG_0141_2_3_tonemapped by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

IMG_0147_8_9_tonemapped by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

IMG_0162_3_4_tonemapped by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

IMG_0168_69_70_tonemapped by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

IMG_0174_5_6_tonemapped by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

IMG_0192_3_4_tonemapped by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

IMG_0210_1_2_tonemapped by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

IMG_0213_4_5_tonemapped by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

IMG_0216_7_8_tonemapped by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

IMG_0219_20_21_tonemapped by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

IMG_0225_6_7_tonemapped by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

IMG_0267_8_9_tonemapped by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

IMG_0275_6_7_tonemapped by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 天池


----------



## lianli

[/url] Shanghai.Shanghai Pudong & Development Bank3 von Antoine 49 auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Shanghai.Shanghai Pudong & Development Bank2 von Antoine 49 auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Shanghai.Au temple Jing An29 von Antoine 49 auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Shanghai.Au temple Jing An25 von Antoine 49 auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Good morning Shanghai von Grandmaster.mOjo auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Shanghai Skyline von E_O_S auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] . von Geoff Peters 604 auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Wheelock Square Entrance - Shanghai von dragonroy auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Shanghai 42 von thanzelka auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] The_Bund_IMG_5829 von luikishi auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] IFC_Panorama1 von laohaiying auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] _DSC0821 von XRacZ auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] 上海新天地 Shanghai Xintiandi von ArthurJo auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by Nicolas santa maria, on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by E_O_S, on Flickr


Shanghai Arial Night View by AJ Brustein, on Flickr


The_Bund_IMG_5778 by luikishi, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Pics by me


----------



## little universe

人民广场喷泉 by pingzi_gl, on Flickr

Shanghai Pudong Int'l Airport by hugociss, on Flickr

Pudong Departures by hugociss, on Flickr

Shanghai CBD Blue Hour by hugociss, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline from SWFC by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Grand Theater by Eric.D.Fleury, on Flickr


Shanghai @ night by FME Photography, on Flickr


No One in [email protected] 2011 by Angus Wall, on Flickr


Midnight In [email protected] 2011 by Angus Wall, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Sunrise HDR_MG_9932_3_4Compressor.jpg by Foto Doc, on Flickr

_MG_9910.jpg by Foto Doc, on Flickr

_MG_9874_5Auto.jpg by Foto Doc, on Flickr

_MG_0336_7_8Enhancer.jpg by Foto Doc, on Flickr

Nik HDR 07 Shanghai Sunrise-.jpg by Foto Doc, on Flickr

Oriental Pearl TV Tower (seen from SWFC) Shanghai China by MGMoscatello, on Flickr

Napu Bridge and the Shanghai Thermometer as seen from the Lupu Bridge, China by MGMoscatello, on Flickr

Sunset at People's Park Shanghai China by MGMoscatello, on Flickr

IMG_7460 by gojochen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *尼尼* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## kix111

The three pictures above this post are simply amazing... Shanghai needs more quality photographers like them 


Edit, let me rephrase myself, good equipments and photographers are not the only factors in the equation of an amazing photo, vantage point is an important one. Unlike Hong Kong, Shanghai does not have mountains or any other natural vantage points that is high above the ground level for a perfect skyline shot, photographers need to climb buildings and a lot of photographers can not reach such height for these sort of amazing photos.


----------



## Icover

New York of Asia! Love it!!


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Skyline from SWFC by hugociss, on Flickr


The_Bund_IMG_5778 by luikishi, on Flickr


The_Bund_IMG_5747 by luikishi, on Flickr


Shanghai July 2011 by Remko Tanis, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

外灘 Shanghai Bund by ArthurJo, on Flickr

外灘 Shanghai Bund by ArthurJo, on Flickr

上海灘 Shanghai Bund by ArthurJo, on Flickr

和平飯店藝術中心 Swatch Art Peace Hotel by ArthurJo, on Flickr

豫園 Yuyuan Garden by ArthurJo, on Flickr

豫園 Yuyuan Garden by ArthurJo, on Flickr

豫園 Yuyuan Garden by ArthurJo, on Flickr

豫園 Yuyuan Garden by ArthurJo, on Flickr

老場坊 1933 by ArthurJo, on Flickr

老場坊 1933 by ArthurJo, on Flickr

老場坊 1933 by ArthurJo, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Sunset over Shanghai by moooo73, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ryan_VH, on Flickr

By Simon Teles








http://www.flickr.com/photos/simon-teles/5961374331/sizes/l/in/photostream/


By blackstation








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5954860524/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5960952215/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5960952041/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5958134436/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr


The Peace Hotel by Jasmine Woo, on Flickr


IMG_7770 by Jasmine Woo, on Flickr


IMG_7771 by Jasmine Woo, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

日出 by 李程/Aries Lee, on Flickr

虹桥机场 by 李程/Aries Lee, on Flickr

2号航站楼 by 李程/Aries Lee, on Flickr

鸟瞰夜上海 by 李程/Aries Lee, on Flickr

鸟瞰夜上海 by 李程/Aries Lee, on Flickr

鸟瞰夜上海 by 李程/Aries Lee, on Flickr

外滩 6:19 by 李程/Aries Lee, on Flickr

福州路 6:23 by 李程/Aries Lee, on Flickr

福州路 6:26 by 李程/Aries Lee, on Flickr

福州路 6:28 by 李程/Aries Lee, on Flickr

夜上海 20:43 by 李程/Aries Lee, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

Love those Fuzhou Rd photos! Nice!


----------



## Balkanada

That pedestrian street reminds me of a European city so much

Why does it have that architectural design though?


----------



## christos-greece

鸟瞰夜上海 by 李程/Aries Lee, on Flickr


鸟瞰夜上海 by 李程/Aries Lee, on Flickr


Pudong Haze by GIRLintheCAFE, on Flickr


Bund at Night by GIRLintheCAFE, on Flickr


As time goes by by sunny sunday, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

20110720-Black Air Shanghai No.1 by Furjio, on Flickr

20110716-Spring Sunrise by Furjio, on Flickr

20110705-Color Fields by Furjio, on Flickr

20110628-Time In The Water by Furjio, on Flickr

20110628-Bund Streak by Furjio, on Flickr

20110628-Bull InThe Bund by Furjio, on Flickr

Shanghai Pudong River HDR by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr

By cnmark








http://www.*************************/5966873572/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.*************************/5796155237/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.*************************/5800702536/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By cisca zarmansyah








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5939132093/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Alone, the Bund by natthayuD, on Flickr


----------



## lianli

Balkanada said:


> That pedestrian street reminds me of a European city so much
> 
> Why does it have that architectural design though?


Shanghai's colonial history



> International attention to Shanghai grew in the 19th century due to its economic and trade potential at the Yangtze River. During the First Opium War (1839–1842), British forces temporarily held the city. The war ended with the 1842 Treaty of Nanjing, opening the treaty ports, Shanghai included, for international trade. The Treaty of the Bogue signed in 1843, and the Sino-American Treaty of Wangsia signed in 1844 together allowed foreign nations to visit and trade on Chinese soil, the start of the foreign concessions.
> In 1854, the Shanghai Municipal Council was created to manage the foreign settlements. In 1860–1862, during the Taiping Rebellion Shanghai was twice attacked by the rebel army. In 1863, the British settlement, located to the south of Suzhou creek (Huangpu district), and the American settlement, to the north of Suzhou creek (Hongkou district), joined in order to form the International Settlement. The French opted out of the Shanghai Municipal Council, and maintained its own French Concession, located to the south of the International Settlement, which still exists today as a popular attraction. Citizens of many countries and all continents came to Shanghai to live and work during the ensuing decades; those who stayed for long periods – some for generations – called themselves "Shanghailanders".[21] In the 1920s and 1930s, almost 20,000 White Russians and Russian Jews fled the newly established Soviet Union and took up residence in Shanghai. These Shanghai Russians constituted the second-largest foreign community. By 1932, Shanghai had become the world's fifth largest city and home to 70,000 foreigners.[22] In the 1930s, some 30,000 Jewish refugees from Europe arrived in the city.


by wikipedia


----------



## christos-greece

Yuyuan Garden by hugociss, on Flickr


Shanghai - Panorama by Tom Peddle, on Flickr


The beach and (a small part of) the Shanghai skyline. by Katie80, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

IMG_4340 by Kevin.H.Jiang, on Flickr

IMG_4339 by Kevin.H.Jiang, on Flickr

In Between by Kevin.H.Jiang, on Flickr

Lujiazui Skyline in Daylight by Kevin.H.Jiang, on Flickr

shanghai by 小馬的異想世界 malica, on Flickr

Bear in Love in Shanghai  by foofoto, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

015 by Silence is Talking, on Flickr

011 by Silence is Talking, on Flickr

013 by Silence is Talking, on Flickr

012 by Silence is Talking, on Flickr

010 by Silence is Talking, on Flickr


----------



## skykings

Wear comfortable workout clothes and athletic shoes; bring a insanity workout reviews, towel and a great attitude; be willing to make new friends; be prepared to sweat! 10.00 Online Registration 11.54

p90x workout schedule
Classic P90X Workout Calendar


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai skyline, China by ginatrapani, on Flickr


Shanghai skyline. by sandrotto, on Flickr


Shanghai China by Remko Tanis, on Flickr


Huangpujiang River by lenymo, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Nanjing Road








































Pics by me


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 天池


----------



## Nordschleife

By mori


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by W ✈, on Flickr


Girl on Bund by Tom Spender, on Flickr


On The Bund by thatkatmat22, on Flickr


Shanghai Pudong by i.balerdi, on Flickr


----------



## cmoonflyer




----------



## kix111

christos-greece said:


> Girl on Bund by Tom Spender, on Flickr


E]


Very pretty legs!


----------



## lianli

^^
lol


----------



## little universe

The nice weather in Shanghai before typhoon coming! by shioulin_kao, on Flickr

The nice weather before the coming typhoon in Shanghai! by shioulin_kao, on Flickr

梅超風降臨前的艷陽天～ by golf9c9333, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

(°I°) by V.F. what ever, on Flickr


Shanghai by Nicolas santa maria, on Flickr


Pudong Full Moon by bluetrayne, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *白加黑* from a Chinese photography forum  :


----------



## hkskyline

By *老F* from a Chinese photography forum  :


----------



## Icover

the best of asia


----------



## christos-greece

From across the street by Aurelien.Censier, on Flickr


I <3 SH by Aurelien.Censier, on Flickr


夜色 外滩 by rokeyhu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By ＧＪ









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kan_jian/6021812793/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kan_jian/6021812261/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Downtown Shanghai by El Scrapeo, on Flickr

20110809-How High The Moon by Furjio, on Flickr

20110807-Blue Sky Tonight by Furjio, on Flickr

20110807-Glazed Symmetrics by Furjio, on Flickr

20110806-Look Ahead by Furjio, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

hkskyline said:


> By *老F* from a Chinese photography forum  :


Wow....!!!! Lujiazui looks so beautiful !!!!


----------



## onthebund

Zhabei district is getting better and better!!! Great!!!


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 天池


----------



## baifern

by；Andrew Rochfort


----------



## baifern




----------



## baifern




----------



## little universe

By blackstation









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5974247756/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5974360290/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5977296177/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6018411906/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6018412868/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6022116106/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6026126314/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6029642124/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6035506065/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

shanghai by invisa, on Flickr

By joan sabater









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6038988659/sizes/l/in/photostream/


The Bund by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

Blackstation's photos are amazing!!!!!


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Giant Group Headquarter Building*


The Shanghai Giant Group67 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

The Shanghai Giant Group66 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

The Shanghai Giant Group64 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

The Shanghai Giant Group63 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

The Shanghai Giant Group74 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

The Shanghai Giant Group105 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

The Shanghai Giant Group78 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

The Shanghai Giant Group46 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

The Shanghai Giant Group33 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

The Shanghai Giant Group32 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

The Shanghai Giant Group30 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

The Shanghai Giant Group29 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

The Shanghai Giant Group14 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

^^Wow.........!!!!


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 天池


----------



## christos-greece

ADVERTISEMENTS IN NANJING ROAD by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr


[B02] cityscapes, architecture by Chris&Erica, on Flickr


[B04] cityscapes, architecture by Chris&Erica, on Flickr


[B20] cityscapes, architecture by Chris&Erica, on Flickr


[B07] cityscapes, architecture by Chris&Erica, on Flickr


[A07] our neighbourhood by Chris&Erica, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

Photo by Mori


----------



## onthebund




----------



## onthebund

Photo by Mori


----------



## Assurbanipal

Massive! Massive and stunning! Pls more...


----------



## onthebund

Photo by Mori


----------



## little universe

F1060038-352A by bm2cju, on Flickr

F1060028-352A by bm2cju, on Flickr

F1060030-352A by bm2cju, on Flickr

F1060025-352A by bm2cju, on Flickr

F1060021-352A by bm2cju, on Flickr

F1060025-352A by bm2cju, on Flickr

F1060020-352A by bm2cju, on Flickr

F1060019-352A by bm2cju, on Flickr

F1060017-352A by bm2cju, on Flickr

F1060006-352A by bm2cju, on Flickr

F1060004-352A by bm2cju, on Flickr

F1020025-3514pA by bm2cju, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

^^:cheers:


----------



## kix111

Love the street shots!!

Its getting a bit boring just to look at the skyscrapers XD


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece

The tallest buildings in China by fangweisoton, on Flickr


The Bund by fangweisoton, on Flickr


Shanghai Oriental Pearl TV Tower by fangweisoton, on Flickr


Untitled by yngwiemanux, on Flickr


Untitled by yngwiemanux, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

"What do you mean my parts are showing?" – said C-3PO by Lowcola, on Flickr

Brilliant City by Lowcola, on Flickr

Hongkou and Yangpu Districts by Lowcola, on Flickr

A patch of original housing in Hongkou District by Lowcola, on Flickr

Hongkou Stadium by Lowcola, on Flickr

Putuo District by Lowcola, on Flickr

North of Yanan Road by Lowcola, on Flickr

Hongqiao Airport [SHA/ZSSS] by Lowcola, on Flickr

South of Huaihai Road by Lowcola, on Flickr

View to west by Lowcola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai @ Night, The Bund by Van der Velden Photography, on Flickr


PuDong by Gurugo, on Flickr


20110823-DSC_1353.jpg by iq-foto, on Flickr


20110823-DSC_1354.jpg by iq-foto, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by Mori


----------



## hkskyline

By *末夫* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## kix111

^^Love those type of photos, IMO "shanghai city life" is more interesting than "shanghai skyline". 

Where is that place anyways, i thought its a live house but then there is a pool table?


----------



## christos-greece

China trip 11 08-16 by MusoGerard, on Flickr


China trip 11 08-12 by MusoGerard, on Flickr


China trip 11 08-30 by MusoGerard, on Flickr


China trip 11 08-29 by MusoGerard, on Flickr


China trip 11 08-17 by MusoGerard, on Flickr


----------



## Assurbanipal

Huge and massive! I love such views!


----------



## ZeTaCy

First of i love the photo's, keep up the great work!!

I do have a question tho, those rowhouses have orange roofs. Did they get the idea from europe? Because Chinese architecture as far as i know doesnt use orange roofs.


----------



## oliver999

ZeTaCy said:


> First of i love the photo's, keep up the great work!!
> 
> I do have a question tho, those rowhouses have orange roofs. Did they get the idea from europe? Because Chinese architecture as far as i know doesnt use orange roofs.


shanghai is a mixed oven.everything mixed up. jusk like a person,he wears french hat,chinese coat,and spain pants.


----------



## kix111

ZeTaCy said:


> First of i love the photo's, keep up the great work!!
> 
> I do have a question tho, those rowhouses have orange roofs. Did they get the idea from europe? Because Chinese architecture as far as i know doesnt use orange roofs.


Depending on which orange roofs you are talking about... but i think you are looking at those french concessions.


----------



## christos-greece

shanghai by Luv the weekend, on Flickr


Coming Out Of The Dark by Mawazh, on Flickr


20110823-DSC_1340.jpg by iq-foto, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 逆光


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 逆光


----------



## little universe

Sunset Over the Bund by rjseg1, on Flickr

Pink Sky at Night by rjseg1, on Flickr

French Concession by rjseg1, on Flickr

Xin Tian Di (新天地) by rjseg1, on Flickr

Central Pudong by rjseg1, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

Very nice video...


----------



## christos-greece

The Modern East by jijis, on Flickr


My Town - Chang He - Shanghai by D J Clark, on Flickr


fisheye Shanghai with clouds!!! by Nicolas santa maria, on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline Looking West by rjseg1, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

from http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=478297










http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=476119


----------



## Sergey_A

pics by me


----------



## lianli

christos-greece;83298972[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6086515124/ said:


> [/url]
> Coming Out Of The Dark by Mawazh, on Flickr


LOL, this photo was actually taken by me and supposed to appear in my upcoming Urban Showcase thread for Shanghai. I guess, I shouldn't upload my photos on flickr before opening the thread. :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Yanan Lu/Huashan Lu - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Equatorial Hotel - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


The Bund, Shanghai_HXT8842 by ohmytrip, on Flickr


I Love Shanghai_HXT8848 by ohmytrip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Building in Shanghai by ibausu, on Flickr


Bund at Night by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Shanghai Night by i_plus, on Flickr


Custom House at Night by Neil Noland, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 自由的招待


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 乐收秋


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 海上麦客


----------



## CoCoMilk

Dramatic Shanghai by i_plus, on Flickr


The Bund by i_plus, on Flickr


The Bund by i_plus, on Flickr


Roof by i_plus, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by shhhpcj


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong Aerochrome 01 by bluetrayne, on Flickr


Pudong Aerochrome 04 by bluetrayne, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building by bluetrayne, on Flickr


Cityscape from South Bund 03 by bluetrayne, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

magnificent updates.....thanks.:cheers1:


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by shhhpcj


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong Skyline 浦东 by ambrett, on Flickr


The Two Towers by Alonso Reyes, on Flickr


View from the Roosevelt Hotel SkyBar by Alonso Reyes, on Flickr


Oriental Pearl Tower by Alonso Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by shhhpcj


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 海上麦客


----------



## Yarik

From http://onedayonephoto.com/


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by wxkingcisc


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by SFTi


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai snap by michibanban, on Flickr


IMG_2948 by Pablo Taking Pictures, on Flickr


IMG_2909 by Pablo Taking Pictures, on Flickr


IMG_2916 by Pablo Taking Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

http://bbs.hers.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=448131&page=1

Photo by Flying-Fish


----------



## onthebund

http://flowers.tuchong.com/51834/

Photo by seraphzjs


----------



## Sergey_A

photos by me


----------



## christos-greece

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z145/coolbro06/shanghai-skyline_b.jpg









http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z379/colinob22/Shanghai/InPudong.jpg









http://i634.photobucket.com/albums/uu70/PedroR66/shanghai-skyline.jpg









http://i857.photobucket.com/albums/ab139/JennRoRe/Shanghai/161.jpg


----------



## desertpunk

The twin towers by Michaelknight00, on Flickr


Blue lights by Michaelknight00, on Flickr


2 worlds by Michaelknight00, on Flickr


Bridge by Michaelknight00, on Flickr


Blue mood by Michaelknight00, on Flickr


My last tripod's picture... by Michaelknight00, on Flickr


Unreal by Michaelknight00, on Flickr


Happy birthday!! by Michaelknight00, on Flickr


TZF by Michaelknight00, on Flickr


Finally by Michaelknight00, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Jinmao Tower in the Eye by fangweisoton, on Flickr


Red Bridge by fangweisoton, on Flickr


New Green Skyscraper in Shanghai's Financial District by fangweisoton, on Flickr


New Skyscrapers in Shanghai's Financial District by fangweisoton, on Flickr


Dragon Pillar by fangweisoton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jing'An Temple by Robert S. Donovan, on Flickr


nan pu bridge by jijis, on Flickr


Shanghai at night by sdbaker, on Flickr


DSC_3045 by Ryan Gu, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 海上麦客


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by SFTi


----------



## onthebund

http://club.kdslife.com/thread_15_3_825361_3__.html


Photo by 虫虫叔叔










Photo by William


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Skyline by JLByrne, on Flickr


The Bund by Maitotee, on Flickr


Shanghai by brianburk9, on Flickr


The Bull Run, Shanghai by YG Low, on Flickr


----------



## 10025

Source: xitek.com


----------



## christos-greece

Good bye Shanghai~ by ★Yo photography, on Flickr


上海 虹口区 邮电局 Hongkou Postal and Telephone Office by Canadian Pacific, on Flickr


busy night along the bund by Ian Riley, on Flickr


pretty pudong by Ian Riley, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

from baidu.com


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by Nordschleife


----------



## autumnriver

Source: xitek.com


----------



## travelworld123

wow, so many incredible photos of amazing shanghai!!! any photos of the newly opened apple store on east nanjing road?


----------



## Chadoh25

COOL!


----------



## onthebund

travelworld123 said:


> any photos of the newly opened apple store on east nanjing road?


Those photos were already posted on page 78.


----------



## onthebund

http://club.pchome.net/thread_2_3_6064320__.html

Photo by b3413


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Skyline by JLByrne, on Flickr


Shanghai World Financial Center 上海环球金融中心 by Nicolas santa maria, on Flickr


Shanghai by dw*c, on Flickr


Shanghai Cityscape by sue.ding, on Flickr


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Very nice pics...kay:


----------



## the spliff fairy

amazing pics, much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## onthebund

http://club.pchome.net/thread_2_3_6470210__.html

Photo by 咪完咪了


----------



## onthebund

http://club.pchome.net/thread_2_3_6607506__.html

Photo by 圣母玛利亚


----------



## onthebund

http://club.pchome.net/thread_2_3_6579390_1__.html

Photo by 坏坏(BADx2)　
Model:妖妖


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai China, East Nanjin Road by mymugres, on Flickr


in and around by Ian Riley, on Flickr


Untitled by Ian Riley, on Flickr


national week colour by Ian Riley, on Flickr


_MG_5658_2 by Rons Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pearl Tower from the Bund by WineMonologues, on Flickr


Moon over the Seventh Heaven hotel by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr


Midnight Mystery by Alonso Reyes, on Flickr


Sensual Shanghai by Alonso Reyes, on Flickr


Lighting up the Night Sky. by GingerJC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

North Lujiazui by hugociss, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


Jing'An by Woods | Damien | 大米, on Flickr


Near to the road at The Bund : facing Oriental Pearl Tower by muslim page, on Flickr


----------



## Reapvkz1

Wow... girl and pics are amazing...


----------



## christos-greece

The Bund Shanghai by Night by allanhowell1, on Flickr


Shanghai at Night 1 by grahamlauriemusic, on Flickr


Shanghai skyline at night by Nigel Atherton, on Flickr


Shanghai Night by Kati Nicklas, on Flickr


----------



## HKG

Shanghai by night, August 2010 at 11pm.
http://pic.feeyo.com/querypic.jsp


----------



## HKG

Aerial Shanghai 2010


----------



## christos-greece

上海之夜 08 by bluetrayne, on Flickr


上海之夜 09 by bluetrayne, on Flickr


上海之夜 07 by bluetrayne, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6608544-1-1.html

Photo by SHE

Chongming Island/崇明岛


----------



## christos-greece

SHANGHAI TOUR - CITYSCAPE - CHINA by mambo1935, on Flickr


SHANGHAI TOUR - CITYSCAPE - CHINA by mambo1935, on Flickr


SHANGHAI TOUR - CITYSCAPE - CHINA by mambo1935, on Flickr


SHANGHAI TOUR - CITYSCAPE - TALL SKYSCRAPERS! - CHINA by mambo1935, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6467562-1-1.html

Photo by 清咖

滨江森林公园


----------



## onthebund

http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6609202-1-1.html

Photo by yihui


----------



## christos-greece

Metropolis by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr


SHANGHAI TOUR - CITYSCAPE - THE BUND - CHINA by mambo1935, on Flickr


SHANGHAI TOUR - CITYSCAPE - CHINA by mambo1935, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 天池


----------



## onthebund

http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-5937254-1-1.html

Photo by fashi97081

共青森林公园


----------



## Sergey_A

pics by me


----------



## christos-greece

Metropolis by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr


SHANGHAI TOUR - CITYSCAPE - THE BUND - CHINA by mambo1935, on Flickr


Angels of Shanghai by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

Nanjing Road at night



















http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/2011/10/nanjing-road-shanghai.html


----------



## onthebund

http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6617628-1-1.html

Photo by Michael


----------



## CoCoMilk

keep it up guys


----------



## crskyline

kix111 said:


> I went there to take pictures
> 
> A lot of white people go there, probably CEOs of some multi-national firms negotiating their contract or something.
> 
> Bund actually still remains the richest part of Shanghai >< they have patek philipe boutique there


Bund better than Nanjing Road?


----------



## onthebund

http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6616980-1-1.html

Photo by Leen


----------



## onthebund

http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-788798-1-1.html

Photo by wanjia


----------



## onthebund

http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6355017-1-1.html

Photo by BAAD


----------



## onthebund

http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6355017-2-1.html

Photo by BAAD


----------



## onthebund

http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6355017-3-1.html

Photo by BAAD


----------



## onthebund

http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6355017-4-1.html

Photo by BAAD


----------



## little universe

xin jing'an* by shanghaisoundbites, on Flickr

A 18388 by MattMawson, on Flickr

A 17948 by MattMawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dropping the Veil (SWFC, Shanghai Pudong) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Nanjing West Road by hugociss, on Flickr


SHANGHAI / PUDONG / CITYSCAPE by Tha Big Cat, on Flickr


Shanghai Luijiazui - Night Traffic II (Similars: in set "concrete and overgrowth) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Bin Jiang Promenade by alexkoo1812, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai World Financial and Jin Mao Tower 5134 by Wild About Wildflowers, on Flickr


View From Longemont 5130 by Wild About Wildflowers, on Flickr


River Cruise 5417 by Wild About Wildflowers, on Flickr


Pudong 5368 by Wild About Wildflowers, on Flickr


The Bund 5467 by Wild About Wildflowers, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Latest Pics are beautiful really!


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Lujiazui - Night Traffic III by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Light of the Orient - Century Plaza by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Thailand Pavilion by alexkoo1812, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Kristian 2054, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

China :: Shanghai by Clementqc, on Flickr

China :: Shanghai by Clementqc, on Flickr

China :: Shanghai by Clementqc, on Flickr

China :: Shanghai by Clementqc, on Flickr

China :: Shanghai by Clementqc, on Flickr

China :: Shanghai by Clementqc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai downtown by night by SaMaTaS too Great, on Flickr


Shanghai - Speed Dial II by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Shanghai by arndalarm, on Flickr


Shanghai by arndalarm, on Flickr


Shanghai at Night 5443 by Wild About Wildflowers, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*By blackstation*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6244251156/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6250103154/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6223228180/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6079990158/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6069539889/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6230331887/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6226319359/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*By blackstation*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6325441427/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6234361461/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6208401516/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6206816586/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6334283935/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6239711931/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## djm160190

Fantastic photos! ^^


----------



## onthebund

http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6619205-1-1.html

Photo by HIKARU


----------



## christos-greece

Lujiazui (Shanghai / Pudong District) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Square of Tomorrow by hugociss, on Flickr


The Bund by alexkoo1812, on Flickr


Bin Jiang Promenade by alexkoo1812, on Flickr


Bin Jiang Promenade by alexkoo1812, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*By blackstation*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6305724699/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6353562561/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6344614532/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6340053361/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6322189665/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6260604579/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6312863492/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6318469042/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6203932183/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6350814632/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## oliver999

wow,amazing shots above!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Foggy (Shanghai) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Pudong @ night by Robert S. Donovan, on Flickr


Shanghai Pudong Skyline by joyrex, on Flickr


Sculpture and Skyline by Neil Noland, on Flickr


----------



## Yarik

From http://onedayonephoto.com/


----------



## christos-greece

oriental tower by Jet Rabe, on Flickr


oriental pearl tower by Jet Rabe, on Flickr


Pudong at night by Harlz_, on Flickr


Pearl d'orient by grl_schuss, on Flickr


Top 2 by grl_schuss, on Flickr


----------



## HKG

http://photo.xitek.com/showphoto.php?photoid=588726


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong by Jet Rabe, on Flickr


Expo Axial by alexkoo1812, on Flickr


Sun between buildings by le niners, on Flickr


Shanghai, China 03/11 by Frank Plaschke, on Flickr


Shanghai, China 03/11 by Frank Plaschke, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6620606-1-1.html

Photo by NASA

Duolun Road, Hongkou District


----------



## christos-greece

Metropolis by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr


controlled chaos part II by dawvon, on Flickr


The Bund at Night by emilgp, on Flickr


Jin Mao Tower, TV Tower... by boborbyepedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Taipei Walker

christos-greece said:


> controlled chaos part II by dawvon, on Flickr


this is Hong Kong


----------



## Bluemooncm78

Great city,... Awesome! Especially The Bund at night time...


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Skyline by chaddm, on Flickr


323/365. by Carnoodles, on Flickr


Great sky by le niners, on Flickr


Shanghai, China 03/11 by Frank Plaschke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Residential by Frankfurt, on Flickr


Shiny twin brothers by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr


Busy traffic at night, Shanghai by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai Nights by FLEECIRCUS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

tipping point by matteroffact, on Flickr


Shanghai @Night... by Phreddie, on Flickr


Shanghai Nights by FLEECIRCUS, on Flickr


Shanghai Bund View by Frankfurt, on Flickr


----------



## lianli

bebopped von matteroffact auf Flickr


below von matteroffact auf Flickr


kin von matteroffact auf Flickr


deal von matteroffact auf Flickr


syn von matteroffact auf Flickr


----------



## onthebund

deleted


----------



## onthebund

deleted


----------



## onthebund

deleted


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Without nose and mouth, He looks better:>


----------



## Yellow Fever

Folks, keep in mind that this is a Shanghai skyline thread, so please post skyline photos only! Thanks!


----------



## djm160190

^^ yes - onthebund why have you posted a bunch of photos of a male model in a skyline thread?


----------



## GIGIGAGA

especially not that handsome


----------



## christos-greece

Into the light by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr


Waibaidu bridge, Shanghai by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr


Close-up view of Waibaidu bridge by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai Bund Skyline by Frankfurt, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By Alex Garcia - Director de Fotografía's 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexgarciadop/6433101185/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai sunset by ZBalu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

sprayeleven by matteroffact, on Flickr

unexpect by matteroffact, on Flickr

cybah by matteroffact, on Flickr

top boy by matteroffact, on Flickr

surrounded by matteroffact, on Flickr

i spy by matteroffact, on Flickr

brelly by matteroffact, on Flickr

secret by matteroffact, on Flickr

fam by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

attention by matteroffact, on Flickr

pink lemonade by matteroffact, on Flickr

tipping point by matteroffact, on Flickr

blueberry by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## Taipei Walker

by blackstation




























source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/


----------



## little universe

European Church [HDR] by ToMuHu.com / Alphafish, on Flickr

Stuck in the middle [HDR] by ToMuHu.com / Alphafish, on Flickr

The way forward by ToMuHu.com / Alphafish, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

shanghai-pudong-century-avenue-jinmao-tower-night by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

China - Shanghai "The Bund" (Explored) by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund in all it's Glory by lyh1 ~ On & Off, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by vikkies, on Flickr


Shanghai - Clouds over People´s Square by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Shanghai - Pudong Skyline by Humpalumpa, on Flickr


Arax Skyline by Gabyu — Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

City walk by Kari-S, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kari-S, on Flickr

Shanghai 上海 by Jack Park, on Flickr

By 吕景天








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6441151441/sizes/l/in/photostream/




view from jinmao tower by hanoi_hoang, on Flickr


----------



## hc_ge

well....Shinning shanghai


----------



## little universe

tower power II by matteroffact, on Flickr

tower power III by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cloud Emitter over People´s Square by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Shanghai - Around People´s Square by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Busy traffic at night, Shanghai by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr


oriental tower by Jet Rabe, on Flickr


Pudong by Jet Rabe, on Flickr


----------



## ferdinand mex

moderno yelegante a la vez


----------



## little universe

wheelock square by M-ori, on Flickr

// by M-ori, on Flickr

the BUND,shanghai by M-ori, on Flickr

Lujiazui,Shanghai by M-ori, on Flickr

the new man by M-ori, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

from jingan kerry center by M-ori, on Flickr

张力 by M-ori, on Flickr

都会魅影 by M-ori, on Flickr

Metropolis by M-ori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Residential by Frankfurt, on Flickr


oriental pearl tower by Jet Rabe, on Flickr


Nanjing West Road by hugociss, on Flickr


Bin Jiang Promenade by alexkoo1812, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Nice skyline. Probably one of the best in the world, but Definitely not the 'biggest skyline of the world'.


----------



## null

^^

Only Sao Paulo has a bigger skyline, if you call that a _*skyline*_.


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 摄影初心者


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 摄影初心者


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 摄影初心者


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 摄影初心者


----------



## SASH

null said:


> ^^
> 
> Only Sao Paulo has a bigger skyline, if you call that a _*skyline*_.


I won't call that a skyline! It's probaly the city with the most Highrise and Midrise buildings.
For me NY, Hong Kong, Dubai, Chicago in no particular order have the best (better than biggest!) Skyline. After these ones comes Shanghai.


----------



## staff

^^
Well, the thread title calls for the 'biggest' skyline, and not the 'best'. Sao Paulo *may* have more highrise buildings than Shanghai, but considering the homogenous height of SP's towers, they do not constitute much of a skyline. Shanghai has both height, mass and area-- so calling it the biggest skyline in the world is not a false statement.

Regarding your subjective opinions of what is best, I don't think anyone is interested in that.


----------



## oliver999

shanghai urban eara,where highrises reaches.
1563 square KM


----------



## GIGIGAGA

啊 那个巨韩民国 旧址是怎么回事 难道他们也在上海有过租界？？


----------



## Kenwen

GIGIGAGA said:


> 啊 那个巨韩民国 旧址是怎么回事 难道他们也在上海有过租界？？


No, we let them settle down in China, while their country was being occupied by Japan, we were really generous.


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Kenwen said:


> No, we let them settle down in China, while their country was being occupied by Japan, we were really generous.


哦 GET IT:lol:


----------



## SASH

staff said:


> Regarding your subjective opinions of what is best, I don't think anyone is interested in that.


Are you a little bit on your chinese pikkie getrapt?


----------



## staff

^^
Excuse me?


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by Woods | Damien | 大米, on Flickr


The Bund 黄浦外灘 by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr


Shanghai - Around People´s Square by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Approaching Lujiazui (Shanghai, Pudong) - All Chinese symbols and license plates edited. by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

christos-greece said:


> Shanghai by Woods | Damien | 大米, on Flickr
> 
> ^^ that one looks nice!:cheers:


----------



## little universe

By blackstation










http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6476934037/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6442365993/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6471969561/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6460079093/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6436495453/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By Cougar-Studio









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suvcougar/6479963787/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By xotwenty2









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xotwenty2/6478789683/


----------



## little universe

*Huaihai Road and Xintiandi Area*

By Mori from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Huaihai Road and Xintiandi Area*

By Mori from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Huaihai Road and Xintiandi Area*

By Mori from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## christos-greece

Emerging Lujiazui skyline by Majorshots, on Flickr


IMG_2044 by jorcolma, on Flickr


Contrast: Capitalism & Comunism together by jorcolma, on Flickr


IMG_9987 Shanghai skyline by Jordan Pouille, on Flickr


Asymptote by autonomic, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999

photos by weed,http://www.alaphoto.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=2504&extra=page=1








photos by weed,http://www.alaphoto.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=2504&extra=page=1


----------



## oliver999

photo by 小龙http://www.alaphoto.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=2514&extra=page=1








photo by 小龙http://www.alaphoto.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=2514&extra=page=1








photo by 小龙http://www.alaphoto.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=2514&extra=page=1


----------



## christos-greece

And these interior photos are great; its museum of arts?


----------



## oliver999

christos-greece said:


> And these interior photos are great; its museum of arts?


shanghai art museum


----------



## little universe

Jin Mao top down by el.seppo, on Flickr


Gliding High Into the Sky by Shawn Clover, on Flickr

By nimrod_zhang









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nimrod_zhang/6481148915/in/photostream


Huangpu River Cranes (II) - Shanghai Sunset.jpg by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by Sh!N

Nanhui, Pudong


----------



## little universe

^^ Where's the skyline? :lol:


----------



## onthebund

It's in Nanhui of Pudong , where you can see the East Sea.


----------



## oliver999

shanghai ,by 无名小鸟 on http://www.alaphoto.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=1004


----------



## eddeux

little universe said:


> ^^ Where's the skyline? :lol:


the wind turbines of course.


onthebund said:


> It's in Nanhui of Pudong , where you can see the East Sea.


I think it's nice, thank you for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece

View from the Jin Mao Tower by jamehand, on Flickr


DSC_4142 by Super Wheat, on Flickr


Huangpu River Cranes (II) - Shanghai Sunset.jpg by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Shanghai - cityscape by Gordon M1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Bund by Kari-S, on Flickr


DSC_4171 by Super Wheat, on Flickr


DSC_4183 by Super Wheat, on Flickr


pudong by [toffa], on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by bluejeff


----------



## little universe

*Hongqiao, Changning District*

By FLEMING2009









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sfleming/6491725805/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Pudong *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sfleming/6491731211/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sfleming/6459465351/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by bluejeff

Flying over East Sea Bridge










Flying over Lingang New Town of Pudong










Flying over the estuary of the Yangtze river


----------



## onthebund

http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6620520-1-1.html

Photo by NASA

Wetland Park, Wusong Town,Baoshan District


----------



## onthebund

http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6622426-1-1.html

Photo by 顺顺

Wusong Town, Baoshan District


----------



## pankajs

That is so cool


----------



## onthebund

mmystc said:


> [/url] Flickr 上 AJA.dk 的 China: Shanghai-Hangzhou link *3[/IMG]


jacks, is this a skyline photo?


----------



## onthebund

little universe said:


> By AFU's EyEs
> 
> *Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alfred-lin/6110751401/sizes/l/in/photostream/


jacks, is this a skyline photo?


----------



## onthebund

hkskyline said:


> By *亚丫* from a Chinese photography forum :


jacks, is this a skyline photo?


----------



## onthebund

hkskyline said:


> By *末夫* from a Chinese photography forum :


jacks, are these skyline photos?


----------



## onthebund

jacks said:


> You are rude, out of order and posting non-skyline photos in a thread very clearly labelled as a skyline thread.


jacks, do you want to see more non-skyline photos posted by people here? Now, are you convinced that I am not the only guy here that posted non-skyline photos? Do you want me to show you more examples?


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai - Police Boat Huangpu River & Pudong Skyline 03 by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Shanghai - Ferry Pier & Pudong Skyline by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Shanghai - Boat Pier & Pudong Skyline by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Shanghai - Police Boat Huangpu River & Pudong Skyline 1 by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by joshuaguan, on Flickr


----------



## boyerling3

Great pictures! Thanks to those that took/posted them even if they aren't strictly speaking a skyline they still do a great job of showing the character of Shanghai and I, for one, would appreciate it if you kept posting them. I can't wait to go to Shanghai in 3 months!


----------



## djm160190

onthebund said:


> jacks, do you want to see more non-skyline photos posted by people here? Now, are you convinced that I am not the only guy here that posted non-skyline photos? Do you want me to show you more examples?


onthebund you are just being childish; there's a certain way of treating other forum members and your rude and immature style is certainly not the way to go about it. If you want to post miscellaneous photos then do it on the Shanghai city thread! I, for one, certainly appreciate your, and other members, contributions there.


----------



## little universe

^^

*:tongue4: I thought the Chinese Civil War ended 60 years ago! :lol:

Thx for both of yr contributions to this thread, Jacks and onthebund. 

Pls more photos, no more fights! :cheers:* 


Shanghai Skyline by joshuaguan, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by joshuaguan, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by joshuaguan, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

djm160190 said:


> onthebund you are just being childish; there's a certain way of treating other forum members and your rude and immature style is certainly not the way to go about it. If you want to post miscellaneous photos then do it on the Shanghai city thread! I, for one, certainly appreciate your, and other members, contributions there.


I don't think I've been rude and immature all the time to other forum members .Your statement is not correct!! I've been polite to many forum members here.


----------



## little universe

Anyone sitting here? by penguinspring, on Flickr

oh really? by penguinspring, on Flickr

Kitch by penguinspring, on Flickr

No photos please by penguinspring, on Flickr

Handy light by penguinspring, on Flickr

Cornerstone by penguinspring, on Flickr

Set by penguinspring, on Flickr

A Lane for 2 by penguinspring, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Just fits by penguinspring, on Flickr

Which Way by penguinspring, on Flickr

Paralax by penguinspring, on Flickr

Through the round window by penguinspring, on Flickr

Room with a Skew by penguinspring, on Flickr

I dont like.... by penguinspring, on Flickr

Charm by penguinspring, on Flickr

Looking up by penguinspring, on Flickr

Angles everywhere by penguinspring, on Flickr

Late night and empty by penguinspring, on Flickr

There will be 3 by penguinspring, on Flickr

Chiselled Tower by penguinspring, on Flickr

Casting by penguinspring, on Flickr

WIP by penguinspring, on Flickr

Tri by penguinspring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lujiazui Skyline and Greenpark (Shanghai) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Mini Shanghai by MelbourneID, on Flickr


This is Shanghai by meltedcheese, on Flickr


oriental pearl by [toffa], on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Memory of shipyard by golf9c9333, on Flickr

Let's go cycling～ by golf9c9333, on Flickr

Lu-Pu Bridge by golf9c9333, on Flickr

Xu-Hui Riverside Park 徐匯濱江公園 by golf9c9333, on Flickr

Pedestrian footbridge by golf9c9333, on Flickr

Red Town 紅坊 by golf9c9333, on Flickr

Time to go home～ by golf9c9333, on Flickr

The sun just set by golf9c9333, on Flickr

Smoggy Shanghai 霾 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by Mori


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by Mori


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by Mori


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by Mori


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by Mori


----------



## little universe

^^^^ Holy Moly! Excellent Job, onthebund!


----------



## christos-greece

View from the Jin Mao Tower by jamehand, on Flickr


DSC01229 by KyTt_c, on Flickr


The Bund by Dave Morrow's Custom Creations, on Flickr


Shanghai bridge by Marco La Rosa, on Flickr


Nanjing road by Marco La Rosa, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

little universe said:


> ^^^^ Holy Moly! Excellent Job, onthebund!


Thanks.


----------



## little universe

onthebund said:


> from www.gaoloumi.com
> 
> Photo by Mori


 ^^ Can't wait to see the newly topped out Kerry Centre in the middle of the first photo lights up next year! Nanjing Road West skyline looks more elegant than Pudong Lujiazui Skyline. 
Puxi needs more super towers, any 400+ proposer for the area that we can see from the second picture? :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Xujiahui Area*


Into the Blue (Mei Luo Cheng) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Xi Jia Hui (Shanghai) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Xu Jia Hui Grand Gateway (Shanghai) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


By HorstAnus









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6514523555/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By AFU's EyEs









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alfred-lin/6524774841/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Xujiahui Cathedral*

By woofmy









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woofmy/6528463817/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By HorstAnus









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6514531083/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6514549777/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6514536905/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai by Gustavo BONINO, on Flickr


DSC01235 by KyTt_c, on Flickr


DSC01215 by KyTt_c, on Flickr


DSC01223 by KyTt_c, on Flickr


Shanghai by Gustavo BONINO, on Flickr


Shanghai by Gustavo BONINO, on Flickr


Shanghai by Gustavo BONINO, on Flickr


Shanghai by Gustavo BONINO, on Flickr


----------



## onthebund

little universe said:


> ^^ Can't wait to see the newly topped out Kerry Centre in the middle of the first photo lights up next year! Nanjing Road West skyline looks more elegant than Pudong Lujiazui Skyline.
> Puxi needs more super towers, any 400+ proposer for the area that we can see from the second picture? :cheers:


Yeah. We are all expecting the grand opening of Kerry Centre. Well, perhaps Nanjing Road West skyline looks more elegant. I personally more appreciate the Lujiazui Skyline which looks very futuristic. I quite agree with you that Puxi needs more supertalls. As far as I know, there isn't any 400+ proposal for the area that we can see from the second picture. But there is a 300+ proposal for the Xintiandi Area. And Xujiahui Center will be built in the years to come, which is a new 300+ supertall.


----------



## Linguine

Love the gorgeous updates from Shanghai....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

jin mao tower and shanghai world financial center by [toffa], on Flickr


crystal towers by [toffa], on Flickr


shanghai skyscrapers by [toffa], on Flickr


pudong by night by [toffa], on Flickr


shanghai by night by [toffa], on Flickr


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Nice pics...kay:


----------



## little universe

By Steve Brookwell










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevebrookwell/6531730227/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevebrookwell/6529455647/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevebrookwell/6529454877/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevebrookwell/6514522461/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevebrookwell/6514576023/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

IMG_6501_HDR by ruetten, on Flickr

By Paddy''









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rpadmanabhan/6529894833/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By Gotz.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gotzongalarza/6528310063/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## rychlik

Impressive but this is the real most impressive skyline of the world.

[URL="[/URL]


[URL="[/URL]


----------



## oliver999

that's newyork skyline, really great.


----------



## chaiko

speechless
:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## SO143

christos-greece said:


> shanghai skyscrapers by [toffa], on Flickr
> 
> 
> pudong by night by [toffa], on Flickr
> 
> 
> shanghai by night by [toffa], on Flickr




breathtaking birds eye view :uh: :shocked: :cheers:


----------



## Lion007

When you see this photoes, you stay without words. 

BTW: I have never seen roundabout for walkers.


----------



## oliver999

CIMG0516 by skiligo, on Flickr
thanks for forumer kiligo,you take these nice pics








Flickr 上 kiligo 的 ECNU SHANGHAI








Flickr 上 kiligo 的 ECNU SHANGHAI physics building


----------



## oliver999

these photos took by myself


----------



## SO143

^ dude, do you live in shanghai? jaw dropping pics btw.


----------



## oliver999

SO143 said:


> ^ dude, do you live in shanghai? jaw dropping pics btw.


live 120KM north west of shanghai


----------



## Rekarte

Amazing Global City!:cheers:


----------



## little universe

By Peyto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peyto/6541030949/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peyto/6346939730/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peyto/6298000352/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peyto/6290637125/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peyto/6284935297/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By FLEMING2009









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sfleming/6553646325/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sfleming/6549147495/sizes/l/in/photostream/




Shanghai Skyline by Bright Segment, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

TVs by GavinZ, on Flickr


Yanggao Nan Lu by le niners, on Flickr


Bund by GavinZ, on Flickr


Skyline in Black by etrans, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

SDC18260 por Mr Thinktank, no Flickr


SDC18247 por Mr Thinktank, no Flickr



SDC18173 por Mr Thinktank, no Flickr


----------



## little universe

By 树皮 from www.gaoloumi.com

*Lujiazui, Pudong*


----------



## little universe

By 树皮 from www.gaoloumi.com

*West Nanjing Road Area, Puxi*








































*The Bund, Puxi*























*Xintiandi and Middle Huaihai Road*




































































*Hongqiao Area, Changning District (the area rarely had been shown in this forum), Puxi *


----------



## JoSin

You cant help but feel awed by the majesty, old world charm and modernity of the city, simply amazing. Its going to be the most important financial hub in Asia soon.


----------



## Cauê

FANTASTIC.


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by yngwiemanux, on Flickr


Apple store in the middle of christmas gardens by Chio Quiroz, on Flickr


shanghai ifc mall by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr


The Bund by f.latjuba, on Flickr


The Bund at night by f.latjuba, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By dbmboise









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lkn4aurum/6573178405/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lkn4aurum/6573177297/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lkn4aurum/6573176227/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lkn4aurum/6573175163/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by yngwiemanux, on Flickr


Untitled by yngwiemanux, on Flickr


nEO_IMG__DSC0731-1 by nica1219, on Flickr


nEO_IMG__DSC0733-1 by nica1219, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Old Colonial Shanghai*


Shanghai-Shanghai [EXPLORED] by Wilson's Vision, on Flickr


Back to the future (I) by Wilson's Vision, on Flickr


403_1040291 by bricoleurbanism, on Flickr


By maezoe









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6568061527/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6568367237/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6568060747/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6579045553/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6579044497/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6579047931/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6525510801/sizes/l/in/photostream/


The Bund by ★Yo photography, on Flickr


Bull in the Bund by ★Yo photography, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Old Colonial Shanghai*


The Bund by ★Yo photography, on Flickr


Luxury by ★Yo photography, on Flickr


Yuanmingyuan Road by ★Yo photography, on Flickr


6 Bund by ★Yo photography, on Flickr


Waldorf Astoria Shanghai on the Bund by ★Yo photography, on Flickr


The Bund by ★Yo photography, on Flickr


HSBC Building & Customs House by ★Yo photography, on Flickr


Fairmont Peace Hotel by ★Yo photography, on Flickr


Waldorf Astoria Shanghai on the Bund by ★Yo photography, on Flickr


Fairmont Peace Hotel by ★Yo photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2726 by nancysagar, on Flickr


IMG_2723 by nancysagar, on Flickr


IMG_2713 by nancysagar, on Flickr


IMG_2701 by nancysagar, on Flickr


----------



## zergcerebrates

The skyline would look even more awesome after the Shanghai Tower is done. :banana:


----------



## little universe

zergcerebrates said:


> The skyline would look even more awesome after the Shanghai Tower is done. :banana:


^^ Agreed...whilst i'm still expecting more supertalls been built in Puxi Old downtown.


----------



## little universe

By Mori from www.gaoloumi.com

*Pudong beyond Lujiazui*


----------



## little universe

By Mori from www.gaoloumi.com

*Pudong beyond Lujiazui*


----------



## little universe

By Mori from www.gaoloumi.com

*Pudong beyond Lujiazui*


----------



## little universe

By *Nordschleife* from www.gaoloumi.com


*View of Hongkou and Yangpu districts from Lujiazui*












*Lujiazui Financial Zone, Pudong*


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai - Lupu Bridge Sunset by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


Provia in the Rain by E_O_S, on Flickr


River city view by salvus, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By MORI From www.gaoloumi.com

*Pudong Lujiazui*


----------



## little universe

By MORI From www.gaoloumi.com

*Pudong Lujiazui*


----------



## little universe

By MORI From www.gaoloumi.com

*Pudong Lujiazui*


----------



## christos-greece

sunnyside by matteroffact, on Flickr


Shanghai Pudong - A Sunny Day by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Night lights of Pudong, Shanghai by miyataka_jp, on Flickr


Shanghai Night DSCF1440 by Phil @ Delfryn Design, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Pudong Lujiazui *

By *Mori* from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Pudong Lujiazui *

By *Mori* from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Pudong Lujiazui *

By *Mori* from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Puxi cross the river viewing from Pudong*

By *Mori* from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## the spliff fairy

^^^WWWOOOOOOWWW


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Night DSCF1423 by Phil @ Delfryn Design, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


Foggy night @ Shanghai by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr


Pudong Skyline at Sunrise, Shanghai, China, 上海早晨 by William Yu Photography, on Flickr


Un ciel de folie by le niners, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6717779999/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Crane and Shanghai Puxi by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Huangpu River Shanghai China.jpg by beardedwonder2009, on Flickr


Shanghai by Govart.nl, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonhsu/6726671283/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## crskyline

Hindustani said:


> Shanghai has probably the 3rd best skyline at best.
> 
> Dubai & Hong Kong beats Shanghai clearly and easily. Shanghai skyline is too spread out and too few in between.
> 
> NYC is by far the best skyline in the world. easily. the density, closeness, the variety of skyscrapers is incredible. Manhattan being an island also helps.
> 
> nonetheless, Shanghai is one of the greatest skyline megacities.


Well, in reality, if you count the total height of skyscrapers, Shanghai's skyline is the 5th in the world, behind Hong Kong, NYC, Dubai, and Tokyo. However, visually, Shanghai's skyline is much more impressive than it actually is. The reason for this is that the skyscrapers in Shanghai are constructed amid mid-rise apartments, so it creates a dense and tall visual effect. If you looks closely, you will recongnise that many of the buildings in Shanghai are 15-30 story mid-rise apartments, not skyscrapers. This is more or less a visual illusion.


----------



## christos-greece

)-( Pisces！  by Miss Jo|我是周小姐, on Flickr


West Nanjing Road, Shanghai by Phreddie, on Flickr


SAMSUNG, West Nanjing Road, Shanghai by Phreddie, on Flickr


By the People's Square, Shanghai City by Phreddie, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By koppikuoriainen









http://www.flickr.com/photos/koppikuoriainen/6748204403/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*The Girl from Japanese Thriller Film? :lol:*


22/366 by isisonne, on Flickr


*The Last Ride Home*


Shanghai Metro L-10 by 蒙爱的NatNat, on Flickr


*Inside a UFO? Shanghai South Railway Station*

By MyTravelBaby









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytravelbaby/6742962211/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Pearl tower by le niners, on Flickr


it starts and it ends in Shanghai by ~mimo~, on Flickr


IMG_5166 by Pablo Taking Pictures, on Flickr


IMG_5171 by Pablo Taking Pictures, on Flickr


IMG_5180 by Pablo Taking Pictures, on Flickr


IMG_5182 by Pablo Taking Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper03

Although the official language is Mandarin I guess in Shanghai, its native language is Shanghainese, right? 

What a great city it has become for the past few decades...the polar opposite of the path Montreal, Canada has walked since 1970s. 

(Let me tell you the short story, people of Montreal, (people of province of Quebec) refused to accept the national language with a local law in the 70s and then it got almost abandoned by the rest of Canada and became a giant ghetto with things mostly built before. 

I hope that Shanghai does not walk on the same path. I'm honestly telling you, because I saw a news article saying City of Shanghai tries to put some Shanghainese on subway announcements as the third(followed by Mandarin and English). I mean, don't sacrifice the glory, pride, and privilege of being the greatest in China and later even in the World, for a mere language obsession.


----------



## little universe

^^

Agreed!

I do appreciate that our native language the Wu Chinese (Shanghainese is a dialect of Wu Chinese) as being a beautiful language. But for the country's unity's sake, i agree that people from us Wu Region should speak Standard Mandarin in every occasions as we can. 

There is a tendency that big cities within Wu Region would eventually speak exclusively Mandarin only, like the Historical Capital Nanjing (the city initially spoke Wu Chinese, but was largely assimilated by the Northern Immigrants for the city served as China's Capital City for hundreds of years). The city dewellers in Nanjing speak Jianghuai Mandarin (a Southern Mandarin) these days. Similar situation that happened to the other ancient Capital City, Hangzhou. People dubbed the Hangzhou Dialect, "a Southern Mandarin with Wu Chinese Disguise". :lol:

Whether the destiny of Nanjing and Hangzhou would become the future vision of Shanghai or not, we will see...:cheers:


----------



## little universe

MADE IN CHINA (260) by jenoweffo, on Flickr


Shanghai Bund by Xiaohuz, on Flickr


DSC00844_DSC00846-3 images by prietke, on Flickr


DSC01065 by prietke, on Flickr


DSC00859 by prietke, on Flickr


DSC01074 by prietke, on Flickr


----------



## Changes In Longitude

Here's a recent pic of part of the Shanghai skyline from an apartment we rented. If you're wondering about the Rocky statue, we are bringing him on our year-long around-the-world journey.


----------



## travelworld123

skyscraper03 said:


> Although the official language is Mandarin I guess in Shanghai, its native language is Shanghainese, right?
> 
> What a great city it has become for the past few decades...the polar opposite of the path Montreal, Canada has walked since 1970s.
> 
> (Let me tell you the short story, people of Montreal, (people of province of Quebec) refused to accept the national language with a local law in the 70s and then it got almost abandoned by the rest of Canada and became a giant ghetto with things mostly built before.
> 
> I hope that Shanghai does not walk on the same path. I'm honestly telling you, because I saw a news article saying City of Shanghai tries to put some Shanghainese on subway announcements as the third(followed by Mandarin and English). I mean, don't sacrifice the glory, pride, and privilege of being the greatest in China and later even in the World, for a mere language obsession.


I agree that everyone in China should learn and at least have conversational/basic levels of Mandarin to be able to communicate with their fellow country people. However abandonining or even slowly unknowingly using less of their native language (Shanghainese/Wu in this case) I believe is really really bad. Once it's gone, it's gone. That is one of Shanghai's unique cultures gone.

What's wrong with adding a third language to the train? It's makes it fun and unique. In Hong Kong, there is Cantonese, Mandarin and English and it's fine. It sort of subconsciously adds a uniqueness to Hong Kong. Imagine if Shanghai replaced the Cantonese with Shanghainese, and Chengdu and Chongqing had Sichuanese etc... That would be great in my opinion.

The fact is that Mandarin is slowly and forcefully (yes) being pushed onto places where they have a majority of local dialects and again, yes they need to learn Mandarin, but it is wrong to eradicate the local dialect.


----------



## skyscraper03

travelworld123 said:


> I agree that everyone in China should learn and at least have conversational/basic levels of Mandarin to be able to communicate with their fellow country people. However abandonining or even slowly unknowingly using less of their native language (Shanghainese/Wu in this case) I believe is really really bad. Once it's gone, it's gone. That is one of Shanghai's unique cultures gone.
> 
> What's wrong with adding a third language to the train? It's makes it fun and unique. In Hong Kong, there is Cantonese, Mandarin and English and it's fine. It sort of subconsciously adds a uniqueness to Hong Kong. Imagine if Shanghai replaced the Cantonese with Shanghainese, and Chengdu and Chongqing had Sichuanese etc... That would be great in my opinion.
> 
> The fact is that Mandarin is slowly and forcefully (yes) being pushed onto places where they have a majority of local dialects and again, yes they need to learn Mandarin, but it is wrong to eradicate the local dialect.


I'll tell you more..The issue in Canada was much more extreme than merely adding a language to a subway train announcement.
Montreal (Province of Quebec) almost rejected English(one of the official languages) and made it French (the local language) ONLY region by law. People can't even write things freely on their signs in Montreal except for French, and most of the residents and immigrants are forced to go to French schools with English public primary& secondary educations RESTRICTED. 

Adding the local language as a second or third language to subway trains is an absolutely wonderful idea. (I actually saw Korean high-speed trains using 4 languages (Korean, English, Japanese, & Mandarin) for every announcement and to me the experience was very positive!)

But just see Montreal now (the big ghetto that nobody cares, which was once the heart of the country!) for what would happen if Shanghai bans/discourages Mandarin and forces everyone to write and learn Wu Chinese only/primarily before the communication language of the country.. Shanghai will be either annihilated by CCP or mercilessly replaced with another candidate city in another province in no time and will walk on the same path of Montreal. At the end, it was a total lose-lose situation for both Montreal(local) and the rest of Canada(country). So you could study it if you're interested in and want to learn from it.


----------



## travelworld123

skyscraper03 said:


> I see, the problem in Canada was that
> Montreal (Province of Quebec) almost rejected English(one of the official languages) and made it French (the local language) ONLY place by law. People can't even write things freely on their signs in Montreal except for French, and most of the residents and immigrants are forced to go to French schools with English public primary& secondary educations RESTRICTED.
> 
> Adding the local language as a second or third language to subway trains is an absolutely wonderful idea. (I actually saw Korean high-speed trains using 4 languages (Korean, English, Japanese, & Mandarin) for every announcement and to me the experience was very positive!)
> 
> But just see Montreal now (the big ghetto that nobody cares, which once was the heart of the country!) for what would happen if Shanghai bans/discourages Mandarin and force everyone to write and learn Wu Chinese only/primarily before the communication language of the country.. Shanghai will be either annihilated by CPP or mercilessly replaced with another candidate city in another province in no time and will walk on the same path of Montreal. At the end, it was a total lose-lose situation for both Montreal(local) and the rest of Canada(country). So you could study it if you're interested in and want to learn from it.



That's very interesting about Montreal, I've never heard of this phenomenon except that they speak French there lol. I might look into it.

I don't think Shanghai is trying to force everyone to write and learn Wu only. I think the concern is more preventing Wu from disappearing haha. I'm not fully into the whole story of this but as long as Wu is there and used alongside Mandarin is fine. Just needs a balance I guess. 

Over in Guangdong province, there has been many stories/cases/articles/events on the slowly 'disappearing' Cantonese. There saying that in schools, students are getting punished for using Cantonese even on the playground etc... Also articles saying how the younger generations can't even speak Cantonese properly due to the widespread use of Mandarin now. A quick google search on these things should come up with a lot. 

So I just hope that Mandarin is the nationally used language (of course) but the local main dialects are still in use at home, preserved, etc...


----------



## little universe

*Graffitis in Shanghai*


graffiti | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | dezio | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shier | shanghai . moganshan road by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | read . oops . bmc | shanghai . moganshan road by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | eks | shanghai . moganshan road by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai . moganshan road by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | dezio | shanghai . moganshan road by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | ??? | shanghai . moganshan road by kersavond, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Graffitis in Shanghai*


graffiti | shanghai . graffiti park by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | ethan | shanghai . graffiti park by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai . graffiti park by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai . graffiti park by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai . graffiti park by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | panda | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | panda | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


----------



## Kenwen

travelworld123 said:


> That's very interesting about Montreal, I've never heard of this phenomenon except that they speak French there lol. I might look into it.
> 
> I don't think Shanghai is trying to force everyone to write and learn Wu only. I think the concern is more preventing Wu from disappearing haha. I'm not fully into the whole story of this but as long as Wu is there and used alongside Mandarin is fine. Just needs a balance I guess.
> 
> Over in Guangdong province, there has been many stories/cases/articles/events on the slowly 'disappearing' Cantonese. There saying that in schools, students are getting punished for using Cantonese even on the playground etc... Also articles saying how the younger generations can't even speak Cantonese properly due to the widespread use of Mandarin now. A quick google search on these things should come up with a lot.
> 
> So I just hope that Mandarin is the nationally used language (of course) but the local main dialects are still in use at home, preserved, etc...


Yea, the situation of cantonese is much worst than other language. I notice many of my young cousins can't translate what they learn in school to cantonese, cantonese and mandarin has no conflict in co existing, cuz we can just read cantonese perfectly out of the mandarin article. The true cantonese should be in Guangdong but not Hongkong, now Hongkong people are teasing Guangdong people of not be able to speak accurate cantonese, that's something that really piss me off. We created cantonese, we standardize cantonese.
Imagine you as an mother tongue english speaking go to UK, but they speak French to you at the immigration check, cuz they think the place where you came from shouldn't be able to speak english. That's the situation cantonese going to HK, they know you are from canton, and you are cantonese, but they speak mandarin to you, I feel humiliating by that.


----------



## christos-greece

Colors of the Fog by DPGold Photos, on Flickr


Oriental Pearl Tower Reflection (1) by cuh888, on Flickr


夜上海 by li.zhao.86, on Flickr


Enter The Dragon by Peter In Shanghai, on Flickr


677 streets closed full moon in smog ps copy by roseyposey2009, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori

Love those graffiti photos. Where are the located? Judging by description of some pics it's Moganshan Road. Are they all from there or are some greffitis in other locations?


----------



## skyscraper03

Kenwen said:


> Yea, the situation of cantonese is much worst than other language. I notice many of my young cousins can't translate what they learn in school to cantonese, cantonese and mandarin has no conflict in co existing, cuz we can just read cantonese perfectly out of the mandarin article. The true cantonese should be in Guangdong but not Hongkong, now Hongkong people are teasing Guangdong people of not be able to speak accurate cantonese, that's something that really piss me off. We created cantonese, we standardize cantonese.
> Imagine you as an mother tongue english speaking go to UK, but they speak French to you at the immigration check, cuz they think the place where you came from shouldn't be able to speak english. That's the situation cantonese going to HK, they know you are from canton, and you are cantonese, but they speak mandarin to you, I feel humiliating by that.


I think they're just practising the national language that "all of China" is using. Nothing to be humiliated.
I strongly believe provinces/ regions of China should cherish the native character including food, architecture, dress, language, and so on, but people should never be humiliated by listening or speaking the national "communication" language actively. Especially for language, since it serves as an essential tool of "talking/communicating/understanding" whether it's about differences or similarities, having a single common national "communication" language, that is respected and shared, is one of the most fundamental & first things to consider as a nation.


----------



## little universe

Pansori said:


> Love those graffiti photos. Where are the located? Judging by description of some pics it's Moganshan Road. Are they all from there or are some greffitis in other locations?


^^ 

From what i can see photo by photo, i'd say they are everywhere. For example: Laoximen(Huangpu/Nanshi District), Zhujiawan(Putuo District), Pengpu Road(Zhabei District) and as you've noticed some at Moganshan Road(Putuo District)...you can even find ones in Pudong. :cheers:


----------



## little universe

By Felstone









http://www.flickr.com/photos/felstone/6758635337/sizes/l/in/photostream/


The last shot of 2011 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


Wu-Kang Road, the essence of French Concession 武康路, 上海法租界的精華 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


MADE IN CHINA (247) by jenoweffo, on Flickr


Sunset 好小個鹹鴨蛋 by golf9c9333, on Flickr

By Jingtian Lv 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6559151275/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai - Pudong by PorcelaniteDos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

it starts and it ends in Shanghai by ~mimo~, on Flickr


Shanghai Night Market by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Enter The Dragon by Peter In Shanghai, on Flickr


cleaning up after the celebrations by ~mimo~, on Flickr


Shanghai Night Market by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


----------



## NCT

skyscraper03 said:


> I think they're just practising the national language that "all of China" is using. Nothing to be humiliated.
> I strongly believe provinces/ regions of China should cherish the native character including food, architecture, dress, language, and so on, but people should never be humiliated by listening or speaking the national "communication" language actively. Especially for language, since it serves as an essential tool of "talking/communicating/understanding" whether it's about differences or similarities, having a single common national "communication" language, that is respected and shared, is one of the most fundamental & first things to consider as a nation.


I agree with what you said, but at the moment local dialects are being actively restricted, for example children are told off for using dialects in the playground, which is just barmy. The Shanghai dialect young people speak these days is a shadow of its former self.


----------



## travelworld123

NCT said:


> I agree with what you said, but at the moment local dialects are being actively restricted, for example children are told off for using dialects in the playground, which is just barmy. The Shanghai dialect young people speak these days is a shadow of its former self.


Same. Theres nothing wrong with using Mandarin, it's great that a whole nation of over a billion people can unify with this beautiful, old, unique language. However, restricting, punishing and limiting the use of the local dialect is wrong. I guess if a dialect naturally died out then it would be a different story, but a forceful, unatural, government restriction is not right.

I guess people who only know one specific language or dialect can't really see how bad it really is when a language is slowly disappearing.
Imagine if the entire HK in the future spoke Mandarin only. It wouldn't be HK at all.


----------



## little universe

travelworld123 said:


> Imagine if the entire HK in the future spoke Mandarin only. It wouldn't be HK at all.


^^
Nanjing No Longer Speaks Wu Chinese (the city speaks Nanjing Dialect/Jianghuai Mandarin these days), but Nanjing is still Nanjing as unique as it is. 

The Northern Chinese Culture assimilating the South is a big Trend through all Chinese History if you have some basic knowledge of Chinese History.
2000 years ago, i don't even think HK had been included into the newly founded Chinese Empire centered along Yellow River Basin in North China Plain.
Only some Vietnamese and some other SE Asian Tribes lived there back then. :lol:

People from us Wu Region, we are not as resistant as Cantonese towards Northern Assimilation because of several Historical Occasions, notably the East Jin Dynasty (Wu Hu uprising/五胡乱华/晋室南迁) and Southern Song Dynasty (Jingkang Incident/靖康之难/宋室南迁), at that time the ethnic Han Chinese Regime moved their Capital from North to Nanjing and Hangzhou Seperately as results of the Northern Nomads Intrusion. That followed Millions of Northern Immigrants flooded into Wu Region mixed with local Wu Speaking Population, graduately changed the local's culture and even the physical features/looks. Ironically, the Wu Region originally was distant from the mainstream Han Culture Sphere, from 500 CE onwards had became the Han Chinese Cultural and Economical Heartland and hence Gave birth to China's biggest City Shanghai from Early Last Century. :lol:


*Shanghai Confucian Temple*


Shanghai Confucian Temple by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Shanghai Confucian Temple by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Shanghai Confucian Temple by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Shanghai Confucian Temple by Marshall Segal, on Flickr



*Chinese New Year's Eve Fireworks in Changning District, Shanghai*


shanghai-chinese-new-year-2012-fireworks-panorama-01 by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr


----------



## travelworld123

little universe said:


> ^^
> Nanjing No Longer Speaks Wu Chinese (the city speaks Jianghuai Mandarin these days), but Nanjing is still Nanjing as unique as it is.
> The Nothern Chinese Culture assimilating the South is a big Trend through all Chinese History. If you have some basic knowledge of Chinese History.
> 2000 years ago, i don't even think HK had been included into the newly founded Chinese Empire centered along Yellow River Basin in North China Plain.
> Only some vietnamese and some other SE Asian Tribes lived there. :lol:


Yeah, I've heard of that. What about Shanghai? What's the main language there Wu or Shanghai accented Mandarin or..?

I'm aware of the southern assimilation and how the whole south area wasn't even part of the Chinese empire however when it was assimilated into the Chinese empire until recent history, the areas all had unique dialects. It's only recent history that the restriction of local dialects are apparent.


----------



## christos-greece

The buildings are lost in the limitless rise. ~ Neil Peart by Sancho Papa, on Flickr


Shanghai Night DSCF1486 by Phil @ Delfryn Design, on Flickr


Provia in the Rain by E_O_S, on Flickr


2011, somewhere by Michaelknight00, on Flickr


Le bus bleu by Michaelknight00, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Old Colonial Shanghai*

By maezoe









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6200076257/sizes/l/in/set-72157627390118233/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6619213759/sizes/l/in/set-72157627390118233/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6627678961/sizes/l/in/set-72157627390118233/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6769740835/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6769742159/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6769739829/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6764998425/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6764995633/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6764997175/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6769740387/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6764997957/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6633689469/sizes/l/in/set-72157627390118233/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6611746575/sizes/l/in/set-72157627390118233/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6633688011/sizes/l/in/set-72157627390118233/


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6769742505/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6769741287/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6200077163/sizes/l/in/set-72157627390118233/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6611744493/sizes/l/in/set-72157627390118233/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6594087397/sizes/l/in/set-72157627390118233/


IMG_1839.JPG 1 by Tinsing, on Flickr


_MG_2623 by Tinsing, on Flickr


Lujiazui, 陆家嘴 / Shanghai / PR China by André Vogelaere - 李安杰, on Flickr


Lujiazui, 陆家嘴 / Shanghai / PR China by André Vogelaere - 李安杰, on Flickr


Lujiazui, 陆家嘴 / Shanghai / PR China by André Vogelaere - 李安杰, on Flickr


----------



## skyridgeline

travelworld123 said:


> Same. Theres nothing wrong with using Mandarin, it's great that a whole nation of over a billion people can unify with this beautiful, old, unique language. However, restricting, punishing and limiting the use of the local dialect is wrong. I guess if a dialect naturally died out then it would be a different story, but a forceful, unatural, government restriction is not right.
> 
> I guess people who only know one specific language or dialect can't really see how bad it really is when a language is slowly disappearing.
> *Imagine if the entire HK in the future spoke Mandarin only*. It wouldn't be HK at all.


I can`t. Because it`s not going to happen. But other dialects maybe of concern like Teochew.

_Teochew preserves many Ancient Chinese archaic pronunciations and vocabulary that have been lost in some of the other modern dialects of Chinese. As such, many linguists[who?] consider Teochew one of the most conservative Chinese dialects._
-http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teochew_dialect







`
Naturally speaking ...:lol: ( note that "ang mor" = "red head" = "westerners" , whether they have "red" hairs or not)


----------



## little universe

skyridgeline said:


> Naturally speaking ...:lol: ( note that "ang mor" = "red head" = "westerners" , whether they have "red" hairs or not)


^^
:rofl: :rofl:

That Ads is hilarious! Thanks for sharing! Was that shot in Hong Kong? The City scene looks like in Hong Kong.


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Pudong Island by Dan Tobias Watanabe, on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by Dave Morrow's Custom Creations, on Flickr


Financial & Jin Mao Tower by soeperbaby, on Flickr


Apple Store Pudong by soeperbaby, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By peyto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peyto/6764727369/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peyto/6774505809/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peyto/6774505441/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peyto/6775744241/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peyto/6774505577/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

China, Shanghai, Image 023 by Oleksandr Nechyporenko aka AlexNc, on Flickr


China, Shanghai, Image 020 by Oleksandr Nechyporenko aka AlexNc, on Flickr


China, Shanghai, Image 018 by Oleksandr Nechyporenko aka AlexNc, on Flickr


China, Shanghai, Image 012 by Oleksandr Nechyporenko aka AlexNc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Shanghai by Pichead, on Flickr


Modern Shanghai at night by Think Quick, on Flickr


Night lights - Shanghai by aaronfarmer, on Flickr


Aerial View of the Bund at Night by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Oriental Pearl Tower at Night by Neil Noland, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

magnificent photos of Shanghai, rich blend of east and west....:cheers2:


----------



## little universe

*Two Ancient Water Towns in Suburban Shanghai:*



*Zhujiajiao(Qingpu District)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/babykailan/4493027077/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/theemptyhut/4460699453/sizes/l/in/photostream/


朱家角2 by RingoChan, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenya1102/4659298879/sizes/l/in/photostream/


朱家角古鎮 by 阿山 (San), on Flickr




*Qibao(Minhang District)*


at Qibao by bbb&b__ok, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghaimike/2997652401/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suvcougar/6792549789/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suvcougar/6792549243/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## RokasLT

l hope it will be saved  ^^


----------



## little universe

RokasLT said:


> l hope it will be saved  ^^


They are protected under restrict heritage laws.

There are actually 6 other bigger and more well-preserved ancient water towns in neighbouring Jiangsu and Zhejiang Provinces binding together within the *UNESCO World Heritage Convention Tentative List*.

They are:

1. *Zhouzhuang/周庄* (Jiangsu Province)

2. *Tongli /同里* (Jiangsu Province)

3. *Luzhi/甪直* (Jiangsu Province)

4. *Wuzhen/乌镇* (Zhejiang Province)

5. *Nanxun/南浔* (Zhejiang Province)

6. *Xitang/西塘* (Zhejiang Province)

For more information click on *UNESCO World Heritage Website (The Ancient Waterfront Towns in the South of Yangtze River)*

*** It takes less than an hour driving from Shanghai to those above 6 Ancient Towns. 

I'll post some photos from them later...


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4541.jpg by Sujuhyte, on Flickr


Skyline Shanghai de noche by dadotres, on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by Rafael Odreman, on Flickr


DSC00890 by prietke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by Christoph Michael, on Flickr


Skyline Shanghai de noche by dadotres, on Flickr


Century Avenue by FreddieZ, on Flickr


Blowing smoke by FreddieZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Two Towers by D.A.N.W., on Flickr


Playing with Fire (Shanghai, Chinese New Year 2012) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


CIMG2578 by japaneserobert, on Flickr


Seeing Red by ToMuHu.com / Alphafish, on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by Dave Morrow's Custom Creations, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

City view by ilia.tsmykal, on Flickr

By Simon -n- Kathy

*Chinese New Year Lanterns*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonovich/6785902773/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonovich/6785903997/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Chinese New Year Lion Dance*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonovich/6774407981/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Chinese New Year Fireworks on streets*


CNY triptych (2) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


CNY triptych (1) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


By Cougar-Studio

*Laneways in Tianzifang, Luwan District*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suvcougar/6796241025/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suvcougar/6796236289/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suvcougar/6796242995/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suvcougar/6796229453/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/suvcougar/6796243601/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

By *讲义* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Majestic skyline from the Bund by Simofloyd, on Flickr


The Oriental Pearl Tower dal Jin Mo Tower by Tony Camper, on Flickr


SHANGHAI - Panoramica dal Jin Mao Tower by Tony Camper, on Flickr


flickr 327 - 2011-11-02 at 20-15-06 by stephaniehunter1, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*The Art Deco Eddington House at Changde Rd, Jing'an District*

This Building is the Fomer Residency of the Famous 1940s' Shanghainese Writer *Eileen Chang (张爱玲)*. It attracts tens of thousands of Eileen Chang Fans every year. *Eileen Chang(张爱玲)* is best known to the Non-Chinese speaking World for the 2007 Venice Film Festival Golden Lion Award movie, *Lust, Caution (Directed by Ang Lee) *, based on her novel with the same title.

The Eddington House - Changde Rd - Shanghai, China - 上海 中国 by meckleychina, on Flickr



*A Red Phone Booth at the edge of the People's Square*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/huanliu/6829910215/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*People's Square Area*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/suvcougar/6822915271/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*The Bund and Lujiazui Across the Huangpu River*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/suvcougar/6814837071/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*View of Pudong*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sniperjojo2010/6626858739/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*View of Puxi*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chau33/6812310575/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonovich/6816177699/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*The Big Pink Ball, Oriental Pearl Tower*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonovich/6816179629/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Tianzifang*


Tianzifang by i_plus, on Flickr


Tianzifang by i_plus, on Flickr


*The Bund*


The Bund by i_plus, on Flickr


The Bund by i_plus, on Flickr


Shanghai by i_plus, on Flickr


The Bund Panorama by i_plus, on Flickr


Shanghai by i_plus, on Flickr


Thd Bund by i_plus, on Flickr


The Bund by i_plus, on Flickr


*View of both Banks of Huangpu River*


Shanghai by i_plus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pearl of the Orient by achtgrau, on Flickr


Shanghai - The Seagull on the Bund by Tony Camper, on Flickr


Shanghai by arndalarm, on Flickr


Shanghai (Explored) by b80399, on Flickr


----------



## 7freedom7

*Lujiazui*


----------



## little universe

*Studio FH in Shanghai*


Map to SFH Showroom by Studio FH, on Flickr


Change of Location for Warehouse Sale by Studio FH, on Flickr


_MG_3180s_resize by Studio FH, on Flickr


_MG_2798s_resize by Studio FH, on Flickr


_MG_2811s_resize by Studio FH, on Flickr


_MG_2785ces_resize by Studio FH, on Flickr


Studio Box view1 by Studio FH, on Flickr


Studio Box View2 by Studio FH, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Moller Villa, Shanghai by the_voidoid138, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Mansion, Shanghai by the_voidoid138, on Flickr


The Bund at Dawn, Shanghai by YG Low, on Flickr


Shanghai View from SWFC by [email protected], on Flickr

By jayxshaw









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayxsodo/6895105137/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai night skyline by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By peyto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peyto/6851697887/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peyto/6834387981/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peyto/6805988727/sizes/l/in/photostream/


By blackstation









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/6878902367/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai - Architectural Eye Candy by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BACK IN CHINA - SHANGHAI VIEW - JIN MAO TOWER by livinginchina4now, on Flickr


Shanghai View from SWFC by [email protected], on Flickr


Boat by JLim02, on Flickr


Shanghai skyline from Oriental Pearl Tower by Aaron_R, on Flickr


Shanghai Pudong Skyline @ Night by NnYSeb, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Building growing with feathers...will it fly away one day? :lol:*


shanghai_art02_sml by tonytab, on Flickr

*Hamburger University Shanghai*

Hamburger University Shanghai by aboutmcdonalds, on Flickr

*Jinmao Tower*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6773555178/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Jing'an District*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudolf_speth/6923718871/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Very Nice Day in Shanghai by Phreddie, on Flickr


*Pudong and Yangpu viewing from the Jinmao Tower*

SHANGHAI - Panoramica da Jinmao Tower by Tony Camper, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Red Town Art Zone, Changning District*

By daviddu*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6774413086/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6920527157/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6774416358/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6920519337/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6920521115/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6920522129/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6920523227/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6774408872/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6774414864/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6920529075/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*M50 Art Zone, Zhabei District*

By daviddu*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6909723395/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6909737401/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6909711977/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6909714099/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6909716863/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6909732133/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6909739333/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6909741979/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/6909743677/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Touching the Sky by Lie Carlos Lessy, on Flickr


Twilight River View by suavehouse113, on Flickr


Shanghai by alternakive, on Flickr


Postage Musuem, Shanghai by YG Low, on Flickr


Shanghai, China- PuDong at Night - Oriental Pearl Tower - Street Level by meanderingmouse, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

^^
:drool:

I love this night shot!


----------



## little universe

*Spiral Gallery in Jiading District by local architects Atelier Deshaus*

From Archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

*SPSI (Shanghai Oil Painting & Sculpture Institute) Art Museum by local architect Wang Yan, Changning District*

From Archidaily.com


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pajaslav/6926402203/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6928112213/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6781985584/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6781987208/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai China "The Bund" night "blue hour" "Lens Nikon 10.5mm f/2.8G ED AF DX Fisheye Nikkor" by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr


----------



## lebleuet

I would not like to live in this city. hno:


----------



## khoojyh

I will live in Shanghai if I could buy a house in Lujiazui.


----------



## hkskyline

By *kevincheng * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## Wunderknabe

One of the greatest pages of this thread so far.

Some fatastic shots that found the way to my collection


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai at Night by lovesticks.sweatdrips, on Flickr


Goin' around the bend by lovesticks.sweatdrips, on Flickr


Shanghai at Night 2 by lovesticks.sweatdrips, on Flickr


Nighttime On The Bund by suavehouse113, on Flickr


Shanghai's World Financial Center - Global Magnet by meanderingmouse, on Flickr


----------



## zergcerebrates

lebleuet said:


> I would not like to live in this city. hno:


Because?


----------



## little universe

*The Emerging Modern Chinese Paintings at Shanghai Art Museum*


February 2012，Shanghai Art Museum 上海美術館 014 by yangw, on Flickr


February 2012，Shanghai Art Museum 上海美術館 010 by yangw, on Flickr


February 2012，Shanghai Art Museum 上海美術館 009 by yangw, on Flickr


February 2012，Shanghai Art Museum，Yi Liu Painting Exhibition 上海美術館劉溢作品展　023 by yangw, on Flickr


February 2012，Shanghai Art Museum，Yi Liu Painting Exhibition 上海美術館劉溢作品展　043 by yangw, on Flickr


February 2012，Shanghai Art Museum，Yi Liu Painting Exhibition 上海美術館劉溢作品展　033 by yangw, on Flickr


February 2012，Shanghai Art Museum，Yi Liu Painting Exhibition 上海美術館劉溢作品展　042 by yangw, on Flickr


February 2012，Shanghai Art Museum，Yi Liu Painting Exhibition 上海美術館劉溢作品展　025 by yangw, on Flickr


February 2012，Shanghai Art Museum，Yi Liu Painting Exhibition 上海美術館劉溢作品展　018 by yangw, on Flickr



February 2012，Shanghai Art Museum，Yi Liu Painting Exhibition 上海美術館劉溢作品展　038 by yangw, on Flickr


February 2012，Shanghai Art Museum，Yi Liu Painting Exhibition 上海美術館劉溢作品展　032 by yangw, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai is a forest*



Shanghai - Panorama with Bund and Pudong Skyline (2012) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


在夜幕下的外白渡桥上 by hellomiaoao, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6938643973/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai Bowuguan by denishmel, on Flickr


View from JW Marriott by Brick and Mortar, on Flickr


Looking pudong skyline by le niners, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai - Jing An by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Whampoa River, The Bund by petzzz21, on Flickr


Shanghai de nuit by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


Huangpu river - Bund by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


Shanghai Cityscape from Oriental Pearl TV Tower by TVidhya, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

2012.03.14 (84/365) by Miss calendargirl, on Flickr


Shanghai by night by Jurek.P - very busy, on Flickr


Untitled by b56n22, on Flickr


Directions in LuJiaZui by b56n22, on Flickr


无题 by 敗給考試, on Flickr


P1090514f by barrie m, on Flickr


*Red Panda(not the Black and White and Chubby Giant Panda :lol, an aminal native to SW China in Shanghai Zoo.*

SHZOO_23 by panterry, on Flickr

SHZOO_22 by panterry, on Flickr


*Tired Panda taking a Nap in Shanghai Zoo*

Time to sleep... by jijis, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*L'Avenue Shanghai (Louis Vuitton Group's Tower in Shanghai) is about to be finished.*











Ladder to the Top by PhotonMix, on Flickr

*Sesame Street in Shanghai???*


DSC00028-small by winnerlei, on Flickr


DSC00026-small by winnerlei, on Flickr


Move (Shanghai) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Shanghai - Pudong Night Cityscape with Boat Dock by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Transit (Shanghai) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## 7freedom7

38759453


----------



## Northridge

^^ The guy can't even the gesture system..


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai International Cruise Terminal, Hongkou District.*

From www.archdaily.com


----------



## christos-greece

shanghai towers by staffh, on Flickr


Jin Mao Tower by b56n22, on Flickr


Pudong Skyline pt.3 by ryan.lam888, on Flickr


IMG_6183 by Boy de Haas, on Flickr


无题 by 敗給考試, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

christos-greece said:


> Centre commercial de Yu Garden by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


how can they allow this screen??

:bash::bash:

great building!


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/codexhh/6852587374/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/codexhh/6852573700/sizes/l/in/photostream/


1st day of spring ! by daniel flickrski, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickliston/6853128042/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

Platinum office building by JackyCheung, on Flickr


Platinum office building by JackyCheung, on Flickr


Langham hotel in Xintiandi by JackyCheung, on Flickr


Langham hotel in Xintiandi by JackyCheung, on Flickr


Langham hotel in Xintiandi by JackyCheung, on Flickr


Langham hotel in Xintiandi by JackyCheung, on Flickr


Langham hotel in Xintiandi by JackyCheung, on Flickr


Langham hotel in Xintiandi by JackyCheung, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Apple Pudong Store, Pudong New Area*

Shanghai Apple Store by YukunChen, on Flickr

Shanghai Apple Store by YukunChen, on Flickr



*Apple Huaihai Road Store, Luwan District*

Shanghai Apple store by SpecialKRB, on Flickr



*Apple East Nanjing Road Store, Huangpu District*

Apple Store, East Nanjing Road. by Shorgar, on Flickr




Jin Mao Tower by YukunChen, on Flickr


Shanghai by YukunChen, on Flickr


Shanghai by YukunChen, on Flickr


Shanghai by YukunChen, on Flickr


Shanghai by YukunChen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Most amazing view from dinner last night in Shanghai. by joeywan, on Flickr


Night View of Shanghai by Shanghainese Dumpling, on Flickr


IMG_6193 by Boy de Haas, on Flickr


Getting high in Shanghai by odin's_raven (back from China), on Flickr


13" of Shanghai by [Alexandre], on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Oriental Pearl Tower and Apple in Pudong by SpecialKRB, on Flickr


Pudong interior skyline by SpecialKRB, on Flickr


Nanpu Bridge and Skyline by hugociss, on Flickr


P_DSC9974-1601 by kenyiap, on Flickr


Shanghai Panorama 1-1200 by kenyiap, on Flickr


Shanghai Tennis Stadium by shushin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai's Pudong skyline by SpecialKRB, on Flickr


Pudong interior skyline by SpecialKRB, on Flickr


Shanghai's Bund skyline by SpecialKRB, on Flickr


Night of Shanghai by fx_19862000, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

christos-greece said:


> Getting high in Shanghai by odin's_raven (back from China), on Flickr


^^ Nice Shot!


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Traffic by hopscotch_mom, on Flickr


Urban Shanghai by hopscotch_mom, on Flickr


_MG_9073 - Version 2 by hhbh98, on Flickr


_MG_9101 - Version 2 by hhbh98, on Flickr


_MG_9051 by hhbh98, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nightswimmer/6867984992/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Pudong at dawn by odin's_raven (back from China), on Flickr


P2_DSC9981-1600 by kenyiap, on Flickr


Shanghai Panorama 2-1600-2 by kenyiap, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eshonline/6867478366/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freespiritjulie/6867242210/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Old Town*


Old Town by hhbh98, on Flickr


Old Town with Pudong in the background by hhbh98, on Flickr


Old Town by hhbh98, on Flickr


Old Town at night by hhbh98, on Flickr



*Xintiandi Area in Former French Concession*


Hotel facade at the French Concession by hhbh98, on Flickr


_MG_8939 by hhbh98, on Flickr


_MG_8935 by hhbh98, on Flickr


_MG_8977 by hhbh98, on Flickr


In line to Go! Ape...for the new arrivals by hhbh98, on Flickr


a street in the French Concession area by hhbh98, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Art Deco Hengshan Cinema*

raise the red cinema star #shanghai #artdeco #cinema #architecture by xeth_poet_society, on Flickr


*General Bai Chongxi/白崇禧's Former Mansion (Chinese: 白公馆) in Shanghai *

presidential by xeth_poet_society, on Flickr


*Shanghai 1933 Art Zone*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6281678299/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Moller Villar*

SX05 by barrytse2010, on Flickr

SX02 by barrytse2010, on Flickr

*Waibaidu Bridge on Suzhou River*

Bund04 by barrytse2010, on Flickr

Bund05 by barrytse2010, on Flickr

*Palace Hotel at the Bund*

Bund09 by barrytse2010, on Flickr

*The Oriental Pearl Tower*

Pudong07 by barrytse2010, on Flickr


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai traffic by Jurek.P, on Flickr


Nanpu Bridge and Skyline by hugociss, on Flickr


Whampoa River, The Bund by petzzz21, on Flickr


Nanjing Road by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


----------



## big-dog

3.20 by mori, gaoloumi.com


----------



## big-dog

by mori, gaoloumi.com


----------



## xJamaax

Huge indeed!


----------



## zergcerebrates

^ What development is this?


----------



## little universe

^^

That's *Kerry Centre Phase 2/ 嘉里中心二期* invested by Malaysian Chinese Tycoon Kuok Hock Nien/郭鹤年. The Shorter Tower will be used as the Puxi affiliate of his *Hotel Chains Shangri-La/香格里拉酒店* and the taller one will be an office tower. :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*The Ancient Waterfront Town Zhujiajiao/朱家角 in Suburban Shanghai.*


*A Chinese Breed Dog Chow Chow/松狮犬 in Zhujiajiao.*

20120324-030 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20120324-036 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20120324-028 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20120325-004 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20120325-001 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20120325-005 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20120325-003 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20120325-011 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20120324-045 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20120324-002 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20120324-012 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20120324-007 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Another Ancient Waterfront Town Zhouzhuang/周庄 in neighbouring Kunshan City, one of Shanghai's Satellite Cities in Yangtze River Delta.*


Zhou Zhuang the Venice of the East by hhbh98, on Flickr


Zhou Zhuang the Venice of the East by hhbh98, on Flickr


Zhou Zhuang the Venice of the East by hhbh98, on Flickr


Zhou Zhuang the Venice of the East by hhbh98, on Flickr


Zhou Zhuang the Venice of the East by hhbh98, on Flickr


Zhou Zhuang the Venice of the East by hhbh98, on Flickr


Zhou Zhuang the Venice of the East by hhbh98, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Long Kiss by newnastyboy, on Flickr


IMG_0776 by az.studio, on Flickr


IMG_0874 by az.studio, on Flickr


Single & Couple Shanghaï - Août 2010-038 by Charly HO2, on Flickr


DD0_3887 by TroutBum51, on Flickr



Liuli China Museum by tina.sawaya, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7013142091/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonovich/7023705231/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai Skyline II by TroutBum51, on Flickr


P2_DSC0148-1000 by kenyiap, on Flickr


P2_DSC062-1600 by kenyiap, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-reyn/7028770099/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-reyn/7028770061/


----------



## Chadoh25

Awesome photos!


----------



## oliver999

发展速度再加快一点吧，上海


----------



## Northridge

^^I watched some of the videos in your signature. I always have thought that that the driving there seems reckless and dangerous, but I do like it in some strange way..
Nice videos, almost a shame they aren't in HD.


----------



## oliver999

Northridge said:


> ^^I watched some of the videos in your signature. I always have thought that that the driving there seems reckless and dangerous, but I do like it in some strange way..
> Nice videos, almost a shame they aren't in HD.


thanks compair to 60 years driving culture in western countries, china only 10 years. has a long way to go .


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai evening by Jurek.P, on Flickr


DSC_0407.JPG- Shanghai China -Harbor, Night by Gene Inman - www.geneinman.com, on Flickr


Shanghai traffic by Jurek.P, on Flickr


Pudong at dawn by odin's_raven (back from China), on Flickr


Expo 2010 by DPGold Photos, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Nanjing Xi Lu, Shanghai by Roger Nichol, on Flickr


Shanghai by arndalarm, on Flickr


Shanghai City and Yangpu Bridge by PaulSchliebs, on Flickr


Shanghai by Night by PaulSchliebs, on Flickr


Oriental Pearl Tower by LLC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## azlasisi7

nice the skyline are massive


----------



## khoojyh

Wow !!! I like this thread, Little Universe, thanks form sharing and highly appreciate your effort.


----------



## Sergey_A




----------



## little universe

khoojyh said:


> Wow !!! I like this thread, Little Universe, thanks form sharing and highly appreciate your effort.


Glad you like them, you're welcome.


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakobvoldum/6892351758/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakobvoldum/7038446349/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Panoramic view from boat on our way to Pudong by Vikki Asker Photography, on Flickr


Panoramic of Apartments in Shanghai by Vikki Asker Photography, on Flickr


Panoramic view of Pudong by Vikki Asker Photography, on Flickr


Panoramic of Pudong at night. by Vikki Asker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Alleycat Bicycle Race 2012*



Shanghai Alleycat 2012 by triplefivechina, on Flickr


Untitled by Lucy Liu., on Flickr


Untitled by Lucy Liu., on Flickr


Untitled by Lucy Liu., on Flickr


Untitled by Lucy Liu., on Flickr


Untitled by Lucy Liu., on Flickr


Untitled by Lucy Liu., on Flickr


Untitled by Lucy Liu., on Flickr


Untitled by Lucy Liu., on Flickr


Untitled by Lucy Liu., on Flickr


Untitled by Lucy Liu., on Flickr


Shanghai Alleycat 2012 111 by triplefivechina, on Flickr


Shanghai Alleycat 2012 12 by triplefivechina, on Flickr


Shanghai Alleycat 2012 6 by triplefivechina, on Flickr


Shanghai Alleycat 2012 4 by triplefivechina, on Flickr


Shanghai Alleycat 2012 11 by triplefivechina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Such Great Heights by Sancho Papa, on Flickr


Untitled by sftrajan, on Flickr


Shanghai by sftrajan, on Flickr


IMG_8841-skyline at night shanghai china by colinscott, on Flickr


head strong by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## staff

little universe said:


> *
> Middle Yan'an Road Intercrossing/延安中路立交 (Nice Shot, Staff! )
> 
> kreuz by staffh, on Flickr*


*

:cheers1:*


----------



## hkskyline

By *晚秋之语* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Nice pics...kay:


----------



## little universe

*Huangpu District (Former British Concession)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beatrice_haha/6923961200/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beatrice_haha/7070041249/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beatrice_haha/6923965216/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beatrice_haha/7070043327/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beatrice_haha/7070042773/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beatrice_haha/7070043059/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beatrice_haha/7070041917/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beatrice_haha/6923312402/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beatrice_haha/6923295660/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Luwan District (Former French Concession)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beatrice_haha/6923272350/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beatrice_haha/6923274772/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By *Mori* from htwww.gaoloumi.com
















































*The interior looks incredible, anyone have any ideas Where it is?*


----------



## christos-greece

Lujiazui at night by altmmar89, on Flickr


From Linping Lu by altmmar89, on Flickr


Pudong Skyline by altmmar89, on Flickr


Skyscrapers by fpaulus, on Flickr


Untitled by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

DSC_6935 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_6898 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_6908 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_6876 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_6879 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_6862 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_5808 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_5806 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_5803 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

DSC_6656 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_6659 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_5722 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_5677 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_5717 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_6691 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_6654 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_6611 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_5776 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_5762 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


萬國博覽建築群全景全景 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

DSC_6698 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_6763 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_6758 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_6755 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


浦東夜景全景_1 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


DSC_6594 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


浦東夜景全景_2 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


浦東夜景全景_3 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


浦東清晨1 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


Shanghai by k lichstig, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

_TUM95830034 by tcyuen, on Flickr


A Kite Player by William Yu Photography, on Flickr


A Morning Reader by William Yu Photography, on Flickr


Morning Exercise by William Yu Photography, on Flickr


_TSW38840098 by tcyuen, on Flickr


_TSW37850081 by tcyuen, on Flickr


_TSW39980116 by tcyuen, on Flickr


Shanghai, Bahnhof by Jakoboaky, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Turn Right by hugociss, on Flickr


Nanjing West Road by hugociss, on Flickr


Shanghai CBD by hugociss, on Flickr


Riverside Residential Pudong by hugociss, on Flickr


Nanjing Road by hugociss, on Flickr


The Bund by hugociss, on Flickr


Angels of Shanghai by hugociss, on Flickr


Huangpu District by hugociss, on Flickr


Tail Lights to Terminal 1 by hugociss, on Flickr


Gate 26 by hugociss, on Flickr


Terminal Two by hugociss, on Flickr


Shanghai Yangtze River Bridge by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## altmmar89

*Shanghai PICS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/6924987504/sizes/l/in/set-72157629801009843/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/6924992392/sizes/l/in/set-72157629801009843/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/7071074773/sizes/l/in/set-72157629801009843/


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Corniche-8 by Amjad Hamid, on Flickr


Shanghai Corniche-14 by Amjad Hamid, on Flickr


Shanghai Corniche-6 by Amjad Hamid, on Flickr


Shanghai Corniche-7 by Amjad Hamid, on Flickr


Shanghai Corniche-11 by Amjad Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai-Suzhou Metropolitan Area at night. There are at least 30 million people living in the area covered by those two photos.*

*Smaller Suzhou on the left, Bigger Shanghai on the right. *












Þróndeimr said:


> Shanghai at night
> http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=77658


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Skyline by m.Faehnle, on Flickr


Pudong Skyline, Shanghai, China by Brecht NL, on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by linden18, on Flickr


----------



## leo_msg

WooooW
I am tired of so much beauty of Shangai...

What can I say ??
Its a wonderfull, beautiful and amazing city
I want to visit some day : )


----------



## skyscraper03

leo_msg said:


> WooooW
> I am tired of so much beauty of Shangai...
> 
> What can I say ??
> Its a wonderfull, beautiful and amazing city
> I want to visit some day : )


You know Shanghai has only started its journey.


----------



## deepblue01

I'm actually more tired of the photo-shopped shanghai. I prefer the more genuine ones.

I wouldn't like to have such a false impression of Shanghai just to go there and realise its nowhere near as beautiful.

More pics of other parts of shanghai and less pudong is what we need. Too many sparkling lights don't help define the city neither as most Chinese cities have this.

What shanghai should do to improve itself is to make it more Chinese. All this fancy international stuff really destroys the city to some extent.


----------



## everywhere

^^ Love the night shots. :cheers:


----------



## oliver999

by 小刺猬


----------



## everywhere

oliver999 said:


> by 小刺猬


Nice aerial shots over there, :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Lujiazui*

By Mori from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Skylines*



By Mori from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## christos-greece

The Bund at night, Shanghai by dt0000, on Flickr


Shanghai at Night by Stephen_Slater, on Flickr


The Bund at Night by Walker Evans is my Hero, on Flickr


Shanghai The Bund, Night by grievor, on Flickr


Night view across the Bund , Shanghai by grievor, on Flickr


----------



## psth

The Chicago of Asia


----------



## everywhere

psth said:


> The Chicago of Asia


It should be Manhattan of Asia. Chongqing fits that tag more appropriately.


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by Walker Evans is my Hero, on Flickr


Pudong at night by Roving I, on Flickr


bund-shanghai by balduir, on Flickr


The Bund by Night by sfcityscape, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

christos-greece said:


> Shanghai by Walker Evans is my Hero, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Pudong at night by Roving I, on Flickr
> 
> 
> bund-shanghai by balduir, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Bund by Night by sfcityscape, on Flickr


Thanks christos. :cheers:

Nice collection of pictures.


----------



## little universe

*Xujiahui*

DSC08901 by zane2hyperzane, on Flickr


*Apple Pudong Store*

Apple Store, Shanghai by Kris Van de Sande, on Flickr

Apple Store, Shanghai by Kris Van de Sande, on Flickr


*Xintiandi*

Shanghai by Kris Van de Sande, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kris Van de Sande, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kris Van de Sande, on Flickr



*Along the Huangpu River*

Shanghai by Kris Van de Sande, on Flickr


*Expo Site*

Shanghai by Kris Van de Sande, on Flickr


*Tongji University*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sring/7179167546/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Lujiazui*

Shanghai Pudong by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999

from gaoloumi by DP1 http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=303085&extra=page=1&page=3
shanghai urban greenery


----------



## oliver999

from gaoloumi by DP1 http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.p...age=1&page=3


----------



## oliver999

from gaoloumi by DP1 http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.p...age=1&page=3


----------



## oliver999

from gaoloumi by DP1 http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.p...age=1&page=3


----------



## ninehills123456

can u post about luxury life in shangai people who dont care of money 

like lamborghinis bugatti veyron pagani can i found any of these in shangai?

and luxury ??????????? is luxury in shangai good?

i just want to see some pictures of what shangai is on luxury basis and luxury cars


----------



## christos-greece

blueberry by matteroffact, on Flickr


Shanghai-2012-Hongku-stadium by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr


Aerial View of Nanpu Bridge at Night by Neil Noland, on Flickr


pink lemonade by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*West Nanjing Road Skyline, Jing'an District.*



christos-greece said:


> blueberry by matteroffact, on Flickr
> 
> 
> pink lemonade by matteroffact, on Flickr



Shanghai by Aha, on Flickr






*Lujiazui Skyline (the most notable skyline of Shanghai that was known to the rest of the world), Pudong New Area. *


Back in Shanghai by Ivan Rylka, on Flickr


Shanghai - City Of Lights (China) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


On A Clear Night - (Shanghai, China) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Duolun Road/多伦路, was where the Association of Left-wing writers based in the 1920s and 30s, Hongkou District.*



DSC_0551 by wailanlai, on Flickr


Duo Lun Road Church by wailanlai, on Flickr


Duo Lun Road 2 by wailanlai, on Flickr


Duo Lun Road 1 by wailanlai, on Flickr


DSC_0535 by wailanlai, on Flickr


DSC_0542 by wailanlai, on Flickr


DSC_0552 by wailanlai, on Flickr






*Jing'an Temple, one of the major buddhist temples in downtown Shanghai, Jing'an District.*


Jing An Temple 2 by wailanlai, on Flickr


Jing An Temple Shanghai by wailanlai, on Flickr


----------



## kix111

^^I like that paradox in the last photo


----------



## little universe

^^

Agreed kix!

:cheers1:


----------



## everywhere

little universe said:


> *Duolun Road/多伦路, was where the Association of Left-wing writers based in the 1920s and 30s, Hongkou District.*
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0551 by wailanlai, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Duo Lun Road Church by wailanlai, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Duo Lun Road 2 by wailanlai, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Duo Lun Road 1 by wailanlai, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0535 by wailanlai, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0542 by wailanlai, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0552 by wailanlai, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jing'an Temple, one of the major buddhist temples in downtown Shanghai, Jing'an District.*
> 
> 
> Jing An Temple 2 by wailanlai, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Jing An Temple Shanghai by wailanlai, on Flickr


Beautiful images from Doulun Road. :cheers:


----------



## little universe

^^

Glad you like the neighbourhoods, but better not to quote loads of photos on the same page! Thx!


----------



## little universe

*Lujiazui*

Beijing-Shanghai 2012 (220 of 255) by I.Ant, on Flickr

Beijing-Shanghai 2012 (216 of 255) by I.Ant, on Flickr

Beijing-Shanghai 2012 (189 of 255) by I.Ant, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyscrapers by TVidhya, on Flickr


*The Bund*

Shanghai at night by louise.haigh, on Flickr


*Middle Huaihai Road*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wuto/7188824448/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Manila-X

everywhere said:


> It should be Manhattan of Asia. Chongqing fits that tag more appropriately.


Though I hate these terms, HK already claimed that term. And HK does have more scrapers than NY!


----------



## little universe

Why People always like to put tags like "xxx(western city) in Asia", why not the other way around. Whether you like or not, *I would like to call NYC, Shanghai in the US!* :cheers:


----------



## Kenwen

little universe said:


> Why People always like to put tags like "xxx(western city) in Asia", why not the other way around. Whether you like or not, *I would like to call NYC, Shanghai in the US!* :cheers:


Totally agreed!


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Man by MatthewTrevino, on Flickr


Nanjing Road Shanghai by M. Jahangeer, on Flickr


Streets by M. Jahangeer, on Flickr


Xintiandi Street View by M. Jahangeer, on Flickr


----------



## ninehills123456

Post luxury photos in shanghai  post luxury life in shanghai christo greece


----------



## everywhere

little universe said:


> Why People always like to put tags like "xxx(western city) in Asia", why not the other way around. Whether you like or not, *I would like to call NYC, Shanghai in the US!* :cheers:


Anyways, everyone's entitled to have their own opinion. :lol:


----------



## little universe

ninehills123456 said:


> Post luxury photos in shanghai  post luxury life in shanghai christo greece


^^

You are demanding too much from our lovely Greek Friend Christos! :lol:

My only wish to Christos is that he will vote for the pro-bailout parties (either PASOK or New Democracy) in the coming new hellenic election thus avoid Greece of being elbowed out of the Eurozone. :lol:

Watch this vedio from today's ABC(Aussie) News covering the debate about Greece's future between two pundits, one being a British Greek, the other being a German...and it ended up with an ugly racial dispute. :nuts:


----------



## little universe

*Newly Built Shanghai Culture Square, Luwan District*

上海文化广场 / Shanghai Culture Square by blackstation, on Flickr

上海文化广场大厅 / Shanghai Culture Square by blackstation, on Flickr



*Our Superstar in SSC, the soaring Shanghai Tower, Pudong New Area.*

三巨头 / the big three in Shanghai by blackstation, on Flickr

Let's jump！ by blackstation, on Flickr



*Lost in a Forest called Shanghai*

城•墙 / the new city wall by blackstation, on Flickr



*Shanghai, a city never sleep.*

交 / intersect by blackstation, on Flickr

灯流 / traffic by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

^^ It's a kay:for me!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong Shanghai China by Barry Zee, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Monochrome Rainbow, on Flickr


Shanghai Tower Construction Site in a foggy night by ScaarAT, on Flickr


Walking on Nanjing Road at Night by jurgen.proschinger, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

^^ And the Shanghai Tower has reached 300 meters. :banana:
Thank you christos. :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Random Shanghai Streets*


shanghai by ula_k, on Flickr


Lavazza by Lowcola, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/azulmar7479/7138436425/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Cultural differences. by martinachina77, on Flickr


dscf2688 by F-Nara, on Flickr


waterfront house,shanghai by ula_k, on Flickr


z58, shanghai by ula_k, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benben1967/7208172646/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/puddingandchopsticks/7202692938/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.*************************/7221968766/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.*************************/7145165597/sizes/l/in/photostream/


shanghai by ula_k, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

^^ Amazing pictures!!! :cheers:


----------



## Sergey_A

pictures by me


----------



## Koobideh

Wow, amazing photos!


----------



## little universe

*West Shanghai (Jing'an/静安 and Changning/长宁 Districts)*


shang aerial 8 by matteroffact, on Flickr


shang aerial 6 by matteroffact, on Flickr


shang aerial 7 by matteroffact, on Flickr


shang aerial 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr


shang aerial 3 by matteroffact, on Flickr


shang aerial 5 by matteroffact, on Flickr


shang aerial 14 by matteroffact, on Flickr


shang aerial 12 by matteroffact, on Flickr


shang aerial 4 by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

@Rekarte: Are these images all from Puxi district?


----------



## Linguine

fantastic images from Shanghai...:cheers:


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7292033466/sizes/l/in/photostream/


shanghai-city-01 by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr


sundown over Changning district by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


shanghai panorama b&w by mariusz621, on Flickr


DSC01454 by James & Christina, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

everywhere said:


> @Rekarte: Are these images all from Puxi district?


I guess:yes:


----------



## everywhere

@little universe: I see a billboard of a popular Chinese actress promoting Samsung Galaxy S Smartphone.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

i love this city is amazing


----------



## little universe

everywhere said:


> @little universe: I see a billboard of a popular Chinese actress promoting Samsung Galaxy S Smartphone.


^^









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7292033466/sizes/l/in/photostream/

She's Zhou Xun/周迅, one of the top actresses in China, featured various leading roles in plenty of Chinese Blockbusters. 

She's us Zhejiang-sider. 

Sexy, isn't she?


----------



## little universe

Union Church - 新天安堂 - Xintian'an Dang by Fake Goods, on Flickr

Shahmoon Building (Capitol Theater) and British-American Tobacco Company - 光陆大戏院 - Guanglu Daxiyuan by Fake Goods, on Flickr

Yates Apartments - 同孚大楼 - Tongfu Dalou by Fake Goods, on Flickr

Gospel Light Building - 广学大楼 - Guangxue Dalou by Fake Goods, on Flickr

Dennis Apartments - 德义大楼 - Deyi Dalou by Fake Goods, on Flickr

Seagull Camera Building ? - 海鸥照相机厂 ? by Fake Goods, on Flickr

Workers' Cultural Palace - 工人文化宫 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Cityscape (7469) by AlanJT, on Flickr


Shanghai Cityscape (7459) by AlanJT, on Flickr


Shanghai Cityscape (7454) by AlanJT, on Flickr


Shanghai Cityscape (7441) by AlanJT, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

little universe said:


> ^^
> She's Zhou Xun/周迅, one of the top actresses in China, featured various leading roles in plenty of Chinese Blockbusters.
> 
> She's us Zhejiang-sider.
> 
> Sexy, isn't she?


I remember her. Hua Xin (Painted Skin), Confucius, The Founding of the Party and The Banquet are some some of her best-known films. She's also a pop singer as well.

Meaning she speaks a dialect related to Shanghainese other than Mandarin?


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai, China by gttexas, on Flickr


Shanghai - Pudong II by RJIPhotography, on Flickr


Shanghai Pudong by RJIPhotography, on Flickr


Pudong Skyline by night in 2011 by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

^^ Does anyone know where in Shanghai is Dragon TV/Shanghai Media Group headquarters and the pictures of the facility?


----------



## staff

^^
Adjacent to this plot.


----------



## everywhere

staff said:


> ^^
> Adjacent to this plot.


In Puxi district, near Dazhongli mixed-used development project?! Is it beside or behind the area?! hno:


----------



## little universe

everywhere said:


> Meaning she speaks a dialect related to Shanghainese other than Mandarin?


Google it!



everywhere said:


> In Puxi district, near Dazhongli mixed-used development project?! Is it beside or behind the area?! hno:


Again, google it! 

If everyone asking questions like those to fellow members without searching answers by google, google will go bankrupt sooner or later! :lol:


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dakdzin/7311273392/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai hotel view by KAM0S, on Flickr


Shanghai airport by KAM0S, on Flickr


Shanghai People's square by KAM0S, on Flickr


Shanghai city by KAM0S, on Flickr


Shanghai panorama by KAM0S, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999

amazing pics


----------



## hhhhh

what a city....:drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Cityscape (7469) by AlanJT, on Flickr


Shanghai Cityscape (7441) by AlanJT, on Flickr


Shanghai Cityscape (7459) by AlanJT, on Flickr


Shanghai Cityscape (7454) by AlanJT, on Flickr


Shanghai Cityscape (7564) by AlanJT, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Bridge 9 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


City Curve at Blue Hour by Brady Fang, on Flickr


City Curves by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Light Drawing 光绘城市 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


城市大动脉 City Veins by Brady Fang, on Flickr


城市大动脉 City Veins by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Police Car and Traffic Flow by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Swallow flying to the east 聚散成燕东飞去 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Red Ribbon, White Ribbon (红丝带，白丝带) by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*West Shanghai (Jing'an, Changning and Xuhui Districts)*

By *Mori* from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## christos-greece

Metropolis by delphinusorca, on Flickr


Shanghai 052312-43 by RJIPhotography, on Flickr


Great China Building - 大中华大楼 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Workers' Cultural Palace - 工人文化宫 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## everywhere

is L'Officiel officially opened to the public?


----------



## George W. Bush

Well, appearances may be deceiving, but to me it seems to be a huge city. :tongue2:


----------



## drunkenmunkey888

George W. Bush said:


> Well, appearances may be deceiving, but to me it seems to be a huge city. :tongue2:


Yes looks are deceiving. It looks huge in pictures but in reality, the urban area is rather small. Shanghai is punctuated very often with warehouses and trees and farmland once you leave the immediate core city. It is nowhere near as massive and built up or dense as Tokyo and NYC and does not have nearly the sprawl, mass, or urban rail infrastructure as those cities.


----------



## George W. Bush

^^ It was meant to be irony. Of course Shanghai is gigantic, the thread already got this message trough. But I was asking myself if there are any other noteworthy features of Shanghai besides its obsessive love affair with gigantism. The images don't show much else than this side of the city.


----------



## drunkenmunkey888

George W. Bush said:


> ^^ It was meant to be irony. Of course Shanghai is gigantic, the thread already got this message trough. But I was asking myself if there are any other noteworthy features of Shanghai besides its obsessive love affair with gigantism. The images don't show much else than this side of the city.


From my experience, a very unique thing about Shanghai is that expats know the city better than locals do (pertains to 20 somethings, older locals seem to be more worldly). You often hear people say "oh if you want to have real fun, you need to hang with locals" Absolutely not true for Shanghai. Locals find the city boring and mundane and much rather lock themselves in their rooms and play World of Warcraft while expats are raving about how awesome the clubs, hookah places, lounges, restaurants are, etc. I have to say, some of the best Mexican, Indian and Middle Eastern food I have ever had was in Shanghai. The city was built by expats and is still an oasis for expats who could care less about the Chinese experience/culture but are there strictly for business. And ignorant locals will tell you how Shanghai is commercial and Beijing is cultural. Another piece of ignorant horseshit. Shanghai has a very rich early 20th century culture that is still vastly pervasive in many of its districts. Walk down Nanshi and you feel like you're right in the middle of a San Mao comic strip. Walk down certain parts of Huangpu and you it feels just like a set of a Wong Kar-wai movie. There are deep foundations of Chinese history in this city and just because the history itself is ugly (Warlord era and Nanjing decade not exactly golden ages in Chinese history), doesn't mean there is no culture in Shanghai. The scale and grandeur of the Bund absolutely rivals the Forbidden City in my opinion and the Shikumen and French villas are as worthy of recognition as hutong neighborhoods. An example of a gigantic cultural wasteland full of modernity is Shenzhen. While not quite as worldly as Hong Kong, Shanghai is easily the most fundamentally international of all cities in China. 

You asked what was unique about Shanghai. That was my answer.


----------



## George W. Bush

Ok, thank you for the answer. I'm sure there is more to Shanghai than this thread portrays, as you said. Btw, Shenzhen can't be blamed for being "cultural wasteland" - unlike Shanghai, which has a long history as an important city - Shenzhen was a sleepy little backwater before 1980.



drunkenmunkey888 said:


> The city was built by expats


Maybe you should also give some credit to the Chinese. :lol:


----------



## TimeAndTide

Shanghai is growing so fast, this is amazing !!!


----------



## fozzy

What an awesome looking city


----------



## everywhere

I do see some bikers roaming in some Shanghai streets from the pictures...


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Lupu Bridge and Huangpu River (Night) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


SWFC View by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 032 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 006 by yangw, on Flickr


Shanghai at night by codingfish, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

^^ As in other Western-style buildings in Shanghai, seems that Russian-style buildings are well-preserved as well. :cheers:


----------



## little universe

Those are Soviet Socialist Classic Design (or Stalinist architecture) rather than so called "Russian-style". Russian architectures largely aligned with the mainstream western european architecture development through the history (especially after the Peter the Great Era) until the soviet regime, althought it had deep Byzantine infleunce for the religious reason from the very begining.

The building christos posted above is the former Sino-Soviet Friendship Hall/中苏友好宫, but they changed its name to Shanghai Exhibition Centre after the Sino-Soviet Split in the early 1960s. You can find similar Sino-Soviet Friendship Halls had been built elsewhere in China in the 1950s, for example: Beijing, Wuhan, etc. 


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 003 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 001 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 035 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 012 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 029 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 017 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 037 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 009 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 041 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 011 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 021 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 022 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 020 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 030 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 038 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 036 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 002 by yangw, on Flickr


Sino-Soviet Friendship Building（1955）,Shanghai 中蘇友好大廈 005 by yangw, on Flickr


----------



## HKG

I've taken photos on 10th May 2012 at 4pm, are you one of them?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1520180


----------



## little universe

^^
10th May 2012 at 4pm...so specific, u do know there are more than 6 billion people living on earth. :nuts: :lol:


----------



## little universe

*People in Shanghai*


. by joshuaguan, on Flickr


. by joshuaguan, on Flickr


. by joshuaguan, on Flickr


IMG_20080629_5208 by grahambond, on Flickr


卷小浓 by joshuaguan, on Flickr


st by joshuaguan, on Flickr


Jumping Laura by joshuaguan, on Flickr


Shanghai_20120525_038 by Shi Yu, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nightstopper/7330155864/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7156089623/sizes/l/in/photostream/


站在画面中间就不会显得那么胖了。 by Michelle in May, on Flickr


IMG_5423 by Michelle in May, on Flickr


张安琪。 by Michelle in May, on Flickr


TT-unknown。 by Michelle in May, on Flickr


328。 by Michelle in May, on Flickr


qq9 by Michelle in May, on Flickr


Ld2r by Michelle in May, on Flickr


关系。 by Michelle in May, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*People in Shanghai*


20120506-145452_01 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120606-191813_04 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120606-202350_03 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120518-195439_04 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120512-124205a by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120512-121912_01 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120506-102921 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120515-095909 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120520-172611_01 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120603-124255_01 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120530-140539 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120527-175837_01 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120527-174523 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120527-160551 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120506-130703_02 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120527-172838 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120605-202734_01 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7357843456/sizes/l/in/photostream/


tict 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr



tict 4 by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Shanghai 5-6-12 BZ13 by Barry Zee, on Flickr


守得云开见月明/ The Moon Was Coming Out by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Night of Puxi by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Night of Puxi by Brady Fang, on Flickr


The blue hour is not blue. by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Great circle by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Light Paiting by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Nanpu Bridge at Blue Hour by Brady Fang, on Flickr




Panoramic View of Nanpu Bridge by Brady Fang, on Flickr



Shanghai - Pudong skyline by Tilius - Silvio Lucchini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night time river cruise in Shanghai by Teekeetree, on Flickr


Nanpu Bridge with Puxi and Pudong Skyline - Plus Shoes by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Untitled by Michael Anthony Images, on Flickr


IMG_4065 by Yolandar1Foofer007, on Flick


----------



## little universe

*Qingpu District (Suburban Shanghai)*



*A Pedestrian Bridge*


Pedestrian bridge by Marco Capitanio, on Flickr


Pedestrian bridge by Marco Capitanio, on Flickr


Pedestrian bridge by Marco Capitanio, on Flickr


Pedestrian bridge by Marco Capitanio, on Flickr


Pedestrian bridge by Marco Capitanio, on Flickr


Pedestrian bridge by Marco Capitanio, on Flickr


Pedestrian bridge by Marco Capitanio, on Flickr




*Qingpu Library*


Library by Marco Capitanio, on Flickr


Library by Marco Capitanio, on Flickr


Library by Marco Capitanio, on Flickr


Library by Marco Capitanio, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Skyline 1sm by Blair New, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sfleming/7171766899/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Old and modern near Madang Road by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr


Zhaojiabang Road and Xujiahui Park by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr


Shanghai cityscape view across Xujiahui Park by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*ST updates*



growth II by matteroffact, on Flickr


DSC_0023.jpg by Mauro Hoshi, on Flickr


growth IV by matteroffact, on Flickr


growth by matteroffact, on Flickr


growth III by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou Creek (or Wusong River as the old generation calls it)/苏州河(吴淞江)*


suzhou boat 8 (1 of 1) by matteroffact, on Flickr


suzhou boat 7 (1 of 1) by matteroffact, on Flickr


suzhou boat 9 (1 of 1) by matteroffact, on Flickr


suzhou boat 2 (1 of 1) by matteroffact, on Flickr


suzhou boat 1 (1 of 1) by matteroffact, on Flickr


suzhou boat 3 (1 of 1) by matteroffact, on Flickr


suzhou boat 4 (1 of 1) by matteroffact, on Flickr


suzhou boat 6 (1 of 1) by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## puxi21

Thanks for all the great photos!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## everywhere

@little universe: Do you have any idea about the route of this ferry service?


----------



## little universe

shanghai-57-3.jpg by nathandonaldson, on Flickr


shanghai-66-3.jpg by nathandonaldson, on Flickr


shanghai-70-2.jpg by nathandonaldson, on Flickr


shanghai-86-2.jpg by nathandonaldson, on Flickr


shanghai-19.jpg by nathandonaldson, on Flickr


scrum-gathering-14.jpg by nathandonaldson, on Flickr


shanghai-59.jpg by nathandonaldson, on Flickr


shanghai-24-3.jpg by nathandonaldson, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7187023111/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7187179303/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7183931345/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7186723925/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7372263416/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Lupu_Bridge_Panorama_corners by JAR of photos, on Flickr


Lupu_Panorama_South by JAR of photos, on Flickr


Lupu_Panorama_EastBoats by JAR of photos, on Flickr


CenturyPark_YellowFlowerBuildings by JAR of photos, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity

Shanghai


From Linping Lu by altmmar89, on Flickr


Old Shanghai - guys by *shanghai*sparkles*, on Flickr


An early start by moooo73, on Flickr


In need of some rendering by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


City Cells by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


View from the balcony (Shanghai) by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Streets of Shanghai by ksporry, on Flickr


Crossing, Shanghai by alex robertson, on Flickr


2010 China Shanghai Luijiazui EF-S18-200mm f-3.5-5.6 IS 0897 by loic80l, on Flickr


2010 China Shanghai East Nanjing Road EF-S18-200mm f-3.5-5.6 IS 0890 by loic80l, on Flickr


Cina 2012 - Places by Gabriele_Tem, on Flickr


life in a high-rise by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## midrise

I have been Shanghaied!!!.....with style...:nuts::shocked::crazy2:


----------



## ChitownCity

Shanghai is a giant suburb by Martin Vanden Bossche, on Flickr


20120414-144827_01 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120414-171604 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120408-181838 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


Shanghai by arndalarm, on Flickr


Shanghai by arndalarm, on Flickr


Untitled by arndalarm, on Flickr


Untitled by arndalarm, on Flickr


Shanghai by arndalarm, on Flickr


Untitled by arndalarm, on Flickr


Untitled by arndalarm, on Flickr


Shanghai, Sweden by arndalarm, on Flickr


20120414-172836 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120414-165757 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120408-165323 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120422-123906 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120422-120736 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120520-165804 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120520-165634 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120520-165148 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120527-174401 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120616-170434 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


Moonscraper by Martin Vanden Bossche, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity

Lovers by HIKARU VISION, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity

Shanghai Lujiazui by shanghaisoundbites, on Flickr


Stare Contest by el.seppo, on Flickr


SAKURA by HIKARU VISION, on Flickr


. by *LaRoche*, on Flickr


DSCF1846 by Rocky Tao, on Flickr


HDR - Holland Village by *shanghai*sparkles*, on Flickr


6274 008.tif by : S P L A N G Y :, on Flickr


DSC_6898 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity

This page is getting pretty heavy


----------



## ChitownCity

So just one or two more posts should push it to the next page ...


----------



## ChitownCity

From the Lupu Bridge - Shanghai, China by MGMoscatello, on Flickr


Kinki by HIKARU VISION, on Flickr


A la Flow by cdolls, on Flickr


DSC_3429 by vince1314, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity

Shanghai morning by Tinsing, on Flickr


legs in the rain by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Shanghai Lights 2 by *shanghai*sparkles*, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity

Shanghai by YukunChen, on Flickr


Saxophonist01,Shanghai Fuxing Park by jack.zhang, on Flickr


Shanghai traffic by Jurek.P, on Flickr


Shanghai Qibao - 上海七宝古镇 by ii - imaginative imagery by eric chan, on Flickr


Untitled by 绿绿头, on Flickr


00570001 by 张凹凹, on Flickr


Shanghai 上海 by Andy*Enero, on Flickr


Colorful chaos by nitin dani, on Flickr

South Xizang Road 西藏南路 by Andy Qiang..Share Moments, Share Life.., on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

ChitownCity said:


> So just one or two more posts should push it to the next page ...


The last set of images on the last page is its page-ender... :lol:

BTW, thanks for sharing.... :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Former Anglican St. John's University/圣约翰大学 (Now the Downtown Campus of East China University of Political Science and Law/华东政法大学)*


East China University Of Political Science And Law by Xue-feng, on Flickr


East China University Of Political Science And Law by Xue-feng, on Flickr


East China University Of Political Science And Law by Xue-feng, on Flickr


East China University Of Political Science And Law by Xue-feng, on Flickr


East China University Of Political Science And Law by Xue-feng, on Flickr


East China University Of Political Science And Law by Xue-feng, on Flickr


East China University Of Political Science And Law by Xue-feng, on Flickr


East China University Of Political Science And Law by Xue-feng, on Flickr


East China University Of Political Science And Law by Xue-feng, on Flickr


East China University Of Political Science And Law by Xue-feng, on Flickr


East China University Of Political Science And Law by Xue-feng, on Flickr


East China University Of Political Science And Law by Xue-feng, on Flickr


East China University Of Political Science And Law by Xue-feng, on Flickr


East China University Of Political Science And Law by Xue-feng, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Old Buildings at Middle Fuxing Road/复兴中路*



*Art Deco Clements Apartments/克莱门公寓 *

Clements Apartments, Lane 1363, FuXing Zhong Road, Shanghai by Xue-feng, on Flickr


Clements Apartments, Lane 1363, FuXing Zhong Road, Shanghai by Xue-feng, on Flickr


Clements Apartments, Lane 1363, FuXing Zhong Road, Shanghai by Xue-feng, on Flickr


Clements Apartments, Lane 1363, FuXing Zhong Road, Shanghai by Xue-feng, on Flickr


Clements Apartments, Lane 1363, FuXing Zhong Road, Shanghai by Xue-feng, on Flickr


Clements Apartments, Lane 1363, FuXing Zhong Road, Shanghai by Xue-feng, on Flickr





*Blackstone Apartments/黑石公寓*

Blackstone Apartments, No 1331, FuXing Zhong Road, Shanghai by Xue-feng, on Flickr


Blackstone Apartments, No 1331, FuXing Zhong Road, Shanghai by Xue-feng, on Flickr


Blackstone Apartments, No 1331, FuXing Zhong Road, Shanghai by Xue-feng, on Flickr






*Some other random buildings *


Apartment on FuXing Zhong Road, Shanghai by Xue-feng, on Flickr


Apartment on FuXing Zhong Road, Shanghai by Xue-feng, on Flickr


Apartment on FuXing Zhong Road, Shanghai by Xue-feng, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nik-hil/7483535218/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai Metro (July, 2011 - Shanghai Library Station) by Nikhil /// flickr, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nik-hil/7483615480/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nik-hil/7483545244/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nik-hil/7483554124/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai Grosvenor House by butternbear, on Flickr


Shanghai Nanjing Rd. West by butternbear, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*The Bund*


Shanghai - Puxi/Bund side by Dave Wiens, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wuzhe/7485249064/sizes/l/in/photostream/


The Bund Of Shanghai (6) by lwtt93, on Flickr


The Bund Of Shanghai (5) by lwtt93, on Flickr


The Bund Of Shanghai (4) by lwtt93, on Flickr


The Bund Of Shanghai (HDR) by lwtt93, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bird's Eye Shanghai by E_O_S, on Flickr


Bird's Eye Shanghai by E_O_S, on Flickr


Bird's Eye Shanghai by E_O_S, on Flickr


A 18391 by MattMawson, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

Urbanista1 said:


> takes my breath away, stunning, they could film the sequel to Bladerunner here.


Why not?

It's not even the first time Shanghai was featured on various Hollywood movies for years... :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*No.27 at The Bund (The Mansion of Roosevelt)/外滩27号(罗斯福公馆)*


Front Gate 前门 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Roosevelt Signage 罗斯福牌匾 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Bund 27, The House of Roosevelt by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


The Roosevelt Club 罗斯福私人会所 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


The Roosevelt Club 罗斯福私人会所 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


The Roosevelt Club 罗斯福私人会所 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


The Roosevelt Club 罗斯福私人会所 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


The Roosevelt Club 罗斯福私人会所 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


The Roosevelt Club 罗斯福私人会所 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Roosevelt Wine Cellar Restaurant 罗斯福酒窖餐厅 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Roosevelt Wine Cellar Restaurant 罗斯福酒窖餐厅 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Roosevelt Wine Cellar Restaurant 罗斯福酒窖餐厅 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Roosevelt Wine Cellar Restaurant 罗斯福酒窖餐厅 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Roosevelt Wine Cellar Restaurant 罗斯福酒窖餐厅 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Roosevelt Wine Cellar Restaurant 罗斯福酒窖餐厅 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Roosevelt Wine Cellar Restaurant 罗斯福酒窖餐厅 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*No.27 at The Bund (The Mansion of Roosevelt)/外滩27号(罗斯福公馆)*


Roosevelt Wine Cellar Restaurant 罗斯福酒窖餐厅 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Roosevelt Wine Cellar Restaurant 罗斯福酒窖餐厅 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Roosevelt Wine Cellar Restaurant 罗斯福酒窖餐厅 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Roosevelt Wine Cellar Lounge 罗斯福酒窖酒廊 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Roosevelt Wine Cellar Lounge 罗斯福酒窖酒廊 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


The Roosevelt Club 罗斯福私人会所 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


The Roosevelt Club 罗斯福私人会所 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Spanish Gala Dinner by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Spanish Gala Dinner by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Food&Drinks 罗斯福美酒美食 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Roosevelt Rooftop Lounge罗斯福摘星廊 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Roosevelt Rooftop Lounge罗斯福摘星廊 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


Roosevelt Sky Restaurant & Bar罗斯福色戒餐厅酒吧 by The House of Roosevelt, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Stylish Old Shanghai/摩登老上海*


DSCF3753 by Neal wang, on Flickr


Wing On Company - 永安公司 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


New Wing On Building connecting to Old Wing On Building by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Park Hotel by Fake Goods, on Flickr


National Industrial Bank - 中国实业银行 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Lutheran Hostel - 军事书店 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Wu House - 吴文同住宅 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


American Club - 美国总会 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Metropole Hotel - 都城饭店 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Hamilton House - 福州大楼 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Development Building - 建设大厦 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


DSCF3786 by Neal wang, on Flickr


DSCF3695 by Neal wang, on Flickr


Fumin Road / Changle Road by Lowcola, on Flickr


Turquoise house by Lowcola, on Flickr


Eddington House by Lowcola, on Flickr


1933 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


1933 - 2 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Stylish Old Shanghai/摩登老上海*


Normandie Apartments by Icon Moon, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woshixieyi2009/7411472626/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Majestic Theatre - 美琪大戏院 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Paramount Ballroom - 百樂門 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


International Dispensary - 五洲大药房 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Dennis Apartments - 德义大楼 - 2 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Central Apartments - 中央公寓 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


瑞华公寓 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Empire Mansions - 淮海大楼 - Huaihai Building by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Mallet Police Station - 麦兰捕房 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Shanghai Trust Corporation Building - 上海信托公司大楼 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Hall-Holtz Company - 福利公司 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Nanking Drama Hall - 上海音乐厅 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Nanking Drama Hall - 上海音乐厅 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Sun Sun Company - 新新公司 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Sincere Company - 先施公司 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Sun Company - 大新公司 - 上海第一百货商店 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Shanghai Telephone Company Medhurst Rd. Branch- 上海电话公司泰兴路分局 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


The Grand Theatre - 大光明 - Daguangming by Fake Goods, on Flickr


China United Apartments - 华安大厦 - Hua'an Dasha by Fake Goods, on Flickr


British American Tobacco Co. - 英美烟公司 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Bank of China - 中国银行总管理处 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Mitsubishi Building - 三菱大楼 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lutheran Hostel - 军事书店 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Nanpu Bridge Shanghai with Puxi Cityscape and Flares by PhotonMix, on Flickr


The Bund at Night by David R. Crowe, on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by E_O_S, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

i love to ride my bicycle  by b56n22, on Flickr


shanghai afternoon by b56n22, on Flickr


the east side of the bund by b56n22, on Flickr


Untitled by b56n22, on Flickr


tempel guardians by b56n22, on Flickr


inside the tempel by b56n22, on Flickr



静安寺 by Benxiongmao, on Flickr




静安寺 by Benxiongmao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2012 under construction by b56n22, on Flickr


shanghai, china. by YENTHEN, on Flickr


Oriental Light 2 by abjam77, on Flickr


Shanghaiway 2 by abjam77, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*A girl and her Shanghai*



*Tianzifang/田子坊*

ShangHai-Hsin30 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin33 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin31 by plus-heart, on Flickr



*Shanghai 1933/ 1933 老场坊*

ShangHai2106 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai2107 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin38 by plus-heart, on Flickr



*Xintiandi/新天地*

ShangHai-Hsin70 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin66 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin64 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin67 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin69 by plus-heart, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*City God Temple and Yuyuan Garden/城隍庙，豫园。*


ShangHai-Hsin57 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin56 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin60 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin53 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin52 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin46 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin43 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin24 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin21 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin22 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin16 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin15 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin40 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin31 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin25 by plus-heart, on Flickr

ShangHai-Hsin19 by plus-heart, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk

cute


----------



## everywhere

CoCoMilk said:


> cute


That should be featured on Chinese girls thread... :cheers:


----------



## cfredo

everywhere said:


> That should be featured on Chinese girls thread... :cheers:


Well, you're here THE expert on cross-posting.


----------



## little universe

By *Mori Lee* from Gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

By *Mori Lee* from Gaoloumi.com



*Lujiazui, Pudong New Area*


----------



## Linguine

magnificent Shanghai...:cheers:


----------



## little universe

Pansori said:


> ^^
> The second to last picture (Grand Theatre) happens to be mine


:applause: They look great, many thx!


----------



## Pansori

little universe said:


> :applause: They look great, many thx!


I am going to create a thread but still haven't processed all of my Shanghai pictures.


----------



## hkskyline

By *华山论剑* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Northridge

little universe said:


> *The Massiveness*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Sunny Sunday in Shanghai by Phreddie, on Flickr


Where is this picture taken from? I've seen night pictures from this angle before.


----------



## staff

^^

Longemont Hotel / 上海龙之梦万丽大酒店


----------



## albertobusy

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## albertobusy

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## Severiano

That oriental sports centre looks nice, shame its in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## little universe

staff said:


> ^^
> 
> Longemont Hotel / 上海龙之梦万丽大酒店


^^

OMG!

"龙之梦-万丽" be translated literally in English: Dragon's dream with tens of thousands of Beauties? :nuts: What a kitsch name! 

I'm glad they made up a much nicer English name: Longemont 




Severiano said:


> That oriental sports centre looks nice, shame its in the middle of nowhere.


You should spell it as *Oriental Sports "Center"* since you are a yankee!


----------



## little universe

Untitled by S2OB, on Flickr


Untitled by S2OB, on Flickr


Untitled by S2OB, on Flickr


Untitled by S2OB, on Flickr


Untitled by S2OB, on Flickr


Untitled by S2OB, on Flickr


Untitled by S2OB, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meng99999/7611188394/sizes/l/


Untitled by S2OB, on Flickr

*Japanese Sakes are very popular in Shanghai?*

Untitled by S2OB, on Flickr


Untitled by S2OB, on Flickr


*Jazz Band at Peace Hotel?*

Untitled by S2OB, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *老仇* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## little universe

*Sinan Road/思南路, Luwan District*


上海 - 思南路 - 古董花园 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


上海 - 思南路 - 废弃旧民居 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


上海 - 思南路 - 长廊 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


上海 - 思南路 - 废弃旧民居 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


上海 - 思南路 - 古董花园 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


上海 - 思南路 - 古董花园 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr









*Lujiazui/陆家嘴 at Pudong New Area*


上海 - 国金商场 - 屋顶花园 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


上海 - 国金商场 - 屋顶花园 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


上海 - 国金商场 - 屋顶花园 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


上海 - 国金商场 - 屋顶花园 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


上海 - 国金商场 - 屋顶花园 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


上海 - 陆家嘴 - 汇丰银行大楼 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


上海 - 国金 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


上海 - 国金大厦 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


上海 - 国金商场 - 屋顶花园 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


上海 - 陆家嘴中心绿地 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


上海陆家嘴中心绿地 - 湖 by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


Shanghai Lujiazui Central greenbelt - Statue by shenji_lee2004, on Flickr


----------



## vitaniya

So impressive!


----------



## hkskyline

By *jamespan * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Darkthekiller

Shanghai amazes me each time ! love it !


----------



## albertobusy




----------



## albertobusy

from: www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ksc8z2s17w
more vids from Shanghai soon.


----------



## little universe

^^

It's like a Trailer/Clip from Lou Ye/娄烨's award winning movie "Suzhou River/苏州河". If i was a member from the judging panel of a European Film Festival, i probably would love it! But unfortunately i'm not...

All what i can see from the vedio is the declining Western Superiority Spirit haunting about on a shabby street of Shanghai and whispering in people's ears vendoring the vicious idea "that's the Real Third World Shanghai City Life"... 


I have no choice but to speak out loud and clear: *SORRY, I DIDN'T GET IT AND I DO NOT LIKE IT!!!* :cheers:


Nice attempt on adapting the Yasujirō Ozu/小津安二郎's static scene shots style though...







Some Cross Posts from Shanghai Tower Thread:



cfredo said:


> by mori
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 天池
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by yuyu2302





phoenixboi08 said:


> I forgot my QQ Password so I didn't create an account on GLM (too lazy :lol
> But my weibo is Sunbae (2256458070)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * all photos from gaoloumi.com





Nordschleife said:


> Took a few shots last day.


----------



## hkskyline

By *老淡* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Dark Is gonna fall by Insomnia.hu, on Flickr


Patience by designcurve, on Flickr


Patience by designcurve, on Flickr


Shanghai sunset aerial view by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai night aerial view by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

2012_06_23 073 detail.jpg by MDTubio, on Flickr


2012_06_23 057 tea house.jpg by MDTubio, on Flickr




6O7F7728-2-960 by 上海清菜, on Flickr


6O7F7665-2-960 by 上海清菜, on Flickr


6O7F7702-960 by 上海清菜, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *卡啦* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *老F* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## little universe

^^

Nice Photos from Xujiahui/徐家汇. 







*Shanghai Conservatory of Music/ 上海音乐学院*


Old building by Tommy Xie, on Flickr


shanghai_conservatory_pano by Tommy Xie, on Flickr


Old building by Tommy Xie, on Flickr


Untitled by Tommy Xie, on Flickr


Teaching building by Tommy Xie, on Flickr







*A Shanghai String Quartet Assemble Performing at Ottawa Chamber Music Festival*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chamberfest2011/7674565510/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chamberfest2011/7674552316/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chamberfest2011/7674583396/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chamberfest2011/7674581458/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chamberfest2011/7674584442/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanghai_and_us/7637861024/sizes/l/


*Himalayas Centre/喜马拉雅中心*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7682793208/sizes/l/in/photostream/


The 10th China Joy 28 by jack.zhang, on Flickr


Evening in Pudong (2/2) by H4g2, on Flickr










Shanghai night scenes by L. Chan - Tour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Wet Evening at the Bund by LifeInMacro | Thainlin Tay, on Flickr


Bund Shanghai by Adrien FLOCH, on Flickr


Circle over Circle by wecand, on Flickr


Rumored to be the next tallest tower in shanghai(1) by paultbryant, on Flickr


frogger by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7698817814/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7698991260/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7699029750/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7699009830/sizes/l/in/photostream/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7699046436/sizes/l/in/photostream/













http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7698873926/sizes/l/in/photostream/












http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7698794054/sizes/l/in/photostream/












http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7698961336/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

By *四和* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## puxi21

by 天池
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## christos-greece

@Fairmont Peace Hotel, Shanghai by Phreddie, on Flickr


@Fairmont Peace Hotel, Shanghai by Phreddie, on Flickr


@Fairmont Peace Hotel, Shanghai by Phreddie, on Flickr


@Fairmont Peace Hotel, Shanghai by Phreddie, on Flickr


Pano1 by Paul DA Chassang, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

^^ Nice shots... :cheers:


----------



## little universe

Neighbor by wecand, on Flickr


The lights are on by wecand, on Flickr


[email protected] by wecand, on Flickr


On the tray by wecand, on Flickr


Three is one too many by wecand, on Flickr


beeyard by wecand, on Flickr


Compound by wecand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Anshun Lu - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Shanghai night aerial view by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


dodo by matteroffact, on Flickr


rushed by matteroffact, on Flickr


Patience by designcurve, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/edward-cui-skate/7717145894/sizes/l/


Shanghai by anotherview, on Flickr


Shanghai street by woOoly, on Flickr


shanghai - french concession misc 1 by Doctor Casino, on Flickr


shanghai - cité bourgogne 2 by Doctor Casino, on Flickr


DSC_7869_edited by racciari, on Flickr


DSC02172_DSC02181-2 images by prietke, on Flickr


DSC02162_DSC02164-3 images by prietke, on Flickr


DSC02171 by prietke, on Flickr


DSC_7871_edited by racciari, on Flickr


Shanghai by anotherview, on Flickr


Shanghai by anotherview, on Flickr


shanghai - french concession misc 2 by Doctor Casino, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Blue, Nanpu Bridge / 南浦大桥 and its Surrounding Areas*




img038 by mWei2010, on Flickr


img039 by mWei2010, on Flickr


img036 by mWei2010, on Flickr


img028 by mWei2010, on Flickr


img024 by mWei2010, on Flickr


img032 by mWei2010, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *远放* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *指环孙* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## puxi21

by 天池

www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*SCROLL >>>>>>>>>*


Shanghai morning by Songquan Deng, on Flickr









Bund panorama by Jamie Zhou, on Flickr









Sunset over the Huangpu by Jamie Zhou, on Flickr









DSC02157_DSC02159-2 images by prietke, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7698961336/in/photostream/


----------



## leo_msg

Ma6tildags said:


> still far behind HongKong


Why ?

Specifically, in what subject u think Shanghai is far behind Hong Kong ???


----------



## christos-greece

"Chimneys" by Edward L. Zhao, on Flickr


At the Oriental Pearl Tower ,Shanghai by Eason Q, on Flickr


Shanghai - Pudong with Ferries by PhotonMix (Lao An), on Flickr


#Shanghaimage 上海的十字路口系列Crossroads of Shanghai by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr


Shanghai August 2012 by Remko Tanis, on Flickr


----------



## Igor Antunov

> still far behind HongKong


Not enough sardine public housing commie blocks?


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7385476692/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7374501284/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7183446065/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7716972342/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7734050936/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mistwalker-/7693327544/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Pudong, East Shanghai.*

Pudong as panorama by wecand, on Flickr

Pudong by King of Jive, on Flickr





*People's Square, Central Shanghai.*

Shanghai Panorama by King of Jive, on Flickr

Shanghai Abstract  by IBosio, on Flickr






*Changning District Skyline, West Shanghai.*


Watching out of my office I by IBosio, on Flickr


Anshun Lu - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Watching out of my office II by IBosio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

black & white shanghai view by foreignite, on Flickr


little rain by wecand, on Flickr


Shanghai August 2012 by Remko Tanis, on Flickr


Shanghai August 2012 by Remko Tanis, on Flickr


Shanghai August 2012 by Remko Tanis, on Flickr


Shanghai August 2012 by Remko Tanis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *远放* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## puxi21

by 天池
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## christos-greece

Roof of the Frenchmen by jchiangg, on Flickr


2012-05-12 Shanghai at night by china girl 12, on Flickr


Shanghai night by Edward L. Zhao, on Flickr


Shanghai August 2012 by Remko Tanis, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7739789856/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazycheung/7726818470/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazycheung/7740645242/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai morning skyline silhouette by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai morning silhouette by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai historic architecture by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai night aerial view by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

The Clouds on That Day/那天的云 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Shanghai - 2010 by lupin_pooter, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7752035126/sizes/l/


China 2012/Shanghai by alfste, on Flickr


Shanghai Xizang Rd. by butternbear, on Flickr


Rooftop Bar view in Shanghai.jpg by dave.mention, on Flickr


Shanghai Night by butternbear, on Flickr


Shanghai Night by butternbear, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *海大头* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline from Le Royal Meridien by hugociss, on Flickr


Shanghai aerial at sunset by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai aerial in the day by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Roundabout by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai aerial at sunset by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Shanghai 2012 by sonicbar82, on Flickr


Shanghai 2012 by sonicbar82, on Flickr


Shanghai 2012 by sonicbar82, on Flickr


Shanghai 2012 by sonicbar82, on Flickr


Shanghai 2012 by sonicbar82, on Flickr


Shanghai 2012 by sonicbar82, on Flickr


Shanghai 2012 by sonicbar82, on Flickr


Shanghai 2012 by sonicbar82, on Flickr


Shanghai 2012 by sonicbar82, on Flickr


Shanghai 2012 by sonicbar82, on Flickr


Shanghai 2012 by sonicbar82, on Flickr


Shanghai 2012 by sonicbar82, on Flickr


Shanghai 2012 by sonicbar82, on Flickr


Shanghai 2012 by sonicbar82, on Flickr


Shanghai 2012 by sonicbar82, on Flickr


----------



## puxi21

by 徐捷
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Graffiti at Moganshan Road*




Moganshan Road 50 by Lowcola, on Flickr




*This Female Shanghainese Graffiti artist was spotted by some Foreign Media*


Making the "making of", Moganshan Road by Lowcola, on Flickr

Fresh piece on a graffiti wall, Moganshan Road by Lowcola, on Flickr



Graffiti on a building, Moganshan Road by Lowcola, on Flickr


Graffiti on a building, Moganshan Road by Lowcola, on Flickr


Graffiti wall, Moganshan Road by Lowcola, on Flickr


Graffiti wall, Moganshan Road by Lowcola, on Flickr


Graffiti wall, Moganshan Road by Lowcola, on Flickr


Graffiti wall, Moganshan Road by Lowcola, on Flickr


Graffiti wall, Moganshan Road by Lowcola, on Flickr


Graffiti on a building wall, Moganshan Road by Lowcola, on Flickr


Graffiti wall, Moganshan Road by Lowcola, on Flickr


Graffiti near Zhongtan Road Bridge by Lowcola, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

^^ Are there other areas in Shanghai with graffiti? 

Seems that street art like graffiti flourishes across the big cities of the Chinese mainland...


----------



## little universe

Cold City in Summer/夏日冷城 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


The Last Sunset Glow/最后一抹夕阳 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


When Night Falls/夜幕降临 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


City Texture/城市肌理 by Brady Fang, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nimrod_zhang/7764752892/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nimrod_zhang/7753732460/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nimrod_zhang/7753678122/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai historic architecture by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai historic architecture by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai morning panorama by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai morning by Songquan Deng, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaverkev/7760779954/sizes/l/


----------



## hkskyline

everywhere said:


> ^^ Are there other areas in Shanghai with graffiti?
> 
> Seems that street art like graffiti flourishes across the big cities of the Chinese mainland...


Isn't that part of the M50 art zone?


----------



## puxi21

by Mori
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## hkskyline

By *hecn277 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## puxi21

www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## Sergey_A




----------



## little universe

Shanghai Towers by ehinrichsen61, on Flickr


Keyhole view of Shanghai by Ran-Jit, on Flickr


Shanghai Towers by MOHAMMED FAISAL AL-BASYOUNI, on Flickr


Shanghai morning skyline silhouette by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai aerial at sunset by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*East Nanjing Road / 南京东路, China's Busiest Shopping Street.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hofmanphotos/7806866212/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hofmanphotos/7806812276/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hofmanphotos/7806884218/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hofmanphotos/7835604388/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Nanjing Road in Shanghai by Songquan Deng, on Flickr










*City God Temple Area / 城隍庙*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaverkev/7827164978/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaverkev/7827165532/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaverkev/7827166578/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaverkev/7827167234/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaverkev/7827165844/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## puxi21

by 天池
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## Rwarky

awesome, shanghai!


----------



## little universe

Promenades by LaC.C, on Flickr


Promenades by LaC.C, on Flickr


Promenades by LaC.C, on Flickr


Promenades by LaC.C, on Flickr


Promenades by LaC.C, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*When Night falls...*




Shanghai Blues by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Shanghai at night by Jerry*69, on Flickr


Shanghai at night by Jerry*69, on Flickr


Shanghai at night by Jerry*69, on Flickr


Shanghai at night by Jerry*69, on Flickr


Shanghai at night by Jerry*69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Capture the Colour: Yellow in Shanghai, China by paulxymon, on Flickr


29 by Petit Loir, on Flickr


The Bund, Shanghai. by Matt Paish 2011, on Flickr


Shanghai Construction by arca-obscura, on Flickr


----------



## puxi21

by Sh!N
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7793099906/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7793098048/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hofmanphotos/7830463606/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hofmanphotos/7830448112/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hofmanphotos/7835600888/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hofmanphotos/7830467684/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hofmanphotos/7830464926/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hofmanphotos/7806805586/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hofmanphotos/7830466076/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hofmanphotos/7806776406/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Untitled by FALHakaFalLin, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Views by Bufalino Photography, on Flickr


hills by wecand, on Flickr


It will up to the top by wecand, on Flickr


A bit of green for everyone by wecand, on Flickr


Shanghai Changning by McBogga, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffreez1204/7838982368/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffreez1204/7838973948/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffreez1204/7838979292/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffreez1204/7838976622/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

East Nanjing Road, Shanghai. by Matt Paish 2011, on Flickr


Shanghai at night by Jerry*69, on Flickr


Shanghai urban skyscrapers by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai Night by Tadeu Bara, on Flickr


IMG_0869.jpg by 坂上準, on Flickr


----------



## puxi21

by Sh!N
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


Shanghai aerial at dusk by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai aerial at sunset by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai urban skyscrapers by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Huangpu river - Bund by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

^^

Nice, Christos!


----------



## little universe

*City God Temple Area / 城隍庙*

Yu Garden by Lord Shen, on Flickr








*The Bund / 外滩*

Union Building, The Bund. by Lord Shen, on Flickr

China Merchants Bank Building, The Bund. by Lord Shen, on Flickr

The Bund. by Lord Shen, on Flickr

M.Benz in the Bund. by Lord Shen, on Flickr

Union Building, The Bund. by Lord Shen, on Flickr







*Russian Orthodox Church*

Nearer, My God, to Thee by Lord Shen, on Flickr






*Fengyang Rd and Xinchang Rd Junction*

Longtang (Shanghai Alleyway) by Lord Shen, on Flickr






*Xujiahui in thuderstorm*

Lightning on Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr





*Centry Ave Subway Station Entry*

Centry Ave Station. Shanghai, China. by Lord Shen, on Flickr






*Hongqiao Station*

Hongqiao Station by Lord Shen, on Flickr

Hongqiao Station by Lord Shen, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Shanghai - Pearl Tower by sama093, on Flickr


apple store entrance by sama093, on Flickr


Kodak_E100VS_29-3 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lentexx/7846817118/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7798036168/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Kodak_E100G_9-11 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


Kodak_E100G_11-16 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


A Busy Overtime Working Day/Night by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


Kodak_E100G_7-6 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


Feeding colours by Jesus Arpon, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Yan'an Road, Shanghai, China by designcurve [AWAY], on Flickr


20120726-DSC_8714 by Kevin.Dharmawan, on Flickr


20120724-DSC_8702 by Kevin.Dharmawan, on Flickr


20120309-DSC_6778 by Kevin.Dharmawan, on Flickr


20120724-DSC_8695 by Kevin.Dharmawan, on Flickr





Panorama sur Shanghai by Vynz101, on Flickr


22082012-IMG_8327.jpg by Vynz101, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

Anymore black and white pictures from Shanghai? ^__^


----------



## victor_china

I have very complete information updated history, geography, economy and society of China and Brazil with thousands of photographs and graphics by way of encyclopedias, with 19 volumes of 8 volumes of China and Brazil.


----------



## puxi21

by Sh!N
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## christos-greece

Across the water by Charliek85, on Flickr


Shanghai Night by tamacchy, on Flickr


20120724-DSC_8695 by Kevin.Dharmawan, on Flickr


20120726-DSC_8714 by Kevin.Dharmawan, on Flickr


Shanghai by night by Quel Simo lì, on Flickr


----------



## puxi21

by Sh!N
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Along the Suzhou Creek / 苏州河*


Henan Road bridge by Lowcola, on Flickr


Fujian Road Bridge by Lowcola, on Flickr


Xiamen Road by Lowcola, on Flickr


Old warehouses by North Suzhou Road by Lowcola, on Flickr


North Shanxi Road by Lowcola, on Flickr


Kaixuan Road Bridge by Lowcola, on Flickr


West Bridge by Lowcola, on Flickr


Zhenping Road neighbourhoods by Lowcola, on Flickr


Yi Chang Road by Lowcola, on Flickr


Riverside walkway by Lowcola, on Flickr


Zhongyuan Liangwancheng by Lowcola, on Flickr


Skycity Urban Industrial Park by Lowcola, on Flickr


Yafan Longmen Hotel by Lowcola, on Flickr


Henan Road Bridge by Lowcola, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Streets*


DPP_10028 by 我不是小H, on Flickr


DPP_10229 by 我不是小H, on Flickr


DPP_10245 by 我不是小H, on Flickr


DPP_10244 by 我不是小H, on Flickr


DPP_10230 by 我不是小H, on Flickr


DPP_10231 by 我不是小H, on Flickr


DPP_10238 by 我不是小H, on Flickr


DPP_10234 by 我不是小H, on Flickr


shanghai - china - 19 by Florence Canal, on Flickr


DPP_9974 by 我不是小H, on Flickr


DPP_9973 by 我不是小H, on Flickr


DPP_10017 by 我不是小H, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *跳跃的乌龟* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## puxi21

by Sh!N
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## puxi21

by Sh!N
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

Shanghai night by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Nanjing Road in Shanghai by Songquan Deng, on Flickr



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









Indigo after dark by Jamie Zhou, on Flickr










Lujiazui Calling by Jamie Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

20120825-170122 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120825-183135 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


I.S.S Normandy Apartments by Lord Shen, on Flickr


I.S.S Normandy Apartments by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Street Angel of Shanghai EP01 by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Street Angel of Shanghai EP01 by Lord Shen, on Flickr


20120825-081003 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


Yu Garden by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


Yu Garden by PhotoSophil, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaverkev/7882734160/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai aerial in the day by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai night by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Nanjing Road in Shanghai by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Lujiazui Towers, Trade Zone, PuDong Shanghai by Pramal, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


----------



## puxi21

by Mori
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Dawn by hugociss, on Flickr


Wet Street II (Pudong Cityscape) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Lujiazui Towers, Trade Zone, PuDong Shanghai by Pramal, on Flickr


Shanghai morning by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## puxi21

www.gaoloumi.com

by Mori










by 天池


----------



## christos-greece

Yan'an Road, Shanghai, China by designcurve [AWAY], on Flickr


Shanghai aerial at dusk by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Suzhou River by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


Shanghai de nuit by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


Huangpu river - Bund by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Sunrise over Pudong*

#Shanghaimage Wakeup Shangha! by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr





*Middle Huaihai Road*

Shanghai skyscrapers by DrawPerfect, on Flickr





*West Nanjing Road, Jing'an District*

静安楼宇 by zhangmirror, on Flickr





*Yangpu District Near Fudan Univeristy, NE Shanghai.*

Shanghai Density by abjam77, on Flickr





*Night in Pudong*

Downtown Shanghai by Joe Damage, on Flickr





*Where the Suzhou Creek flows into the Huangpu River*

#Shanghaimage SHANGHAI 2012 by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*A Balinese Restaurant in Shanghai*


BALI LAGUNA SHANGHAI : No.1649 Nanjing W.Rd.(lnside Jing An Park) Shanghai Tel.86 21 6248 6970 by rabbica-c, on Flickr


BALI LAGUNA SHANGHAI : No.1649 Nanjing W.Rd.(lnside Jing An Park) Shanghai Tel.86 21 6248 6970 by rabbica-c, on Flickr


BALI LAGUNA SHANGHAI : No.1649 Nanjing W.Rd.(lnside Jing An Park) Shanghai Tel.86 21 6248 6970 by rabbica-c, on Flickr


BALI LAGUNA SHANGHAI : No.1649 Nanjing W.Rd.(lnside Jing An Park) Shanghai Tel.86 21 6248 6970 by rabbica-c, on Flickr


BALI LAGUNA SHANGHAI : No.1649 Nanjing W.Rd.(lnside Jing An Park) Shanghai Tel.86 21 6248 6970 by rabbica-c, on Flickr


BALI LAGUNA SHANGHAI : No.1649 Nanjing W.Rd.(lnside Jing An Park) Shanghai Tel.86 21 6248 6970 by rabbica-c, on Flickr


BALI LAGUNA SHANGHAI : No.1649 Nanjing W.Rd.(lnside Jing An Park) Shanghai Tel.86 21 6248 6970 by rabbica-c, on Flickr


BALI LAGUNA SHANGHAI : No.1649 Nanjing W.Rd.(lnside Jing An Park) Shanghai Tel.86 21 6248 6970 by rabbica-c, on Flickr


BALI LAGUNA SHANGHAI : No.1649 Nanjing W.Rd.(lnside Jing An Park) Shanghai Tel.86 21 6248 6970 by rabbica-c, on Flickr


BALI LAGUNA SHANGHAI : No.1649 Nanjing W.Rd.(lnside Jing An Park) Shanghai Tel.86 21 6248 6970 by rabbica-c, on Flickr


BALI LAGUNA SHANGHAI : No.1649 Nanjing W.Rd.(lnside Jing An Park) Shanghai Tel.86 21 6248 6970 by rabbica-c, on Flickr


BALI LAGUNA SHANGHAI : No.1649 Nanjing W.Rd.(lnside Jing An Park) Shanghai Tel.86 21 6248 6970 by rabbica-c, on Flickr


BALI LAGUNA SHANGHAI : No.1649 Nanjing W.Rd.(lnside Jing An Park) Shanghai Tel.86 21 6248 6970 by rabbica-c, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*The Thai Gallery/Lounge Bar in Shanghai*


THAI GALLERY SHANGHAI:127-1 DA TIAN RD X BEIJING W.RD SHANGHAI by rabbica-c, on Flickr


THAI GALLERY SHANGHAI:127-1 DA TIAN RD X BEIJING W.RD SHANGHAI by rabbica-c, on Flickr


THAI GALLERY SHANGHAI:127-1 DA TIAN RD X BEIJING W.RD SHANGHAI by rabbica-c, on Flickr


THAI GALLERY SHANGHAI:127-1 DA TIAN RD X BEIJING W.RD SHANGHAI by rabbica-c, on Flickr


THAI GALLERY SHANGHAI:127-1 DA TIAN RD X BEIJING W.RD SHANGHAI by rabbica-c, on Flickr


THAI GALLERY SHANGHAI:127-1 DA TIAN RD X BEIJING W.RD SHANGHAI by rabbica-c, on Flickr


THAI GALLERY SHANGHAI:127-1 DA TIAN RD X BEIJING W.RD SHANGHAI by rabbica-c, on Flickr


THAI GALLERY SHANGHAI:127-1 DA TIAN RD X BEIJING W.RD SHANGHAI by rabbica-c, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

shanghai by harry kaufmann, on Flickr











Peaceful Lawson convenience store by gaobo, on Flickr

Untitled by arndalarm, on Flickr


Approaching Lujiazui (Shanghai, Pudong) - All Chinese charactersand license plates edited. by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Shanghai-2011-elevated-road-crossing by Raphael Olivier, on Flickr

 Shanghai by arndalarm, on Flickr

 xin jing'an* by shanghaisoundbites, on Flickr


----------



## puxi21

www.gaoloumi.com

by 郑宪章


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7854736472/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7800814440/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7907360848/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7513581936/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7402107010/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7800835324/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Catholic Xujiahui Cathedral / 徐家汇天主教堂*


Shanghai ( 15 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 15 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 16 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 16 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 16 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 16 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 16 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Shanghai City by studioku, on Flickr


Shanghai Expo Area by cassiopeian, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviddu/7944092842/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenxu78/7955726486/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai by Kris Van de Sande, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-jay/7943648196/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/6960269844/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7812834756/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7812865962/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7854721682/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7540039458/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7452785076/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7402138096/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7171828248/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

By *弹指qytzj* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Pudong cityscape at night viewed from the Bund by expo2020, on Flickr


Shanghai Lujiazui highway at night  by expo2020, on Flickr


Shanghai at Night by Joe Damage, on Flickr


Shanghai. Night. by perdigana, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *hello唐唐* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## puxi21

by Kasim
http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6640348-1-1.html

Nanhui, Pudong


----------



## little universe

Shanghai ( 14 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 15 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 15 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 15 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 15 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 14 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 14 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 14 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 14 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 14 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 16 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 14 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 14 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 14 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 14 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Madame Sun Yat Sen's Former Residence in Shanghai / 上海宋庆龄故居*


Shanghai ( 16 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 16 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 16 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 16 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 16 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 16 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 16 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

* Catholic Sheshan Basilica / 佘山天主教堂 at the Sheshan Hill*


Shanghai ( 15 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 15 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 15 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 15 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


_MG_0175 by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


_MG_0174 by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


Shanghai ( 15 August 2012 ) by ButchokoyD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai old garden bridge by expo2020, on Flickr


Dreamy modern office buildings at night in Shanghai by expo2020, on Flickr


Shanghai Pudong cityscape at dawn viewed from the Bund by expo2020, on Flickr


Shanghai Lujiazui highway at night  by expo2020, on Flickr


Shanghai Pudong cityscape at night viewed from the Bund by expo2020, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Shanghai panoramic photo high-speed urban viaduct construction background at night by expo2020, on Flickr


Shanghai's modern architecture cityscape panoramic by expo2020, on Flickr


Shanghai Pudong cityscape at night viewed from the Bund Garden bridge by expo2020, on Flickr


Shanghai's modern architecture cityscape skyline by expo2020, on Flickr


PuDong New District Shanghai by Alphafish DMPaine, on Flickr


Gold by JBB | MK00, on Flickr


#Shanghaimage Another Night in Shanghai by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr


#Shanghaimage Another Night in Shanghai by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Nanpu bridge by le niners, on Flickr


North-South elevated road by le niners, on Flickr


Shanghai morning skyline silhouette by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


fire (1 of 1) by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *跳跃的乌龟* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hello唐唐* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

#Shanghaimage Another Night in Shanghai by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr


Shanghai Pudong cityscape at dawn viewed from the Bund by expo2020, on Flickr


Futuristic City by nvs9, on Flickr


The Media Tower by nvs9, on Flickr


Boat tour on Huangpu river by nvs9, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man

^^^^

What a beaultiful Boat !


----------



## Spurdo

Shanghai by cdsisti, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

The Bund by Sam_Clarke83, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

#Shanghaimage SUNRISE of the BUND by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr


#Shanghaimage Another Night in Shanghai 2012 by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr


Shanghai China by Wiechert Visser, on Flickr


Shanghai People's Square by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai at night by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Shanghai skyline by coleybwoy, on Flickr


The Oriental Pearl by coleybwoy, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

101st Floor by coleybwoy, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Desio by Dezio one, on Flickr


Artek Dezio Cesr by Dezio one, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

The Shanghai skyline. @mikecbryan by bryanbros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pink 2 by JBB | MK00, on Flickr


Another night scene by JBB | MK00, on Flickr


Cityscape Shanghai Pudong - Wai Bai Du Bridge by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


DSC_0324 by danlong, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8063728996/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8063691651/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8063640815/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8063634561/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8063786677/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8062941022/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8062958203/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Spurdo

lanes by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

近黄昏 / dusk by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Steel Bridge and Pudong Luijiazui (Shanghai) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0317 by danlong, on Flickr


DSC_0324 by danlong, on Flickr


DSC_0192 by danlong, on Flickr


IMG_5504 by StuartMD, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

The 711 building - take one by mWei2010, on Flickr


1933 Panorama by mWei2010, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lkn4aurum/8065000760/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8062689679/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Daniel Shanghai 2012 by www.xiaotuo.de, on Flickr


Daniel Shanghai 2012 by www.xiaotuo.de, on Flickr


----------



## puxi21

by 天池
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai street view by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


the bund-shanghai by newkleus00, on Flickr


Shanghai, the Puxi side by jackfre2, on Flickr


Steel Bridge and Pudong Luijiazui (Shanghai) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

City of Dreams by Chewy~!, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Lujiazui skyline by Fabien Pfaender, on Flickr


Lujiazui skyline by Fabien Pfaender, on Flickr


Lujiazui skyline by Fabien Pfaender, on Flickr


Vue depuis de décapsuleur by Fabien Pfaender, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By *FEI-CHUN YING* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/golf9c9333/8079386591/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/golf9c9333/8079786493/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/golf9c9333/8079304667/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/golf9c9333/8076487019/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By *Douglas von Roy* from flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mountain-sea/8081965199/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mountain-sea/8079367713/sizes/l/in/photostream/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/mountain-sea/8079318548/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mountain-sea/8082142650/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

ShangHai-3 by h-song, on Flickr


ShangHai-4 by h-song, on Flickr


ShangHai-2 by h-song, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Have a nice ride - Hangzhou to Shanghai by Wen Cheng Liu, on Flickr


Have a nice ride - Hangzhou to Shanghai by Wen Cheng Liu, on Flickr


Have a nice ride - Hangzhou to Shanghai by Wen Cheng Liu, on Flickr


Have a nice ride - Hangzhou to Shanghai by Wen Cheng Liu, on Flickr


Have a nice ride - Hangzhou to Shanghai by Wen Cheng Liu, on Flickr


----------



## TEBC

cfredo said:


> What island? Can't remember any island in Skyfall.
> 
> Yeah, those skyline shots in Skyfall are just breathtaking.


The abandoned one that Javier Barden was arrested


----------



## hkskyline

By *云开雾散* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Highcliff

lot of pics...amazing....


----------



## myararat04

*Photos by 姚玉成*
http://www.panoramio.com/user/6473865


----------



## little universe

Shanghai II juli 2012-74 by iamstayingfit, on Flickr


Shanghai II juli 2012-65 by iamstayingfit, on Flickr


Shanghai Ia juli 2012-74 by iamstayingfit, on Flickr


Shanghai Ia juli 2012-341 by iamstayingfit, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *老海J* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Spurdo

Shanghai Skyline by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


----------



## shanghaihousing

Im a huge fan of this shot


----------



## italiano_pellicano

great city


----------



## little universe

Shanghai in the Morning by i_plus, on Flickr


Shanghai - 上海 by Dàenchina, on Flickr


Shanghai - 上海 by Dàenchina, on Flickr


Shanghai - 上海 by Dàenchina, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/monsieurdedalus/8195999972/sizes/l/


Shanghai - 上海 by Dàenchina, on Flickr


Yuanshen Sports Centre Stadium by hugociss, on Flickr


Aeroflot commercial, Tomorrow Square, Shanghai, China by Ran-Jit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Pudong - Majestic Lujiazui by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


DSC_9350(HDR) by lwtt93, on Flickr


When Blue Lights Were Turned On Again/当蓝光再现 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Lighting the Road Ahead/照亮前路 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


----------



## rsepsot

Comparing Shanghai and Sao Paulo...

Come on guys, Sao Paulo is WAY overestimated.


----------



## Spurdo

Lujiazui Ring by Yves ANDRE, on Flickr


Sista by Yves ANDRE, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Sunset over Shanghai by Slava (Zippy's back), on Flickr


20121119-SHANGHAI by shiboer 蔡, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Trolleybuses*



Trolleybus 20R by dedtiga, on Flickr


Trolleybus 24R by dedtiga, on Flickr


Trolleybus 23R by dedtiga, on Flickr


Trolleybus 20R by dedtiga, on Flickr


Trolleybus 22R by dedtiga, on Flickr


Trolleybus 15R by dedtiga, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *何导* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Really nice classic old European style. Where is it in Shanghai?

...thank you all for the many cool photos of Shanghai skyline :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong skyline by jijis, on Flickr


shanghai waterhouse rooftop by Shawn Kregan, on Flickr


the bridge at night by Carlos*P, on Flickr


Shanghai at Night by IainCameron, on Flickr


Shanghai at Night by IainCameron, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Really nice classic old European style. Where is it in Shanghai?
> 
> ...thank you all for the many cool photos of Shanghai skyline :cheers:


That's the Shanghai Film Park : http://www.shfilmpark.com/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The movie "Shanghai" (John Cusack, Chow Yun-Fat) was shot there?


----------



## hkskyline

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The movie "Shanghai" (John Cusack, Chow Yun-Fat) was shot there?


I believe it was actually shot in Bangkok!


----------



## hkskyline

By *正人* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Speirs68




----------



## Linguine

gorgeous images....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai, Pudong Avenue by Sacha de Druel, on Flickr


Shanghai, Airport by Sacha de Druel, on Flickr


Shanghai, DBS by Sacha de Druel, on Flickr


Shanghai, Financial District by Sacha de Druel, on Flickr


----------



## HKG

What's the name of this honeycomb skyscraper?
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=15066&pid=86569&page=7&extra=page=1#pid86569


photo taken on Jan 2012


----------



## cfredo

^^
There are actually two of them (the other one is on the other side of the skybridge). 
It's the Langham Hotel Xintiandi Shanghai, designed by KPF.










KPF website
Langham Hotel website


----------



## little universe

Panoranic Shanghai/宽景魔都 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Sunset Glow/夕照 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Shanghai Sunset/魔都余晖 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


China Shanghai landmark at sunset by 宋大都督NiCK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Bund by hugociss, on Flickr


The Longest Wait by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


China Shanghai landmark at sunset by 宋大都督NiCK, on Flickr


DSC_0196 by ShiboXu, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Skyline Shanghai China  by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Skyline Shanghai China  by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Skyline Shanghai China  by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Skyline Shanghai China  by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Skyline Shanghai China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Shanghai China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## UncleScrooge

Spurdo said:


> Skyline Shanghai China  by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline Shanghai China  by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


Omg! So futuristic, nice and clean. How's Shanghai's tourist industry working out at the moment? I'm going to travel a lot in Eastern Europe in the coming months but it feels like I'd have to make a trip to China instead of Korea (which I originally planned) after next summer.


----------



## HKG

Hello Shanghai！
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=15066&pid=86575&page=7&extra=#pid86575

Sept 2012 at 4:30pm


----------



## Ujeen

fantastic shots and aerial views !


----------



## Pansori

HKG said:


> Hello Shanghai！
> http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=15066&pid=86575&page=7&extra=#pid86575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sept 2012 at 4:30pm


The middle one seems ok :yes:


----------



## christos-greece

Big City #shanghai #skyline #night #lights #citi #blackandwhite #instagood by Rawksteadi, on Flickr


Shanghai Wheelock Square with City Highway (Jingan, Shanghai) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Same street - Side A by JBB | MK00, on Flickr


Highways by JBB | MK00, on Flickr


Shanghai China by Richard Ellis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## HKG

Pansori said:


> The middle one seems ok :yes:


They are all ok for me ^^


----------



## little universe

By 基诺 stoney zhang from flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8192936643/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8193996612/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8194003080/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8196091512/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8195013405/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8196102324/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8205955384/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8205963346/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8204879561/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8083225491/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8205966852/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Power Station of Art (Shanghai Contemporary Art Museum) / 上海当代美术馆*

It was converted from a huge power plant...like the Tate Modern in London 




Shanghai Biennale 2012 (2) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr



Shanghai Biennale 2012 (42) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr



Shanghai Biennale 2012 (43) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr



Shanghai Biennale 2012 (16) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr



Shanghai Biennale 2012 (32) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr



Shanghai Biennale 2012 (24) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr



Shanghai Biennale 2012 (26) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/whq/8211849941/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/whq/8211933943/sizes/l/in/photostream/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/whq/8211860601/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/whq/8213013957/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

Shanghai_1 by 李香兰, on Flickr


Shanghai skline pan 18 6 DSC by Tristan James Wilkinson, on Flickr


Puxi Golden Hour by robertmpratt, on Flickr


Green Jinqiao by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mountain-sea/8208951482/sizes/l/in/photostream/












http://www.flickr.com/photos/eshonline/8213943750/sizes/l/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/adarkwalker/8207675539/sizes/l/












http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaverkev/8210853302/sizes/l/


----------



## little universe

*Yuyuan Garden / 豫园*



Pavilion of Listening to Billows 听涛阁 and Jade Water Corridor 積玉水廊 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Exquisite Jade Rock (Yu Ling Long) 玉玲龙 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Huijing Tower 会景樓 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Huijing Tower 会景樓 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Inner Garden 内园 - Ancient Stage 古戏台 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Deyue Hall 得月樓 and Depository of Books and Paintings 藏书樓 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Wanhua Chamber 萬花樓 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Dianchun Hall 点春堂 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Deyue Hall 得月樓 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Yuyuan Garden 豫園 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Relaxation Stone Boat 亦舫 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Yuyuan Garden 豫園 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Yangshan Hall 仰山堂 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Acting-and-Singing Stage 打唱台 and Kuailou Pavilion 快樓 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


View from Yangshan Hall 仰山堂 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Yangshan Hall 仰山堂 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Yangshan Hall 仰山堂 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


View from Wanhua Chamber 萬花樓 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Yangshan Hall 仰山堂 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Lujiazui from the Jin Mao Tower by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr


Shanghai's World Financial Center - Global Magnet | 上海环球金融中心 - 全球磁 by VK | Photography, on Flickr


HSBC Building and Customs House [HDR] | 汇丰银行大楼和江海关 [高动态范围成像] by VK | Photography, on Flickr


exhibition centre cross roads by pmac1985, on Flickr


JingAn Temple - Typical Traffic (Shanghai) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Architecture Clash (Shanghai, Jingan) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Shanghai - JingAn Cityscape with JingAn Temple by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Shanghai Jingan - View on the Temple (Wheelock Square) II Horizontal by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Great job!


----------



## hkskyline

By *幸运* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Night views in Shanghai by W0F, on Flickr


Night views in Shanghai by W0F, on Flickr


Night views in Shanghai by W0F, on Flickr


Jingan District (Shanghai) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


HSBC Building and Customs House [HDR] | 汇丰银行大楼和江海关 [高动态范围成像] by VK | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Modern World

biggest in the world?? i don't think so


----------



## little universe

Nine Zigzag Bridge 九曲橋 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Nanxiang Steamed Bun Restaurant 南翔饅頭店 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


View of the Bund 外灘 and Lujiazui 陆家嘴 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


View of the Bund 外灘 from Binjiang Park 滨江公园 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Shanghai morning by Woods | Damien, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Li Yuan Park Full Scan by jack.zhang, on Flickr


Shanghai Yishan by BabuFesto, on Flickr


Across Huangpu River/浦江两岸 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Skyscrapers in Lujiazui by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


odc ~ on the other side by manu.ilph ~ now without guests 'til end of january, on Flickr


----------



## albertobusy

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## Nababesco

*AWESOME. The true meaning of the word metropolis!!!*

:eek2:


----------



## little universe

*Lujiazui, Pudong / 浦东*

The Bund - Shanghai, China by PANO360.IN.TH, on Flickr





*Nanjing Road West, Puxi / 浦西*

Puxi Skyline in Late Afternoon by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by JBB | MK00, on Flickr


Jingan - Footbridge by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Gubei Gold Street @Night by Phreddie, on Flickr


The Bund, Shanghai. by bmhc.photography, on Flickr


The Bund Night Street Shanghai by Ryan Mansfield, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

photo38 by PeteWatters, on Flickr


photo27 by PeteWatters, on Flickr


Before the Rain/城雨欲来 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Shanghai - Colors of the Night by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Shanghai Nights by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

La concession française de Shanghai by κεη【，】, on Flickr


La concession française de Shanghai by κεη【，】, on Flickr


La concession française de Shanghai by κεη【，】, on Flickr


Lovely UK bike by κεη【，】, on Flickr


Xintiandi by κεη【，】, on Flickr


Faye by κεη【，】, on Flickr


Unicorn by κεη【，】, on Flickr


La concession française de Shanghai by κεη【，】, on Flickr


Hangzhou to Shanghai/Stage2/Xitang to Shanghai/123 by nabiis, on Flickr


Hangzhou to Shanghai/Stage2/Xitang to Shanghai/122 by nabiis, on Flickr


Hangzhou to Shanghai/Stage2/Xitang to Shanghai/118 by nabiis, on Flickr


Hangzhou to Shanghai/Stage2/Xitang to Shanghai/119 by nabiis, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/srgb/8248359247/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/srgb/8249375840/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/srgb/8245685263/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

53736017


----------



## HKG

edited


----------



## HKG

Beautiful skyscrapers in Shanghai @ 15-11-2012
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/redirect.php?tid=15066&goto=lastpost#lastpost


----------



## little universe

Sunset Sprinkling on Skycrapers/暖阳弥漫 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Lakeside Skyscraper Mirrorings/摩天镜像 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Bathed in Warm Sunset Light/沐浴暖阳 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Meeting and Parting/聚散 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Standing High/高耸 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Traffic Flow Without Cease/川流不息 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Sleepless City/不夜城 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

trips 3 by matteroffact, on Flickr


sh fam by matteroffact, on Flickr


Golden Lujiazui Financial [email protected]:50AM, March 3, 2013/迎着朝阳的陆家嘴金融城 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


DSC_0398 by Harold Lord, on Flickr



Shanghai Panorama by ZachB827, on Flickr


shlong by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

IMG_6929 by orwhitt, on Flickr

north bund 1 by matteroffact, on Flickr

bund walk 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr

Shanghai III by kevin.balanda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great new photos from Shanghai


----------



## Vrooms

^^:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

By *华山论剑* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## yanik

Amazing pics. The future at a glance :banana


----------



## Vrooms

Bright Night/亮夜 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr

The Bund Sunset Light/外滩夕照 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr

Shimao & Raffles by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr

國金中心 by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *石库门* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Vrooms

Shanghai Pollution by Peter Stewart Photography, on Flickr

Bright Night/亮夜 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr

Light Trails/光痕 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr

City God Temple of Shanghai (Explore 2013-02-26) /城隍庙 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr

Waiting for Sailing/等待启航 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr

Wujiaochang/五角场 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/sloanesiklos/shanghai


----------



## Vrooms

The Last Sunset Glow/残阳 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr

Blue Huangpu River/蓝色浦江 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr

The Dock/码头 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr

Scaffolding/触角 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Waibaidu Bridge (外白渡桥) by pamhule, on Flickr


Late Afternoon on Ninghai Lu, Shanghai by pamhule, on Flickr


Around People's Square by pamhule, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Around the Bund by pamhule, on Flickr

Waibaidu Bridge (外白渡桥) by pamhule, on Flickr

The Bund by pamhule, on Flickr

Shanghai Rooftops by pamhule, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *bunlee* from dcfever :


----------



## Vrooms

Shanghai Lujiazui panoramic photo highway at night  by expo2020, on Flickr

Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr

The street scene of the century avenue in shanghai Pudong by expo2020, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *bnr32* from dcfever :


----------



## Vrooms

Umbrella/保护伞 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr

Lakeside Skyscraper Mirrorings/摩天镜像 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr

Scaffolding/触角 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr

Dimmed Moon (Explore 2013-03-05) /月朦胧 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *上海RGB* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

The Bund at night #china #shanghai by VibaHolic's, on Flickr


The bund #china #shanghai by VibaHolic's, on Flickr


VIB_9207 copy by VibaHolic's, on Flickr


VIB_8943 copy by VibaHolic's, on Flickr


----------



## idiootst

hkskyline said:


> I thought this is in Beijing?


Well, I guess that really makes Shanghai the biggest skyline in the world, it just steals buildings from other cities:lol:


----------



## little universe

trips 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr


trips 1 by matteroffact, on Flickr


trips 4 by matteroffact, on Flickr


shlong by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

突然发现黑白的也不错。自己顶一下。 by Vange.Zhu, on Flickr


The Bund by heheman, on Flickr


ZHAOYilu 1155023077 Midterm04 by Photomedia2013spring, on Flickr


A pond in Yuyuan gardens, Shanghai by serg_ulixes, on Flickr


Carps in a pond of Yuyuan gardens, Shanghai by serg_ulixes, on Flickr


Shopping center by demxx, on Flickr


Shanghai_DSC_1951 by Carson Ting, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Shanghai... by Rod Casro, on Flickr

Puxi (Shanghai) facing south by Creative Destruction Asia, on Flickr

Shanghai IFC Mall by LLC Photography, on Flickr

ZhongShanPark1 by joegwolf, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

- from the Flickr Set "Shanghai: February Fengshui" by Tonio Whitters, on Flickr

- from the Flickr Set "Shanghai: February Fengshui" by Tonio Whitters, on Flickr

- from the Flickr Set "Shanghai: February Fengshui" by Tonio Whitters, on Flickr

- from the Flickr Set "Shanghai: February Fengshui" by Tonio Whitters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night by zécarlos[ ô ]unroyal, on Flickr


Champagne Infinite 8 by Champagne Infinite 8, on Flickr


Lost in the Mist/雾失楼台 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Day 95 - Moon Rising Within by V L8, on Flickr


----------



## tdxer

cool!


----------



## Vrooms

#shanghai at night. #latergram #notkansas by jakedsimms, on Flickr

All signs point left #shanghai #notkansas #latergram by jakedsimms, on Flickr

Busy by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Pearl Tower by David Leo Veksler, on Flickr

2013-03-28-DSC00177.jpg by David Leo Veksler, on Flickr

The Bund by David Leo Veksler, on Flickr

Waibaidu Bridge by David Leo Veksler, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

st and friends by matteroffact, on Flickr


st and friends 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xrayfoto/8591489955/sizes/l/


IMG_1461 by RanRan42, on Flickr


i love shanghai by 牛奶milka, on Flickr


Jing'an Glow by hugociss, on Flickr


Shanghai skyline by ianguest, on Flickr


city glow by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


日落时分 Sunset 1 by shzhp, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Shanghai skyline by ianguest, on Flickr

DSC_0064 by Therealbanfer, on Flickr

DSC_0058 by Therealbanfer, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

*The Bund*


Clock Tower of Jianghai Maritimes Customs House 1927



















Southeast Corner of the former Hongkong and Shanghai Bank 1923



















Peace Hotel / Bank of China 1936










Formerly China Merchants Steam Navigation Co 1907










Formerly the Palace Hotel 1903










Formerly Yokohama Specie Bank 1925



















The Banque 1914










Yangtze Insurance Building 1920 / The Jardine Matheson Bulding 1920










Broadway Mansions Hotel




























The Westin Bund Center Shanghai








http://vlasshole.livejournal.com/69652.html


----------



## _Hawk_

*Nanjing Road*








































































http://vlasshole.livejournal.com/69904.html


----------



## automat

beautiful photos!


----------



## Vrooms

New Peak/城之巅 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr

Puxi Panorama/全景浦西 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr

Splendid Sun/灿阳 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Window View/窗外 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Lakeside/湖畔 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


外灘 by tomotsugu, on Flickr


上海徐家汇/Xu Jia Hui Shanghai by jack.zhang, on Flickr


Xujiahui, Shanghai by mklnz, on Flickr


Sunset by E_O_S, on Flickr


Untitled by Yale V, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Shanghai Trip 2013 by billbillchung, on Flickr

Shanghai Trip 2013 by billbillchung, on Flickr

Shanghai Trip 2013 by billbillchung, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Shanghai Pudong by phillipb_de, on Flickr

Shanghai City View from Pudong by phillipb_de, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

#Shanghaimage Another Night in Shanghai 2013 by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr



By *基诺 stoney zhang* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8577636302/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8578998845/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8618612553/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8614037036/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8590065372/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8582170501/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By *基诺 stoney zhang* from flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8596753039/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8478894520/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8618543097/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

Aurora Building, Shanghai by Stefan the Cameraman, on Flickr


Aurora Building, Shanghai by Stefan the Cameraman, on Flickr


Shanghai Views by Stefan the Cameraman, on Flickr


So Much to See by Stefan the Cameraman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Finance Island/金融岛 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Police trails by leniners, on Flickr


Skyline | The Bund, Shanghai by adrisigners, on Flickr


2007-03-05 Shanghai-172 by Jason Row Photography, on Flickr


Window View/窗外 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Lujiazui from Sino Life Tower by hugociss, on Flickr


Colorful City/彩城 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Shanghai by mr. maes, on Flickr

Shanghai Lujiazui Pudong. by Shawn Kregan([email protected]), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *michaeltan* from dcfever :


----------



## Vrooms

Shanghai by JMMarkiewicz, on Flickr

moderner by matteroffact, on Flickr

Shanghai by JMMarkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By * chenvip99 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

little known by matteroffact, on Flickr


moderner by matteroffact, on Flickr


gash by matteroffact, on Flickr


tubes by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

amazing pictures!! awesome


----------



## Vrooms

The Towers of Pudong, Shanghai, China by Curmo, on Flickr

The Towers of Pudong, Shanghai, China by Curmo, on Flickr

The Towers of Pudong, Shanghai, China by Curmo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Wonder whether all those observation decks within blocks of each other can compete after Shanghai Tower opens with its own deck!


----------



## Vrooms

Disfrutando de Shanghai... by Rod Casro, on Flickr

Publicidad en Shanghai... by Rod Casro, on Flickr

Tienda Apple... by Rod Casro, on Flickr

Yuyuan Garden... by Rod Casro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tripod/鼎立 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Abreast/并列 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


陆家嘴 by 甜菜_, on Flickr


南京路 by 甜菜_, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

shanghai without pollution could be unbelievable, it would look like star wars haha 

I hope china encourage electric cars and works on reduction of pollution


----------



## Pansori

el palmesano said:


> shanghai without pollution could be unbelievable, it would look like star wars haha
> 
> I hope china encourage electric cars and works on reduction of pollution


Could be?? Shanghai _is_ unbelievable as much as it gets.


----------



## Vrooms

Shanghai Street by staminajim, on Flickr

Untitled by additur, on Flickr

Day 4 - Shanghai-485 by bdshaler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Bridge Kiss by el.seppo, on Flickr


Wedders by el.seppo, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Shanghai World Financial Center by Curmo, on Flickr

Pudong, Shanghai by Curmo, on Flickr

Confucian Temple, Shanghai by Curmo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/cecilialim/shanghai


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8637661220/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai Panoramic by zorazhuang, on Flickr


Qibao, China by zorazhuang, on Flickr


Runway 16 by hugociss, on Flickr


She is bright lights and cityscapes by maryseeo, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Western Classic*

Shanghai by Gideons Chin, on Flickr

20130331 B - Shanghai Exhibition Center 01 by Jeremy Shih, on Flickr

15A_c_1024 by bLuE (yangshuo_sjtu), on Flickr









*Chinese Classic*

Yuyuan Garden by Antonio0106, on Flickr

Yuyuan Garden by Antonio0106, on Flickr

Jing'an Temple by decidedlyodd, on Flickr









*Modern Classic*

JIN MAO LOBBY 4 by COPELAND PHOTO, on Flickr

JIN MAO LOBBY DOWN by COPELAND PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Formula One World Championship by SaharaForceIndiaF1Team, on Flickr

Shanghai Lujiazui Pudong. by Shawn Kregan([email protected]), on Flickr

Shanghai Pudong.上海浦东中国 by Shawn Kregan([email protected]), on Flickr

Shanghai`s Bund by Shawn Kregan([email protected]), on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Tower by moooo73, on Flickr

Night fall by moooo73, on Flickr

Wheelock Square, Shanghai by moooo73, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

P4111914 by ChEnG-lEi, on Flickr


P4111933 by ChEnG-lEi, on Flickr


West Nanjing Road, Jing'An by David Leo Veksler, on Flickr


Impressive Skyline | The Bund by adrisigners, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Lujiazui at Blue Hour/蓝夜陆家嘴 by Brady Fang, on Flickr

DERBY IN SHANGHAI by Luca Enrico Canessa, on Flickr

Shanghai from the 23nd by digifancanon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/544/5445833.html


----------



## Vrooms

Shanghai by decidedlyodd, on Flickr

外白渡桥 by 甜菜_, on Flickr

Chinese Flag at the Bund by decidedlyodd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bridges to the City of Future (3/3) by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Lujiazui at Blue Hour/蓝夜陆家嘴 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Bridges to the City of Future (1/3) by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Abreast/并列 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *静安新村* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## little universe

*South Bund Area / 南外滩地区*





*Multi-award winning design--the Waterhouse Hotel--by local architects Neri & Hu *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rich_art/8644050486/sizes/l/in/photostream/





*The Cool Docks / 老码头*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rich_art/8642953023/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rich_art/8642951871/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rich_art/8642950675/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

Huangpu river, Shanghai by David Leo Veksler, on Flickr


藍色上海 DSC06978 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr


The River Bend/黄浦弯 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Century_Park4.jpg by dave.mention, on Flickr

Peoples_park.jpg by dave.mention, on Flickr

Plastic_Recycling.jpg by dave.mention, on Flickr

Pudong_at_Dusk3.jpg by dave.mention, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Skyscraper Clusters/高楼群 by Brady Fang, on Flickr

Clear Blue/幽兰 by Brady Fang, on Flickr

Flying Dragon/游龙 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## SydneyCity

Amazing :drool:


----------



## little universe

LUPU BRIDGE by JNee_45, on Flickr


LUPU BRIDGE by JNee_45, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbonmati/8650043514/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiborlouisotto/8648827903/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiborlouisotto/8648830713/sizes/l/


----------



## little universe

shanghai_2 by urbanpatterns, on Flickr


shanghai_5 by urbanpatterns, on Flickr


shanghai_3 by urbanpatterns, on Flickr


shanghai_1 by urbanpatterns, on Flickr


shanghai_4 by urbanpatterns, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

danny doc 5 by matteroffact, on Flickr

danny doc 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr

danny doc 4 by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Approaching Shanghai's "Square Mile"/走进上海金融城 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Halo/光晕 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Shanghai Historic Bund Riverbank by anthonymaw, on Flickr


danny doc 5 by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By *基诺 stoney zhang* from flickr










*基诺 stoney zhang* from flickr"]By *基诺 stoney zhang* from flickr[/URL]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8645294200/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8650110501/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

By *基诺 stoney zhang* from flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8664810000/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8663837208/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8671814505/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8671246004/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8671246990/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8667820383/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8671405913/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

YM6A2530 by rob_l, on Flickr


Tongji University by Chally88, on Flickr


2013-04-16 09.23.31 by strangeLine, on Flickr


Shanghai - Towers & French Concession (Sunset Fantasy) by JohnShaftFr, on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


The Pearl of Shanghai by Morgennebel, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Street Level*



Mao Zedong Monument at The Bund by norsez, on Flickr


Walking Street by norsez, on Flickr


Nanjing Walking Street by norsez, on Flickr


Sun's going down on Nanjing Road by norsez, on Flickr


Bicycles under trees by norsez, on Flickr


More Pedestrians by norsez, on Flickr


Illusively Empty Street by norsez, on Flickr


D7K_8036 by honloong, on Flickr


D7K_8060 by honloong, on Flickr


D7K_8068 by honloong, on Flickr


D7K_7884 by honloong, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sevenshi7/8681056802/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8679644414/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8678533445/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8678533387/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Jing'an Temple by norsez, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*People in Shanghai*



Sure aiming with an X100 at Jing'an Temple by norsez, on Flickr


Riding in the evening by jackyczj, on Flickr


Taopu Studio Visits by Willy Chyr, on Flickr


Taopu Studio Visits by Willy Chyr, on Flickr


Qiu Anxiong by Willy Chyr, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8677492366/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Surprise by Seth Coleman, on Flickr


Run by Seth Coleman, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8679645216/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8677487750/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## little universe

*Victory Street Resident Committee in ancient town of Zhujiajiao / 朱家角, Suburban Shanghai*

By Local *Scenic Architecture Office / 山水秀建筑事务所*


from archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

*Community Pavilion at Jintao Village, Jiading District, Suburban Shanghai*

By Local *Scenic Architecture Office / 山水秀建筑事务所*

from archdaily.com


----------



## Gatech12

This City never Stops surprising me!


----------



## little universe

*Zhujiajiao Museum of Humanities & Arts, Suburban Shanghai.*


By Local *Scenic Architecture Office / 山水秀建筑事务所*

from archdaily.com


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Night by Songming Zhang, on Flickr


Shanghai at night by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Working hard to reach the top by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Pudong skyline by night by tomh260, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Fauna and Flora in Shanghai *


:nuts: :nuts: :nuts: 





*Walking a Lamb? :lol:*

Walk by 霜纹鱼@Shanghai, on Flickr


Beer roof,@Qibao,Shanghai by 霜纹鱼@Shanghai, on Flickr


Maidservant by 霜纹鱼@Shanghai, on Flickr


Working Chow Chow by norsez, on Flickr


IMG_5708 by henning.wenk, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sfaust/8689425170/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Dog is a loyal companion. by 霜纹鱼@Shanghai, on Flickr


Thames town @Songjiang,Shanghai by 霜纹鱼@Shanghai, on Flickr


Two kinds of life by 霜纹鱼@Shanghai, on Flickr


Young lovers. by 霜纹鱼@Shanghai, on Flickr


Beautiful Bookshop @songjiang,Shanghai by 霜纹鱼@Shanghai, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maggiesworld/8609998822/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Shanghai's City Flower : Yulan magnolia / 白玉兰*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maggiesworld/8551405444/sizes/l/​


----------



## little universe

Green and peace @Qibao,Shanghai by 霜纹鱼@Shanghai, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sfaust/8688424945/sizes/l/in/photostream/


A pond @Yu Garden by norsez, on Flickr


Yu Yuan Tourist Mart Neighborhood by norsez, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by diddles469, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

The Bund by pantha29, on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline at Night by henning.wenk, on Flickr


Pudong skyline by tomh260, on Flickr


Pudong skyline by tomh260, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

IMG_5694 by henning.wenk, on Flickr


Summer in the air by 橙色Dylan, on Flickr


Shanghai, Jing An District by arjanwrites, on Flickr


Shanghai Panorama by shanghaisoundbites, on Flickr


Shanghai 上海市 by b56n22, on Flickr


Good Morning Shanghai | The Bund by adrisigners, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Elevated road running through Pudong's suburbs by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Pudong from Puxi by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


View of Pudong from the Bund by Beum เบิ้ม Portƒolio, on Flickr


Approaching Shanghai's "Square Mile"/走进上海金融城 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

OK_MG_8715 by Alessandro Pezzato, on Flickr


OK_HDR-_MG_8753 by Alessandro Pezzato, on Flickr


OK_MG_8773 by Alessandro Pezzato, on Flickr


OK_HDR-_MG_8743_4_5_tonemapped by Alessandro Pezzato, on Flickr


LN6A2226 by bonny-hsu, on Flickr


Super Dimensi | The Bund Sighseiing by adrisigners, on Flickr


Isetan Plaza, Shanghai by li yawen, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

From Sina.com.cn





*Shanghai Auto Show 2013*













*A battalion of Doraemons at Xintiandi* :nuts: :lol:


----------



## little universe

chairs by mav_at, on Flickr


Shanghai Trolleybus No. 19 (KGP-398) by FlandreMisaka, on Flickr


Shanghai Trolleybus No. 20 (H0A-041) by FlandreMisaka, on Flickr


Untitled by LeeTobey, on Flickr



DSC06421 by Berliotz, on Flickr



Shanghai by MÏÇHÆŁ, on Flickr



Sephora Flagship Store on West Nanjing Rd., Shanghai by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC6749.JPG by Shen Li Wen, on Flickr


_DSC6750.JPG by Shen Li Wen, on Flickr


_DSC6745.JPG by Shen Li Wen, on Flickr


Untitled by twentyoneseven, on Flickr


Apartment Building in Gubel, Shanghai by Phreddie, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Shanghai Highway by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


View from Shanghai Oriental Pearl Tower by @Alebi, on Flickr


----------



## Marioma

Shanghai skyline von ianguest auf Flickr


Dimmed Moon (Explore 2013-03-05) /月朦胧 von Brady Fang auf Flickr


Shanghai Cityscape from Yan'an Elevated Road von Sandro Bisaro auf Flickr


AJL March 2013-23 von TheRealAntman auf Flickr


Shanghai - Rare Weather von Lao An (PhotonMix) auf Flickr


B&W Pudong skyline von Sandro Bisaro auf Flickr


DSC_5097.jpg von ah_fotobox auf Flickr


DSC_5050.jpg von ah_fotobox auf Flickr


"Force Field" under the elevated road interchange, Shanghai [Explored] von mWei2010 auf Flickr


Heavy Traffic on Yan'an Elevated Road, Shanghai von Phreddie auf Flickr


Yanan Elevated Road, Shanghai von Phreddie auf Flickr


南北高架路 / the North-south Elevated Road in shanghai von blackstation auf Flickr


Four Layer Highway, Shanghai von jshansen auf Flickr


highway cloverleaf, Shanghai von pilchard27 auf Flickr


Shanghai Highway von cuckoo over lulu auf Flickr


Shanghai Airport highway von ed 37 ~~ auf Flickr


Shanghai von arndalarm auf Flickr


Downtown highway junction von Lowcola auf Flickr


Triptych von evan.chakroff auf Flickr


shanghai aerial von FragelRocks auf Flickr


Shanghai aerial at sunset von Songquan Deng auf Flickr


Shanghai aerial at dusk von Songquan Deng auf Flickr


Shanghai aerial at dusk von Songquan Deng auf Flickr


Shanghai city from B747 von Pep Air auf Flickr


Shanghai downtown von Lowcola auf Flickr


Shanghai: Putuo and Jingan districts von Lowcola auf Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Parks in Spring*




20130501-010 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20130501-009 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


Shanghai Midi Festival 2013 by MÃ�Ã‡HÃ†Å�, on Flickr


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Changfeng Park-Shanghai by Lijun Yao, on Flickr


Shanghai Jinhai Wetland Park by Lijun Yao, on Flickr


_DSC6749.JPG by Shen Li Wen, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nelsonmni/8711008328/sizes/l/


shanghai by etherjag, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mizmi9/8709934005/sizes/l/


STREET VIEW by JNee_45, on Flickr


STREET VIEW by JNee_45, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrystalding/8654663358/sizes/l/in/photostream/


shanghai by etherjag, on Flickr


IMG_8655 by YanShots, on Flickr


shanghai by etherjag, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrystalding/8704373592/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708361853/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai by etherjag, on Flickr


shanghai by etherjag, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/festisei/8706274337/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## christos-greece

Behind the Nanjing Rd. by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Behind the Nanjing Rd. by Lord Shen, on Flickr


View from Shanghai Oriental Pearl Tower by @Alebi, on Flickr


Shanghai Highway by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## automat

beautiful photos


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nelsonmni/8707655694/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai by etherjag, on Flickr


42 by Nic Hawk, on Flickr


By *澄澄 Chengcheng* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708381613/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708372915/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708371149/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8709486066/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8709497802/sizes/l/in/photostream/


hidden away by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

IMG_4262 by Гок, on Flickr


IMG_4258 by Гок, on Flickr


IMG_4255 by Гок, on Flickr


Hongqiao - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Shanghai at Night by Zlatko Unger, on Flickr


Shanghai Fisheye Sci Fi by @Alebi, on Flickr


#SHANGAHiMAGE Sunset of City by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr​


----------



## Marioma

2010 Shanghai fire von designcurve auf Flickr


2010 Shanghai fire von caEsIuM ToNy auf Flickr


Shanghai Skyline von mkools auf Flickr


Shanghai_Skyline_Panorama_02 von pneuronaut auf Flickr


Shanghai Panorama I von pmorgan auf Flickr


Shanghai skyline von carlossg auf Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/angelikabentin/8716459305/sizes/l/


#SHANGHiMAGE Another Night in Shanghai 2013 by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr


La jungla de cristal... by Rod Casro, on Flickr


Skyscrapers | Shanghai by adrisigners, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Midi Music Festival 2013 *





Midi Festival 2013 Shanghai by Jian.Huang1984, on Flickr


Midi Festival 2013 Shanghai by Jian.Huang1984, on Flickr


Midi Festival 2013 Shanghai by Jian.Huang1984, on Flickr


Midi Festival 2013 Shanghai by Jian.Huang1984, on Flickr


Midi Festival 2013 Shanghai by Jian.Huang1984, on Flickr


Midi Festival 2013 Shanghai by Jian.Huang1984, on Flickr


Midi Festival 2013 Shanghai by Jian.Huang1984, on Flickr


Midi Festival 2013 Shanghai by Jian.Huang1984, on Flickr


Midi Festival 2013 Shanghai by Jian.Huang1984, on Flickr


Midi Festival 2013 Shanghai by Jian.Huang1984, on Flickr


Midi Festival 2013 Shanghai by Jian.Huang1984, on Flickr


Midi Festival 2013 Shanghai by Jian.Huang1984, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

Blurred Motion/律动 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Huge Construction Site/大工地 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Puxi / The Bund by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Shanghai Fisheye Sci Fi by @Alebi, on Flickr


Barge Boats Formation, Shanghai by YG Low, on Flickr


----------



## bsq109

very nice photos!


----------



## christos-greece

Dark Clouds (Explore 2013-05-10)/黑云压城 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


人民廣場 by Гок, on Flickr


cleary by matteroffact, on Flickr


cleary south by matteroffact, on Flickr


tracks of light 02 by Carlos*P, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/julia_havanskih/8723305059/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Yu Garden - Shanghai by Matteo Brusaschetto Photo, on Flickr


Luoghi d'altri tempi. by Matteo Brusaschetto Photo, on Flickr


Untitled by Matteo Brusaschetto Photo, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jackking2811/8727874436/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Cityscape by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Skyline over Yangpu Bridge by hugociss, on Flickr


cleary south by matteroffact, on Flickr


cleary by matteroffact, on Flickr


Huge Construction Site (Explore 2013-05-08)/大工地 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Skyscraper facades in Liu Jia Zui by Raphael Bick, on Flickr


New Beginnings by idashum, on Flickr


Dawn over Shanghai by KonstantinosDelta, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

bund view 4 by matteroffact, on Flickr


bund view 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr


bund view 6 by matteroffact, on Flickr​


----------



## automat

GREAT WORK! AWESOME!


----------



## little universe

*Stark Contrast*




china shanghai - 012 by michaelhersrud, on Flickr


china shanghai - 011 by michaelhersrud, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Crystal Metropolis / 琉璃都市*





Crystal City (3/8) (Explore 2013-05-14)/琉璃都市 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Crystal City (1/8)/琉璃都市 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Crystal City (2/8) (Explore 2013-05-13)/琉璃都市 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Crystal City (6/8) (Explore 2013-05-15)/琉璃都市 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Crystal City (4/8) (Explore 2013-05-14)/琉璃都市 by Brady Fang, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Arising Shanghai Tower*





By *基诺 stoney zhang* from flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8900211985/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8780825097/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8721215472/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8815480666/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8670916073/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8686790802/sizes/l/in/photostream/

​


----------



## little universe

Untitled by dT0103, on Flickr


Untitled by dT0103, on Flickr


Re-20100807617 by dT0103, on Flickr


IMG_4147 by dT0103, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shenhah/8716307284/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shenhah/8715168813/sizes/l/


Photogenic Fish by _mttln, on Flickr













all_Snapseed by dT0103, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

liu_yanan+kai_fagaschinski+yan_jun-shanghai-by-RAM29 by yan jun (subjam), on Flickr


itta by yan jun (subjam), on Flickr


你 by 丝给吧, on Flickr


PA by 丝给吧, on Flickr


絲給吧 by 丝给吧, on Flickr


fmcs-shanghai-by-RAM44 by yan jun (subjam), on Flickr


TronOrchestra+SAM2+SomeMoreSams+ -2 by yan jun (subjam), on Flickr


Face Pudong Overview by Rixn, on Flickr


Shanghai Tai Chi by Ed Graham Photo, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Wen Miao (Confucian Temple) / 上海文庙*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8909312137/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8909311937/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8909939158/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8909312325/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8909938874/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8909313585/sizes/l/in/photostream/









*Yuyuan Garden / 豫园*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8905389406/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8905392542/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8904775653/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8905389998/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8904772501/sizes/l/in/photostream/






​


----------



## little universe

CHI (2354)p by One More Destination, on Flickr


CHI (2655)p by One More Destination, on Flickr


CHI (2343) by One More Destination, on Flickr


CHI (2602)p by One More Destination, on Flickr



Shanghai, China by Wulf_Willis, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai, China by Wulf_Willis, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Wulf_Willis, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Wulf_Willis, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Wulf_Willis, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Wulf_Willis, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Wulf_Willis, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Wulf_Willis, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Wulf_Willis, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

Summer Time/夏日时光 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


The Bund by shiqixie, on Flickr


风花雪月不肯等人 只留黄昏美景记心间 by shiqixie, on Flickr​


----------



## chambre12

I love China!!!:lovethem: I'd like to meet that beautiful country!!


----------



## bozenBDJ

Pudong, Shanghai, China by Rob Whitworth, on Flickr


Yuyuan Garden, Shanghai, China by Rob Whitworth, on Flickr


Yan An Lu Gap Jia, Shanghai, China by Rob Whitworth, on Flickr


Pudong, Shanghai, China by Rob Whitworth, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Huangpu Sundown by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Sheraton Shanghai Waigaoqiao Hotel—Hotel Exterior Night by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Shanghai Hongkou Hotel—North Sichuan Road at night by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardsercombe/8929169540/sizes/l/


Yuyuan Garden, Shanghai, China by Rob Whitworth, on Flickr


multicolour by matteroffact, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

http://www.flickr.com/photos/5576672...69124/sizes/l/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/5576672...23152/sizes/l/


Je suis tombé dans le "pano"... by Photocégé, on Flickr​


----------



## steven939

GREAT WORK! THANKS!


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gzy19921010/8923827376/sizes/l/


2013-2613 by Gérard Schroeder, on Flickr


2013-2618 by Gérard Schroeder, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8962546740/sizes/l/​


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai skyline by SC Verschuren, on Flickr


Shanghai skyline - The Bund by dhamments2013, on Flickr


Shanghai Cityscape by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by James.D.Wolff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai nights by dfox photo, on Flickr


Nanpu Bridge at Blue Hour by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Lost/隐没 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Crack/裂痕 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Century Park, Pudong by JingCarloNass, on Flickr



The Bund by JingCarloNass, on Flickr



Jet in the Set by JingCarloNass, on Flickr



SMQ_0025 by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr



LIND by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr



Shanghai SMP skate park by Paul Lambert photos, on Flickr
​


----------



## skyridgeline

*"This is Shanghai"*

Published on Jun 5, 2013 (up to 1080p)


----------



## little universe

Shanghai: arguably China's most photogenic city. (others would say the imperial capital Beijing or the former colony HK)


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Cityscape by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Huangpu Sundown 2 by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


The Forbidden Platform/禁台 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Summer Time/夏日时光 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Blue Night of Lujiazui/陆家嘴蓝夜 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8969493634/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8968333785/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8968275567/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8950415804/sizes/l/in/photostream/


#SHANGHAiMAGE SHANGHAI 2013 by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr


#SHANGHAiMAGE Another Night in Shanghai 2013 by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr


multicolour by matteroffact, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tnndrw/8986891833/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8940878228/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8940815548/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8940206851/sizes/l/


Shanghai Thai restaurant by Julav Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

20130601-025 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardsercombe/8982488414/sizes/l/



From iphone 4s --60 by 如煙, on Flickr



20130425_Musician_Ge-6 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


IMG_1500 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


Kodak_E100VS_56-1 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


Shanghai Trip 2013-273 by kirk7784, on Flickr


30 Hours in Shanghai by kriskoeller, on Flickr


This-is-Shanghai_03 by Rob Whitworth, on Flickr


20130505-P1010592 by C.H.Lin, on Flickr


DSC07307 by jeffreyng^^, on Flickr


Wedding Day by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8924919343/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_zoggy/8984798277/sizes/l/


Museum of Fudan University by sunny sunday, on Flickr


2010-08-03-Nr_028 by sups_mus, on Flickr


Shanghai by thekellen, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8927189523/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8927801088/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnevill/8927805092/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Uglyworld #1947 - Yuyuans Gardeners - (Project Cinko Time - Image 153-365) by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Wen Miao (Confucius Temple) / 上海文庙*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8913233077/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8914024534/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fridayjams/8913399581/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8913374919/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8913416659/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8914031206/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8914116990/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

*Buddhist Zhenru Temple / 真如寺*

Built in Yuan Dynasty (1271–1368)




Zhenru Temple, Shanghai China by E_O_S, on Flickr


Zhenru Temple, Shanghai China by E_O_S, on Flickr


Zhenru Temple, Shanghai China by E_O_S, on Flickr


Zhenru Temple, Shanghai China by E_O_S, on Flickr


Zhenru Temple, Shanghai China by E_O_S, on Flickr


Zhenru Temple, Shanghai China by E_O_S, on Flickr


Zhenru Temple, Shanghai China by E_O_S, on Flickr


Zhenru Temple, Shanghai China by E_O_S, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

Jin Mao and Shanghai World Financial Center Towers (III) by basair, on Flickr


Jinmao Tower & Shanghai Center by golf9c9333, on Flickr


Raffles City Shanghai by draken413o, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tnndrw/9016572018/sizes/l/in/photostream/


shanghai_ scenic architecture by p_riera, on Flickr


View of Shanghai from my hotel room by jings_chinaspreegroup, on Flickr


HDmWZ-21 by ssb-photography.com, on Flickr


IMG_9725 by jchiosso, on Flickr


IMG_9727 by jchiosso, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/surenclicks/9003662855/sizes/l/


HDmWZ-16 by ssb-photography.com, on Flickr


IMG_9742 by jchiosso, on Flickr


IMG_9670 by jchiosso, on Flickr


IMG_9680 by jchiosso, on Flickr


IMG_9733 by jchiosso, on Flickr


IMG_9744 by jchiosso, on Flickr


IMG_9603 by jchiosso, on Flickr
​


----------



## junerain

COOL UPDATES!


----------



## eddeux

christos-greece said:


> Shanghai Cityscape by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Imagine if this was the view from your home. :uh:


----------



## little universe

#SHANGHAiMAGE Another Night in Shanghai 2013 by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr


DSC_6208 by BAOCHUN.S, on Flickr


shanghai by CJ-Design, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wenjing87/9015796221/sizes/l/


China_054 by Jan Termont, on Flickr


Modern-Day Shanghai - The Pudong Skyline by LifeInMacro | Thainlin Tay, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

Modern-Day Shanghai - The Pudong Skyline by LifeInMacro | Thainlin Tay, on Flickr


0226 Pudong Skyline With The Iconic Oriental Pearl Tower;Shanghai by syppng, on Flickr


postcard - from North_, China by Jassy-50, on Flickr


Shanghai Cityscape by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

little boxes by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


20111030_Shanghai-2011_024-0154-Edit.jpg by Niklas Panten, on Flickr


20111022_Shanghai_021-0505-Edit-Edit-2.jpg by Niklas Panten, on Flickr


Shanghai Night by dante_cd, on Flickr


night of the Bund( Shanghai) by huahua 鼠鼠, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Shanghai by Chally88, on Flickr


Shanghai pudong green-city International Community by Lijun Yao, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eshonline/9045215507/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Starwberry music festival 2013-Shanghai by Lijun Yao, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lingzhu_pictures/9036792509/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eshonline/9045235891/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eshonline/9047529480/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## little universe

DSC05906 by ryuryo, on Flickr


China_036 by Jan Termont, on Flickr


Shanghai pudong green-city International Community by Lijun Yao, on Flickr


Shanghai pudong green-city International Community by Lijun Yao, on Flickr


Shanghai Bund 1919 Creative Garden by Lijun Yao, on Flickr


Old street in Shanghai by Tony and Yunyun, on Flickr


Starwberry music festival 2013-Shanghai by Lijun Yao, on Flickr


Starwberry music festival 2013-Shanghai by Lijun Yao, on Flickr


China_031 by Jan Termont, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Shanghai at Night - Pudong by PatsSoxfan, on Flickr


Shanghai at Night -- The Bund by PatsSoxfan, on Flickr


Shanghai at Night - Pudong by PatsSoxfan, on Flickr


Shanghai at Night - Pudong by PatsSoxfan, on Flickr


Shanghai at Night - Pudong by PatsSoxfan, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Evening Shanghai cityview by filchist, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8994087907/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8969677798/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe

Graffiti by [email protected], on Flickr


Graffiti by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## automat

little universe said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8967832576/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graffiti by [email protected], on Flickr​


 This is so cool...


----------



## christos-greece

View from the Bund across the Pu river 1 -- Shanghai by Canadian Dragon, on Flickr


Bund Beach Shanghai by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


DSC_0922 by kfbpix, on Flickr


20111210_China 2011_030-0119-Edit.jpg by Niklas Panten, on Flickr


DSC_0683 by kfbpix, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

十公里灯光 / the city halo by blackstation, on Flickr


明珠角 / the foot of the Oriental pearl tower by blackstation, on Flickr


金色流域 / golden watershed by blackstation, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Bund - Morning by 津, on Flickr









Shanghai Bund - Morning by 津, on Flickr









Shanghai Bund - Bending Over by 津, on Flickr









Shanghai Bund - Morning by 津, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mizmi9/8750268121/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Birds by dedtiga, on Flickr


Showcase by L u c a s ..., on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kfolio/9066935827/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-c-abbott/9125242142/sizes/l/


Untitled by Ordinary_Folk, on Flickr


Xintiandi at night by David Leo Veksler, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mizmi9/9091749163/sizes/l/


Couple (Tianzifang, Shanghai) by Vieslak, on Flickr


DSCF2153 by thebai, on Flickr


20130410_Tzui_Chuang_Sebastian_Vettel-54 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

#SHANGHAiMAGE St. Ignatius Cathedral SHANGHAI by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr


Important phone call (Tianzifang, Shanghai) by Vieslak, on Flickr


YYP on YongKang Road by mWei2010, on Flickr


YYP on YongKang Road by mWei2010, on Flickr


Fseb and Alfre by mWei2010, on Flickr


Designer by L u c a s ..., on Flickr


flower_seller, DongPing Lu (东平路）Shanghai, China. Longing to have his first customer of the day...... by vaioy, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guangweiyu/9104651964/sizes/l/


20130606-16 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


DSCF2186 by thebai, on Flickr


Waiting by Vieslak, on Flickr


20130524-3 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


Kodak_E100VS_59-12 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


DSC_4567(b) by lwtt93, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

Development Building - 建设大厦 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Metropole Hotel - 都城饭店 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


The bund,shanghai,china by 纪实摄影师Ray, on Flickr


L1002564 by fiddyyy, on Flickr


China United Apartments - 华安大厦 - Hua'an Dasha by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Bank of China - 中国银行总管理处 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Mitsubishi Building - 三菱大楼 by Fake Goods, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

Normandy Building (former ISS building) 万国储蓄会霞飞路公寓 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Joint Savings Society Bank by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Park Hotel by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Gospel Light Building - 广学大楼 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


上海馬勒別墅 Moller Villa by ArthurJo, on Flickr


Liu Ji Sheng’s Residence by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Columbus Cirlce 1 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Sun Company - 大新公司 - 上海第一百货商店 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Park Hotel Shanghai 2 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Estrella Apartments by Fake Goods, on Flickr


Nanking Drama Hall - 上海音乐厅 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


#SHANGHAiMAGE Shanghai 2013 by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr​


----------



## geoff189d

Love Shanghai's architecture from the 1920's and 30's.


----------



## little universe

入海 / go to the sea by blackstation, on Flickr




延安路高架的周末 / the weekend of the viaduct by blackstation, on Flickr




上海大观 / the panoramic view of Shanghai by blackstation, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

By *Alexandre Wurtz * from flickr


SCROLL ------>>>>









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexw_/9149449553/sizes/k/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexw_/9149454413/sizes/k/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexw_/9151685842/sizes/k/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexw_/9151016416/sizes/k/in/photostream/

​


----------



## christos-greece

Human Stream by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


P1020143 by wolfgang.brinken, on Flickr


Yan'an Elevated Road by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Commencement Ceremony at Fudan University / 复旦大学*


Shanghai's Fudan University is one of the top Chinese universities. 
June each year, millions of Chinese university and college students finish their degrees and enter into the job market.




_ZXW9680 by Zixi Wu, on Flickr


_ZXW9716 by Zixi Wu, on Flickr


_ZXW9730 by Zixi Wu, on Flickr


_ZXW9957 by Zixi Wu, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexw_/9150788524/sizes/l/


The General Post Office Building of Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


The Baidu Bridge by Lord Shen, on Flickr


The Bund by Lord Shen, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

Wild Wild East by Joel Wade Photography (JJWade), on Flickr


The Bund 外滩 by SAT-P, on Flickr


Pudong New District 浦东新区 by SAT-P, on Flickr


The Bund 外滩 by SAT-P, on Flickr


Pudong New District 浦东新区 by SAT-P, on Flickr


Pudong New District 浦东新区 by SAT-P, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

The Old City, Shanghai, China by Lesya Kim, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardsercombe/9062788278/sizes/l/in/photostream/


In the streets of Shanghai by filchist, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/st-sc/9178676538/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/st-sc/9178224992/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/st-sc/9159998007/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/st-sc/9147187622/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/st-sc/9152523071/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/st-sc/9155210738/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## little universe

The Bund by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Lokatse by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Panoramic Pudong by EugeneLimPhotography.com, on Flickr


Dusk view of the Pudong financial district, Shanghai. by peterstuckings, on Flickr
​


----------



## Gatech12

A stunning city!! indeed


----------



## christos-greece

The Bund at Sunset by M.O.O.N.F.A.C.E, on Flickr


Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


City Rhythm (12)/都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Orange Moment/橙色时刻 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


B&W Pudong skyline by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

浦東夜景 by M.O.O.N.F.A.C.E, on Flickr


----------



## TEBC

looks like NY


----------



## CP11

:bash:No looks like Shanghai.


----------



## little universe

浦江地平线 / the Pudong New Area skyline by blackstation, on Flickr










城没 / the plain sunset by blackstation, on Flickr










趋光 / trend by blackstation, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

By *基诺 stoney zhang* from flickr












http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9069217176/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9074196537/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8914438544/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8997469915/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9076443573/sizes/l/in/photostream/


City Rhythm (11)/都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

By *基诺 stoney zhang* from flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9067116581/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9191486657/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9009136488/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8997869889/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9067322607/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9195205845/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong, Shanghai, China by TC Chua, on Flickr


Chinese Laneway by ChaseDownTheSun, on Flickr


City Rhythm (16)/都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


The Bund, long exposure - Shanghai (CN) by AninhadaBest, on Flickr


The Bund area on a busy night - Shanghai (CN) by AninhadaBest, on Flickr


Pudong area seen from the Bund - Shanghai (CN) by AninhadaBest, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Street Level*












http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8972447482/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8972454472/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8972455550/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8972445442/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8972452776/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8971256967/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8972455436/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8971260861/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

*City Rhythm / 城市韵律*













http://www.flickr.com/photos/st-sc/9201350609/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/st-sc/9181373007/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/st-sc/9183230372/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/st-sc/9204639890/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/st-sc/9199565382/sizes/l/in/photostream/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/st-sc/9199706596/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## hkskyline

By *老三哥们* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

City Rhythm (18)/都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Lujiazui by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


City Rhythm (21)/都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Pudong Sunrise by M.O.O.N.F.A.C.E, on Flickr


City Rhythm (7)/都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Rhythm (22)/都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Shanghai by heylaw, on Flickr


SHANGHAIxSAMSUNG by heylaw, on Flickr


Bund by heylaw, on Flickr


Shanghai by heylaw, on Flickr


L1000239.jpg by gpparker, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*L' Avenue Shanghai*



L' Avenue Shanghai by Relux & Relux, on Flickr


L' Avenue Shanghai Building by Relux & Relux, on Flickr



L' Avenue Shanghai by Relux & Relux, on Flickr









L' Avenue Shanghai by Relux & Relux, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

City God Temple of Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


City God Temple of Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


City God Temple of Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

from the 33rd floor by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


City Rhythm (26)/都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


View from Indigo Hotel - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


_MG_4449 by MattMawson, on Flickr


Shanghai's modern architecture cityscape skyline by Zhengsheng, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Film Museum*





Shanghai-Film-Museum-COORDINATION-ASIA-yatzer-20 by Yashkakuzya, on Flickr


Shanghai-Film-Museum-COORDINATION-ASIA-yatzer-11 by Yashkakuzya, on Flickr


Shanghai-Film-Museum-COORDINATION-ASIA-yatzer-12 by Yashkakuzya, on Flickr


Shanghai-Film-Museum-COORDINATION-ASIA-yatzer-14 by Yashkakuzya, on Flickr


Shanghai-Film-Museum-COORDINATION-ASIA-yatzer-15 by Yashkakuzya, on Flickr


Shanghai-Film-Museum-COORDINATION-ASIA-yatzer-3 by Yashkakuzya, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Film Museum*




Shanghai-Film-Museum-COORDINATION-ASIA-yatzer-10 by Yashkakuzya, on Flickr


Shanghai-Film-Museum-COORDINATION-ASIA-yatzer-8 by Yashkakuzya, on Flickr


Shanghai-Film-Museum-COORDINATION-ASIA-yatzer-7 by Yashkakuzya, on Flickr


Shanghai-Film-Museum-COORDINATION-ASIA-yatzer-13 by Yashkakuzya, on Flickr


Shanghai-Film-Museum-COORDINATION-ASIA-yatzer-17 by Yashkakuzya, on Flickr


Shanghai-Film-Museum-COORDINATION-ASIA-yatzer-18 by Yashkakuzya, on Flickr


Shanghai-Film-Museum-COORDINATION-ASIA-yatzer-9 by Yashkakuzya, on Flickr
​


----------



## hkskyline

By *ICERIVER* from dcfever :


----------



## little universe

Yuyuan Garden Again (8) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Yuyuan Garden Again (7) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Yuyuan Garden Again (6) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Commerces à Shanghai by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


China, Shanghai May 2013 by Dan Cosmin, on Flickr


China, Shanghai May 2013 by Dan Cosmin, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai at night from our room by sbishop62, on Flickr


Shanghai at night from our room by sbishop62, on Flickr


Summer Night on the Bund, Shanghai by akashobin, on Flickr


City Rhythm (32)/都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


City Rhythm (30)/都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Relax by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Lokatse by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Lokatse by Lord Shen, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Xin Yong An Rd. by Lord Shen, on Flickr


City God Temple of Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By *基诺 stoney zhang* from flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9385019361/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9302317642/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9338791503/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9387778234/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## little universe

By *基诺 stoney zhang* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9278146612/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9316318633/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9319491732/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9283463387/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9286327230/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9078808582/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9199771033/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9210392716/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9267437943/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## little universe

* by E_O_S, on Flickr


161/365 by Renee Zhou, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9392748052/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Samadhi Yoga by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr


享受晨光 / the morning light by blackstation, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alfred-lin/9326122720/sizes/l/in/photostream/


The Messenger by dfox photo, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Bonsai Garden by dfox photo, on Flickr


Shanghai Yu Garden by LifeInMacro | Thainlin Tay, on Flickr









Jing'an Temple - Shanghai by iOscarPhoto, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai 1 by Steph Cowley, on Flickr


Nine Dragon Pillar (Shanghai) by ahmed burai, on Flickr


Pudong New District 浦东新区 by SAT-P, on Flickr


[China 2013 Shanghai 192 by John C. Grech, on Flickr


IMG_4085 by sasfunguy, on Flickr


----------



## nlassc

Love Huangpu and Hongkou Districts!


----------



## christos-greece

the circle by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


the tower by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Broadcasting to the People by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


City Rhythm (59) /都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


nanpu bridge by ahmed burai, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

#SHANGHAiMAGE Another Night in Shanghai 2013 by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Shanghai in Sunset by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Morning Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Morning Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Morning Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

魔都四大天王 by J . YANG, on Flickr


IMG_6229.JPG by Shanghai Air, on Flickr


IMG_6230.JPG by Shanghai Air, on Flickr


IMG_6231.JPG by Shanghai Air, on Flickr


----------



## kix111

little universe said:


> *Huaihai Rd / 淮海路 at night*
> 
> Along with Nanjing Rd West, Nanjing Rd East & Sichuan Rd North, it is one of Shanghai's leading shopping streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 上海K11購物藝術中心 by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr
> 
> 
> K11 by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr
> 
> 
> K11 旋轉木馬 by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr
> 
> ​



OH MY GOD K11 IS FULLY OPEN NOW? THIS PLACE IS CRAZY.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Shanghai Bottle Opener and new Telescope. by juko85, on Flickr


20130727_Pudong_1 by klenkes, on Flickr


上海中心封顶3 by litouch, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*The Ancient Town of Zhujiajiao / 朱家角*
Qingpu District, Suburban Shanghai





Zhujiajiao (朱家角) Ancient Town by michaelruta1, on Flickr


Zhujiajiao (朱家角) Ancient Town by michaelruta1, on Flickr


Zhujiajiao (朱家角) Ancient Town by michaelruta1, on Flickr


Zhujiajiao by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Hongqiao Business Zone / 虹桥商务区*
changning District, West Shanghai





Hongqiao Evening by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Anshun Lu Hongqiao by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


City Details - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


​


----------



## COmountainsguy

Awesome pics of Shanghai!


----------



## bozenBDJ

Untitled by AnitaNgaire, on Flickr


Untitled by AnitaNgaire, on Flickr


Untitled by AnitaNgaire, on Flickr


IMG_4351 by sasfunguy, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Wujiang Road / 吴江路*
One of my favourite streets in Shanghai.  It's in Jing'an District near Nanjing Road West









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyaneyed/9429961146/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7441/9429960440_8276d92e81_m.jpg






*Nanjing Road East / 南京东路*
Huangpu District
It is one of China's most well-known shopping streets


南京东路 雨后 East Nanjing Road After Rain, Shanghai by Duyi_Han, on Flickr

上海南京东路 傍晚 近河南中路 East Nanjing Road at dusk, Shanghai by Duyi_Han, on Flickr

上海南京东路 傍晚 近外滩 East Nanjing Road at dusk, Shanghai by Duyi_Han, on Flickr

​


----------



## bozenBDJ

christos-greece said:


> the circle by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


Now i understand where did they get the 'inspiration' for that 'Temporary' _Mataf _extension in Mecca  .


----------



## christos-greece

when the sun shines on Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


City Rhythm (64) /都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


curves III by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


Skyline Avenue by hugociss, on Flickr


City Details - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Magical-polis / 魔都 *
A nickname coined by Chinese People for Shanghai










After the thunderstorm by golf9c9333, on Flickr










魔都 by golf9c9333, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Xujiahui @ Night / 徐家汇夜景*

Shanghai Xujiahui 徐家汇夜景 by butternbear, on Flickr







*Pudong New Area / 浦东新区*

Lujiazui 2012 by butternbear, on Flickr






*Lujiazui Financial Zone at Pudong / 浦东 陆家嘴金融区*

【The City of Shanghai】陆家嘴 by butternbear, on Flickr






*Nanjing Road West at Jing'an District / 静安 南京西路*

【The City of Shanghai】静安 南西 by butternbear, on Flickr







*Shanghai City Centre: People's Square at Huangpu District / 上海市中心 人民广场*

【The City of Shanghai】人民广场 by butternbear, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai @ Night / 夜上海*

*周璇*30年代老歌: 夜上海, 夜上海, 你是个不夜城, 华灯起, 乐声响, 歌舞升平.






北京東路 by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr


The Peninsula Shanghai by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr


益豐外灘源／Yifeng Galleria by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr


Untitled by johnlsl, on Flickr


Untitled by johnlsl, on Flickr


SMQ_1034 by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr


167/365 by Renee Zhou, on Flickr


168/365 by Renee Zhou, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

Jingan' Temple, Shanghai by E_O_S, on Flickr


1920-0104 by shzhp, on Flickr


Shanghai by Mikko Brander, on Flickr


The paramount by Roon & Beks, on Flickr


SMQ_1099 by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr


環貿廣場iAPM by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr


Normandie Apartment by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr


SUNWIN CNG Bus SWB6115Q-3 by dedtiga, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

The Bund and Beyond by Jdiddymac, on Flickr


【The City of Shanghai】静安 南西 by butternbear, on Flickr


【The City of Shanghai】人民广场 by butternbear, on Flickr


City Rhythm (75) (Explore 2013-08-12)/都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Luijiazui night by Simon24, on Flickr


City Rhythm (74) (Explore 2013-08-11)/都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*The Ancient Town of Zhujiajiao / 朱家角*
Qingpu District, Suburban Shanghai



Boat un Zhujiajiao by iOscarPhoto, on Flickr


Zhujiajiao by Will Clayton, on Flickr


Zhujiajiao by EugeneLimPhotography.com, on Flickr


Zhujiajiao by EugeneLimPhotography.com, on Flickr


Zhujiajiao by EugeneLimPhotography.com, on Flickr

​


----------



## hkskyline

By *海大头* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## bozenBDJ

Huangpu River by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr


24 Shanghai by Godoycrucino en París, on Flickr


13 Shanghai by Godoycrucino en París, on Flickr


23 Shanghai by Godoycrucino en París, on Flickr



skyridgeline said:


> http://www.airpano.ru/files/Shanghai-China/2-2?scene=s4&?ath=-640.66&?atv=-6.69&?fov=42.95 for high resolution "AirPano" views.
> 
> airpano.com


----------



## little universe

Metro by Roon & Beks, on Flickr


Mario and his friend by mWei2010, on Flickr


img019 by mWei2010, on Flickr


Mario and friends by mWei2010, on Flickr


Beggar on the bus by mWei2010, on Flickr


KODAK_E100G_5-1 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


Kodak_E100VS_65-11 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


Jinshan Beach, Shanghai by alexkerkis, on Flickr


Pig pen by Roon & Beks, on Flickr


Shanghai Biennale 2012 by hirondelle_du, on Flickr


2013_06_23_TEDxJingAn-99 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

rush hour II by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


Old Shanghai, China by chris.i, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by chris.i, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by chris.i, on Flickr


East Nanjing Road, Shanghai, China by chris.i, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by chris.i, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Rising Orient by hugociss, on Flickr


Shanghai Harbor by 摩托手不出车祸, on Flickr


Shanghai Harbor by 摩托手不出车祸, on Flickr


image by 摩托手不出车祸, on Flickr


Changning Interchange by hugociss, on Flickr


West Jing'an by hugociss, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Ballet Company / 上海芭蕾舞团*
*Shanghai Ballet Company* is the 2nd best in China after the Beijing-based *National Ballet of China / 中央芭蕾舞团*.












http://www.flickr.com/photos/dancetabs/9518500717/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dancetabs/9518496295/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dancetabs/9521281452/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dancetabs/9521280824/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dancetabs/9518493673/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dancetabs/9518504507/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dancetabs/9518503835/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dancetabs/9518495651/sizes/l/in/photostream/

​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Railway Station by Adam TONG, on Flickr









Shanghai Museum by NiJ0, on Flickr


【The City of Shanghai】The Bund by butternbear, on Flickr
​


----------



## hkskyline

By *hello唐唐* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Luijiazui Shanghai by arjalvaran, on Flickr


Lujiazui by KimonBerlin, on Flickr


Lujiazui by KimonBerlin, on Flickr


Shanghai Morning by notti.at, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

#shanghai #ifttt view from office by 黄小立, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

View from King's Tower 1 by Dong Dai, on Flickr









镜如止水 by JaCZ沐·光影, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai IAPM*
A Newly Opened Shopping Centre on Huaihai Road




20130810-029 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20130810-021 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20130810-048 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20130810-047 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20130810-030 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


​


----------



## bozenBDJ

View from King's Tower 1 by Dong Dai, on Flickr


View from King's Tower 2 by Dong Dai, on Flickr


View from King's Tower 4 by Dong Dai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by night by kaydee87, on Flickr


The Bund / 外滩夜景 by Andy Qiang..Share Moments, Share Life.., on Flickr


Pudong Playground by draken413o, on Flickr


Luijiazui Shanghai by arjalvaran, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Before sunset by golf9c9333, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/zhouxx1212/9556065544/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/zhouxx1212/9553276007/





​


----------



## little universe

*Donghai Bridge (East Sea Bridge) / 东海大桥*
It is one of the longest cross-sea bridges in the world.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenxu78/9642077299/sizes/h/in/photostream/

​


----------



## little universe

*Xintiandi Area / 新天地*




By *基诺 stoney zhang* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9699723724/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9630258116/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9601412926/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9626415031/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9598601971/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9626595321/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9629924392/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## little universe

Just another newly opened mall by golf9c9333, on Flickr


The canyon of brand names by golf9c9333, on Flickr


Le Avenue 尚嘉中心 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


It's dinner time by golf9c9333, on Flickr


Sunday afternoon's walk by golf9c9333, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9584699330/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Ballet in the mall by golf9c9333, on Flickr


Hooters by golf9c9333, on Flickr


5 minutes to nine by golf9c9333, on Flickr


上海油畫雕塑院美術館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


Before the start of a day by golf9c9333, on Flickr


田子坊 by golf9c9333, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Longhua Temple 龍華古寺 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


Longhua Temple 龍華古寺 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


The Red Town by golf9c9333, on Flickr


田子坊之人滿為患 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


The Yankee by golf9c9333, on Flickr


田子坊之洋MM by golf9c9333, on Flickr


田子坊之母與女 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


田子坊之韓國阿珠阿花 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


family [email protected] rd. by nibelung_20, on Flickr

​


----------



## oliver999

little universe said:


> 通明 / ablaze with light by blackstation, on Flickr
> 
> ​





kix111 said:


> Shanghai tower is in the second pic, sorry the three pictures are stitched together.


城市之夜


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai - Image 73 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


Hunted hunter by Jokin BCN, on Flickr


Shanghai - Image 223 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


Shanghai - Image 163 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


Shanghai - Image 88 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


Shanghai - Image 351 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Char Bar in Shanghai [1600 x 1068] by redditpictures, on Flickr


P9130851 by Feeder Wang, on Flickr


P9130849 by Feeder Wang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai South Railway Station Area*










pullman by ejchess, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

IMG_2594.jpg by jjhlee, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nightswimmer/9640865203/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsuck/9718961133/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nightswimmer/9640904861/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nightswimmer/9640782293/sizes/l/in/photostream/http://www.flickr.com/photos/nightswimmer/9640782293/sizes/l/in/photostream/

​


----------



## hkskyline

iapm
By *川川* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## getroy

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lowcola/9436218497/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordipinyol/9758539314/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordipinyol/9758539004/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordipinyol/9758547945/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordipinyol/9758541396/


----------



## getroy

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9764681531/


----------



## little universe

shanghai-39 by starparticle, on Flickr


shanghai-38 by starparticle, on Flickr


shanghai-36 by starparticle, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0671.JPG by Shanghai Air, on Flickr


Snake in the City by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Shanghai - Image 266 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


IMG_8954 by anekphoto, on Flickr


桥面风景 / the city deck by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## getroy

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9753215476/in/photostream/


----------



## raphael.olivier

Window cleaner in Pudong district, Shanghai
Photo by Raphael Olivier, Shanghai based architectural photographer


----------



## little universe

*Yuyuan Garden / 豫园*



SHANGHAI 02276 by Clement Celma, on Flickr


SHANGHAI 02287 by Clement Celma, on Flickr


SHANGHAI 02267 by Clement Celma, on Flickr


SHANGHAI 02321 by Clement Celma, on Flickr


SHANGHAI 02257 by Clement Celma, on Flickr


SHANGHAI 02316 by Clement Celma, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

city lights - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Shanghai - Image 200 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


DSCN2185 by gslkuek, on Flickr


Shanghai Pudong night scene - Stitched_001 by gslkuek, on Flickr


DSCN2178 by gslkuek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai night by EnixSpike, on Flickr


Shanghai night by EnixSpike, on Flickr


Shanghai night by EnixSpike, on Flickr


Shanghai night by EnixSpike, on Flickr


Shanghai - Image 124 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


彩夜 / the gorgeous night by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori

christos-greece said:


> IMG_8954 by anekphoto, on Flickr


This looks like a montage made of skyscrapers in... Singapore. The actual angle does not even exist.


----------



## little universe

迷离都市 / blurred city by blackstation, on Flickr


谷 / the city valley by blackstation, on Flickr









薄暮 / blue air by blackstation, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

落岸 / anchor by blackstation, on Flickr



旁观者 / onlooker by blackstation, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

Peace Hotel_night by S. Peterson, on Flickr










Shanghai_Panorama8 by cruiseyunfat, on Flickr










Road to the Future? Shanghai's Neon-lit Overpasses by pamhule, on Flickr










Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station by staminajim, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Hongqiao by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Shanghai Sunrise by flembotembo, on Flickr


Morning Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Morning Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Hongqiao by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Hongqiao by Lord Shen, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Skyline Viewing from the Hongqiao Airport*



B787 Dreamliner B-2722 by GM777Aviation, on Flickr


Hongqiao Airport,Shanghai by Olivier Dantiq, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

ROSS8612 by extantphotography, on Flickr


ROSS0186 by extantphotography, on Flickr


[email protected]_cherkasov by Alex Cherkasov, on Flickr


_ZXW6292 by Zixi Wu, on Flickr


_ZXW9196 by Zixi Wu, on Flickr


JZ Festival 2013 by Alex Cherkasov, on Flickr


_ZXW3891 by Zixi Wu, on Flickr
​


----------



## PuberJMP

I love Shanghai at street level a lot more than its skyline. Even though the latter is freaking awesome.


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Presenting - Lujiazui (Shanghai) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Night shift by JBB | MK00, on Flickr


1437 Shanghai by norma.atlay, on Flickr


Lujiazui Cityscape - Trio and New Walkway by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Old Section by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland

*O.M.G I LOVE SHANGHAI*:cheers: :banana:


----------



## automat

wowwowwow.............Blackstation is so awesome!!!


----------



## everywhere

@little universe: Nice sets of morning and evening images of the city at #3506


----------



## little universe

Sidei - Flip 50-50 - Shanghai by Oleg Larionov, on Flickr


Tile by hugociss, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/milamai/10803980886/sizes/l/in/photostream/


拐角邂逅 meet on bridge 无缘见面不相逢 taken by iphone 4s by Lawrence Wang 王治钧, on Flickr


Jazz Bar - Peace Hotel by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


IMG_5765 by MRECIC ARG, on Flickr


Shanghai 732 by [email protected], on Flickr


窗后 / behind the curtain by blackstation, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pragakarting/10809709675/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pragakarting/10809573314/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pragakarting/10809722845/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pragakarting/10809273586/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pragakarting/10808977455/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pragakarting/10809768373/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pragakarting/10809754303/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe

Mercedes-Benz Arena Shanghai by thibaultjacobs, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lincroftlynchs/10552838023/sizes/h/in/photostream/

​


----------



## little universe

20131108 17-47-45 by jonpurdy, on Flickr










falling city by matteroffact, on Flickr

​


----------



## hkskyline

By *跳跃的乌龟* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai River at Night by staminajim, on Flickr


Shanghai Pudong by staminajim, on Flickr


Shanghai bund panorama by christophschubert, on Flickr


Bund by christophschubert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

镜之城/mirror city part1 by casper shaw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *chiushing01* from dcfever :


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11420416616/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/casper_shaw/11385873415/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/golf9c9333/11381116453/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/butternbear/11415783864/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/butternbear/11415296194/sizes/l/


# Architecture # JingAn Shangri-La Hotel by butternbear, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11404323273/sizes/h/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/casper_shaw/11348786666/sizes/h/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yunny/11430910893/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/killoonline/11324221714/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gropius/11419132083/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/11010165066/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10692492385/sizes/l/
​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yunny/11430749045/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yunny/11430748625/sizes/l/









Shanghai Grand Theatre by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosviajero89/11390521975/sizes/l/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11404264774/sizes/l/


​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/skaterbb/11399402954/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/golf9c9333/11380663473/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/golf9c9333/11268382364/sizes/l/


Sunday afternoon walk by golf9c9333, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11425866744/sizes/l/









Untitled by Diane Z, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11422420294/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/golf9c9333/11290918526/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11339711044/sizes/l/​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10943955583/sizes/h/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/11206644003/sizes/h/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/11125466766/sizes/h/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/11383051975/sizes/h/http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/11383051975/sizes/h/



​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10513666183/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10492434753/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10534250235/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10670224516/sizes/l/


​


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai night by kohtaro.asai, on Flickr


Shanghai intersection revisted by Oscar Tarneberg, on Flickr


Shanghai by night by Guillaume Jourdan, on Flickr


Lujiazui @ Night - Image 24 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

blackness by matteroffact, on Flickr


Cityscape of Shanghai by earthdesjonist.j.c, on Flickr


Painted Motorway (Explore 2013-12-16) by Brady Fang, on Flickr


HMS DARING D32 by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Mixed Architecture! by simon.betteridge, on Flickr









_DSC4888-_DSC4894 by Peer Ole, on Flickr









_DSC4912-_DSC4916-Bearbeitet by Peer Ole, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Clubbing*


Questlove @ Unico 04 by thatsonline, on Flickr


Questlove @ Unico 23 by thatsonline, on Flickr


Questlove @ Unico 07 by thatsonline, on Flickr


Questlove @ Unico 22 by thatsonline, on Flickr


Questlove @ Unico 13 by thatsonline, on Flickr


Questlove @ Unico 17 by thatsonline, on Flickr


Questlove @ Unico 06 by thatsonline, on Flickr


Questlove @ Unico 12 by thatsonline, on Flickr


Questlove @ Unico 20 by thatsonline, on Flickr


Questlove @ Unico 14 by thatsonline, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

summer night by tiancs0031, on Flickr


Pudong by Night by glynspencer, on Flickr


blackness by matteroffact, on Flickr


十字 / systematically by blackstation, on Flickr


暗风 / the dark wind by blackstation, on Flickr


连贯 / coherent by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukemarkof/11516490456/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Shanghai - CHINA by MissBrazil, on Flickr


Shanghai - China... by MissBrazil, on Flickr


LOMO in Shanghai LC-WIDE photographer：ITA.s by ITA VISION, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*
The Ancient Town of Zhujiajiao at Night*
Qingpu District, Suburban Shanghai










West side by JBB | MK00, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*The Bund at Night*










The Bond Shanghai by aaronzhongi, on Flickr









The Bond Shanghai by aaronzhongi, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Fantasy Shanghai by mendowong, on Flickr


Untitled by astrowerx, on Flickr


High building by Guillaume Jourdan, on Flickr


Shanghai by jenn.coyle, on Flickr


Lujiazui @ Night - Image 15 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

_MG_6391.jpg by 宋大都督NiCK, on Flickr


_MG_6408.jpg by 宋大都督NiCK, on Flickr


_MG_6392.jpg by 宋大都督NiCK, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

ShangHai Morning by mendowong, on Flickr


Cityscape at sunset by butternbear, on Flickr


# Landscape# Suzhou Creek - Shanghai by butternbear, on Flickr


# Landscape# Lujiazui Pudong Shanghai by butternbear, on Flickr


# Landscape# Lujiazui Pudong Shanghai by butternbear, on Flickr


Historic Building at THe Bund, Shanghai by Addy Ho, on Flickr


_MG_2337.jpg by 宋大都督NiCK, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Laoximen by el.seppo, on Flickr


Light Blue by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Shanghai_072 by Jason ML Huang, on Flickr


Shanghai_059 by Jason ML Huang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

next page


----------



## little universe

*Happy International New Year ! *
(We'll have *Chinese New Year* a Month later )



newyear lightshow&fireworks1.jpg by dannyhu vision, on Flickr


newyear lightshow&fireworks3.jpg by dannyhu vision, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

Lokatse (Lujiazui) by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Lokatse (Lujiazui) by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Lokatse (Lujiazui) by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Shanghai exhibition hall.jpg by dannyhu vision, on Flickr


nightviewfromoccl.jpg by dannyhu vision, on Flickr


未标题_全景图2.jpg by dannyhu vision, on Flickr


BIGX.jpg by dannyhu vision, on Flickr


DSC_3905 by 随风闯荡, on Flickr


mini skycraper.jpg by dannyhu vision, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Stadium / 上海体育场 *
Xuhui District, SW Shanghai


上海最大的戶外體育場/Big stadium in shanghai by casper shaw, on Flickr


Sunset shining on big stadium by casper shaw, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

城里的月光/Moonlight city by casper shaw, on Flickr


2014年拂曉前的黑暗/2014 Darkness before dawn by casper shaw, on Flickr


钢筋水泥版的森林/The reinforced concrete forest by casper shaw, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Jade Buddha Temple / 玉佛寺*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11683344485/






*Shanghai Community Church / 上海国际礼拜堂*

Shanghai Community Church by casper shaw, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Selfie in Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


shanghai, 2012 by 一把茴香, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/speggio/11661574684/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Flickr-51 by heymon00, on Flickr


wukanglu (42 of 191) by zyinggg, on Flickr


wukanglu (70 of 191) by zyinggg, on Flickr


wukanglu (71 of 191) by zyinggg, on Flickr


wukanglu (23 of 191) by zyinggg, on Flickr


wukanglu (131 of 191) by zyinggg, on Flickr


wukanglu (143 of 191) by zyinggg, on Flickr


HMS Daring RM Band in Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


HMS Daring RM Band in Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Parks in Shanghai * 


Gongqing Forest Park by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Autumn Whispers by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Playing Under the Tree by Lord Shen, on Flickr


P1030974.jpg by @marvyn, on Flickr


P1030968.jpg by @marvyn, on Flickr


P1030972.jpg by @marvyn, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

Avenue Joffre by butternbear, on Flickr


Sundown on 2013 - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Autumn by butternbear, on Flickr


DSC_3936 by 随风闯荡, on Flickr


shanghai, 2012 by 一把茴香, on Flickr


313. No. 12 HSBC Building by ஃ முதல் அ வரை, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

11300187 by 随风闯荡, on Flickr









11300169 by 随风闯荡, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## FAAN

Lujiazui por Sandro Bisaro, no Flickr


Shanghai Sunset por Sandro Bisaro, no Flickr


Yan'an Elevated Road por Sandro Bisaro, no Flickr


Shanghai Cityscape por Sandro Bisaro, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Light by hugociss, on Flickr


Over The Rainbow by wangchuan1, on Flickr


ShangHai panorama by planetails ✈, on Flickr


NYE in ShangHai by planetails ✈, on Flickr


NYE in ShangHai by planetails ✈, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

http://kezling.ru/travels/china-3/


----------



## _Hawk_

http://kezling.ru/travels/china-2/


----------



## _Hawk_

http://kezling.ru/travels/china-1/









http://kezling.ru/travels/china-3/


----------



## christos-greece

bring on the lights by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


The Bund at Night by Martin Pilát, on Flickr


up and away by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Shanghai at Night 2013 by HutchSLR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Flyover by ProfShot, on Flickr


15_Shanghai_View from Heights Night by A_Gallivant, on Flickr


bring on the lights by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Lujiazui @ Night - Image 6 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


Overlook of metropolis.jpg by dannyhu vision, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

DSC_0214 by yackshack, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

DSC07968 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Shining Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


@ SH by JBB | MK00, on Flickr


bring on the lights by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


The Bund at Night by Martin Pilát, on Flickr


up and away by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

pictures by me


----------



## hkskyline

By *meng619* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai in Haze Pollution/霾锁魔都 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


MIGHTY THREE by Umberto Federico, on Flickr


New China - Shanghai Pudong Skyscrapers by g.m.kennedy, on Flickr


mini city ver.2.jpg by Danny.Hu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Lujiazui by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr









Lujiazui by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr









Lujiazui by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

meet u there.jpg by Danny.Hu, on Flickr


A myriad of thoughts of Shanghai fall-21.jpg by casper shaw, on Flickr


A myriad of thoughts of Shanghai fall-18.jpg by casper shaw, on Flickr


shanghai～ by haitao studio, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai 1933 Creative Industry Park / 1933 老场坊*










Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr









Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr









Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabine_fricke/11990406283/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mizmi9/9176450392/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mizmi9/9401883526/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12081506124/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe

CHINA_SHANGHAI Puxi_Skyline View from my flat.1 by ShareOut, on Flickr









clear Shanghai night by memos to the future, on Flickr


稠云 / sticky clouds by blackstation, on Flickr


​


----------



## Vakai

Great pics everyone.


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by Y. Peter Li Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai by Y. Peter Li Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai by Y. Peter Li Photography, on Flickr


#Shaghaimage SHANGHAI 2012! by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr


Shanghai by Y. Peter Li Photography, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

a bugs life by matteroffact, on Flickr









three amigos by matteroffact, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Chinese New Year's Lanterns*



shanghai上海 豫园灯会2014 岳飞 by Marco Kei 1119, on Flickr


shanghai上海 豫园灯会2014 by Marco Kei 1119, on Flickr












Yuyuan Yuanxiao Festival Lamp by jack.zhang, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Party*



Sweatshop Shanghai by Vilen. G, on Flickr


Sweatshop Shanghai by Vilen. G, on Flickr


Sweatshop Shanghai by Vilen. G, on Flickr


Sweatshop Shanghai by Vilen. G, on Flickr


Sweatshop Shanghai by Vilen. G, on Flickr


Sweatshop Shanghai by Vilen. G, on Flickr


Sweatshop Shanghai by Vilen. G, on Flickr


Sweatshop Shanghai by Vilen. G, on Flickr


Sweatshop Shanghai by Vilen. G, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Parks in Shanghai*



Gongqing Park 2012,Shanghai by Archxuan, on Flickr


Fangta Garden 方塔園 2012，Shanghai by Archxuan, on Flickr


Fangta Garden 方塔園 2012，Shanghai by Archxuan, on Flickr


Fangta Garden 方塔園 2012，Shanghai by Archxuan, on Flickr

​


----------



## Gatech12

Awesome Pics. Shanghai continues to amaze me!!


----------



## little universe

Heritage street - 2013 Xmas by Kanmax, on Flickr









Shikumen 石庫門 by Kanmax, on Flickr









Fairmont Peace Hotel 和平饭店， build in 1908 by Kanmax, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

Cityscape by leniners, on Flickr


Reflection by leniners, on Flickr


Nightfall by SSR46, on Flickr



​


----------



## junerain

^^Thank you ！！！:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

next page


----------



## little universe

*Happy Chinese New Year ! *



Early morning sunrise in Shanghai-清晨日出的魔都 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


艳丽日出/Gorgeous sunrise by casper shaw, on Flickr


Shanghai haze under-雾霾下的上海 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


平静的日出/Calm sunrise by casper shaw, on Flickr


充满惊喜的日出/A sunrise full of surprises by casper shaw, on Flickr


Cityscape at sunset by butternbear, on Flickr


闪耀都市/Bright city by casper shaw, on Flickr


穿梭于大城市的摄影师/Photographers in large cities by casper shaw, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

when the sun is rising by tiancs0031, on Flickr









DSC08955-3 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr









DSC08416 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr









DSC08975-2 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr









Shanghai by night by Valkarth, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

SHANGHAI VUG 茂悦酒吧摄记 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


SHANGHAI VUG 茂悦酒吧摄记 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


SHANGHAI VUG 茂悦酒吧摄记 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


SHANGHAI VUG 茂悦酒吧摄记 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


SHANGHAI VUG 茂悦酒吧摄记 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

140119-0502_NEX-5_DSC04752 by Beaky2000, on Flickr









gloss by matteroffact, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*The Bund / 外滩*









2014 costa atlantica shanghai and korea by dogy8, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/louisqiu/12172775476/sizes/o/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe

CHAR bar terrace by Hotel Indigo Shanghai on the Bund, on Flickr


CHAR bar by Hotel Indigo Shanghai on the Bund, on Flickr


Bund Suite by Hotel Indigo Shanghai on the Bund, on Flickr


CHAR dinning by Hotel Indigo Shanghai on the Bund, on Flickr


[email protected] -Boardroom1 by Hotel Indigo Shanghai on the Bund, on Flickr


[email protected] -Huangpu Room by Hotel Indigo Shanghai on the Bund, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Drama by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr









Cityscape by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr









出晴 / a sudden fine day by blackstation, on Flickr









流连 / linger by blackstation, on Flickr


晚红 / red night by blackstation, on Flickr


​


----------



## FAAN

Great pics as usual, little universe! :cheers:


新天际 / the new skyline por blackstation, no Flickr


巨塔 / Great Tower por blackstation, no Flickr


集线 / Circuit board por blackstation, no Flickr


残阳 / the setting sky por blackstation, no Flickr


晶体 / crystalloid por blackstation, no Flickr


金街 / golden street por blackstation, no Flickr​


----------



## little universe

^^

Thx FAAN, yours are great too! keep'em coming!  :cheers:










*Shanghai Power Station of Art (aka Shanghai Modern Art Museum) / 上海当代艺术博物馆*
Converted from an Old Power Station 










Shanghai / Power Station of Art by macchi, on Flickr









2013年12月27日 上午9:47 by inmydarkcave, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

CHAR bar by Hotel Indigo Shanghai on the Bund, on Flickr


Nanjing Road by stl2000, on Flickr


Untitled by astrowerx, on Flickr


restaurant in old Shanghai alley by Blue Van Gogh, on Flickr


000038-ps by likuku, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

Glow Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Glow Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

The photo was taken in 2011...but nevertheless a good panorama 









Shanghai by anneshen, on Flickr



​


----------



## christos-greece

Puxi and Pudong by hugociss, on Flickr


Shanghai - Image 11 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


Shanghai - Image 219 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


Shanghai - Image 110 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Chinese New Year's Lanterns at City God Temple Area / 城隍庙春节灯会*



彩燈-馬年 by Yang-SH, on Flickr


彩燈-馬年 by Yang-SH, on Flickr


彩燈-馬年 by Yang-SH, on Flickr


一路愛 一路紀念 by Yang-SH, on Flickr


暢熙樓 by Yang-SH, on Flickr


挹秀樓 by Yang-SH, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

shanghai 上海 外滩 夜景2014 by Marco Kei 1119, on Flickr









Colorful by stl2000, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Oriental Art Centre / 东方艺术中心 *









Shanghai Oriental Art Centre by johnwjcho, on Flickr






*Along the Huangpu River / 浦江两岸*









DSC_2186 by lusakah, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12367200363/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12367483054/sizes/l/in/photostream/



​


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Lyons55954645, on Flickr


暖灯 / the warm light by blackstation, on Flickr


普照 / sunlight floods the earth by blackstation, on Flickr


Shanghai / China'11 by tekinern, on Flickr


Shanghai / China'11 by tekinern, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *秋天的羊* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

shanghai skyline 2012 by newkleus00, on Flickr


Shanghai by cdsisti, on Flickr


The Bund by Sam_Clarke83, on Flickr


#Shanghaimage Another Night in Shanghai 2012 by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr


Shanghai China by Wiechert Visser, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

City and Sky by pictcorrect, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Dream by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr









Towers of Lujiazui by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Subway by ChupaChupachups, on Flickr


_DSC1543_ by 待宵草, on Flickr


在冷清的地铁站里. Waiting in the cold subway station. by Gideon Chin, on Flickr


20140208-161617-_DSC5150 by 待宵草, on Flickr



DSC00345 by leon gao, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*1930s' Style - The Nostalgic Vintage Ride Shanghai*


Vintage Ride Shanghai by DuncanSu, on Flickr


Vintage Ride Shanghai by DuncanSu, on Flickr


Vintage Ride Shanghai by DuncanSu, on Flickr


Vintage Ride Shanghai by DuncanSu, on Flickr


Vintage Ride Shanghai by DuncanSu, on Flickr


Vintage Ride Shanghai by DuncanSu, on Flickr


Vintage Ride Shanghai by DuncanSu, on Flickr


Vintage Ride Shanghai by DuncanSu, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

Huangpu River 2 by Zhonglin Nong, on Flickr









Huangpu River 1 by Zhonglin Nong, on Flickr











City Lights 3 by Zhonglin Nong, on Flickr









City Lights 1 by Zhonglin Nong, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

上海-别墅 by Jinning, on Flickr









Box 1 by Zhonglin Nong, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Thames Town / 上海泰晤士小镇*
An entire suburban town built in English Style :nuts: hno:


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Energy Flow/能流 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


The Bund, Shanghai by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Cold Night/冷夜 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Panoramic Shanghai by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Waiting for my love to finish the day... by manu.ilph ~ Back from fascinating Australia, on Flickr


----------



## TEBC

sea of concrete


----------



## vinttt

By *Vitaliy Raskalov*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLDYtH1RH-U 

http://vk.com/raskalov 

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai People's Square by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai at night by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


City of Dreams by Chewy~!, on Flickr


Work in progress by Andy WXx2009, on Flickr


Tonight in Shanghai 3 by Simple Dolphin, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Live Architecture Museum/外滩 by Brady Fang, on Flickr









Lapse of Time - Shanghai by Andy Aydt, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Landscape by butternbear, on Flickr


上海第一座跨江大桥/The first bridge across the huangpu river in shanghai by casper shaw, on Flickr


小身体大能量/Small body contains large energy-fuji xm1 by casper shaw, on Flickr


Traffic by butternbear, on Flickr


JinAn by butternbear, on Flickr


horizon of Shanghai II by Dick.Jiang, on Flickr


Shanghai - City by butternbear, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Stadium / 上海体育场*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialolympicsee/12497075134/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialolympicsee/12496966613/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialolympicsee/12496697925/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialolympicsee/12496708125/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialolympicsee/12496948293/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## ghenaney555

Absolutely beautiful pictures


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Fantastic pics...kay:


----------



## FAAN

A Storm Is Coming by Andy Aydt, on Flickr


Shanghai Intersection by Andy Aydt, on Flickr


青风 / the cyan bund by blackstation, on Flickr


镜速 / the speed of reflection by blackstation, on Flickr


魔都夜色 by lujiandos, on Flickr


纵横 / the city latitude by blackstation, on Flickr


普照 / sunlight floods the earth by blackstation, on Flickr


太阳雪 / the sunshine snow by blackstation, on Flickr


残阳 / the setting sky by blackstation, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

A Chinese couple on the Bund by LifeInMacro | Thainlin Tay, on Flickr


Beauty of Shanghai 2.0 by xy6688, on Flickr


_DSC2677 by mypix66, on Flickr


Nanjing Rd. by Lord Shen, on Flickr


或许有一天..你也会这般幸福...享受至于这天地之间 by casper shaw, on Flickr


table with a view by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

^^

Nice photos, christos-greece!  :cheers:


----------



## little universe

By *基诺Geno (stoney zhang)* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12581719625/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12206492303/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12283898213/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12208288074/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/11814269534/sizes/l/in/photostream/




​


----------



## little universe

By *基诺Geno (stoney zhang)* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/11813313313/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/11813187603/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12364131493/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12192107574/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12157210206/sizes/l/in/photostream/




​


----------



## little universe

By *基诺Geno (stoney zhang)* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12250815026/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12111802245/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/11383051975/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12176793016/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/11444633965/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai by W. L. Ling, on Flickr









The ever-changing Shanghai-日新月異的上海 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

By *基诺Geno (stoney zhang)* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/11950327766/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12615579064/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10943444623/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10906710084/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10417947575/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12284552476/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9943462726/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## little universe

By *基诺Geno (stoney zhang)* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10924770404/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10771144273/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9737817395/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10567433304/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9820446515/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9707185511/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9871998395/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9630258116/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe

*The Old Shanghai Concert Hall / 上海音乐厅*



Shanghai Concert Hall by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Shanghai Concert Hall by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Shanghai Concert Hall by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Shanghai Concert Hall by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Shanghai Concert Hall by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Shanghai Concert Hall by Lord Shen, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*New Shanghai Culture Square *



Phantom of the Opera in Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Phantom of the Opera in Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Phantom of the Opera in Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

Crossroad by Andy Aydt, on Flickr


Shanghai in the rain—在雨中的上海 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


Shanghai in the rain—在雨中的上海 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


林立/Stand in great numbers by casper shaw, on Flickr


Sunset of Jing'an by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Sunset of Jing'an by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Sunset of Jing'an by Lord Shen, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

摄影师/Photographer by casper shaw, on Flickr


暗夜骑士再临/i'm dark knight ,Standing in the metropolis by casper shaw, on Flickr


Dance of a Dream - Shanghai——爱君如梦 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gin1987/12567603685/sizes/l/in/photostream/


2014.2.10 The Lumineers Shanghai Show @ Mao Livehouse by Split Works, on Flickr


paulaner by DuncanSu, on Flickr


Daily Commute by scatteredpixelphoto, on Flickr


Untitled by Lordcolus, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabine_fricke/12659942175/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mizmi9/12655494433/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Hengshan Cinema by The Lost Egyptian Mau, on Flickr


Jump on the bund by leniners, on Flickr
​


----------



## Gatech12

Shanghai a futuristic city!!


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Presenting - Lujiazui (Shanghai) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Night shift by JBB | MK00, on Flickr


1437 Shanghai by norma.atlay, on Flickr


Old Section by draken413o, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


Sidei - Flip 50-50 - Shanghai by Oleg Larionov, on Flickr


Tile by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Panorama of The Bund by Lord Shen, on Flickr


PUDONG SHANGHAI-上海浦东 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


PUDONG SHANGHAI-上海浦东 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Grand Gateway Shopping Center / 港汇广场*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12862965985/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12863047063/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

Aquarium by Alfonso Lucifredi, on Flickr


Capo at Rockbund by Jing Theory, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12744896783/sizes/l/in/photostream/


360º Levis Revel inside with 40 iPad mini by nacoki, on Flickr


Shanghai RockBund Art Museum by Janins911, on Flickr


Untitled by nbrazill, on Flickr



​


----------



## christos-greece

Night shift by JBB | MK00, on Flickr


1437 Shanghai by norma.atlay, on Flickr


Old Section by draken413o, on Flickr


Shanghai Presenting - Lujiazui (Shanghai) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Pudong, Shanghai / 上海浦东*




_Forum_ said:


> *Photos copyright: KOKO BLACK*
> 
> March 2014.
> 
> Scroll ------------------->



​


----------



## christos-greece

between the towers by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Lunar Restaurant by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


pearl in the tower by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


Untitled by ThalesEGO, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Pudong panorama by L-E-N-G, on Flickr









Shanghai Lujiazui night by L-E-N-G, on Flickr









shanghai Night by L-E-N-G, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

next page


----------



## little universe

By *基诺Geno (stoney zhang)* from flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12928629203/sizes/l/in/photostream/









The Shanghai skyline-上海天际线 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai-华尔道夫 by Brandon Mr. Chen, on Flickr










_DSC5199 by 我叫大肥, on Flickr










DSC08172 by GrantSherry, on Flickr










The Bund 5 by GrantSherry, on Flickr










The Bund at night by Irina Callegher, TripsThatWork.com, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai TOUCH Shopping Centre - 正大乐城*



R0014681 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr


R0014679 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr


R0014676 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr


R0014686 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

Arc by jackcao77216, on Flickr










脉络 Context by jackcao77216, on Flickr










Shanghai Yangpu Bridge by jackcao77216, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Mercedes Benz Arena*









shanghai by 张溢炜, on Flickr










*China Art Museum*









IMG_4647 by patuffel, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Lujiazui Financial District - 陆家嘴金融区*










Shanghai Night by 自逍遙 aka JJ, on Flickr









Shanghai Night by 自逍遙 aka JJ, on Flickr









Shanghai Night by 自逍遙 aka JJ, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

2013-05-05 Chine Shanghai 122 by louisvolant, on Flickr









2013-05-04 Chine Shanghai 014 by louisvolant, on Flickr





​


----------



## christos-greece

Paved par saturns-stingray, sur Flickr


Broken Vs. Bold par saturns-stingray, sur Flickr


Electric City par saturns-stingray, sur Flickr


Suzhou Skyline par saturns-stingray, sur Flickr


DSC_8588.jpg par soccerkyle1415, sur Flickr


Skyline par leniners, sur Flickr


----------



## little universe

*East Shanghai *


初光 / primary light by blackstation, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Jing'an District, West Shanghai*









P1020492 by jerrycchuang, on Flickr









P1020488 by jerrycchuang, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Early 20th Century's Art Deco Architectures in Shanghai*









New Heng Shan Cinema by Fake Goods, on Flickr









Shanghai 1933 by Fake Goods, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Global Harbour Shopping Centre Interiors*










Global Harbour.jpg by michael_djj, on Flickr









Global Harbour.jpg by michael_djj, on Flickr









Global Harbour.jpg by michael_djj, on Flickr





​


----------



## hkskyline

By *雨點* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## little universe

*West Shanghai - Jing'an District*









jungle by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*West Shnghai - Xuhui & Changning Districts*










Asia 2014 by henning.wenk, on Flickr









Asia 2014 by henning.wenk, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

丛林 by Yul_He, on Flickr


Shanghai tower in cloud by leniners, on Flickr


Shanghai by L u c a s ..., on Flickr


Night sceme in Putong.jpg by michael_djj, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai bund by jpatterson8000, on Flickr










Shanghai DSC_8522_DSC_8528.jpg by soccerkyle1415, on Flickr






​


----------



## hkskyline

By *尼尼* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Skyscraper par lijiabin, sur Flickr


P1040531 par BrianLewisNZ, sur Flickr


P1040573 par BrianLewisNZ, sur Flickr


P1040753 par BrianLewisNZ, sur Flickr


P1040527 par BrianLewisNZ, sur Flickr


East Nanjing Road par hjw223, sur Flickr


Shanghai-1 par www.vincentdendievel.com, sur Flickr


----------



## little universe

next page


----------



## little universe

By *基诺Geno (stoney zhang)* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/14003037825/sizes/l/in/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/13894268040/sizes/l/in/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/14131199004/sizes/l/in/photostream/




​


----------



## little universe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14394909679/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/leng2014-vision/14698316924/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/leng2014-vision/14537330539/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/leng2014-vision/14715440862/sizes/l





​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai 新天地 by Chessica Jenn, on Flickr


Untitled by Leon Fayer, on Flickr


Reflexion by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/richardleephotography96/14732005073/sizes/l


​


----------



## little universe

Lunch break walk by golf9c9333, on Flickr


Shanghai apartment by mdoran80, on Flickr


Stairways to heaven by Jorge Tarlea, on Flickr


FERRY A0126 by TOBY CHEN, on Flickr


under airbridge0100 by TOBY CHEN, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*Buddhist Longhua Temple - 龙华寺*


Longhua Temple by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


Longhua Temple Inyard by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr









*The Historical Qibao Town - 七宝古镇*


Qibao at sunset by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr







*Yuyuan Bazaar - 豫园商城*


Old Shanghai, second view by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


Old Shanghai by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

The Bund by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Panorama of The Bund by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Sunset of Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


JINAN by GrantSherry, on Flickr


Nightscape of Jin'an by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Nightscape of Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Morning Shanghai! by Lord Shen, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*Art Galleries in Shanghai *
(Shanghai is second only to Beijing in terms of culture, arts and creativity in Chinese World )




upload by A先生的相簿人生, on Flickr


Photo by Joshua Sheng #龙美术馆 #shanghai #shanghailife #shanghaiist #shanghaistyle #shanghaitrip #shanghaiexpat #shanghaiskyline #igers #igersoftheday #igersdaily #igersshanghai #igmasters #instaphoto #insta_crew #arch #archdaily #bestofmy #archilovers #ipho by xls245, on Flickr


Photo by Joshua Sheng #龙美术馆 #shanghai #shanghailife #shanghaiist #shanghaistyle #shanghaitrip #shanghaiexpat #shanghaiskyline #igers #igersoftheday #igersdaily #igersshanghai #igmasters #instaphoto #insta_crew #arch #archdaily #bestofmy #archilovers #ipho by xls245, on Flickr


Photo by Joshua Sheng #龙美术馆 #shanghai #shanghailife #shanghaiist #shanghaistyle #shanghaitrip #shanghaiexpat #shanghaiskyline #igers #igersoftheday #igersdaily #igersshanghai #igmasters #instaphoto #insta_crew #arch #archdaily #bestofmy #archilovers #ipho by xls245, on Flickr


Photo by Joshua Sheng #龙美术馆 #shanghai #shanghailife #shanghaiist #shanghaistyle #shanghaitrip #shanghaiexpat #shanghaiskyline #igers #igersoftheday #igersdaily #igersshanghai #igmasters #instaphoto #insta_crew #arch #archdaily #bestofmy #archilovers #ipho by xls245, on Flickr


Photo by Joshua Sheng #龙美术馆 #shanghai #shanghailife #shanghaiist #shanghaistyle #shanghaitrip #shanghaiexpat #shanghaiskyline #igers #igersoftheday #igersdaily #igersshanghai #igmasters #instaphoto #insta_crew #arch #archdaily #bestofmy #archilovers #ipho by xls245, on Flickr


Photo by Joshua Sheng #龙美术馆 #shanghai #shanghailife #shanghaiist #shanghaistyle #shanghaitrip #shanghaiexpat #shanghaiskyline #igers #igersoftheday #igersdaily #igersshanghai #igmasters #instaphoto #insta_crew #arch #archdaily #bestofmy #archilovers #ipho by xls245, on Flickr


Photo by Joshua Sheng #龙美术馆 #shanghai #shanghailife #shanghaiist #shanghaistyle #shanghaitrip #shanghaiexpat #shanghaiskyline #igers #igersoftheday #igersdaily #igersshanghai #igmasters #instaphoto #insta_crew #arch #archdaily #bestofmy #archilovers #ipho by xls245, on Flickr


Photo by Joshua Sheng #龙美术馆 #shanghai #shanghailife #shanghaiist #shanghaistyle #shanghaitrip #shanghaiexpat #shanghaiskyline #igers #igersoftheday #igersdaily #igersshanghai #igmasters #instaphoto #insta_crew #arch #archdaily #bestofmy #archilovers #ipho by xls245, on Flickr


Photo by Joshua Sheng #龙美术馆 #shanghai #shanghailife #shanghaiist #shanghaistyle #shanghaitrip #shanghaiexpat #shanghaiskyline #igers #igersoftheday #igersdaily #igersshanghai #igmasters #instaphoto #insta_crew #arch #archdaily #bestofmy #archilovers #ipho by xls245, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

in the small hours of Shanghai by jackcao77216, on Flickr


Shanghai Nightscape by jackcao77216, on Flickr



​


----------



## hkskyline

By *石库门* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## little universe

*IAPM Shopping Mall - 环贸购物中心*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/doxx71/14745634002/sizes/h/





​


----------



## little universe

*
Xujiahui St. Ignatius Cathedral - 徐家汇天主教堂*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nevconnell/14559503547/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nevconnell/14765822363/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nevconnell/14742782891/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nevconnell/14745959525/sizes/l




​


----------



## little universe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gin1987/14658305724/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gin1987/14746135393/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gin1987/14745765065/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/doxx71/11596695165/sizes/l






​


----------



## little universe

river towers by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


relax by the towers by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr






​


----------



## hkskyline

By *上海星之* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of Shanghai par HIKARU Pan, sur Flickr


Cityscape of Shanghai par HIKARU Pan, sur Flickr


Cityscape of Shanghai par HIKARU Pan, sur Flickr


Shanghai Shines par Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


Shanghai V -Panoramic- par jagsayago, sur Flickr


Shanghai Kiss par Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


Pudong par Bernardo © (http://Ricci-Armani.com), sur Flickr


Landing Zone II HDR (Peoples Square, Shanghai) par www.PhotonMix.com, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *michaeltan* from dcfever :


----------



## little universe

丁达尔现象 by Charles Wickel, on Flickr









Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

The Shanghai world financial center by 唐徐国, on Flickr



​


----------



## hkskyline

By *龙舌兰* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *choosewin* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *大考古* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *zhuye58* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## little universe

blessy by matteroffact, on Flickr


background ill by matteroffact, on Flickr


best view by matteroffact, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai skyline by Szalaig, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ak_siong/14621292859/sizes/l





​


----------



## little universe

photoed by iPhone5s，edit by snapseed by EaSY 1Z, on Flickr


Working on 615 by Willem van den Hoed, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/po-laid/14855589743/sizes/l






​


----------



## hkskyline

By *吉从* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3813.jpg by Francesco Crippa, on Flickr

Slaughterhouse 老场坊 (1933 Shanghai) by David Baggins, on Flickr

DSC03083 by Framera, on Flickr

DSC03076 by Framera, on Flickr

shanghai's colors by ssarina124, on Flickr

DSC00615 by 机智的阿卡林酱, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By *Robby* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ticknorphoto/14853111451/sizes/l




​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai PuDong by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


Shanghai PuDong by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

Tai-chi by Clément PERSIL, on Flickr


Tai-Chi by Clément PERSIL, on Flickr


Shanghai by derryainsworth, on Flickr


Shanghai by derryainsworth, on Flickr


Shanghai by derryainsworth, on Flickr


Shanghai by derryainsworth, on Flickr


Lujiazui by Clément PERSIL, on Flickr


Shanghai by derryainsworth, on Flickr


Shanghai by derryainsworth, on Flickr


Shanghai by derryainsworth, on Flickr


Shanghai by derryainsworth, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai by derryainsworth, on Flickr



Shanghai by derryainsworth, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

The Bund by Clément PERSIL, on Flickr


Trilogy / Tilogie by Clément PERSIL, on Flickr






​


----------



## hkskyline

By *尼尼* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

blues and purps by matteroffact, on Flickr

Shanghai PuDong by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr

shanghai's colors by ssarina124, on Flickr

Enter the dragon.. by matthewe.obrien, on Flickr

IMG_6159.jpg by triplike1do, on Flickr

Huaihai lu, Shanghai by raphael_o, on Flickr

Shanghai in Morning by Tony Yong by AkanshaGautam1994, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Lights by klaprobean, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

Through Generations by klaprobean, on Flickr





​


----------



## hkskyline

By *陆老师* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## little universe

9578 by Lowcola, on Flickr


9576 by Lowcola, on Flickr




​


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Profile by Akida Festo, on Flickr

Shanghai Lujiazui by Pavel Dvorak ml., on Flickr

Shanghai sunset by Pavel Dvorak ml., on Flickr

Shanghai New Town at Night by chrsvyappletv, on Flickr

Shanghai, Downtown Street at night by FotoExposure, on Flickr

China Shanghai, Downtown river night view by FotoExposure, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by joh.simons, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

next page


----------



## little universe

2014-08-07 23.55.31 by ChadwickImages, on Flickr


IMG_0752 by Lowcola, on Flickr


IMG_0753 by Lowcola, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

@外灘 by Jiewei_Garry*Mao, on Flickr


未命名_全景3 by Jiewei_Garry*Mao, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

外滩时刻 / The Bund by blackstation, on Flickr



Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr



Shanghai by night 360° by orchestre national de lille (officiel), on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

The Huangpu River on the neon—黄浦江上的霓虹 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


幕启 / opening by blackstation, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai People *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/photography-ms/15130054569/sizes/l


capturing the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Sunday night at the Cotton Club by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


雲水禪心系列 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


000008 by jmxilove, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Power Station of Art (Shanghai Contemporary Art Museum) - 上海当代美术馆*





蔡国強，九級浪 by yiwa, on Flickr


Silent Ink 静墨 by yiwa, on Flickr


Silent Ink 静墨 by yiwa, on Flickr


撞墻 by yiwa, on Flickr


撞墻 by yiwa, on Flickr


蔡国強，九級浪 by yiwa, on Flickr


Silent Ink 静墨 by yiwa, on Flickr


Power Station of Art by yiwa, on Flickr


Power Station of Art by yiwa, on Flickr


Power Station of Art by yiwa, on Flickr


Power Station of Art by yiwa, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Long Museum (or Dragon Art Museum) - 上海 龙美术馆*




龍美術館西岸館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


龍美術館西岸館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


龍美術館西岸館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


龍美術館西岸館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


龍美術館西岸館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


龍美術館西岸館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


龍美術館西岸館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


龍美術館西岸館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


龍美術館西岸館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


龍美術館西岸館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


龍美術館西岸館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


龍美術館西岸館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr





​


----------



## hkskyline

The Power Station seems to have rotating exhibitions and when I visited earlier in the summer, it had a pathetic display of Cartier watches. Was extremely disappointed to see commercialism appear in such a blatant way to educate future customers.


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Yu Deyao Art Gallery - 上海 余德耀美术馆*



余德耀美術館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


余德耀美術館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


余德耀美術館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


余德耀美術館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


余德耀美術館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


余德耀美術館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


余德耀美術館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


余德耀美術館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


余德耀美術館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


余德耀美術館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr






​


----------



## hkskyline

By *kfip19* from dcfever :


----------



## little universe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/photography-ms/15130251758/sizes/l


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/marigrish/15356045111/sizes/l


000021 by jmxilove, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/linuswarn/15358959572/sizes/l


Entrance to City God Temple by E_O_S, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Himalayas Centre - 上海喜马拉雅中心*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/east_ocean_goekay/15347272585/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/east_ocean_goekay/15347263775/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/east_ocean_goekay/15160509619/sizes/l






​


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Skyscrapers by kinnith93, on Flickr

DSC_4419 by Irina Callegher, on Flickr

DSC_4088 by Irina Callegher, on Flickr

City in Mono by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai at Night by ChiiPicts, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by 李鸽/DoveLee, on Flickr

2014-08-29_Bund by night-27 by charles.brault, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Grand Hyatt Lobby Jin Mao Tower Shanghai-1ds by Jonathan Evans77, on Flickr



Jin Mao Tower exteriords by Jonathan Evans77, on Flickr




​


----------



## christos-greece

2014-08-29_Bund by night-23 by charles.brault, on Flickr

Pudong Sans the Glam (Shanghai) by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr

Hang Em High by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

幕启 / opening by blackstation, on Flickr

Shanghai by night by orchestre national de lille (officiel), on Flickr

_XMR7213 by Mr K @ China, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Former HSBC Headquarters Building at the Bund - 外滩 老汇丰银行大楼*




Big Stitched Project - October Bund 上海浦发银行 by 津, on Flickr


Twelve on the Bund by Tony Shi., on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

IMG_0636 by vlnguyener, on Flickr


Magical Shanghai by squark66, on Flickr





​


----------



## Gatech12

The Futuristic Shanghai. One of my favorite cities!!


----------



## little universe

National Day 2014 - PRC 65 Years Old by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

. by Joshua Guan, on Flickr

. by Joshua Guan, on Flickr

Look from the TV Tower by dersascha (www.sixpod.de), on Flickr

Shanghai by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

square by nekoko1206, on Flickr

P9110147 by spOt_ON, on Flickr

P9110137 by spOt_ON, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Pearl Tower Shanghai by Andreï, on Flickr


. by Joshua Guan, on Flickr


Le Bund by P▲Y K H Å N, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

Rodenstock HR 32mm - Uncorrected Stitched by 津, on Flickr


the Bund_night by 牧雲風柳, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai at night by cementley, on Flickr


Jing'an Temple by memos to the future, on Flickr


Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

Kids_playingpeepMall by vaioy, on Flickr


Bund by Andreï, on Flickr


Festival de la Luna by Andreï, on Flickr


BRR Music Festival by Joshua Guan, on Flickr


BRR Music Festival by Joshua Guan, on Flickr


the color run Shanghai by DDS.Li, on Flickr


the color run Shanghai by DDS.Li, on Flickr


the color run Shanghai by DDS.Li, on Flickr


the color run Shanghai by DDS.Li, on Flickr


the color run Shanghai by DDS.Li, on Flickr


the color run Shanghai by DDS.Li, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

YongkanLu_sitoutside by vaioy, on Flickr


JianguoZhongLu (建国中路）running parallel with the more famous Taikang Lu in the heart of the French Concession by vaioy, on Flickr


flowerstreetVendor by vaioy, on Flickr


Gardener_JinganVilla by vaioy, on Flickr


The Girls by stevegoan, on Flickr


Taking a break by stevegoan, on Flickr


HanshanLu_lane (衡山路）上海 by vaioy, on Flickr


HengshanLu_(鵆山路）red dress by vaioy, on Flickr


未命名_全景4 by Jiewei_Garry*Mao, on Flickr


未命名_全景3 by Jiewei_Garry*Mao, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Beauties *





Untitled by kukuHOU, on Flickr


山餓了有雪 刀餓了有仇人 心餓了 你呢 by kukuHOU, on Flickr


Miss Shanghai by kukuHOU, on Flickr


Untitled by kukuHOU, on Flickr


李小花 by Joshua Guan, on Flickr


Untitled by kukuHOU, on Flickr


Untitled by kukuHOU, on Flickr


Untitled by kukuHOU, on Flickr


@Lost by kukuHOU, on Flickr


. by Joshua Guan, on Flickr


李小花 by Joshua Guan, on Flickr


小花 by Joshua Guan, on Flickr


李小花 by Joshua Guan, on Flickr


Shanghai by kukuHOU, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

make a wish by DDS.Li, on Flickr


Peter and Minnie Wedding 18 by China Chas, on Flickr


DSC_4357 by YiMu Exhibition = China Exhibition Stand Builder, on Flickr


Shanghai Zendai Himalayas Center by kukuHOU, on Flickr


The 1st Shanghai Art&Design Fair of China: West Bund Art Center by Salotte1, on Flickr


20140927 132622_NIKON D700 by DuKong, on Flickr


Chinese Firefighter by memos to the future, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

The HSBC Building and the Customs House by Linus Wärn, on Flickr


Xiong Fo-Xi Building, Avenue Haig, French Concession, Shanghai by geoff-inOz, on Flickr


Qi Bar - Outdoor courtyard by thewanderingeater, on Flickr


Xintiandi III by Linus Wärn, on Flickr


Xintiandi II by Linus Wärn, on Flickr


Xintiandi by Linus Wärn, on Flickr


Shanghai Zendai Himalayas Center by kukuHOU, on Flickr


Shanghai Zendai Himalayas Center by kukuHOU, on Flickr


20140927 143003_NIKON D700 by DuKong, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

the Bund_pano by 牧雲風柳, on Flickr


Shanghai Bund Panorama by Tony Shi., on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai's Big Three by stevegoan, on Flickr


2014-08-31_Pu Dong-51 by charles.brault, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*New Shanghai Natural History Museum - 新上海自然历史博物馆*



Shanghai Natural History Museum by jack.zhang, on Flickr










*Shanghai Oriental Sports Center - 上海东方体育中心*



Oriental Sports Center by memos to the future, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai's Trolleybuses - 上海 无轨电车*




Shanghai Traffic Forum by dedtiga, on Flickr


Trolleybus 24R by dedtiga, on Flickr


Trolleybus 20R by dedtiga, on Flickr


Trollleybus 20R by dedtiga, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

Old Shanghai by dersascha (www.sixpod.de), on Flickr


Shanghai, China in the morning by AxonJaxon, on Flickr










​


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape At Sunset by jennyfbailey, on Flickr

at the end of the day by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

schmoggy by matteroffact, on Flickr

feet over by matteroffact, on Flickr

View from the Bund to Pudong, Shanghai, China by Damon Tighe, on Flickr

Pudong, Shanghai Waterfront by HutchSLR, on Flickr

. by Joshua Guan, on Flickr

Look from the TV Tower by dersascha (www.sixpod.de), on Flickr

Pudong skyscrapers, Shanghai by HutchSLR, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

magic moment by DDS.Li, on Flickr


DSC01282 by DDS.Li, on Flickr


Sunset, July 23, Shanghai by Jeff (Dong) Dai, on Flickr



妖兽都市 / claw by blackstation, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*People's Square *


Shanghai Museum by andre adams, on Flickr









*Lujiazui Financial Zone*


the bund shanghai-13 by alanqoo, on Flickr









*The Bund*


the bund shanghai-39 by alanqoo, on Flickr


the bund shanghai-12 by alanqoo, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*The Troika - 三巨头*



上海/Shanghai by KirillRepin, on Flickr







​


----------



## christos-greece

Nightly Observation by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr

Shanghai the bund skyline by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Central Nanjing Lu (Shanghai) by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr

The Bund by Norman Law Pan, on Flickr

Pudong skyscrapers Black and White, Shanghai by HutchSLR, on Flickr

Shanghai by Dan Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *沙生* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## little universe

^^

nice photos, guys!


----------



## little universe

Shanghai by Kris Van de Sande, on Flickr


Shanghai Horizon III by Dick.Jiang, on Flickr


magic moment by DDS.Li, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Confucian Temple - 上海文庙*




上海文庙 (Shanghai Confucian Temple) by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


上海文庙 (Shanghai Confucian Temple) by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


上海文庙 (Shanghai Confucian Temple) by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


上海文庙 (Shanghai Confucian Temple) by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Peking Opera Performance at Sanshan Guild Hall in Shanghai - 上海 三山会馆 京剧演出*
Huangpu District, Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China


(Built in Year 1909, Sanshan Guild Hall was the gathering place for *Fujianese* Businessmen and Elites in Shanghai)












Scan-140528-0012.jpg by Lord Shen, on Flickr









The Sanshan Hall's Stage by Lord Shen, on Flickr









The Sanshan Hall's Stage by Lord Shen, on Flickr









The Sanshan Hall's Stage by Lord Shen, on Flickr









The Sanshan Hall's Stage by Lord Shen, on Flickr









The Sanshan Hall's Stage by Lord Shen, on Flickr









The Sanshan Hall's Stage by Lord Shen, on Flickr









The Sanshan Hall's Stage by Lord Shen, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai by Kris Van de Sande, on Flickr


shanghai the bund by igracebaby, on Flickr


Morning walk by golf9c9333, on Flickr


Morning walk by golf9c9333, on Flickr


Young Man on a Break by Linus Wärn, on Flickr


Wedding, Sep 21 by Jeff (Dong) Dai, on Flickr


Dorothy & Mountain by Kris Van de Sande, on Flickr


朱家角古鎮 by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


思南公館 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


The Theatre of Life. Shanghai, China by Fotograf Kielbowicz, on Flickr


Shanghai Rolex Master by romain.bernard7, on Flickr


Morning walk by golf9c9333, on Flickr


Shanghai xintiandi by Libertylondongirl, on Flickr


The Theatre of Life. Shanghai, China by Fotograf Kielbowicz, on Flickr


The Theatre of Life. Shanghai, China by Fotograf Kielbowicz, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

Morning reflection, Shanghai by Oscar Tarneberg, on Flickr



top of the city compound parking lot by David Leo Veksler, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Troika - 上海 三巨头*




Shanghai Mega Towers by Matt Weller - IG @mattwellerphotography, on Flickr



TOWERS1 by jacek.jablonski, on Flickr



Look up by nakwoodford, on Flickr







​


----------



## hkskyline

By *SYN811* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## philmar

Huang Po River, Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Shanghai subdivisions by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Roofing detail of Jing An Temple, Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Shanghai at dawn by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Atrium of the Grand Hyatt Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fayeddd

little universe said:


> Morning reflection, Shanghai by Oscar Tarneberg, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ​


what an amazing photo!! :drool:


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Symphony Orchestra & the Famous Chinese Pianist Lang Lang - 上海交响乐团 和 朗朗*



DSC02852-2 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

L1148454 by H.M.Lenßtalk, on Flickr


CLOUD9_HDR4_FINAL_LOGO by jacek.jablonski, on Flickr









​


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Shanghai China by danitaporter, on Flickr

Shanghai, downtown by ccmitchell111, on Flickr

Shanghai, downtown by ccmitchell111, on Flickr

Shanghai, the Bund and downtown skyline. by ccmitchell111, on Flickr

Shanghai, and light pollution by Tony Shi., on Flickr

Keeper of the City by banpreso, on Flickr

Shanghai, the Bund and downtown skyline. by ccmitchell111, on Flickr

Pudong skyscrapers Black and White, Shanghai by HutchSLR, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

SUNSET by DDS.Li, on Flickr


lujiazui by DDS.Li, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*West Nanjing Road - 南京西路*




20140607-052 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20140607-051 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20140607-047 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20140607-045 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20140607-048 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20140607-044 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20140607-046 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20140607-054 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20140607-060 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20140607-055 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

hh by Bachurin【D】Dennis, on Flickr


The Bund by Andy Qiang, on Flickr





​


----------



## hkskyline

By *whyho* from dcfever :


----------



## feverwin

Fayeddd said:


> what an amazing photo!! :drool:


Yes, I like it very much TOO!


----------



## christos-greece

Concrete with Lights by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr

Corner by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

_MG_9729 by suigintou13, on Flickr

_MG_9693 by suigintou13, on Flickr

DSC_1406 by wgarciad, on Flickr

_MG_9578 by suigintou13, on Flickr

Lujiazui Park in Mono by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*朱家角*
By *川川* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai at night - DSC_0204 by fotosbyjohnh, on Flickr

Shanghai at night - DSC_0113-2 by fotosbyjohnh, on Flickr

Pǔdōng Skyline by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr

黃浦江 (Huángpǔ jiāng) by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr

L1006960 - Shanghai by c-head, on Flickr

_MG_9780 by suigintou13, on Flickr

_MG_9722 by suigintou13, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

尾光 / replacement by blackstation, on Flickr



超级视野 / super view by blackstation, on Flickr










​


----------



## 2009shanghai

I love Shanghai Marathon!! Awesome!!


----------



## christos-greece

https://www.flickr.com/photos/photography-ms/15130251758/sizes/l


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

The bund, Shanghai by Carlos Adampol, on Flickr


The bund, Shanghai by Carlos Adampol, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

Tarde en Shanghai — at The Bund 外滩. by Carlos Adampol, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

豫园 (Yù Garden) by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


豫园 (Yù Garden) by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


豫园 (Yù Garden) by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


Shanghai by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai by nibelung_20, on Flickr


Shanghai by nibelung_20, on Flickr


Shanghai by nibelung_20, on Flickr


Shanghai by nibelung_20, on Flickr


Shanghai by nibelung_20, on Flickr


Shanghai by nibelung_20, on Flickr


Shanghai by nibelung_20, on Flickr


Shanghai by nibelung_20, on Flickr


Shanghai by nibelung_20, on Flickr


Shanghai by nibelung_20, on Flickr


Shanghai by nibelung_20, on Flickr


Duality - Colour by Timur Dzhambinov, on Flickr


Kids by Timur Dzhambinov, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*2014 Shanghai Formula One*



2014 WEC Shanghai 6 hours - Start by Le Mans Live Michelin, on Flickr


2014 WEC Shanghai 6 hours - Start by Le Mans Live Michelin, on Flickr


2014 WEC Shanghai 6 hours - Start by Le Mans Live Michelin, on Flickr


2014 WEC Shanghai 6 hours - Start by Le Mans Live Michelin, on Flickr


2014 WEC Shanghai 6 Hours - Race by Le Mans Live Michelin, on Flickr


2014 WEC Shanghai 6 Hours - Start by Le Mans Live Michelin, on Flickr


2014 WEC Shanghai 6 Hours - Start by Le Mans Live Michelin, on Flickr


2014 WEC Shanghai 6 hours - Start by Le Mans Live Michelin, on Flickr


2014 WEC Shanghai 6 hours - Start by Le Mans Live Michelin, on Flickr


2014 WEC Shanghai 6 Hours - Start by Le Mans Live Michelin, on Flickr


2014 WEC Shanghai 6 Hours - Free pratice by Le Mans Live Michelin, on Flickr


2014 WEC Shanghai 6 Hours - Free practice by Le Mans Live Michelin, on Flickr


2014 WEC Shanghai 6 Hours - Qualifying practice by Le Mans Live Michelin, on Flickr







​


----------



## hkskyline

By *大庆浪* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *祁乐无穷* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## cmoonflyer

Just back from Shanghai , which looks more beautiful and impressive ...


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai China ... on the water by IzabelaWinter, on Flickr

Shanghai China ... on the water by IzabelaWinter, on Flickr

Shanghai China ... on the water by IzabelaWinter, on Flickr

Shanghai, waitan by m42dslr3, on Flickr

Shanghai, waitan by m42dslr3, on Flickr

L1007238 by c-head, on Flickr


----------



## theinvisiblesky

*Hong Kong*

Perhaps in the future, when Mars is colonized, these type places will not be necessary.

For earth, it is incredible, and a sight to behold. Hong Kong, with mountainside invisible skies, is the #1.


----------



## little universe

DSC00832 by choz!e, on Flickr


DSC00831 by choz!e, on Flickr


DSC00814 by choz!e, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

Shanghaï Bund High Key by A-lain W-allior A-rtworks, on Flickr




untitled-2284 by dlane78291, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr



autumn in Lujiazui by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

china_shanghai_skyscrapers_25 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_shanghai_day_16 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_shanghai_day_18 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_shanghai_day_17 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_shanghai_night_14 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

china_shanghai_skyscrapers_48 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_shanghai_skyscrapers_06 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_shanghai_skyscrapers_05 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_shanghai_skyscrapers_34 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr









​


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai at night by SimonGriffiths, on Flickr

flowers by ibarenogaray, on Flickr

find your balance by Swissrock, on Flickr

_DSC1756 by NeonMan, on Flickr

_DSC1655 by NeonMan, on Flickr

_DSC1331 by NeonMan, on Flickr

_DSC1516 by NeonMan, on Flickr

_DSC1529 by NeonMan, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

next page


----------



## little universe

Shanghai by Simon D Robinson, on Flickr


Shanghai Park Hyatt aerial view by fredericmoreno, on Flickr


DSC01466-flr by plitchen, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Long Art Museum - 上海 龙美术馆*



IMG_9443-46 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_9436 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_9453 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_9473 by trevor.patt, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai Theatre Academy Visit — Oct. 2014 by USC School of Dramatic Arts, on Flickr


Shanghai Theatre Academy Visit — Oct. 2014 by USC School of Dramatic Arts, on Flickr


Shanghai Theatre Academy Visit — Oct. 2014 by USC School of Dramatic Arts, on Flickr


DSC01282-flr by plitchen, on Flickr


4 McLaren P1 in Shanghai, China by Webb Cheung, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

Street by Dmitry Shakin, on Flickr


Pond by Dmitry Shakin, on Flickr


Bund by Dmitry Shakin, on Flickr


The Bund @Shanghai by kengoh8888, on Flickr


The Bund @Shanghai in the morning by kengoh8888, on Flickr


IMG_1803 by changzhw, on Flickr


Another Shanghai Skyline sunrise by kengoh8888, on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline @Blue Hour by kengoh8888, on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline sunrise by kengoh8888, on Flickr


Oriental Pearl Tower by kengoh8888, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

Shanghai architecture by jonrrr, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

Bund Panorama Shanghai by Phil Pesch, on Flickr


Shanghai panoramic by Da Chong, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*Longyang Rd Station of the Shanghai Maglev Train - 磁浮龙阳路站*



Longyang Road Station by memos to the future, on Flickr


Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Pudong International Airport Terminal 2*



Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr


Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Troika*


Pudong, Shanghai, CHINA by Jack Jablonski /// JJ Photography, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*West Nanjing Road - 南京西路*



2014-08-27_Shanghai Musem+People's Square-4 by charles.enchine, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

New horizons: Magic City three Suite by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


Shanghai, CHINA by Jack Jablonski /// JJ Photography, on Flickr






​


----------



## hkskyline

By *叶夫* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Shanghai (Garden Bridge and Pearl Tower) by eric_vernon, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

11/15 WILD BEASTS Shanghai Show @ QSW Culture Center 1F – Q.Hall by Split Works, on Flickr


Yu Garden in Shanghai by eParanoia, on Flickr


Tianzi Fang田子坊，Shanghai by pyx3100755, on Flickr


Shanghai Walkaround by Shutternuts, on Flickr


An evening of Shanghai by pyx3100755, on Flickr


An evening of Shanghai by pyx3100755, on Flickr


Digital era by pyx3100755, on Flickr


_14_0289 by 阿布拉_卡達布拉, on Flickr


_14_0171 by 阿布拉_卡達布拉, on Flickr


_14_0134 by 阿布拉_卡達布拉, on Flickr


_14_0153 by 阿布拉_卡達布拉, on Flickr


Untitled by 阿布拉_卡達布拉, on Flickr


IMG17226001.jpg by pyx3100755, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Inside the "Wujiaochang Giant Egg" - 五角场大彩蛋*










Huge structure by pyx3100755, on Flickr









Huge structure by pyx3100755, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

_1010752 by 阿布拉_卡達布拉, on Flickr


_1010696 by 阿布拉_卡達布拉, on Flickr









​


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Pudong, Shanghai, China IV by Linus Wärn, on Flickr










Ritz Carlton by LouisQiu, on Flickr










Pudong, Shanghai, China by Linus Wärn, on Flickr










IFC Mall Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr










Ritz Carlton&IFC Mall by LouisQiu, on Flickr










国金商场 by LouisQiu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

s5D3_4999 by Thomas Teng, on Flickr

s5D3_6237 by Thomas Teng, on Flickr

s5D3_5016 by Thomas Teng, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by Kaiser Sozer, on Flickr

Pudong, Shanghai, CHINA by Jack Jablonski /// JJ Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai_skyline_at_night,_panoramic._China,_East_Asia-2 by Moat Monster, on Flickr

Shanghai 2014 (139) by michael.marchetto, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/136180.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/136180.html#cutid1


----------



## little universe

_C6A5934-3 by 基诺Genovision, on Flickr


Big Shanghai -1.jpg by casper shaw, on Flickr


_C6A3378-3 by 基诺Genovision, on Flickr


_C6A8854-33 by 基诺Genovision, on Flickr


_C6A8976-3 by 基诺Genovision, on Flickr


_C6A9069-3 by 基诺Genovision, on Flickr








​


----------



## hkskyline

By *adong712 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Evening by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr

CHINA - Shanghai - The Bund by Asier Villafranca (www.asiervillafranca.com), on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Lujiazui Green Park by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

DSC_1582 by Dreamyxx, on Flickr

Sha Skyline blue hour by wolfgang.horstmann, on Flickr

Shooting at The Bund of Shanghai by fotoporjinjing, on Flickr

Shooting at The Bund of Shanghai by fotoporjinjing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bund and Bumpkins by Muskie McKay, on Flickr

Tallest Building in Shanghai by Muskie McKay, on Flickr

China Road Trip 96 by FXTC, on Flickr

China Road Trip 97 by FXTC, on Flickr

Pudong by FernyyB, on Flickr

P1100445 by jyc860923, on Flickr

P1100335 by jyc860923, on Flickr

P1100412 by jyc860923, on Flickr

Yuyuan @Night by Phreddie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by patrick.hromniak, on Flickr

Shanghai Morning by jeffwarta, on Flickr

professional selftographer by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai in High Definition by London Tennis Photography - Kelvin Lee, on Flickr

Qibao, Shanghai in High Definition by London Tennis Photography - Kelvin Lee, on Flickr

Qibao, Shanghai in High Definition by London Tennis Photography - Kelvin Lee, on Flickr

Qibao, Shanghai in High Definition by London Tennis Photography - Kelvin Lee, on Flickr

Shanghai in High Definition by London Tennis Photography - Kelvin Lee, on Flickr

Shanghai in High Definition by London Tennis Photography - Kelvin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *老F* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *祁乐无穷* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *jason_le* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai, CHINA by Jack Jablonski /// JJ Photography, on Flickr

Postcard from Shanghai part II by ari mahardhika photography, on Flickr

_60A3346 by dedtiga, on Flickr

The Bund of shanghai by maxence.ma, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape - [5881 x 3921] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr

Shanghai by ohilge, on Flickr

Bund by davidaewen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *SuiMingLee* from dcfever :


----------



## buenosaireseze

Dream metropoli, the skyline and buildings are PERFECT.


----------



## christos-greece

Oriental Pearl Tower by jeffwarta, on Flickr

Downtown Shanghai on Chinese New Year's Day 2015 by Seth Bocknek, on Flickr

Shopping street by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Centra Shanghai by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

The morning rush by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Yellow coat by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Buildings on the Bund by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Downtown Shanghai by Hombre Tangencial (JOP), on Flickr

shanghai .... shopping district by ana_lee_smith, on Flickr

20150101_Bund-4 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *老牛祥子* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

新鲜空气 / fresh air by blackstation, on Flickr

新增標題Bund area of Shanghai by Lijun Yao, on Flickr

新增標題Bund area of Shanghai by Lijun Yao, on Flickr

Giant steps by izsofast, on Flickr

Fisheye by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

上海 (Shànghǎi) by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr

IMG_1070.jpg by marnuc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oriental Pearl Tower by jeffwarta, on Flickr

Shanghai Morning by jeffwarta, on Flickr

Pudong by Brett Hodnett, on Flickr

IMG_8897.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr

IMG_8804-Edit.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr

Shanghai Pinnacles by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

The Bund by Demis de Haan, on Flickr

IMG_9071.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr

IMG_9066-Edit.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr

IMG_9055-Edit.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset in Shanghai - Bing An Avenue - China by laurent.liu, on Flickr

Sunset in Shanghai - Bing An Avenue - China by laurent.liu, on Flickr

Nine Dragon Road - Shanghai by jang1993, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by ricklin photos, on Flickr

downtown Shanghai by niceguy_eddie, on Flickr

People's square by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Buildings on the Bund by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *徐立国* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by jackcao77216, on Flickr

Pudong Night by Bjorn Borgers, on Flickr

19 - Shanghai Nit, Burn 064 by david_lo_petit, on Flickr

Sunrise at the Bund by i_plus, on Flickr

Sunrise at the Bund by i_plus, on Flickr

Sunrise at the Bund by i_plus, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by ricklin photos, on Flickr


----------



## Kot Bazilio

Just amazing! Just WOW! Chinese cities must fight with smogs, it would be great!


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1860.jpg by tinman6, on Flickr

Start by trisha2hoque1, on Flickr

Sunset in Shanghai - Bing An Avenue - China by laurent.liu, on Flickr

shanghai 2012 - vista aérea 2 by Víctor Carbajo, on Flickr

新鲜空气 / fresh air by blackstation, on Flickr

IMG_8771-Edit.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai (149) by Maxime THORAL, on Flickr

Shanghai (150) by Maxime THORAL, on Flickr

Shanghia Bund Skyline by wolfgang.horstmann, on Flickr

Shanghai-Pudong by Eric Farine, on Flickr

Untitled by edioflix, on Flickr

The Bund in Shanghai上海外灘 by Francis Shum, on Flickr

Walking in the middle of the road by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Side street off People's Square by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once upon a riverside~ Shanghai by ~mimo~, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

2015 Shanghai-5.jpg by cp.quevedo, on Flickr

View from Park Hyatt Shanghai by nigelrturner, on Flickr

Corner by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape by Timelapsephotography, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape - [5881 x 3921] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nanpu Bridge by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Second Bund Sunrise by jsrogus, on Flickr

Shanghai at sunrise by Dibrova, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Pudong Skyline by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr

After the rain by Ciaobrian, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape by Timelapsephotography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *海大头* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai 2015 by night_axolotl, on Flickr

Shanghai 2015 by night_axolotl, on Flickr

Shanghai 2015 by night_axolotl, on Flickr

Shanghai 2015 by night_axolotl, on Flickr

Shanghai 2015 by night_axolotl, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pearl by Julien Ballet-Baz, sur Flickr

new pearl of the orient by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr

Pudong Skyline by José Miguel Serna, sur Flickr

Shanghai 2015 by steve mears, sur Flickr

Shanghai 2015 by steve mears, sur Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by José Miguel Serna, sur Flickr

Sans titre by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/shanhay-284688/


----------



## hkskyline

By *叶夫* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Jingan District - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

shanghai-2010 by uleilaphotography, on Flickr

_MG_0567 by suigintou13, on Flickr

Jing'an Temple by Fiona Wijaya, on Flickr

_MG_0477 by suigintou13, on Flickr

A7R+F.Zuiko1.8/50 @f2.8, YuYuan, Shanghai by ronghualu, on Flickr

Jing'an Temple by Fiona Wijaya, on Flickr

_MG_0479 by suigintou13, on Flickr

_MG_0474 by suigintou13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai 2015 by steve mears, on Flickr

Shanghai 2015 by steve mears, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Pudong Skyline by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr

The Bund in Shanghai上海外灘 by Francis Shum, on Flickr

Shanghai 2015 by steve mears, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Shanghai Skyline by gags9999, on Flickr










Fisheye by Cameradoggy yakut, on Flickr










Shanghai by Cameradoggy yakut, on Flickr










Century Avenue by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## rayvs99

Are you sure the biggest? maybe the biggest plastic looking buildings? you cant even see the skyline during the day due to pollution, yuck.


----------



## christos-greece

Oriental Pearl Tower by Jeff Warta, on Flickr

Shanghai at Night by Jeff Warta, on Flickr

Downtown Shanghai by Hombre Tangencial (JOP), on Flickr

CHINA-ECONOMY-FDI/ by trust.org, on Flickr

Shanghai Profile by BabuFst, on Flickr

Kodak_E100VS_85-2 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr

Peoples square in Shanghai by Pavel Dvorak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jianggan Blue Hour (2015) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Highrisers by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai 2015 by steve mears, on Flickr

Shanghai 2015 by steve mears, on Flickr

Shanghai 2015 by steve mears, on Flickr

Shanghai 2015 by steve mears, on Flickr

Color's dead #1 - Night by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr

Shanghai at sunrise by Alex, on Flickr

Shanghai Sky by G T Yusuf, on Flickr


----------



## pfnphoto

I made a little video about Shanghai:

https://vimeo.com/128023932


----------



## SteveMasker

Amazing!


----------



## Baclieuquetoi

Nice :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## hkskyline

By *龙舌兰* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by arcaswiss, on Flickr

Shanghai aerial view by Alex, on Flickr

Cloudy Skyline by Jan Gottweiß, on Flickr

lights on by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Jinmao and the others by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline across Garden Bridge by Alex, on Flickr

image012 by a001133, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CityScape, Shanghai by Higgs Singlet, on Flickr

new pearl of the orient by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Highrisers by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Jinmao and the others by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by Alex da Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CityScape, Shanghai by Higgs Singlet, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr

Expo by Jan Gottweiß, on Flickr

Shanghai aerial view by Alex, on Flickr

Hengfeng Road Bridge and Skyline by hugociss, on Flickr

lights on by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Nine Dragon Pillar - Shanghai by Jan Gottweiß, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

where two rivers meet by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

high test by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Jianggan Blue Hour (2015) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Above by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr

Second Bund Sunrise by Joe Rogus, on Flickr


----------



## keldenis

rayvs99 said:


> Are you sure the biggest? maybe the biggest plastic looking buildings? you cant even see the skyline during the day due to pollution, yuck.


Don't be envious!


----------



## christos-greece

...And Good Morning!!!!!! by Marie.L.Manzor, on Flickr

high test by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

AI1A5618 1 by arcaswiss, on Flickr

Shanghai 2015 by steve mears, on Flickr

Shanghai 2015 by steve mears, on Flickr

Second Bund Sunrise by Joe Rogus, on Flickr

Second Bund Sunrise by Joe Rogus, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *晒秋* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

They gazed across the waters of the river by Ciccio Nutella, on Flickr

where two rivers meet by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Looking North to Lujiazui (Shanghai) by Mister Graves, on Flickr

Shanghai aerial view by Alex, on Flickr

6 seconds by Andy WXx2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lujiazui CBD by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

3 Towers of the Apocalypse by jkspepper, on Flickr

Flying Over Hongqiao by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

City Giants by peter hillary, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by dinhtuan89_it, on Flickr

shanghai skyline in daybreak by dinhtuan89_it, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by Alex da Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lujiazui CBD by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai 5:37 am by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

CityScape, Shanghai by Higgs Singlet, on Flickr

Highway to Hongqiao by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Expo by Jan Gottweiß, on Flickr

Hengfeng Road Bridge and Skyline by hugociss, on Flickr

beautiful night in shanghai by dinhtuan89_it, on Flickr

Shanghai 2015 by steve mears, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Towers of Shanghai by Sunny Merindo, on Flickr

View from the Intercontinental Expo Hotel by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

上海 Shanghai by Leslie, on Flickr

The Changing Shanghai by Septimus Low, on Flickr

Lujiazui CBD by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

...And Good Morning!!!!!! by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr

Hengfeng Road Bridge and Skyline by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *老F* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai bride by Clyde Bentley, on Flickr

Shanghai China alley by Clyde Bentley, on Flickr

Trip to Beijing and Shanghai with Laurence by Dave Senior, on Flickr

Trip to Beijing and Shanghai with Laurence by Dave Senior, on Flickr

I still see you! by Douglas M. Paine, on Flickr

Shanghai aerial view by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

jiuhuashan08 by lesley wang, on Flickr

wujiaochang2 by lesley wang, on Flickr

Towers of Shanghai by Sunny Merindo, on Flickr

Towering Giants of Pudong by Sunny Merindo, on Flickr

The Changing Shanghai by Septimus Low, on Flickr

shanghai bund by lesley wang, on Flickr

wake island by lesley wang, on Flickr

in the sunshine by lesley wang, on Flickr


----------



## giallo

Some photos are posted three different times on this very page. You guys should look to see if others have posted the same images.

Here are some pictures I took before Typhoon Chan-Hom hit the mainland.


storm prologue 1 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



storm prologue 4 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



storm prologue 2 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



storm prologue 3 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



storm prologue 6 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



storm prologue 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



sh typhoon 1 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



sh typhoon 2 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



sh typhoon 3 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

pink cloud by lesley wang, on Flickr

raining by lesley wang, on Flickr

dinner2 by lesley wang, on Flickr

Shanghai by JERRYANG, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr

Shanghai 24 deg C - in colour by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

lesley01 by lesley wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Lights by RedSquare14, on Flickr

night by lesley wang, on Flickr

rainbow bridge by lesley wang, on Flickr

Shanghai by JERRYANG, on Flickr

Shanghai 24 deg C - in colour by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Towers of Shanghai by Sunny Merindo, on Flickr

Flying Over Hongqiao by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

lights on by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

window to the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

wharf by lesley wang, on Flickr

blue sky by lesley wang, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

night of hongkou2 by lesley wang, on Flickr

in the sunshine by lesley wang, on Flickr

Shanghai Mono by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *astar_hk* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai City Cityscapes Night Lights Night Hanging Out Taking Photos Holiday Hello World Enjoying Life by badger0397, on Flickr

View from rooftop by Don Vaughn, on Flickr

Reflection of Shanghai by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr

上海 Shanghai by Leslie, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Pudong Lujiazui buildings by Nathan Tung Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong Skyline by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr

Shima by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

backbone of city by danny hu, on Flickr

夕阳醉了 by lesley wang, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai by JERRYANG, on Flickr

Shanghai Lights by RedSquare14, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *astar_hk* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece

Walking in Pudong by demerval, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge by mars.was.here, on Flickr

Shanghai Streets.jpg by roman joe, on Flickr

Shanghai, Shanghai Province. by Walkabout Kid, on Flickr

303 by deyue, on Flickr

IMG_8876 by Yellow Devil, on Flickr

2048 by kizibo, on Flickr

Shangai. by Pakitogarnello, on Flickr

shangai at night by CRIS LLARENA, on Flickr

Oriental Pearl by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Bund (Shanghai) by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Fly by Night by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Quiet After the Storm by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Shanghai 23 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Shanghai 24 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

The Bund - Shanghai Cityscape - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#shanghai #China by 敏 张, on Flickr

New Orient by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Untitled by Stéphane Kelomey, on Flickr

Untitled by Stéphane Kelomey, on Flickr

Untitled by Stéphane Kelomey, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

shanghai Bund & Lujiazui by lesley wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3786 y by Tartarin2009 (mostly off), on Flickr

Apple Store Pudong (Shanghai) by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Quiet Storm by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Shanghai 23 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

The Bund - Shanghai Cityscape - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

The Bund - Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

The Bund - Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rooms with a View by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

The Bund - Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

_DSC3786 y by Tartarin2009 (mostly off), on Flickr

Shanghai Museum by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Shanghaï/Pudong skyline (_DSC3990 y) by Tartarin2009 (mostly off), on Flickr

Quiet After the Storm by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by Jon Jewett, on Flickr

The Bund - Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

At the rooftop of Radisson Hotel in Shanghai by Don Vaughn, on Flickr

The Bund - Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

Asian Flare by Paul Reiffer, on Flickr

42/52 Shanghai Skyline by SpiritStar, on Flickr

Century Park and Skyline by hugociss, on Flickr

The Bund - Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

The Bund - Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

North point by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walking in the middle of the road by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Side street off People's Square by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Shanghai by dlobachev, on Flickr

Shanghai-Pudong-part-4 by Eric Farine, on Flickr

Bund by Dmitry Shakin, on Flickr

Shanghai by dlobachev, on Flickr

View from Park Hyatt Shanghai by nigelrturner, on Flickr

IMG_3849 Shanghai nocturne © by philippedaniele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai 上海 - Twilight over Shanghai Puxi 上海浦西之落暮 by SK HO, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

High Tea View by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

China_2015_Shanghai_0013 by Elis Wilkins, on Flickr

China_2015_Shanghai_0014 by Elis Wilkins, on Flickr

The Bund - Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

nanpu bridge long exposure by michael li, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/595...%B0%D0%B9&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/595...%B0%D0%B9&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/594...%B0%D0%B9&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/594...%B0%D0%B9&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/592...%B0%D0%B9&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/590...%B0%D0%B9&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=3









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/586...%B0%D0%B9&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=4


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/565...%B0%D0%B9&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=4









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/562...%B0%D0%B9&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=5









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/530...%B0%D0%B9&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=6









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/530...%B0%D0%B9&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=6









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/528...%B0%D0%B9&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=7









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/520...%B0%D0%B9&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=7









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/519...%B0%D0%B9&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=8









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/473...B0%D0%B9&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=13









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/474...B0%D0%B9&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=13


----------



## christos-greece

shanghai_cityscape-1366x768 by Trương Khả, on Flickr

Skyline of Xujiahui by hugociss, on Flickr

beautiful night in shanghai by windows sparking, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Pudong Skyline by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr

China_2015_Shanghai_0013 by Elis Wilkins, on Flickr

China_2015_Shanghai_0011 by Elis Wilkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai 上海 - Twilight over Shanghai Puxi 上海浦西之落暮 by SK HO, on Flickr

Shanghai by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr

Shanghai China Wallpapers (1) by johir nusrat, on Flickr

IMG_0449 by philsteinhauser, on Flickr

Far down the river by Andrew McKay, on Flickr

Downtown Shanghai by Jerry Gu, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015 Shanghai-5.jpg by cp.quevedo, on Flickr

View from Park Hyatt Shanghai by nigelrturner, on Flickr

Corner by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape by Timelapsephotography, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape - [5881 x 3921] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr

Second Bund Sunrise by jsrogus, on Flickr

Shanghai at sunrise by Dibrova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the Bund at night by Majeed Ekbal, on Flickr

The Rush of Shanghai by Alex Zhu | Photography, on Flickr

Strictly Business by Majeed Ekbal, on Flickr

Shanghai by Martino, on Flickr

LuPu Bridge by Majeed Ekbal, on Flickr

Once upon a riverside~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr

Flow by Majeed Ekbal, on Flickr

Tangled Highways, Shanghai by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## SH16

christos-greece said:


> The Rush of Shanghai by Alex Zhu | Photography, on Flickr


Thanks, that's my new wallpaper from now on


----------



## christos-greece

small sun by Majeed Ekbal, on Flickr

Jing An CBD nightview by Majeed Ekbal, on Flickr

Evening glow by Majeed Ekbal, on Flickr

Strictly Business by Majeed Ekbal, on Flickr

Three Major Banks by Yuichi, on Flickr

Changfeng Green by hugociss, on Flickr

The Bund - Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

Apple Store Pudong (Shanghai) by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr


----------



## BlurredLines

url=https://flic.kr/p/r5hThT]







[/url]雨逅 / passer-by by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Skyline in Autumn by Alessio Avezzano, on Flickr

Shanghai by Sunil Kulkarni, on Flickr

The stunning Shanghai Skyline by Jannes Glas, on Flickr

The View From the Bund - Shanghai, China by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr

New Shanghai skyline, Pudong, Shanghai World Financial Center SWFC 上海环球金融中心 , Shanghai Tower 上海中心大厦 , Jin Mao Tower 金茂大厦 , China by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr

New Shanghai skyline, Pudong, Shanghai World Financial Center SWFC 上海环球金融中心 , Shanghai Tower 上海中心大厦 , Jin Mao Tower 金茂大厦 , China by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr

China_2015_Shanghai_0013 by Elis Wilkins, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by Simon Lunda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

R0002161 by LuisInHZ, on Flickr

R0001908 by LuisInHZ, on Flickr

R0001924 by LuisInHZ, on Flickr

R0001924 by LuisInHZ, on Flickr

R0002084 by LuisInHZ, on Flickr

R0001791 by LuisInHZ, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_XMR9793 by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

SAM_8483.jpg by polarography, on Flickr

Tomorrowland. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

East Nanjing Road Night Scene (Shanghai) by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Pudong - The Shanghai Skyline by Joe Hunt, on Flickr

Shanghai Yellow vador by Henri Aristide, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by Volker Kull, on Flickr

Shanghai Silhouette by Thomas Poeter, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Some sweet retro-futurism:

*Shanghai's Nanjing Road*. 









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shanghai_-_Nanjing_Road.jpeg


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai - The Bund by Alice Beech, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund morning view by Philipp Chistyakov, on Flickr

Blue Hours by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

East Nanjing Road Night Scene (Shanghai) by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

R0002104 by LuisInHZ, on Flickr

R0001873 by LuisInHZ, on Flickr

golden night by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

MONO2809 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr


----------



## Nuhoangcaooc

christos-greece said:


> Shanghai 23 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr
> 
> The Bund - Shanghai Cityscape - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


i'm very like Shanghai. i'm looking for the themes here where i can find photos of Shanghai. In the World, i think have a lot of biggest skyline of the world and including Shanghai.


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Bund by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

up high 7 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

up high 3 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

up high 6 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

up high 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

East Nanjing Road Night Scene (Shanghai) by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Jin'an Temple, Shanghai, China by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr

P1040739.jpg by kaveman743, on Flickr

P1040730.jpg by kaveman743, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sitting at the edge by Simona Johnson, on Flickr

blue sky by lesley wang, on Flickr

上海 Shanghai by Leslie, on Flickr

IMG_8591 by neil grandison, on Flickr

IMG_8477 by neil grandison, on Flickr

IMG_8484 by neil grandison, on Flickr

Shanghai Pudong at daylight by KRyS ActionPhotoPassion, on Flickr

Shanghai by Jeff Tam, on Flickr

Shanghai Pudong at night by KRyS ActionPhotoPassion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tricycle in Shanghai by rustoleumlove, on Flickr

Shanghai blue hour by Philipp Chistyakov, on Flickr

Blue Hours by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

up high 7 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund morning view by Philipp Chistyakov, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Melanie Chenot, on Flickr

The Bund in Shanghai by Melanie Chenot, on Flickr

The Bund in Shanghai上海外灘 by Francis Shum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

China Ping An Financial Tower by Mingsze Ho, on Flickr

Unfocused Cityline by Mingsze Ho, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Razzle-Dazzle by Sunny Merindo, on Flickr

up high 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Tomorrowland. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

Apple Store by Mingsze Ho, on Flickr

Inside the Lower Sphere by Mingsze Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once upon a riverside~ Shanghai by ~mimo~, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

2015 Shanghai-5.jpg by cp.quevedo, on Flickr

View from Park Hyatt Shanghai by nigelrturner, on Flickr

Corner by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape by Timelapsephotography, on Flickr

Second Bund Sunrise by jsrogus, on Flickr

Shanghai at sunrise by Dibrova, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CHINA-ECONOMY-FDI/ by trust.org, on Flickr

Shanghai Profile by BabuFst, on Flickr

Kodak_E100VS_85-2 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr

Peoples square in Shanghai by Pavel Dvorak, on Flickr

Oriental Pearl Tower by Jeff Warta, on Flickr

Shanghai at Night by Jeff Warta, on Flickr

Downtown Shanghai by Hombre Tangencial (JOP), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sailing in - rework of a previous post by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Lujiazui by Mingsze Ho, on Flickr

The Oriental Pearl Tower by Mingsze Ho, on Flickr

Lujiazui by Mingsze Ho, on Flickr

The Oriental Pearl Tower by Mingsze Ho, on Flickr

The Bund by Mingsze Ho, on Flickr

Pier along the Huangpu River by Mingsze Ho, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

where two rivers meet by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Above by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr

Second Bund Sunrise by Joe Rogus, on Flickr

high test by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Jianggan Blue Hour (2015) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

up high 3 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

beautiful night in shanghai by ビッグアップジャパン, on Flickr

上海天際線 by Richie., on Flickr

Shanghai Welcomes You by Mingsze Ho, on Flickr

Shanghai Modern by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Blue Hours by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund morning view by Philipp Chistyakov, on Flickr

_XMR9911 by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

Untitled by Davy Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rat goes tourist in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat goes tourist in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat goes tourist in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat goes tourist in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat goes for a scurry down Nanking Road, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat goes for a scurry down Nanking Road, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

UFO by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

Once upon a riverside~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rat goes Chinese, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat goes Chinese, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat goes for a scurry down Nanking Road, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat goes for a scurry down Nanking Road, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat goes for a scurry down Nanking Road, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Apple Store by Mingsze Ho, on Flickr

China Ping An Financial Tower by Mingsze Ho, on Flickr

Shanghai - The Bund by Alice Beech, on Flickr

The Bund in Shanghai上海外灘 by Francis Shum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rat has another night on the town, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat has another night on the town, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat has another night on the town, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat has another night on the town, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat has another night on the town, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat has another night on the town, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

The Oriental Pearl Tower Lit up by Mingsze Ho, on Flickr

Pudong skyscrapers Black and White, Shanghai by HutchSLR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rat contemplates Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat goes Chinese, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

_XMR7274 by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

_XMR7267 by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

_XMR7249 by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

Shanghai Modern by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Apple Store. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

DOWNTOWN SHANGHAI by naielsTM, on Flickr

The Rush of Shanghai by Alex Zhu | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

City Light by jay rao, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

silk light by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

BNNWGT by tim tiburzi, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Together by WraithHao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rat enjoys his last day in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat enjoys his last day in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat enjoys his last day in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat enjoys his last day in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

The color paradise of Shanghai by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr

Rat catches a ferry in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat has another night on the town, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Pudong Night by Bjorn Borgers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

beautiful night in shanghai by ビッグアップジャパン, on Flickr

shanghai skyline in daybreak by ビッグアップジャパン, on Flickr

上海天際線 by Richie., on Flickr

The Bund by Mingsze Ho, on Flickr

North View of Huangpu River by Mingsze Ho, on Flickr

Rat wanders around Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat goes Chinese, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

Blue Hours by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

shanghai skyline in daybreak by epilyx, on Flickr

Light the way #Shanghai #KOPhotoVogue #WorldPhotoExpedition #natgeo #natgeoyourshot #earthpix #photooftheday #picoftheday #letsexplore #cityscapes #longexposure #travel #people #culture #adventure #china #ChinaArt by Amin KO Beydoun, on Flickr

Pudong & The Bund by Miemo Penttinen, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline by Miemo Penttinen, on Flickr

Rat catches a ferry in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat goes Chinese, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Erwan LE BELLEGUY, on Flickr

481 Skylines from Huangpu river, Shanghai (Chine) by Daniel Bisson, on Flickr

Pudong Skyline by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Shines by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

all by myself by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Lujiazui by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Hongqiao Starburst by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Looking East by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

midnight view by tiancs0031, on Flickr

Shanghai Old and New by chengold, on Flickr

Top towers in Shanghai by Joe Kincaid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

city park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Xinhua Road - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai nightshots (XVIII) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

Luxury. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

The color paradise of Shanghai by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr

Rat has another night on the town, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat has another night on the town, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Outlines by hugociss, on Flickr

light on the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai nightshots (IV) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

The color paradise of Shanghai by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Chaloos, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Chaloos, on Flickr

Shanghai by Arnd Dewald, on Flickr

Shanghai, China. by Chang Ken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walking in Pudong by demerval, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge by mars.was.here, on Flickr

Shanghai Streets.jpg by roman joe, on Flickr

IMG_8876 by Yellow Devil, on Flickr

2048 by kizibo, on Flickr

Shangai. by Pakitogarnello, on Flickr

IMG_8484 by neil grandison, on Flickr

Shanghai by Jeff Tam, on Flickr

Shanghai Pudong at night by KRyS ActionPhotoPassion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong by elmar bajora, on Flickr

Pudong by elmar bajora, on Flickr

Pudong by elmar bajora, on Flickr

Pudong by elmar bajora, on Flickr

Capturing the first sunrise of 2016 by Roy Cheung, on Flickr

city park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Pudong area (Shanghai) (V) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

Pudong area (Shanghai) (I) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

_DSC4361 by Michel Coutty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

where two rivers meet by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

high test by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Jianggan Blue Hour (2015) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Above by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr

Second Bund Sunrise by Joe Rogus, on Flickr

shanghai skyline in daybreak by dinhtuan89_it, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by Alex da Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CHINA - Shanghai - The Bund by Asier Villafranca (www.asiervillafranca.com), on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Lujiazui Green Park by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

DSC_1582 by Dreamyxx, on Flickr

Sha Skyline blue hour by wolfgang.horstmann, on Flickr

Shooting at The Bund of Shanghai by fotoporjinjing, on Flickr

Shooting at The Bund of Shanghai by fotoporjinjing, on Flickr

Tallest Building in Shanghai by Muskie McKay, on Flickr

Yuyuan @Night by Phreddie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Shines by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Shines by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Light trails by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

rising from the fog~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Balcony View by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

Shanghai nightshots (XVIII) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

christmas tower by matteroffact, on Flickr


corporate christmas 18 by matteroffact, on Flickr

overpower 1 by matteroffact, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by 沈咪咪, on Flickr

Lu Jia Zui District, Shanghai by 沈咪咪, on Flickr

DSC1553 by -kytz-, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline 上海滩 by Swissrock, on Flickr

christmas tower 3 by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1068 by hiroyukibenjamin, on Flickr

messed by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

The City That Does Sleep by ...Iwonttell, on Flickr

Eye of the Wall by Bun Lee, on Flickr

Fire by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

Balcony View by Bun Lee, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Shanghai by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

Pudong by elmar bajora, on Flickr


----------



## nils16

January 2016

360° Panorama:
https://www.google.ch/maps/contrib/...PEPKo/w203-h100-p-k-no/!7i9728!8i4864!6m1!1e1


----------



## christos-greece

2015-06-07 13.03.49 by Taro Odawara, on Flickr

IMG_8477 by neil grandison, on Flickr

IMG_8484 by neil grandison, on Flickr

Shanghai Pudong at daylight by KRyS ActionPhotoPassion, on Flickr

Shanghai by Jeff Tam, on Flickr

Shanghai Pudong at night by KRyS ActionPhotoPassion, on Flickr

Xinhua Road - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

city park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Oriental Pearl Tower (view from Bund) by Ionut Silviu, on Flickr

Shanghai night view by Ionut Silviu, on Flickr

Light trails by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Balcony View by Bun Lee, on Flickr

fc 116 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Pudong by elmar bajora, on Flickr

Looking at Pudong by elmar bajora, on Flickr

Shanghai nightshots (IV) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

Fire by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

view from Flair bar - Ritz Carlton Pudong by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

messed by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

frosty sunset by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

IMG_1068 by hiroyukibenjamin, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Light trails by Douglas M. Paine, on Flickr

Adobe Dehaze before / after by Jakob Montrasio, on Flickr

Adobe Dehaze before / after by Jakob Montrasio, on Flickr

shanghai downtown buildings night _MG_7382 by Henry W., on Flickr

Mulsanne in Downtown Shanghai by Jerry Gu, on Flickr

taking a break from science by weihgoldd, on Flickr

a new dawn unfolding~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Shanghai Hongqiao Station by Steve Verrall, on Flickr


----------



## hello2016

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

purple pearl by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Empty street by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai highways by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

The City That Does Sleep by ...Iwonttell, on Flickr

sir elly's terrace by level33, on Flickr

Light trails by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

2016-01-01 15.15.25 by Taro Odawara, on Flickr

Random snapshots B&W by Jing, on Flickr

Chrystal Towers by Yohsuke Ikebuchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xinhua Lu Blue by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

sir elly's terrace by level33, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

towering above by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

light on the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

city park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

160209-movingcities-context-0019 by Context Travel, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund walking tour by Context Travel, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund walking tour by Context Travel, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund walking tour by Context Travel, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund walking tour by Context Travel, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund walking tour by Context Travel, on Flickr

Shanghai 2016 by Danil Antonov, on Flickr

Centre In Shanghai, China 2015 by Centre College, on Flickr

Pudong, Shanghai, skyline - 3-2 by gem, on Flickr

Shanghai 2016 by hunbille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metropolitan Reflections and Tones by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Shanghai, Lujiazui (Repost) by Vipu TaE, on Flickr

Eye of the Wall by Bun Lee, on Flickr

rising from the fog~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr

view from Flair bar - Ritz Carlton Pudong by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Pudong by elmar bajora, on Flickr

Shanghai Tower by Bene, on Flickr

<上海>117 by Toshihiko Shinagawa, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline at night (HDR) by Michael Vitt, on Flickr

Chrystal Towers by Yohsuke Ikebuchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Shanghai (15) by leiris202, on Flickr

Downtown Shanghai (19) by leiris202, on Flickr

China - Sichuan - Chengdu - Streetlife - 11 by Manfred Sommer, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

shanghai.grim.2 by Jeremy Langley, on Flickr

Shanghai - Inner City by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund walking tour by Context Travel, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund walking tour by Context Travel, on Flickr

Pudong area (Shanghai) (I) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Skyline close up by Julien Nanthaphark, on Flickr

The Jin Mao Tower from the top of the World Financial Tower. #上海 #中国 #cityscape #worldfinancialcenter #bnw #bnw_city #jinmaotower #thebund #TimRoman #shanghai #china by Tim Roman, on Flickr

Silky Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Filmic Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Oriental Pearl TV Tower by yuxuan hou, on Flickr

Shanghai Oriental Pearl TV Tower by yuxuan hou, on Flickr

shanghai skyline by yuxuan hou, on Flickr

Pudong. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

Crossing Over by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nanjing Road by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

perp (1 of 1) by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by weihgoldd, on Flickr

faraway by Black station, on Flickr

The Bund by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

Grand Hyatt Shanghai by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Ronald Woan, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Ronald Woan, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Ronald Woan, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Ronald Woan, on Flickr


----------



## andrej2015

Shanghai is now metropolis


----------



## _00_deathscar

DSLR photos are a thing of the past.

It's all about the drones and 360 degree panoramas now. You have to click into the link and browse around - make sure VR is turned 'ON'.

This is but a preview so excuse the low quality. Go check the link.









*
陆家嘴中心 Lujiazui, the financial center of China by Tony Yong*


----------



## christos-greece

perp (1 of 1) by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

View from the Pearl by Jase1111, on Flickr

Pudong by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

Wired by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

The Bund by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

Foggy Metropolis by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline close up by Julien Nanthaphark, on Flickr

shanghai skyline by yuxuan hou, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

christos-greece said:


> China - Sichuan - Chengdu - Streetlife - 11 by Manfred Sommer, on Flickr


This is not Shanghai, it's Chengdu


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Sunset by David McCracken, on Flickr

Shanghai downtown by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

Transrapid in downtown station by Thomas Mueller, on Flickr

Downtown Shanghai (1 of 1) by Barbara Gayfer (née Deas), on Flickr

temple and the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Bund Lights by Ellen King, on Flickr

Tidy Skyscrapers by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

in to the night - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Bund by Magnus Maichle, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

little man by Bartosz Kwasnicki, on Flickr

Shanghai Oriental Pearl TV Tower by yuxuan hou, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund walking tour by Context Travel, on Flickr

IMG_4417 by li fan, on Flickr

IMG_4390 by li fan, on Flickr

Selfie on the Bund by pəruse, on Flickr

Dawn @ Huangpu River by Hero Figaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Skyline by Paul James, on Flickr

Suchow River Walk by Mr.Lu1, on Flickr

Suchow River Walk by Mr.Lu1, on Flickr

Suchow River Walk by Mr.Lu1, on Flickr

outstanding in Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Magnus Maichle, on Flickr

Shanghai by Youxuan Erhu, on Flickr

At the Bund by Claus Preuschoff, on Flickr

perp (1 of 1) by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## PD

andrej2015 said:


> Shanghai is now metropolis


Only just now?


----------



## christos-greece

Shadow by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr

Suchow River Walk by Mr.Lu1, on Flickr

Rush hour traffic in Shiji avenue of Shanghai by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

Crossing Over by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund walking tour by Context Travel, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund walking tour by Context Travel, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund walking tour by Context Travel, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund walking tour by Context Travel, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund walking tour by Context Travel, on Flickr

Shanghai night 2014 by Andrew Grove, on Flickr

shanghai tower by Gerhard Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

505607407 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr










181931250 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

505607407 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

469868251 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

181931250 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

China - Shanghai - Skyline - 2016 (2) by Michael Durickas, on Flickr

drinks with a view by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Wheelock Square _ Jingan by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

temple and the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

The Jin Mao Tower from the top of the World Financial Tower. #上海 #中国 #cityscape #worldfinancialcenter #bnw #bnw_city #jinmaotower #thebund #TimRoman #shanghai #china by Tim Roman, on Flickr

sinar massive 2 (1 of 1) by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Pudong Skyline by Xiaoping98, on Flickr

The river bank in Shanghai by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr

505607407 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

dreaming in Shanghai - the river by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Bus 大桥五线 (Bridge Line 5) 沪B·42596 S0H-068 SWB6106HG by Chiu Ho-yang, on Flickr

Shanghai Bus 127 沪D·98457 S2S-0279 SWB6127PHEV2 Hybrid (Parallel) by Chiu Ho-yang, on Flickr

Shanghai marriage market. Här samlas föräldrar för att hitta en partner till deras barn. På lapparna står det ålder, längd, jobb, inkomst, utbildning osv. ✌ by Linus Josephson, on Flickr

Man with a cape by Payam Mazloum, on Flickr

People Square and Park in #Shanghai #China by Andreas Hafenscher, on Flickr

Pudong, Sganghai by Alexander Hoppe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Huangpudongxi by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Oliver Mueller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SAM_0431 by peter hillary, on Flickr

passenger foot-bridge by Black station, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai nights 2 by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

park by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

strollers by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

Skyline The Bund, Shanghai, China by Jürgen Jaquemotte, on Flickr

181931250 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

IMG_1748 by june jiang, on Flickr

The Bund daytime by iain McGregor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bumps by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

night rush by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

out of sync by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

peeled by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

some fat by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Sunset on Shanghai by Ra1nb0wm0nst3r, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

At the Bund by Claus Preuschoff, on Flickr

20160517_China_6569 crop Shanghai sRGB by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

shanghai skyline in daybreak by ビッグアップジャパン, on Flickr

Shanghai Shines by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Skyline by steven white, on Flickr

TimeLapseVideosTEchniques by Studio52 Tv, on Flickr

little Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

K3A26453 by David Creswell, on Flickr

Trolleybus in Shanghai, route 22/上海无轨电车22路 by ZHC ZHANG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5813 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Nightscape of Shanghai traffic at night by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

Nightscape of Shanghai traffic at night by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

Nightscape of Shanghai City by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

Turning by Black station, on Flickr

the Pudong area of Shanghai, China by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

SH views #china #shanghai #zaishanghai #insshanghai #shanghailife #shanghaiist #captchina #travel2china #urbanexploration #urbanandstreet #urbanex #asia #instatravel #farfromhome #gotravel #city #cityscape #citykillerz #zerogrid #streetmagazine #streetm by Anthony Johnston, on Flickr

IMG_5802 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

a city to love~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr

外白渡桥上 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

having fun by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

20161011-153949-IMG_6311 by Reverse Triangular, on Flickr

20161011-150829-IMG_6309 by Reverse Triangular, on Flickr


----------



## Speechless.♥

Some pics I took this week 
http://nick999.rajce.idnes.cz/


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

river view by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape Shanghai by David Tan, on Flickr

Shanghai Kiss by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

IMG_5564 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5572 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

when evening comes by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

IMG_6224 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Shanghai Daily by Erik Eastman, on Flickr

Shanghai nightly views by Niilo Säämänen, on Flickr

Shanghai nightly views by Niilo Säämänen, on Flickr

IMG_1361 by mark waller, on Flickr

静安雕塑公园 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

drama in the city - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline in the morning by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

IMG_5418 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

when evening comes by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Inside the Shanghai cityscape by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

Skyline by steven white, on Flickr

a city to love~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr

bumps by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

Awesome pics! :cheers:


----------



## Fotografer

Like real cyberpunk/future city


----------



## dj4life

Aerial photography under the overpass by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Aerial Drone Photos by Jason Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Shanghai, China cityscape by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

208092706 by PCCommercial, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

208092706 by PCCommercial, on Flickr

Nightscape of Shanghai City by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.behance.net/gallery/44702085/High


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai River Sluice by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

Pudong District by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

Yu Gardens 2 by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

Rainy Shanghai Bund Fuji X-T1 XF 18-135mm #fujifilm #myfujifilm #fujixusers #fujifilmme #fujixthusiasts #cityscape #nightphotography #shanghai #xt1 #fujixt1 by igordreamscometrue, on Flickr

Pudong Power by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Shanghai. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

Shanghai View from Wai Tan (Bund) by Ionut Silviu, on Flickr

box girder by Paul, on Flickr

Downtown Shanghai (1 of 1) by Barbara Gayfer (née Deas), on Flickr

Adobe Dehaze before / after by Jakob Montrasio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Supersized Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Skyscrapers of Shanghai by Ryan McKee, on Flickr

IMG_5465 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5581 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

drama in the city - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai twilight by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

The Bund by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

IMG_5572 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5415 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5418 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

类烟飞臊重，方雨散还轻 Smog prevented airplanes from landing at beijing yesterday, I'm afraid it will happen at shanghai very soon...and other cities will follow 继续写了微信公众号lawrenceim第二片，呃，坚持下.... 早起浦东大雾，能见度几米，还好不是重霾，去年写过一篇京广沪雾霾滤镜的文章，竟然自媒体抄了用...怎没人提版权费啊啊.... #smog #ai by Lawrence Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xinhua Lu Blue by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

sir elly's terrace by level33, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

towering above by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

light on the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

city park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bund white facades and bull - Shanghai, China by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

Shanghai modern architecture from nearby promenade, China by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

Shanghai Pudong China by Shahid Ali Khan, on Flickr

IMG_5714 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5739 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Long exposure of a street in shanghai by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

The Bund, Shanghai by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

IMG_5523 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Bund - Mavic-3 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

IMG_5572 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

TimeLapseVideosTEchniques by Studio52 Tv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5796 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5808 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

BraveRegulator.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr

Shanghai by Robert Borden, on Flickr

Flaming Red by Septimus Low, on Flickr

Shanghai Pudong China by Shahid Ali Khan, on Flickr

Traveler by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

The Bund -Shanghai, China by Shahid Ali Khan, on Flickr

IMG_5495 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

street in shanghai by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

street in shanghai by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Long exposure of a street in shanghai by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

Great skyline! :cheers:


----------



## RickLW

The biggest skyline in the World. And the biggest city (Wiki).N Y can't live with it and you would lose Dubai out there. but I guess you would see the Burj somewhere.


----------



## RickLW

I think the most spectacular skyline. The S T is the 2nd highest building in the World. (after that thing in dubai). It is also the highest viewing gallery anywhere.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC_7926 by mai1988814, on Flickr










DSC_7957 by mai1988814, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

clean air by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Shanghai cityscape by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape by Nabil z.a., on Flickr

Bund white facades and bull - Shanghai, China by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

IMG_6068 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Shanghai by Jxtr Lim, on Flickr

L1020074 by Andrew Guan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

breathe city by Black station, on Flickr

云须 / the cloud beard by 
Black station, on Flickr

新月 / new moon by Black station, on Flickr

burst forth by Black station, on Flickr

Before Typhoon by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr

Water lillies, People’s Park, Shanghai by Lengs83, on Flickr

Morning walk by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr

Portrait of young girl by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

所有照片-55 by 未颜, on Flickr

Nightscape of Shanghai City by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Shanghai skyline with modern urban skyscrapers by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

construction materials on the way by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

ShangHai Morning by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

The Bund by klasGelinder, on Flickr

focusdoom 3 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

focusdoom 2 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

clean air by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Shanghai modern architecture from nearby promenade, China by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

BraveRegulator.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr

street in shanghai by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

street in shanghai by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

an ffc friday 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

lookwhatyouvedone by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

上海 藥材有限公司 by KENT FAN, on Flickr

Shanghai (3) by Rick, on Flickr

Shanghai (2) by Rick, on Flickr

✪繁華街の一本奥まった通り② 中国・上海市- by m-miki, on Flickr

fc 278 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

fc 277 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr

Shanghai - Bund - Nighttime (4) by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Shanghai at night by Tudorica Alexandru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Magic of Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

an ffc friday 1 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

IMG_5367 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Clouds over Shanghai by klasGelinder, on Flickr

Shanghai cityscape by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

20081031-Shanghai-266.jpg by Let Rab, on Flickr

20081027-Shanghai-113.jpg by Let Rab, on Flickr

Shanghai_China by IES Abroad, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

in to the light by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

straight through by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

straight through 2 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

alley hustle by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

"don't let the sun go down on me" - rest in peace George Michael by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai waterfront skyline by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

an ffc friday 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

CN | Shanghai | Anting New Town by Jan Martin, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ting Ting Shen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sides by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

not so by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Shanghai waterfront skyline by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

focusdoom 2 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Shanghai from The Bund by Sam Gao, on Flickr

Light trails by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai city center by RH&XL, on Flickr

Bridge in downtown Shanghai by Brian Feutz, on Flickr

Shanghai Tower, world Financial Center and Jin Mao Tower in Shanghai, These are the tallest buildings in Shanghai. by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Lujiazui by Creative Destruction Asia, on Flickr

Long exposure of a street in shanghai by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Stunning View by Vipu TaE, on Flickr

The Tourists. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

469868251 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

temple and the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Oriental Pearl TV Tower by yuxuan hou, on Flickr

Flair Rooftop Bar, 58th floor Ritz-Carlton, Shanghai by Grzegorz Rogala, on Flickr

Shanghai streets 07 by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

Bund Shanghai by Payam Mazloum, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by Christopher Graham, on Flickr

The Bund, Shanghai by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

The Bund, Shanghai by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Shanghai by Michal Tilsch, on Flickr

CN | Shanghai | Bund by Jan Martin, on Flickr

the way home by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai elevated road junction and interchange overpass by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

"don't let the sun go down on me" - rest in peace George Michael by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

lookwhatyouvedone by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai, the neck pain maker by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

x marks the spot. by Javin Lau, on Flickr

in to the light by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

straight through by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Shanghai Tower by ANR2008, on Flickr


----------



## Occit

Some shots when I was in Shanghai in New Year


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

12/21/16 2:44:08 AM by d Wang, on Flickr










Over Shanghai by ash matadeen, on Flickr


----------



## PeruGian12

What a city!


----------



## SERVUSBR

Wonderful pics from Shanghai.


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF5134 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

DSCF5132 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

DSC_7423 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

Living With Giants by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Shanghai, China city skyline on the Huangpu River. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

xian city by Asif Hasnat, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

IMG_6188 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

IMG_6128 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Shanghai night by Albert Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

follow the river by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

170124_SH 047 by Chengwei Tu 杜, on Flickr










160707_SH-030 by Chengwei Tu 杜, on Flickr










160707_SH-039 by Chengwei Tu 杜, on Flickr










170124_SH 038 by Chengwei Tu 杜, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai 23 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Shanghai September Sky by namhdyk, on Flickr

The Bund - Shanghai Cityscape - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

North point by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

shanghai , china by lesley wang, on Flickr

Shanghai city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

Shanghai cityscape by Rachele Crivelli, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

<mgzn-title>申城夜色<mgzn-cpname><mgzn-download><mgzn-contenturi><mgzn-pkgname><mgzn-content>上海，又称申城，是一座极具现代化而又不失中国传统特色的国际大都市。©视觉中国 by 玲玲 冯, on Flickr










luxury corporate awards by globeluxurie decode, on Flickr


----------



## SERVUSBR

Shanghai is amazing. :applause:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Shanghai, China · 021 by roj, on Flickr

Shanghai, China · 017 by roj, on Flickr

Shanghai, China · 016 by roj, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by uneii sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bull on the Bund by Ambulant, on Flickr

The Bund by Josh Hearn, on Flickr

Shanghai modern skyline line-up by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

IMG_6145 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_6183 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_6184 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_6345 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

xujiameh by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rat enjoys his last day in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat enjoys his last day in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat enjoys his last day in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat enjoys his last day in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

The color paradise of Shanghai by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr

Rat catches a ferry in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat has another night on the town, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Pudong Night by Bjorn Borgers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Building with reflection by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai Bund promenade by city skyline by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

Sailing city in a ship - Shanghai, China by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Nightscape of Shanghai City (Explore March 21, 2017) by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

Shanghai Lights by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

DSC_0359-Picked.jpg by Elysee Shen, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline Reflections b&w by George Nevrela, on Flickr

SEB_3003 by Sebastian Heil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

a day by the river by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Sleepy Shanghai by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr

Red Span - the Garden Bridge by Scott Garriott, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund Sunrise 0001 - 04-Mar-2017 by BB, on Flickr

Pudong Skyline by Peggy McClure, on Flickr

The sunset of Suzhou river of #shanghai #loveshanghai #instameetshanghai #instameetsh #cityscape #sunset #suzhouriver #shanghailife #bridge by Michael Zhu, on Flickr

Budding photographer gets lesson from Mom by Peggy McClure, on Flickr

IMG_5383 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

DSCF5063 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

IMG_5749 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

LAOWA 7.5mm F2 MFT by LAOWA LENS, on Flickr

LAOWA 7.5mm F2 MFT by LAOWA LENS, on Flickr

LAOWA 7.5mm F2 MFT by LAOWA LENS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Skyline in Sea of Clouds by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

Elevated view of Shanghai skyline at dusk by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

Elevated view of Shanghai skyline at dusk by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

Nightscape of Shanghai City (Explore March 21, 2017) by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

Nightscape of Shanghai City by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

Elevated view of Shanghai skyline at night by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

The sunset of Suzhou river of #shanghai #loveshanghai #instameetshanghai #instameetsh #cityscape #sunset #suzhouriver #shanghailife #bridge by Michael Zhu, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge by Peggy McClure, on Flickr

CHINA | Shanghai, Waibaidu Bridge by Rita Ho, on Flickr

Families at Shanghai Museum fountain by Peggy McClure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Westin Hotel, Shanghai by Peggy McClure, on Flickr

Budding photographer gets lesson from Mom by Peggy McClure, on Flickr

Shanghai Museum by Peggy McClure, on Flickr

Shanghai Grand Theatre by Peggy McClure, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Peggy McClure, on Flickr

Streets of Shanghai by Andrea Palomero, on Flickr

Streets of Shanghai by Andrea Palomero, on Flickr

真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr

down hill by Christoph Hornung, on Flickr

follow the light by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rat enjoys his last day in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat enjoys his last day in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat enjoys his last day in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat enjoys his last day in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

The color paradise of Shanghai by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr

Rat catches a ferry in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat has another night on the town, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Pudong Night by Bjorn Borgers, on Flickr

上海天際線 by Richie., on Flickr

Blue Hours by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

WOW


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_8662 by Nathan Hjermstad, on Flickr










IMG_8632 by Nathan Hjermstad, on Flickr










IMG_8630 by Nathan Hjermstad, on Flickr










IMG_8566 by Nathan Hjermstad, on Flickr










IMG_8652 by Nathan Hjermstad, on Flickr










IMG_8627 by Nathan Hjermstad, on Flickr










IMG_8616 by Nathan Hjermstad, on Flickr










IMG_8639 by Nathan Hjermstad, on Flickr










IMG_8569 by Nathan Hjermstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rat enjoys his last day in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

The color paradise of Shanghai by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr

Rat catches a ferry in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat has another night on the town, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat goes Chinese, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Blue Hours by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge at night, Shanghai, China by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

Night Watch. by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr

The night of Shanghai. Long exposure by jin wensheng, on Flickr

Active shopping night at Nanjing road - Shanghai, China by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

#cyclist #xintiandi #新天地 #treestagram #上海 #shanghai #china #travelogue #foliage #urbanscape #cityscape #streetphotography #iphoneography #shotoniphone6 #hkiger by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1582 by Dreamyxx, on Flickr

Sha Skyline blue hour by wolfgang.horstmann, on Flickr

Shooting at The Bund of Shanghai by fotoporjinjing, on Flickr

Shooting at The Bund of Shanghai by fotoporjinjing, on Flickr

Tallest Building in Shanghai by Muskie McKay, on Flickr

Shanghai by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Active shopping night at Nanjing road - Shanghai, China by Germán Vogel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF5132 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

DSC_7423 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

bund_monochrome by Nelson Coutinho, on Flickr

Living With Giants by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Shanghai, China city skyline on the Huangpu River. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

xian city by Asif Hasnat, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

IMG_6188 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

Shanghai, China - August 22, 2017: Night traffic lights inside o by Kittipong, on Flickr

Shanghai, China 2014 by Felix Cutillo, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DIN_6949 by Dinesh Lahiru, on Flickr

DIN_6994 by Dinesh Lahiru, on Flickr

Nanpu bridge Huangpu river, Shanghai by Stefano Pasqualin, on Flickr

DSC_5142a by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr

LAOWA 7.5mm F2 MFT Wide Angle by LAOWA LENS, on Flickr

LAOWA 7.5mm F2 MFT Wide Angle by LAOWA LENS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5583 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5608 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5355 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5810 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5805 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5709 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5348 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

New Years Eve 2016 by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

On The Bund by Night, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

2013-12-06T053004Z_1345025786_GM1E9C611BN01_RTRMADP_3_CHINA-POLLUTION-SCHOOLS by Jean Bosco SIBOMANA, on Flickr

14 mm story by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr

YUTONG ZK5180A_HuDR2311_1 by hans-johnson, on Flickr

Along Nanjing Road Pedestrian Street, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Shanghai centrea at night. The view on Shanghai´s skyscraper - Shanghai tower and the others. by Alzbeta Nedvedova, on Flickr










DSC_0051 by Alzbeta Nedvedova, on Flickr










Shanghai centre at night by Alzbeta Nedvedova, on Flickr










Shanghai centre at night by Alzbeta Nedvedova, on Flickr










Shanghai centre at night by Alzbeta Nedvedova, on Flickr










Shanghai centre at night. by Alzbeta Nedvedova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

absorbing the view by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

457715264 by cqqev buxgg, on Flickr

Shanghai modern urban maze - China by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

Top of Shanghai Jin Mao tower in Pudong financial district, China by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

An odd couple - Shanghai modern skyline tops - China by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline and waterfront by Pudong, China by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

Modern Shanghai Pudong district night skyline, China by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai City. by zhang zheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai modern architecture from nearby promenade, China by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

Shanghai Pudong China by Shahid Ali Khan, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

IMG_5714 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5739 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Long exposure of a street in shanghai by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

The Bund, Shanghai by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

IMG_5572 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

TimeLapseVideosTEchniques by Studio52 Tv, on Flickr

North Bank Steel by hugociss, on Flickr

when the boat comes in by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Wusong Confluence by hugociss, on Flickr

Shanghai by seozzy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5453 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

The Bund at night in Shanghai, China by mbphillips, on Flickr

North Bank Steel by hugociss, on Flickr

The Bund by Murray Best II, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

1F2A6983_ by Ron Odenthal, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Warm Winter Sun (Shanghai Pudong) by Andy Brandl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

K3A26453 by David Creswell, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giant - to the right by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

IMG_5749 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

515316154 by Discover Corps, on Flickr

The Lujiazui Skyline by Azrin Az, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Pudong at night from The Bund in Shanghai, China (Explored) by mbphillips, on Flickr

Xinhua Lu Blue by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

sir elly's terrace by level33, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

towering above by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Colonial buildings on the Bund at night in Shanghai, China by mbphillips, on Flickr

Basking in the Light by Azrin Az, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5355 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5810 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5805 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5709 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5348 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

New Years Eve 2016 by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Basking in the Light by Azrin Az, on Flickr

Pudong Skyline by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xinhua Lu Blue by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

sir elly's terrace by level33, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

towering above by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

light on the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

city park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jessica Chiu, on Flickr

P1030107 by a200eric, on Flickr

Shanghai 009 by Jeffrey Martin, on Flickr

Lujiazui, Shanghai, China, January 2018 by rsilva444, on Flickr

武康路 by Roa!, on Flickr

B_00668_W by tempestv6, on Flickr

P1010650 by Regan Wu, on Flickr

Waitan, Shanghai by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr

20161205_X100S_DSCF2976 by Brian Bolam, on Flickr

001A9822 by John Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5608 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5355 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5810 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5805 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5709 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5348 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

New Years Eve 2016 by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Fairy by Azrin Az, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Cercle2Confusion, on Flickr

beautiful night in shanghai by Karatel -_-, on Flickr

Skyline of Shanghai in the Night by asusmt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening sun with Bridge and river Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

建筑群 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Amy Hurd, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Amy Hurd, on Flickr

Shanghai Spring Morning by Yee Kim, on Flickr

Elevated view of a Road Junction in Shanghai, China. aerial view the overpass at night, shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Fairy by Azrin Az, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

straight through by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

straight through 2 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

alley hustle by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

"don't let the sun go down on me" - rest in peace George Michael by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai waterfront skyline by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

an ffc friday 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

CN | Shanghai | Anting New Town by Jan Martin, on Flickr

Street Life, downtown Shanghai around Huangpu Road by Daniel Sin, on Flickr

On the top by Xuân Hoàng Vũ, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by IGOR MOSIJCHUK, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline cityscape, Aerial view of shanghai, shanghai lujiazui finance and business district trade zone skyline, Shanghai China by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xinhua Lu Blue by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

sir elly's terrace by level33, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

towering above by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

light on the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

city park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Looking at Pudong by elmar bajora, on Flickr

IMG_6883 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Light the way #Shanghai #KOPhotoVogue #WorldPhotoExpedition #natgeo #natgeoyourshot #earthpix #photooftheday #picoftheday #letsexplore #cityscapes #longexposure #travel #people #culture #adventure #china #ChinaArt by Amin KO Beydoun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5608 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5355 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5810 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5805 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5709 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5348 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

The Bund - Low Clouds by Alex Berger, on Flickr

Lost in Shanghai by Peter Schneider, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline aerial view, Shanghai China by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai Spring Morning by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Shangahi Says Hi by Rex Kirshner, on Flickr


----------



## General Huo

Do you see Shanghai Center from Jiangnan Shipyard?


















And you may also see
3-6 055 destroyers
3-6 052D/D+ destroyers
1 Yuanwang tracking ship
9+ LCAC


----------



## christos-greece

model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

K3A26453 by David Creswell, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giant - to the right by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

HDR 编辑 by lijiabin, on Flickr

Elevated View of Landmarks of Shanghai at dawn by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SHANGHAI #batis 25 by Xonia Lawrence, on Flickr

Lupu with Huangpu by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

20180721_Shanghai_5 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20180719_Shanghai_3 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20180719_Shanghai_5 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20180719_Shanghai_1 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

IMG_20180710_080209 by Turtle Qiu, on Flickr

Shanghai - Nan Pu Bridge by pict100, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Cercle2Confusion, on Flickr

Mezzanine City by Brice Retailleau, on Flickr

Shanghai elevated road junction and interchange overpass at night, Shanghai China by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5583 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5608 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5355 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5810 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5805 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5709 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_5348 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Pearl Tower III by Johan Bergenstråhle, on Flickr

IMG_1665 - The Bund, Shanghai by Fai Redefined, on Flickr

IMG_8028 by Amanda Liao, on Flickr

bw-night-shanghai-china by Curtis Simmons, on Flickr

20180805_174323 by p013080, on Flickr

China_Shanghai_044_DSC_3853 by Lorenzo Criado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xinhua Lu Blue by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

sir elly's terrace by level33, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

towering above by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

light on the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

The YangPu Bridge 杨浦大桥 by Yee Kim, on Flickr

IMG_7189 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_7156 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_6879 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Night Lights of Shanghai by Dan Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

R0001873 by LuisInHZ, on Flickr

up high 6 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

up high 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Jin'an Temple, Shanghai, China by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr

P1040739.jpg by kaveman743, on Flickr

P1040730.jpg by kaveman743, on Flickr

TOPS Skybar at Banyan Tree Shanghai by Bokeh & Travel, on Flickr

The YangPu Bridge 杨浦大桥 by Yee Kim, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Pudong, Shanghai at night by mistermacrophotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF5134 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

DSCF5132 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

Living With Giants by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Shanghai, China city skyline on the Huangpu River. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

xian city by Asif Hasnat, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

Shanghai_Street 03 by Chen Yang, on Flickr

Shanghai Mavic-12 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Cityscape of Shanghai by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

2018-08-20 08.23.05 by Tzuhsun Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC04541 by Wizrally, on Flickr










DSC04540 by Wizrally, on Flickr










DSC04538 by Wizrally, on Flickr










DSC04535 by Wizrally, on Flickr










DSC04536 by Wizrally, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai River Sluice by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

Pudong District by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

Yu Gardens 2 by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

Rainy Shanghai Bund Fuji X-T1 XF 18-135mm #fujifilm #myfujifilm #fujixusers #fujifilmme #fujixthusiasts #cityscape #nightphotography #shanghai #xt1 #fujixt1 by igordreamscometrue, on Flickr

Pudong Power by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Downtown Shanghai (1 of 1) by Barbara Gayfer (née Deas), on Flickr

Adobe Dehaze before / after by Jakob Montrasio, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Stunning Shanghai Skyline by DaDa1127, on Flickr

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai Before Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

China traditional tourist boats at Shanghai Zhujiajiao town with boat and historic buildings, Shanghai China by Krunja Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sir elly's terrace by level33, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

DSC_1734 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai Before Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

Shanghai Mavic-12 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

woman traveler taking photo with smart phone at the bund in shanghai, china by Krunja Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Light trails by Douglas M. Paine, on Flickr

Adobe Dehaze before / after by Jakob Montrasio, on Flickr

Adobe Dehaze before / after by Jakob Montrasio, on Flickr

Shanghai Pudong Skyline at Night by Patrick-Leigh, on Flickr

Skyline de Shanghai, The Bund by D. Galindo, on Flickr

Skyline Mixture by Bun Lee, on Flickr

l by Alessandro Floris, on Flickr

Weihai Road Skyline by hugociss, on Flickr

City Rooms by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainy Shanghai Bund Fuji X-T1 XF 18-135mm #fujifilm #myfujifilm #fujixusers #fujifilmme #fujixthusiasts #cityscape #nightphotography #shanghai #xt1 #fujixt1 by igordreamscometrue, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

silhouette city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai cityscape by Untung Hoo, on Flickr

Three Tall Scrapers by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China 2018 by Kris Excell, on Flickr

P9080070 by Colin Howley, on Flickr

Still A Bit Skinny by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr

Untitled by Wen-Cheng Liu, on Flickr

Nanpu bridge #photography #rooftop #cityscape #nightscape #building #bridg #architecture #shanghai #cool #lights #transportation by hank han, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Along Nanjing Road Pedestrian Street, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Close view of the Shanghai City skyline by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Elevated View of Landmarks of Shanghai at Night by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

Elevated View of Landmarks of Shanghai at Night by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

Rushing Shanghai by Fer Agorio, on Flickr

Shashin - DSCN8325 by Mathieu Perron, on Flickr

Shanghai downtown by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr


----------



## cicarra

19/06/2018-AKSNRed-140 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr


Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr


Getting around Shanghai by Giulio Jiang, on Flickr


Neighbourhood guide to Shanghai by bongs Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nanpu Bridge by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Second Bund Sunrise by jsrogus, on Flickr

IMG_5106 by ⌘⌘⌘, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Pudong Skyline by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr

Untitled by Wen-Cheng Liu, on Flickr

Yangpu Bridge 杨浦大桥 by Alva Chien, on Flickr

Shanghai City easy tour by 陳 仰聖, on Flickr

_MG_4779 by ⌘⌘⌘, on Flickr

A Break For The Breakable by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180914_1187 by 123_456, on Flickr

The Labyrinth of Shanghai / Лабиринты Шанхая by Vladimir Zhdanov, on Flickr

DSC_7619.jpg by mlaichtastic, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund Area. Waibaidu Bridge. by Harry and Rowena Kennedy, on Flickr

20180717-DSC00308 by CCCHHHRRR, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge 南浦大桥 by Alva Chien, on Flickr

Cityscape of construction site in sunset, Shanghai, China, Sep 26, 2018 by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

IMGP4515 by jjou50, on Flickr

IMGP4523 by jjou50, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund Area by Harry and Rowena Kennedy, on Flickr

未來建築 by ADDER CHEN, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Cercle2Confusion, on Flickr

20180719-DSC01073 by CCCHHHRRR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CityScape, Shanghai by Higgs Singlet, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr

Expo by Jan Gottweiß, on Flickr

lights on by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Nine Dragon Pillar - Shanghai by Jan Gottweiß, on Flickr

Lujiazui CBD by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by dinhtuan89_it, on Flickr

shanghai skyline in daybreak by dinhtuan89_it, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by Alex da Silveira, on Flickr

Looking at Pudong by elmar bajora, on Flickr

IMG_6883 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Pudong by elmar bajora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Bund by Josh Hearn, on Flickr

Shanghai modern skyline line-up by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

IMG_6145 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_6183 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_6184 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

IMG_6345 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Bull on the Bund by Ambulant, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

xujiameh by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yu Gardens 2 by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

Rainy Shanghai Bund Fuji X-T1 XF 18-135mm #fujifilm #myfujifilm #fujixusers #fujifilmme #fujixthusiasts #cityscape #nightphotography #shanghai #xt1 #fujixt1 by igordreamscometrue, on Flickr

Pudong Power by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Shanghai. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

Shanghai View from Wai Tan (Bund) by Ionut Silviu, on Flickr

Downtown Shanghai (1 of 1) by Barbara Gayfer (née Deas), on Flickr

Adobe Dehaze before / after by Jakob Montrasio, on Flickr

ShanghaiR3-180506 (6) by Abel M, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape by #photobythomas, on Flickr

Pirates of "the Bund" by Werner Böhm, on Flickr

Cityscape of construction site in sunset, Shanghai, China, Sep 26, 2018 by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr 寶銳 高*​


----------



## christos-greece

an ffc friday 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

lookwhatyouvedone by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

上海 藥材有限公司 by KENT FAN, on Flickr

Shanghai (3) by Rick, on Flickr

Shanghai (2) by Rick, on Flickr

✪繁華街の一本奥まった通り② 中国・上海市- by m-miki, on Flickr

fc 278 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

fc 277 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr

Shanghai - Bund - Nighttime (4) by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

TimeLapseVideosTEchniques by Studio52 Tv, on Flickr

little Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Shanghai #20 by Franck Michel, on Flickr

moist 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tube Stories in Shanghai by Eric Paré, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline #001 by James Faulkner, on Flickr

On The Bund - Shanghai City skyline by night by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Night View On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Night on The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund by Night, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Night on The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund by Night, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Shanghai from the sky - Shanghai World Financial Center - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

Jinmao Tower And Oriental Pearl Tower, Shanghai, China by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

_DSC0500 by Taylor Xu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jianggan Blue Hour (2015) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Above by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr

Second Bund Sunrise by Joe Rogus, on Flickr

shanghai skyline in daybreak by dinhtuan89_it, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by Alex da Silveira, on Flickr

Fujian Middle Road, Shanghai, street, trafic , Shanghai, China by Frank King, on Flickr

Scooter Gang by Quintin Doroquez, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander Kondakov, on Flickr

DSCN9659_DxO by Ruud Kampf, on Flickr

2019.2.3 Spring festival by Charlie Ma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

an ffc friday 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

lookwhatyouvedone by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

上海 藥材有限公司 by KENT FAN, on Flickr

Shanghai (3) by Rick, on Flickr

Shanghai (2) by Rick, on Flickr

✪繁華街の一本奥まった通り② 中国・上海市- by m-miki, on Flickr

fc 278 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

fc 277 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr

Shanghai - Bund - Nighttime (4) by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SAM_0431 by peter hillary, on Flickr

passenger foot-bridge by Black station, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Shashin - DSCN8325 by Mathieu Perron, on Flickr

Shanghai nights 2 by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

park by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

strollers by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

Squat Down For The Shot by David Pratt, on Flickr

shanghai_silhouette by Peter Addor, on Flickr

Just Around the River Bund by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr

Future Is Now by Darkelf Photography, on Flickr

Organised Chaos by David Pratt, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

全景 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Aerial View of Lujiazui Skyline, Shanghai China by Feng Wei, on Flickr

夜上海 by BestCityscape, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xinhua Lu Blue by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

sir elly's terrace by level33, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

towering above by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

light on the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Old city, Shanghai, China by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Mesmerized by this city by Alison Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SAM_0431 by peter hillary, on Flickr

passenger foot-bridge by Black station, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Shanghai nights 2 by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

park by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

IMG_1748 by june jiang, on Flickr

The Bund daytime by iain McGregor, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Mesmerized by this city by Alison Lynch, on Flickr

Downtown Shanghai by David Pratt, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nights on the Bund, Shanghai by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr

The Bund @Shanghai by MARIA CLARISSA FIONALITA, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai on Fire by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Lujiazui by Night by Mark Willard, on Flickr

On Nanjing Road Pedestrian Street – A queue. by Victor Wong, on Flickr

steel city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Cercle2Confusion, on Flickr

Rise and Shine by David Pratt, on Flickr

Shanghai city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

外白渡橋 013 by Kevin Chung Nakamura, on Flickr

Mesmerized by this city by Alison Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tube Stories in Shanghai by Eric Paré, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline #001 by James Faulkner, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

city red by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

On The Bund - Shanghai City skyline by night by Victor Wong, on Flickr

The Bank of China by AshTGPhotos, on Flickr

Night View On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Night on The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund by Night, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Night on The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund by Night, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by 69.mm, on Flickr

The night of Shanghai. Long exposure by jin wensheng, on Flickr

Rat has another night on the town, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat goes Chinese, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Blue Hours by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge at night, Shanghai, China by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

Night Watch. by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr

Active shopping night at Nanjing road - Shanghai, China by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

夜上海 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Shanghai city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong & The Bund by Miemo Penttinen, on Flickr

所有照片-55 by 未颜, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline by Miemo Penttinen, on Flickr

Rat catches a ferry in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Rat goes Chinese, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Erwan LE BELLEGUY, on Flickr

481 Skylines from Huangpu river, Shanghai (Chine) by Daniel Bisson, on Flickr

I ♥ SH by Nathan Ceulemans, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

The Bank of China by AshTGPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ALSTOM Citadis 302_SJ0119 by hans-johnson, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

ShangHai Street Photo by Alex Chang, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Old city, Shanghai, China by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

The Crown Of The Bund by David Pratt, on Flickr

Mesmerized by this city by Alison Lynch, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by alessandra conti, on Flickr

The Mingzhu Roundabout by David Pratt, on Flickr

moist 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Shanghai by morning: in and around People's Square Park by SpirosK photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

North Bund by Bilal Mirza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

DSC_1582 by Dreamyxx, on Flickr

Sha Skyline blue hour by wolfgang.horstmann, on Flickr

Shooting at The Bund of Shanghai by fotoporjinjing, on Flickr

Shooting at The Bund of Shanghai by fotoporjinjing, on Flickr

Tallest Building in Shanghai by Muskie McKay, on Flickr

Active shopping night at Nanjing road - Shanghai, China by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai, Night (Part IV) by Marina Mamaeva, on Flickr

ALSTOM Citadis 302_SJ0119 by hans-johnson, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## teddybear

The last photo belongs to Chongqing, not Shanghai.


----------



## christos-greece

上海田子坊 by Alex Chang, on Flickr

DSCF5132 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

DSC_7423 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

bund_monochrome by Nelson Coutinho, on Flickr

Living With Giants by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Shanghai, China city skyline on the Huangpu River. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

xian city by Asif Hasnat, on Flickr

The Bund by Javier Q., on Flickr

Shanghai Daily by 陳 仰聖, on Flickr

Shanghai SunsetMarch 08, 2019.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr

Shanghai Night 8March 09, 2019.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr

shanghai nuit 55 by Bonnasse Cécile, on Flickr

Selfie generation by Jose Maria Cuellar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jianggan Blue Hour (2015) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Above by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr

Second Bund Sunrise by Joe Rogus, on Flickr

shanghai skyline in daybreak by dinhtuan89_it, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by Alex da Silveira, on Flickr

Shanghai Sunset by Florian Christoph, on Flickr

Silent Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

JW Street by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

JW Corner - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Bull on the Bund by Ambulant, on Flickr

Budding photographer gets lesson from Mom by Peggy McClure, on Flickr

Museum fountain by Peggy McClure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

X Week 14 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr

Girl, Hongkou, Shanghai by Itsuki WANG, on Flickr

DSC_5855 by tillyboothfarmer, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by elana's leaf, on Flickr

P3206038-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, on Flickr

Light Pollution by Ben Jeffries, on Flickr

2019/3/31-ArendG7x-18 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

Shanghai Börse by Ludger Jungkamp, on Flickr

shanghai 28 by Bonnasse Cécile, on Flickr

shanghai nuit 33 by Bonnasse Cécile, on Flickr

Shanghai Night 5March 09, 2019.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr

DDF_6612L by Jiiyang Yan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

K3A26453 by David Creswell, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Brice Retailleau, on Flickr

HDR 编辑 by lijiabin, on Flickr

Lupu with Huangpu by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

IMG_8028 by Amanda Liao, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

Night Lights of Shanghai by Dan Thompson, on Flickr

up high 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

woman traveler taking photo with smart phone at the bund in shanghai, china by Krunja Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

上海_國金中心-Shanghai IFC(260,250)_11_07 by lee chew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

high test by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Jianggan Blue Hour (2015) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Above by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr

Second Bund Sunrise by Joe Rogus, on Flickr

shanghai skyline in daybreak by dinhtuan89_it, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by Alex da Silveira, on Flickr

JW Corner - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

beautiful night in shanghai by ptk8588, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge by Peggy McClure, on Flickr

Bull on the Bund by Ambulant, on Flickr

Budding photographer gets lesson from Mom by Peggy McClure, on Flickr

Museum fountain by Peggy McClure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

when evening comes by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Inside the Shanghai cityscape by Germán Vogel, on Flickr

Skyline by steven white, on Flickr

a city to love~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr

bumps by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Rainstorm by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

Shanghai by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-39 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

LZ6_0862 by Jacky Lee, on Flickr

Random Street Photo in Shanghai by sjhstone, on Flickr

543183654 by Discover Education, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

silhouette city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai cityscape by Untung Hoo, on Flickr

Three Tall Scrapers by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China 2018 by Kris Excell, on Flickr

P9080070 by Colin Howley, on Flickr

Still A Bit Skinny by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr

Untitled by Wen-Cheng Liu, on Flickr

Nanpu bridge #photography #rooftop #cityscape #nightscape #building #bridg #architecture #shanghai #cool #lights #transportation by hank han, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

high test by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Jianggan Blue Hour (2015) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Above by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr

Second Bund Sunrise by Joe Rogus, on Flickr

shanghai skyline in daybreak by dinhtuan89_it, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by Alex da Silveira, on Flickr

Elevated View of Landmarks of Shanghai at Night by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

Elevated View of Landmarks of Shanghai at Night by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

Shanghai nights by Carlos Romon, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline in Sea of Clouds by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

crossing the Huangpu by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## General Huo




----------



## christos-greece

Tube Stories in Shanghai by Eric Paré, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline #001 by James Faulkner, on Flickr

Panoramic view of shanghai skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr

On The Bund - Shanghai City skyline by night by Victor Wong, on Flickr

The Bank of China by AshTGPhotos, on Flickr

Night View On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Night on The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund by Night, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Night on The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Shanghai Nights - Life in the City by brerwolfe, on Flickr

夜上海 by BestCityscape, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

a day by the river by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Sleepy Shanghai by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr

Red Span - the Garden Bridge by Scott Garriott, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund Sunrise 0001 - 04-Mar-2017 by BB, on Flickr

Pudong Skyline by Peggy McClure, on Flickr

Converge by Alan Jackson, on Flickr

Cityscape of Shanghai city in day time with road and tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

D7_Shanghai_DSC07458_102719 by Christopher.Lau, on Flickr

Shanghai Mavic-18 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Line 2 by Luie Balazs, on Flickr

Shanghai Nights - The Bund Streaks by brerwolfe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chinese boxing dance exercise with chinese shanghai city background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

DSC05327-HDR-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Cityscape of Shanghai city in day time with road and tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

morning time in shanghai city with bridge and building background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Shanghai, October 2019 by Rafa Torcida, on Flickr

Jogging series - Shanghai Huangpu by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr

China 2017 (7) by Jared Paolino, on Flickr

sh-43 by Davide Martini, on Flickr

Shanghai Sunrise by Rory Bergin, on Flickr

The Buddha Temple in Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Standing on escalator in Shanghai Sea Port by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset and Cityscape of Shanghai, by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

新月 / new moon by Black station, on Flickr

burst forth by Black station, on Flickr

Before Typhoon by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr

Water lillies, People’s Park, Shanghai by Lengs83, on Flickr

Morning walk by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr

Portrait of young girl by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

所有照片-55 by 未颜, on Flickr

The modern Chinese woman by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

teamwork of business in shanghai city by Anek S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Tower by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Nanjing road from Bund | Shanghai by Sreetama Das, on Flickr

20190402-China-00041 by Peter Pecksen, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

CanonEOS450D #EOSM3 #20-35mm #DSLR #PhotoOfTheDay #Flickr by Januar Kurniawan, on Flickr

Scooter Gang by Quintin D, on Flickr

On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

City in red by Ralph Rozema, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tube Stories in Shanghai by Eric Paré, on Flickr

真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr

On The Bund - Shanghai City skyline by night by Victor Wong, on Flickr

The Bank of China by AshTGPhotos, on Flickr

Night View On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Night on The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund by Night, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Night on The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline with historical Waibaidu bridge by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

TimeLapseVideosTEchniques by Studio52 Tv, on Flickr

little Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

K3A26453 by David Creswell, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giant - to the right by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr


----------



## teddybear

^How come photos of bridges in Bangkok Thailand posted on this Shanghai thread?


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

Shanghai Pudong night skyline by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Shanghai from a window in a hostel by Marek, on Flickr

little Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

K3A26453 by David Creswell, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giant - to the right by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

IMG_5749 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sleepy Shanghai by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr

Shanghai City-54 by Bruce A Everett, on Flickr

Red Span - the Garden Bridge by Scott Garriott, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund Sunrise 0001 - 04-Mar-2017 by BB, on Flickr

Pudong Skyline by Peggy McClure, on Flickr

Budding photographer gets lesson from Mom by Peggy McClure, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Oleg AKA creep, on Flickr

Shanghai City-31 by Bruce A Everett, on Flickr

Shanghai by alessio, on Flickr

China Shanghai city skyline at dusk, Shanghai China by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

The Buddha Temple in Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

passenger foot-bridge by Black station, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund by Murray Breen, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai nights 2 by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

park by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

strollers by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

181931250 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

IMG_1748 by june jiang, on Flickr

The Bund daytime by iain McGregor, on Flickr

arm-in-arm by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

Shopping in the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shanghai. by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

shanghai abstract by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Puxi Viaduct, Shanghai, China by Marek, on Flickr

Puxi Viaduct, Shanghai, China by Marek, on Flickr

Pudong Cityscape with Pearl Tower reflection.jpg by Melissa Enderle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160517_China_6569 crop Shanghai sRGB by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr

Evening sun with Bridge and river Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

建筑群 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Amy Hurd, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Amy Hurd, on Flickr

_MG_7757 by Danny LU, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

🔥Coronavirus spreads faster outside China, stoking global fears🔥 by syed zaheer, on Flickr

20200106-09 6 by Jacky Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai nights 2 by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

park by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

strollers by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

181931250 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

IMG_1748 by june jiang, on Flickr

The Bund daytime by iain McGregor, on Flickr

Quite the Night by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

Zhujiajiao Water Town - Shanghai by Alex Berger, on Flickr

南京東路 Nanjing Road, Shanghai, China by yuyu green, on Flickr

Skyline by steven white, on Flickr

TimeLapseVideosTEchniques by Studio52 Tv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Stunning View by Vipu TaE, on Flickr

The Tourists. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

469868251 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

temple and the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Oriental Pearl TV Tower by yuxuan hou, on Flickr

Flair Rooftop Bar, 58th floor Ritz-Carlton, Shanghai by Grzegorz Rogala, on Flickr

#Shanghai by 佳旻 李, on Flickr

Harbour City, Shanghai by Luie Balazs, on Flickr

争流 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Shanghai #14 by Franck Michel, on Flickr

真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr

Shanghai - Bund - Nighttime (4) by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Recording graffiti by Hao Jiang, on Flickr

Wuzhen West by RH&XL, on Flickr

华泾公园 Huajing Park by J Wang, on Flickr

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

ICC Park by Lowcola, on Flickr

The Empty Street by Rick Massey, on Flickr

"A late Nights Fading" by Rick Massey, on Flickr

Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr

During the epidemic outbreak, a police officer wearing a mask standing on the Garden Bridge, Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shopping in the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Super Skyscrapers by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

I Love Shanghai 2 by Sam Gao, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline with historical Waibaidu bridge by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Cityscape of Shanghai city in day time with road and tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

across the Huangpu | Shanghai by Sreetama Das, on Flickr

DSC01730 by Victor Bruk, on Flickr

teamwork of business in shanghai city by Anek S, on Flickr

543183654 by Discover Education, on Flickr

The All Season Hotel at Downtown Shanghai by David Zhang, on Flickr

Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The worries of a mother by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Wedding photography in the days of coronavirus outbreak by Runen LIU, on Flickr

老街Shanghai old street by J Wang, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

24 Hours in Shanghai by Alex Berger, on Flickr

P3240090 by Phuc Trinh, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

DSC05327-HDR-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

beautiful shanghai yuyuan garden at night by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Shanghai city and tower with a road and building by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Shanghai Tower by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Lujiazui in Pudong Area in Shanghai by asusmt, on Flickr

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

The Westin Bund Centre by David Pratt, on Flickr

Reaching For The Pearl by David Pratt, on Flickr

Chong Qing Nightscape by Jay Huang, on Flickr

Rooftop view by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr

Shanghai tower view by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr

Shanghai (III) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

Shanghai by Roland Wich, on Flickr

Shanghai scyscrapers by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr

Cityscape of Shanghai city in day time with road and tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Cityscape of Shanghai city in day time with road and tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Taking a break from gravity~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr

Chinese boxing dance exercise with chinese shanghai city background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Garden bridge by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Construction workers in front of Amsterdam City Archives by Charles in Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai China by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Intersection by Maciek Gornisiewicz, on Flickr

The Mingzhu Roundabout by David Pratt, on Flickr

Shanghai. China by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tangerine Fade by David Pratt, on Flickr

Chong Qing Nightscape by Jay Huang, on Flickr

Shanghai (Pudong skyline) by Gary Bowman, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Park and garden in Shanghai city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Pudong skyline | Shanghai [EXPLORE] by Sreetama Das, on Flickr

Shanghai at Night-04721 by gsegelken, on Flickr

Garden Bridge | Wabaidu Bridge, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

543183654 by Discover Education, on Flickr

Shanghai at Night-04726 by gsegelken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

新月 / new moon by Black station, on Flickr

Red Span - the Garden Bridge by Scott Garriott, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Oleg AKA creep, on Flickr

Skymning by Johan Bergenstråhle, on Flickr

park by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

The Bund daytime by iain McGregor, on Flickr

P3240090 by Phuc Trinh, on Flickr

Sunset and Cityscape of Shanghai, by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Morning walk by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr

Walkers by S. Ken, on Flickr

Shanghai Tower by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Shanghai by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jiangxi Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiangxi Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiangxi Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiangxi Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing E Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiangxi Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

car by gem, on Flickr

Waibaidu bridge （外白渡桥） by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr

Shanghai March by Kent Byers, on Flickr

Shanghai March by Kent Byers, on Flickr

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by fuyu isii, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

Mini market: People without wearing masks are not allowed inside. by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pudong by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

View from the bottom - Shanghai tower basement by Marek, on Flickr

Puxi Viaduct, Shanghai, China by Marek, on Flickr

Puxi Viaduct, Shanghai, China by Marek, on Flickr

Puxi Viaduct, Shanghai, China by Marek, on Flickr

Shanghai. by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## zergcerebrates

^ That last photo is Chongqing, not Shanghai


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai City by J Wang, on Flickr

Nanjing Road Shopping Street by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

The Bund by Wendy Yap, on Flickr

View from the bottom - Shanghai tower basement by Marek, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

View from the bottom - Shanghai tower basement by Marek, on Flickr

View from the bottom - Shanghai tower basement by Marek, on Flickr

Shanghai from a window in a hostel by Marek, on Flickr

Shanghai from The Bund #1 by Marek, on Flickr

Waibaidu bridge （外白渡桥） by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr

Bus interior by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Pudong by Raffaele Nicolussi, on Flickr

The Empty Street by Rick Massey, on Flickr

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pearl of the Orient by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

burst forth by Black station, on Flickr

Nightscape of Shanghai City by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

Sleepy Shanghai by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr

Shanghai tower view by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr

Shanghai by Roland Wich, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Oleg AKA creep, on Flickr

passenger foot-bridge by Black station, on Flickr

MicroStation by Bentley Systems, on Flickr

Shanghai by alessio, on Flickr

arm-in-arm by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by Kristine Fjellvang, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Reaching For The Pearl by David Pratt, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SCANIA Touring_HuEK9175 by hans-johnson, on Flickr

The Bund @Shanghai by Ken Goh, on Flickr

Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr

Tangerine Fade by David Pratt, on Flickr

2019/10/25-ArendiOS-038 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

543183654 by Discover Education, on Flickr

teamwork of business in shanghai city by Anek S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

160707_SH-030 by Chengwei Tu 杜, on Flickr

Tangerine Fade by David Pratt, on Flickr

Untitled by Helen, on Flickr

Shanghai (Pudong skyline) by Gary Bowman, on Flickr

Living With Giants by Brice Retailleau, on Flickr

Shanghai night by Albert Tan, on Flickr

The Bund by Josh Hearn, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

a day by the river by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

LAOWA 7.5mm F2 MFT by LAOWA LENS, on Flickr

down hill by Christoph Hornung, on Flickr

[LEICA M] CHINA | Shanghai, Waibaidu Bridge by Rita Ho, on Flickr

Sunrise on the Huangpu River by Elrick Williams, on Flickr

Unique Boat Light Trails in Shanghai Huangpu River by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

Shanghai from North Bund by Sam Gao, on Flickr

china by 俊 伟, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jianggan Blue Hour (2015) by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Silent Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Skyscrapers in Lujiazui above the advection fog, Shanghai, China by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

crossing the Huangpu by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

shanghai abstract by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

room with a view... by MyMUCPics, on Flickr

Port of Shanghai by Elysee Shen, on Flickr

Shanghai Panorama by Ambulant, on Flickr

Tricycle by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Self-media by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Three Kings of Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shopping in the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

I Love Shanghai 2 by Sam Gao, on Flickr

Sunset and Cityscape of Shanghai, by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

EAK05495-HDR-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline with historical Waibaidu bridge by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

morning time in shanghai city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

The Buddha Temple in Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

18-2019-R0078222 by 奔 邱, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

A Ladies&#x27; Day Out by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF5134 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

DSCF5132 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

DSC_7423 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

Living With Giants by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Shanghai, China city skyline on the Huangpu River. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

Shanghai night by Albert Tan, on Flickr

P0001784 Shanghai Wukang Building - 10-Nov-2019 by BB, on Flick

Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

A Ladies&#x27; Day Out by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kristine Fjellvang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr

The Bund at night by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Shanghai Downtown by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Ex French conession by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Sunset on the Bund by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

The Oriental Tower by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

The Bund by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Shanghai, Chine by LucasB92, on Flickr

shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chinese boxing dance exercise with chinese shanghai city background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

teamwork of business in shanghai city by Anek S, on Flickr

Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

The Oriental Tower by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

shanghai cityscape by Yongjie Cui, on Flickr

Shanghai World Financial Center by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by Anne Schneyder, on Flickr

The 2020 Lunar New Year That Never Was IX (Shanghai) by NonsequentialImages, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund May 2020 by Yee Kim, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

Shanghai, October 2019 by Rafa Torcida, on Flickr

sh-43 by Davide Martini, on Flickr

Light Show of Pudong by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Old alley in the COVID-19 time by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shanghai Quad by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

Nanshi Old Town by Steve FUNG, on Flickr

Untitled by Tedros Tocrurai, on Flickr

I love Shanghai by Andrew Wang, on Flickr

shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr

Electricity Cables in Shanghai, China by Anne Schneyder, on Flickr

The Bund at night by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr

shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Tower by zhang zheng, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge at night, Shanghai, China by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

DSCF5132 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

Di by Dinesh Lahiru, on Flickr

YUTONG ZK5180A_HuDR2311_1 by hans-johnson, on Flickr

JNP6180G articulated bus in 70th Chinese National Day livery by Hana Isuzu, on Flickr

Shanghai centrea at night. The view on Shanghai´s skyscraper - Shanghai tower and the others. by Alzbeta Nedvedova, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

Place du Peuple by Thomas Pollin, on Flickr

Le Pudong by Thomas Pollin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Tourists. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

an ffc friday 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

lookwhatyouvedone by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Shanghai (3) by Rick, on Flickr

Shanghai (2) by Rick, on Flickr

✪繁華街の一本奥まった通り② 中国・上海市- by m-miki, on Flickr

fc 278 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

fc 277 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Shanghai - Bund - Nighttime (4) by Rick, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

strollers by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sir elly's terrace by level33, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

towering above by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

light on the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

city park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-26 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-69 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

Skyline in the clouds by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Just Around the River Bund by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sir elly's terrace by level33, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

towering above by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

light on the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

city park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-26 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-69 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

Skyline in the clouds by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Just Around the River Bund by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Waking down the esplanade leading to the bund by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge turned the river red by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Alone in the multitude by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr

Shanghai, city of birds by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Into the golden state... by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by Anne Schneyder, on Flickr

Pudong by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

Chinese boxing dance exercise with chinese shanghai city background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai, Lujiazui (Repost) by Vipu TaE, on Flickr

Eye of the Wall by Bun Lee, on Flickr

rising from the fog~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr

view from Flair bar - Ritz Carlton Pudong by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Pudong by elmar bajora, on Flickr

Evening sun with Bridge and river Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

建筑群 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Amy Hurd, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Amy Hurd, on Flickr

_MG_7757 by Danny LU, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

bumps by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

20160517_China_6569 crop Shanghai sRGB by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

rising from the fog~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr

建筑群 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Brice Retailleau, on Flickr

Towers of People&#x27;s Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Night Lights of Shanghai by Dan Thompson, on Flickr

Shanghai by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Elevated View of Landmarks of Shanghai at Night by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

On The Bund - Shanghai City skyline by night by Victor Wong, on Flickr

woman traveler taking photo with smart phone at the bund in shanghai, china by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai Mavic-18 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

DSC05327-HDR-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

morning time in shanghai city with bridge and building background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Feeding by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Sidewalk by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Unlawful entry by Septimus Low, on Flickr

Lujiazui skyline lit up golden by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Waking down the esplanade leading to the bund by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Shanghai, city of birds by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Yu Garden Area, Shanghai 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Light went perfect on the Lujiazui skyline on Sunday by Tony Shi, on Flickr

The Bund at night by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Pearl of the Orient by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

The Bund by Wendy Yap, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Tourists. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

469868251 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

temple and the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Oriental Pearl TV Tower by yuxuan hou, on Flickr

Flair Rooftop Bar, 58th floor Ritz-Carlton, Shanghai by Grzegorz Rogala, on Flickr

#Shanghai by 佳旻 李, on Flickr

Harbour City, Shanghai by Luie Balazs, on Flickr

Shanghai #14 by Franck Michel, on Flickr

Tube Stories in Shanghai by Eric Paré, on Flickr

Night on The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Shanghai from the sky - Shanghai World Financial Center - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

Jinmao Tower And Oriental Pearl Tower, Shanghai, China by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Business city by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr

Shanghai city by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr

Shanghai city, China by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr

Road to the future city by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr

Shanghai city at night, China by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr

Future city by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr

Historical side of Shanghai city, China by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai Story by Black station, on Flickr

shanghai city shape by hui wang, on Flickr

Nightscape of Shanghai City by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

Shanghai City Shot by Fwei Liu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

silhouette city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai cityscape by Untung Hoo, on Flickr

Three Tall Scrapers by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China 2018 by Kris Excell, on Flickr

P9080070 by Colin Howley, on Flickr

Still A Bit Skinny by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr

Untitled by Wen-Cheng Liu, on Flickr

Nanpu bridge #photography #rooftop #cityscape #nightscape #building #bridg #architecture #shanghai #cool #lights #transportation by hank han, on Flickr

Shanghai by Fwei Liu, on Flickr

2006 film 1 foto 0032 by Alexander, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

20160517_China_6569 crop Shanghai sRGB by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr

Evening sun with Bridge and river Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Shanghai Julu Road Portra 160 0002 - 05-Oct-2020 by BB, on Flickr

Shanghai Nanpu Bridge Provia 100F - 03-Oct-2020 by BB, on Flickr

Pudong Skyscraper, Shanghai by Septimus Low, on Flickr

建筑群 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Amy Hurd, on Flickr

_MG_7757 by Danny LU, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

20200106-09 6 by Jacky Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

light on the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

city park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-69 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

Skyline in the clouds by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Sidewalk by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Julu Road Portra 160 0002 - 05-Oct-2020 by BB, on Flickr

Into the golden state... by Tony Shi, on Flickr

The Bund at night by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Ex French conession by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Pudong by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

The Bund by Wendy Yap, on Flickr

View from the bottom - Shanghai tower basement by Marek, on Flickr

EAK05495-HDR-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline with historical Waibaidu bridge by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

500px Photo ID: 258549023 by DaDa 1127, on Flickr

The Bund at Night by shirley319, on Flickr

Shanghai elevated road junction and interchange overpass at night by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

park by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

181931250 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

IMG_1748 by june jiang, on Flickr

The Bund daytime by iain McGregor, on Flickr

Quite the Night by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

Skyline by steven white, on Flickr

TimeLapseVideosTEchniques by Studio52 Tv, on Flickr

Zhujiajiao Water Town - Shanghai by Alex Berger, on Flickr

Shanghai by Muhammad Zain Ul Abideen, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

a day by the river by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Sleepy Shanghai by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr

Red Span - the Garden Bridge by Scott Garriott, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund Sunrise 0001 - 04-Mar-2017 by BB, on Flickr

Converge by Alan Jackson, on Flickr

rays by Black station, on Flickr

North point by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr

Pudong District At Night by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Line 2 by Luie Balazs, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

city park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-26 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

Skyline in the clouds by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

HDR 编辑 by lijiabin, on Flickr

Lupu with Huangpu by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

Pudong, Shanghai at night by Aksel Studsgarth, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

Shanghai Mavic-12 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Cheongsam by The Holy Eagle over the Sea, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MOBILITY by J.P.B, on Flickr

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

I Love Shanghai 2 by Sam Gao, on Flickr

model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giant - to the right by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

The Buddha Temple in Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

2019 - Shanghai - Old City - 5 of 11 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

In the streets of Shanghai 3 by Lezlie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0662-Edit by Ant Pruitt, on Flickr

Tangerine Fade by David Pratt, on Flickr

Chong Qing Nightscape by Jay Huang, on Flickr

Shanghai (Pudong skyline) by Gary Bowman, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Park and garden in Shanghai city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Pudong skyline | Shanghai [EXPLORE] by Sreetama Das, on Flickr

Shanghai by Hugh Llewelyn, on Flickr

IMG_0897-Edit by Ant Pruitt, on Flickr

Shanghai, The Bund, 2016 by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Garden Bridge | Wabaidu Bridge, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Wandering The Bund by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

20201121_F0001: Rivers of night traffic by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

I Love Shanghai 2 by Sam Gao, on Flickr

model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giant - to the right by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

The Buddha Temple in Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

Wandering The Bund by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## RickLW

Biggest City in the World? What a skyline! Apart from Burj Khalifa - you would lose Dubai here!


----------



## christos-greece

man standing at viewpoint at Shanghai Skyline by Sara Pérez, on Flickr

Building with reflection by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Nightscape of Shanghai City (Explore March 21, 2017) by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

Shanghai Lights by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

DSC_0359-Picked.jpg by Elysee Shen, on Flickr

From Shanghai Tower by David Burkart, on Flickr

3M1A3871 by Adrian Casey, on Flickr

Streets by Paul Nuyts, on Flickr

Shanghai Run by sabirin noor, on Flickr

Waiting for a green light by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Mesmerized by this city by Alison Lynch, on Flickr

YanAnXiLu by Luie Balazs, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Stunning View by Vipu TaE, on Flickr

Flair Rooftop Bar, 58th floor Ritz-Carlton, Shanghai by Grzegorz Rogala, on Flickr

Shanghai #14 by Franck Michel, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline #001 by James Faulkner, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Organised Chaos by David Pratt, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

moist 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

little Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Tube Stories in Shanghai by Eric Paré, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket, on Flickr

Mesmerized by this city by Alison Lynch, on Flickr

Rat has another night on the town, Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Night Watch. by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr

The Bank of China by Ashwani Bhasin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sir elly's terrace by level33, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

towering above by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

light on the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

city park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-26 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-69 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

Just Around the River Bund by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A cat of Shanghai by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Suzhuo River evening scene by Septimus Low, on Flickr

temple and the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai #14 by Franck Michel, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Shanghai #20 by Franck Michel, on Flickr

On The Bund - Shanghai City skyline by night by Victor Wong, on Flickr

_DSC0500 by Taylor Xu, on Flickr

an ffc friday 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

passenger foot-bridge by Black station, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Mesmerized by this city by Alison Lynch, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

moist 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

TEDtoChina Shanghai City Salon by Jun Li, on Flickr

Building in Shanghai city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Early morning Shanghai by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Towers in Shanghai. by zhang zheng, on Flickr

Rat catches a ferry in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Shanghai Light Show From Indigo Hotel PANO - 03-Oct-2019 by BB, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge at night, Shanghai, China by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

DSC_1582 by Lasparrow, on Flickr

Di by Dinesh Lahiru, on Flickr

Pearl of the Orient by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

14 mm story by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr

Along Nanjing Road Pedestrian Street, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Shanghai by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai Hooters by Luke Chou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Wuzhen Old City, Shanghai, China by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Shanghai&#x27;s measures to back micro enterprises by sadi richards, on Flickr

Shanghai nights 2 by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

181931250 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

IMG_1748 by june jiang, on Flickr

The Bund daytime by iain McGregor, on Flickr

Quite the Night by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

南京東路 Nanjing Road, Shanghai, China by yuyu green, on Flickr

Skyline by steven white, on Flickr

TimeLapseVideosTEchniques by Studio52 Tv, on Flickr

Zhujiajiao Water Town - Shanghai by Alex Berger, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

The city&#x27;s streets are packed with people stretching, exercising, colorfully waving fans and swords, dancing ... all this at 6:30am. by Greg James Wade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The elevated road fragments the urban space and squeezes the historical buildings. by Runen LIU, on Flickr

20201120_F0001: The busy light-river of Shanghai traffic by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

Pudong Skyline seen from the Bund, Shanghai, China by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape-1 by Kryn Sporry, on Flickr

Close up Shanghai by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Shanghai Julu Road Provia 100F 0001 - 05-Oct-2020 by BB, on Flickr

Ex French conession by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by Anne Schneyder, on Flickr

IMG_0662-Edit by Ant Pruitt, on Flickr

Shanghai (III) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Shanghai Yellow Umbrella City View by Monoram, on Flickr

Cityscape of construction site in sunset, Shanghai, China, Sep 26, 2018 by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SAM_0431 by peter hillary, on Flickr

a day by the river by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Sleepy Shanghai by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr

Red Span - the Garden Bridge by Scott Garriott, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund Sunrise 0001 - 04-Mar-2017 by BB, on Flickr

Shanghai #12 - Pudong constrats [Explored] by Franck Michel, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Oleg AKA creep, on Flickr

Shanghai City-31 by Bruce A Everett, on Flickr

Shanghai by alessio, on Flickr

Shanghai City-54 by Bruce A Everett, on Flickr

Skymning by Johan Bergenstråhle, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

Tokyo by Graeme Norris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

IMG_0910-Edit by Ant Pruitt, on Flickr

20201119_F0001: Shanghai traffic like rivers of light by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

Shanghai #14 by Franck Michel, on Flickr

Shanghai #20 by Franck Michel, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline #001 by James Faulkner, on Flickr

On The Bund by Night, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Tube Stories in Shanghai by Eric Paré, on Flickr

Claustrophobia of a Tourist Trap by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Testing it out, in the Rain Room, Jackanope Pavillion, Jackson Street, St Kilda, Melbourne by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr

Fujian Middle Road, Shanghai, street, trafic , Shanghai, China by Frank King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai city by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Brice Retailleau, on Flickr

HDR 编辑 by lijiabin, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Building in Shanghai city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

大章鱼/Octopus by casper shaw, on Flickr

high test by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

woman traveler taking photo with smart phone at the bund in shanghai, china by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai city shape by hui wang, on Flickr

Shanghai City Shot by Fwei Liu, on Flickr

Shanghai City Shot by Fwei Liu, on Flickr

Red Span - the Garden Bridge by Scott Garriott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

X Week 14 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr

DSC_5855 by tillyboothfarmer, on Flickr

Light Pollution by Ben Jeffries, on Flickr

2019/3/31-ArendG7x-18 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

Shanghai Börse by Ludger Jungkamp, on Flickr

shanghai nuit 33 by Bonnasse Cécile, on Flickr

Shanghai Night 5March 09, 2019.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr

Pudong District by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

Pudong Power by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Shanghai View from Wai Tan (Bund) by Ionut Silviu, on Flickr

Taking a break from gravity~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr

724-014 by Pete Robinson, on Flickr

Changning District - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Rise and Shine by David Pratt, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

724-014 by Pete Robinson, on Flickr

Summer sunset by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund Pudong CBD Scan 0004 - 19-Feb-2021 by BB, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape-1 by Kryn Sporry, on Flickr

Suzhuo River evening scene by Septimus Low, on Flickr

So long Shanghai by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr

Close up Shanghai by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

The Bund at night by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

MOBILITY by J.P.B, on Flickr

Prayers for a better year ahead by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

A street by night by Aurore L, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

RX7-20191101-195726 by Daniel Taka, on Flickr

Smart Shanghai women by Luke Chou, on Flickr

hot bodies of Shanghai women by Luke Chou, on Flickr

Shanghai - The Bund by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

a day by the river by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund Sunrise 0001 - 04-Mar-2017 by BB, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Pudong District At Night by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

Building with reflection by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai Kiss by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

IMG_1748 by june jiang, on Flickr

Shanghai Glitz by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Metropolitan Reflections and Tones by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline at night (HDR) by Michael Vitt, on Flickr

wujiang nights 3 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

_MG_7757 by Danny LU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

city interchange closeup at night by Geeta Patil, on Flickr

20210401-P4011789 by Liam Sun, on Flickr

Evening sun with Bridge and river Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai nights 2 by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

The Bund daytime by iain McGregor, on Flickr

Shanghai Oriental Pearl TV Tower by yuxuan hou, on Flickr

temple and the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

A sunday afternoon of the bourgeois youths by Runen LIU, on Flickr

真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr

Shopping in the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Jogging series by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by Daryl DeHart, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

shanghai by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kristine Fjellvang, on Flickr

st and friends by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund and Pudong area by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

DSC_1582 by Lasparrow, on Flickr

Pearl of the Orient by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Red Span - the Garden Bridge by Scott Garriott, on Flickr

14 mm story by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr

woman traveler taking photo with smart phone at the bund in shanghai, china by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Still A Bit Skinny by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr

You Won&#x27;t Go Unnoticed by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

where two rivers meet by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

high test by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Jianggan Blue Hour (2015) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Above by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr

shanghai skyline in daybreak by dinhtuan89_it, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by Alex da Silveira, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160517_China_6569 crop Shanghai sRGB by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr
Shanghai nights 2 by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

DSC05327-HDR-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Evening sun with Bridge and river Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

建筑群 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Amy Hurd, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

20200106-09 6 by Jacky Lee, on Flickr

teamwork of business in shanghai city by Anek S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape by Masoud Najari, on Flickr

Cityscape Shanghai by David Tan, on Flickr

Shanghai by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Shanghai Shines by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai by Carrie YL, on Flickr

Shanghai Lujiazui Cityscape by Tony Shi, on Flickr

The night of shanghai.. by jin wensheng, on Flickr

DSC_9736(HDR) by lwtt93, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Building in Shanghai city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Shanghai portrait-D810 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

sir elly's terrace by level33, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

towering above by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

city park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-26 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

Just Around the River Bund by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai, China by Leo D, on Flickr

X Week 14 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr

Girl, Hongkou, Shanghai by Itsuki WANG, on Flickr

DSC_5855 by tillyboothfarmer, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by elana's leaf, on Flickr

P3206038-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, on Flickr

Light Pollution by Ben Jeffries, on Flickr

2019/3/31-ArendG7x-18 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

Shanghai Börse by Ludger Jungkamp, on Flickr

shanghai 28 by Bonnasse Cécile, on Flickr

shanghai nuit 33 by Bonnasse Cécile, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Leo D, on Flickr

Shanghai , China by Uwe B., on Flickr

Shanghai Night 5March 09, 2019.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr

DDF_6612L by Jiiyang Yan, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Leo D, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Leo D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Recording graffiti by Hao Jiang, on Flickr

Wuzhen West by RH&XL, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

华泾公园 Huajing Park by J Wang, on Flickr

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

24 Hours in Shanghai by Alex Berger, on Flickr

The Empty Street by Rick Massey, on Flickr

"A late Nights Fading" by Rick Massey, on Flickr

Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr

During the epidemic outbreak, a police officer wearing a mask standing on the Garden Bridge, Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shopping in the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Taking a break from gravity~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

K3A26453 by David Creswell, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giant - to the right by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

2019 - Shanghai - Old City - 5 of 11 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

In the streets of Shanghai 3 by Lezlie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

匆匆 / hurriedly by Black station, on Flickr

Shanghai, Lujiazui (Repost) by Vipu TaE, on Flickr

view from Flair bar - Ritz Carlton Pudong by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Pudong by elmar bajora, on Flickr

建筑群 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Amy Hurd, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

bumps by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

20160517_China_6569 crop Shanghai sRGB by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Shanghai (5) by Jared Fein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

View from the bottom - Shanghai tower basement by Marek, on Flickr

Pearl of the Orient by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Pudong by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

View from the bottom - Shanghai tower basement by Marek, on Flickr

Puxi Viaduct, Shanghai, China by Marek, on Flickr

Puxi Viaduct, Shanghai, China by Marek, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Oleg AKA creep, on Flickr

Untitled by Helen, on Flickr

Puxi Viaduct, Shanghai, China by Marek, on Flickr

Shanghai. by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

china by 俊 伟, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Recording graffiti by Hao Jiang, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline with historical Waibaidu bridge by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Shanghai (9) by Jared Fein, on Flickr

Shanghai, October 2019 by Rafa Torcida, on Flickr

Wuzhen West by RH&XL, on Flickr

华泾公园 Huajing Park by J Wang, on Flickr

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

ICC Park by Lowcola, on Flickr

The Empty Street by Rick Massey, on Flickr

The Devil&#x27;s Citadel by Alexander Tang, on Flickr

"A late Nights Fading" by Rick Massey, on Flickr

Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr

Shopping in the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shanghai Yellow Umbrella City View by Monoram, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr

The Bund at night by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Shanghai Downtown by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Ex French conession by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Sunset on the Bund by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

The Oriental Tower by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

The Bund by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Shanghai, Chine by LucasB92, on Flickr

shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Shanghai World Financial Center by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Tourists. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket, on Flickr

469868251 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

temple and the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Oriental Pearl TV Tower by yuxuan hou, on Flickr

Flair Rooftop Bar, 58th floor Ritz-Carlton, Shanghai by Grzegorz Rogala, on Flickr

#Shanghai by 佳旻 李, on Flickr

Harbour City, Shanghai by Luie Balazs, on Flickr

争流 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Shanghai #14 by Franck Michel, on Flickr

Tube Stories in Shanghai by Eric Paré, on Flickr

Night on The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

TimeLapseVideosTEchniques by Studio52 Tv, on Flickr

little Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Shanghai #20 by Franck Michel, on Flickr

moist 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

The Bund at night by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

2019.2.3 Spring festival by Charlie Ma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai skyline with historical Waibaidu bridge by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Wuzhen West by RH&XL, on Flickr

华泾公园 Huajing Park by J Wang, on Flickr

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

ICC Park by Lowcola, on Flickr

The Empty Street by Rick Massey, on Flickr

"A late Nights Fading" by Rick Massey, on Flickr

Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr

During the epidemic outbreak, a police officer wearing a mask standing on the Garden Bridge, Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shopping in the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

The worries of a mother by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Cityscape of Shanghai city in day time with road and tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Chinese boxing dance exercise with chinese shanghai city background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

teamwork of business in shanghai city by Anek S, on Flickr

Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

The Oriental Tower by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

shanghai cityscape by Yongjie Cui, on Flickr

Shanghai World Financial Center by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by Anne Schneyder, on Flickr

The 2020 Lunar New Year That Never Was IX (Shanghai) by NonsequentialImages, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund May 2020 by Yee Kim, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

Shanghai, October 2019 by Rafa Torcida, on Flickr

sh-43 by Davide Martini, on Flickr

Light Show of Pudong by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Early morning Shanghai by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Towers in Shanghai. by zhang zheng, on Flickr

Rat catches a ferry in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Shanghai Light Show From Indigo Hotel PANO - 03-Oct-2019 by BB, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge at night, Shanghai, China by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

DSC_1582 by Lasparrow, on Flickr

Di by Dinesh Lahiru, on Flickr

Pearl of the Orient by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

14 mm story by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr

Along Nanjing Road Pedestrian Street, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Shanghai by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## Ecopolisia

that's a really really debatable title??...Anyways,decent


----------



## christos-greece

sir elly's terrace by level33, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

towering above by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

light on the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

city park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-26 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-69 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai city by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr

Shanghai city, China by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr

Business city by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr

Road to the future city by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr

Shanghai city at night, China by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr

Future city by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr

Historical side of Shanghai city, China by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr

Building in Shanghai city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

shanghai city shape by hui wang, on Flickr

Nightscape of Shanghai city by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

Shanghai City by Kapscha, on Flickr

Shanghai by Mikolaj Drazkowski, on Flickr

Shanghai hooter girls by Luke Chou, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Marek Okon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Crossing by Runen LIU, on Flickr

TimeLapseVideosTEchniques by Studio52 Tv, on Flickr

little Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Shanghai #20 by Franck Michel, on Flickr

Foreign sky by Konstantin Kittsteiner, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

moist 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

2019.2.3 Spring festival by Charlie Ma, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Stunning View by Vipu TaE, on Flickr

The Tourists. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

469868251 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

temple and the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Oriental Pearl TV Tower by yuxuan hou, on Flickr

Flair Rooftop Bar, 58th floor Ritz-Carlton, Shanghai by Grzegorz Rogala, on Flickr

#Shanghai by 佳旻 李, on Flickr

Harbour City, Shanghai by Luie Balazs, on Flickr

争流 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Shanghai #14 by Franck Michel, on Flickr

真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr

Shanghai - Bund - Nighttime (4) by Rick, on Flickr

Shanghai by niiku23, on Flickr

Shanghai by Dan Hill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

More Than Shanghai can handle!! by Luke Chou, on Flickr

hot bodies of Shanghai women by Luke Chou, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr

The Bund at night by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Shanghai Downtown by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Ex French conession by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Sunset on the Bund by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

The Oriental Tower by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

The Bund by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Shanghai, Chine by LucasB92, on Flickr

shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Afternoon Jazz by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr

Wuzhen West by RH&XL, on Flickr

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

ICC Park by Lowcola, on Flickr

The Empty Street by Rick Massey, on Flickr

The dawn of the Bund in Shanghai by Eason Q, on Flickr

hair wash between the trees by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

"A late Nights Fading" by Rick Massey, on Flickr

Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr

During the epidemic outbreak, a police officer wearing a mask standing on the Garden Bridge, Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Jumping with Joy - Shanghai Expo by Jit Hoong Ng, on Flickr

Steamed Buns and Dumplings Night Street Shot Shanghai China Asia by In Memoriam Ngaire Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

匆匆 / hurriedly by Black station, on Flickr

Shanghai, Lujiazui (Repost) by Vipu TaE, on Flickr

Eye of the Wall by Bun Lee, on Flickr

view from Flair bar - Ritz Carlton Pudong by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Pudong by elmar bajora, on Flickr

Evening sun with Bridge and river Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

建筑群 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Amy Hurd, on Flickr

_MG_7757 by Danny LU, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

bumps by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

20160517_China_6569 crop Shanghai sRGB by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Recording graffiti by Hao Jiang, on Flickr

Wuzhen West by RH&XL, on Flickr

华泾公园 Huajing Park by J Wang, on Flickr

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

ICC Park by Lowcola, on Flickr

The Empty Street by Rick Massey, on Flickr

"A late Nights Fading" by Rick Massey, on Flickr

Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr

During the epidemic outbreak, a police officer wearing a mask standing on the Garden Bridge, Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shopping in the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Taking a break from gravity~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr

Chinese boxing dance exercise with chinese shanghai city background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Garden bridge by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Construction workers in front of Amsterdam City Archives by Charles in Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai China by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Intersection by Maciek Gornisiewicz, on Flickr

Shanghai. China by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Chong Qing Nightscape by Jay Huang, on Flickr

Skymning by Johan Bergenstråhle, on Flickr

Shanghai by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

✪繁華街の一本奥まった通り② 中国・上海市- by m-miki, on Flickr

Shanghai Stunning View by Vipu TaE, on Flickr

469868251 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

temple and the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Oriental Pearl TV Tower by yuxuan hou, on Flickr

Flair Rooftop Bar, 58th floor Ritz-Carlton, Shanghai by Grzegorz Rogala, on Flickr

#Shanghai by 佳旻 李, on Flickr

Harbour City, Shanghai by Luie Balazs, on Flickr

争流 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket, on Flickr

Tube Stories in Shanghai by Eric Paré, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

little Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Shanghai #20 by Franck Michel, on Flickr

moist 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

The Bund at night by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Shanghai World Financial Center by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

sh-43 by Davide Martini, on Flickr

2019.2.3 Spring festival by Charlie Ma, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Shanghai Mavic-18 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Taking a break from gravity~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr

X Week 14 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr

Girl, Hongkou, Shanghai by Itsuki WANG, on Flickr

Shanghai City of Dreams by wai hoe tham, on Flickr

大章鱼/Octopus by casper shaw, on Flickr

DSC_5855 by tillyboothfarmer, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by elana's leaf, on Flickr

P3206038-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, on Flickr

Light Pollution by Ben Jeffries, on Flickr

2019/3/31-ArendG7x-18 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

Shanghai Börse by Ludger Jungkamp, on Flickr

shanghai 28 by Bonnasse Cécile, on Flickr

shanghai nuit 33 by Bonnasse Cécile, on Flickr

Shanghai Night 5March 09, 2019.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Cityscape of Shanghai City by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

Shanghai City by Kapscha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by niiku23, on Flickr

Shanghai by Dan Hill, on Flickr

Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

....Shanghai...? by Jordi Angrill, on Flickr

Shanghai by n3manja 92, on Flickr

Shanghai by Vladimir Kraz, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Shanghai by Thomas Hinkel, on Flickr

Shanghai 2016 by Thomas Hinkel, on Flickr

Shanghai 2016 by Thomas Hinkel, on Flickr

Shanghai 2016 by Thomas Hinkel, on Flickr

Shanghai 2016 by Thomas Hinkel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

sir elly's terrace by level33, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

towering above by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

city park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-26 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

Just Around the River Bund by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Story by Black station, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Shanghai City Life by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

shanghai city shape by hui wang, on Flickr

Shanghai City Shot by Fwei Liu, on Flickr

Nightscape of Shanghai city by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

Shanghai City Shot by Fwei Liu, on Flickr

Shanghai City Day by SunGard Financial Systems, on Flickr


----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

high test by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Jianggan Blue Hour (2015) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Above by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr

shanghai skyline in daybreak by dinhtuan89_it, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by Alex da Silveira, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

The night of shanghai.. by jin wensheng, on Flickr

20160517_China_6569 crop Shanghai sRGB by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Taking a break from gravity~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr

Chinese boxing dance exercise with chinese shanghai city background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Garden bridge by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Construction workers in front of Amsterdam City Archives by Charles in Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai China by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Intersection by Maciek Gornisiewicz, on Flickr

Shanghai. China by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Chong Qing Nightscape by Jay Huang, on Flickr

新月 / new moon by Black station, on Flickr

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

shanghai commuters by Ket, on Flickr

Shanghai, Lujiazui (Repost) by Vipu TaE, on Flickr

Eye of the Wall by Bun Lee, on Flickr

view from Flair bar - Ritz Carlton Pudong by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Pudong by elmar bajora, on Flickr

Evening sun with Bridge and river Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

建筑群 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Amy Hurd, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

Towers of People&#x27;s Park by hugociss, on Flickr

bumps by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

20160517_China_6569 crop Shanghai sRGB by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

X Week 14 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr

DSC_5855 by tillyboothfarmer, on Flickr

Light Pollution by Ben Jeffries, on Flickr

Shanghai Night 5March 09, 2019.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr

st and friends by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Pudong District by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

View of Shanghai from the Roof by Adam Lin, on Flickr

Changning District - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Crowded back alleys of Itaewon by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## robhood




----------



## christos-greece

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

city park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Park Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-26 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

Skyline in the clouds by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

HDR 编辑 by lijiabin, on Flickr

Lupu with Huangpu by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

Pudong, Shanghai at night by Aksel Studsgarth, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

Shanghai Mavic-12 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Cheongsam by The Holy Eagle over the Sea, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

@robhood: For videos, we have a new subforum: Video Showcase  ...i just moved those videos there


----------



## christos-greece

P2223429-HDR Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr

DSCF5134 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

DSCF5132 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

Living With Giants by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Shanghai, China city skyline on the Huangpu River. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

Shanghai night by Albert Tan, on Flickr

P0001784 Shanghai Wukang Building - 10-Nov-2019 by BB, on Flick

Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

A Ladies&#x27; Day Out by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kristine Fjellvang, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

X Week 14 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr

DSC_5855 by tillyboothfarmer, on Flickr

Light Pollution by Ben Jeffries, on Flickr

Shanghai Night 5March 09, 2019.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr

st and friends by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Pudong District by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr

View of Shanghai from the Roof by Adam Lin, on Flickr

Changning District - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Crowded back alleys of Itaewon by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wuzhen West by RH&XL, on Flickr

华泾公园 Huajing Park by J Wang, on Flickr

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

ICC Park by Lowcola, on Flickr

The Empty Street by Rick Massey, on Flickr

"A late Nights Fading" by Rick Massey, on Flickr

Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr

During the epidemic outbreak, a police officer wearing a mask standing on the Garden Bridge, Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shopping in the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Cityscape of Shanghai city in day time with road and tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

when evening comes by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Skyline by steven white, on Flickr

a city to love~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr

bumps by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Rainstorm by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-39 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

LZ6_0862 by Jacky Lee, on Flickr

Random Street Photo in Shanghai by sjhstone, on Flickr

543183654 by Discover Education, on Flickr

Still A Bit Skinny by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr

I Wonder Who Stole Whose ! by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1020220 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

DSCF9940 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr

DSCF9943 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr

DSCF9936 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr

DSCF9934 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr

DSCF0050 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr

上海街拍 by Air Shih, on Flickr

P2223429-HDR Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr

K50P1115 Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr

P2223438 Shanghai-2 by David Curtis, on Flickr

P2223281 Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

X Week 14 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr

DSC_5855 by tillyboothfarmer, on Flickr

Light Pollution by Ben Jeffries, on Flickr

2019/3/31-ArendG7x-18 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

Shanghai Börse by Ludger Jungkamp, on Flickr

shanghai 28 by Bonnasse Cécile, on Flickr

shanghai nuit 33 by Bonnasse Cécile, on Flickr

Shanghai Night 5March 09, 2019.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr

Boat &amp; Skyline at Night - Shanghai, China by ChrisGoldNY, on Flickr

st and friends by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Pudong Power by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

Mesmerized by this city by Alison Lynch, on Flickr

Lujiazui by Creative Destruction Asia, on Flickr

Evening sun with Bridge and river Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Shanghai by Always Traveling, on Flickr

K50P1125 Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*SHANGHAI....2015-2017*
20170207-L1003275-Edit.jpg by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Shanghai Shines by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Gigawatt City by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

新月 / new moon by Black station, on Flickr

Red Span - the Garden Bridge by Scott Garriott, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Oleg AKA creep, on Flickr

Skymning by Johan Bergenstråhle, on Flickr

park by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

The Bund daytime by iain McGregor, on Flickr

P3240090 by Phuc Trinh, on Flickr

Sunset and Cityscape of Shanghai, by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Waibaidu bridge （外白渡桥） by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr

Morning walk by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

arm-in-arm by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tube Stories in Shanghai by Eric Paré, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline #001 by James Faulkner, on Flickr

On The Bund - Shanghai City skyline by night by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Night View On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Night on The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund by Night, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Night on The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

On The Bund by Night, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Shanghai from the sky - Shanghai World Financial Center - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

Jinmao Tower And Oriental Pearl Tower, Shanghai, China by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

_DSC0500 by Taylor Xu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

high test by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Jianggan Blue Hour (2015) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Above by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr

Second Bund Sunrise by Joe Rogus, on Flickr

shanghai skyline in daybreak by dinhtuan89_it, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by Alex da Silveira, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

JW Street by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Bull on the Bund by Ambulant, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

_MG_7669 by Danny LU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr

The Bund at night by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Shanghai Downtown by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Ex French conession by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Sunset on the Bund by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

The Oriental Tower by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

The Bund by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Shanghai, Chine by LucasB92, on Flickr

shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

by 月华似练 on 500px


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

20201121_F0001: Rivers of night traffic by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

I Love Shanghai 2 by Sam Gao, on Flickr

model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giant - to the right by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

The Buddha Temple in Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Wandering The Bund by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

The worries of a mother by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

老街Shanghai old street by J Wang, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

24 Hours in Shanghai by Alex Berger, on Flickr

P3240090 by Phuc Trinh, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

DSC05327-HDR-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

beautiful shanghai yuyuan garden at night by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Shanghai city and tower with a road and building by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Shanghai (III) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

Taking a break from gravity~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Waking down the esplanade leading to the bund by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge turned the river red by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Alone in the multitude by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr

Shanghai, city of birds by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Into the golden state... by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Pudong by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

Chinese boxing dance exercise with chinese shanghai city background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

Shanghai at night by dok1969, on Flickr
Shanghai at night by dok1969, on Flickr
Shanghai Disney by dok1969, on Flickr
Shanghai Disney by dok1969, on Flickr

Jade Buddha Temple, Shanghai by dok1969, on Flickr
Shanghai at night by dok1969, on Flickr

Nanjing Road at night... Shanghai by dok1969, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

rising from the fog~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr

建筑群 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Brice Retailleau, on Flickr

Towers of People&#x27;s Park by hugociss, on Flickr

Night Lights of Shanghai by Dan Thompson, on Flickr

Shanghai by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Elevated View of Landmarks of Shanghai at Night by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

On The Bund - Shanghai City skyline by night by Victor Wong, on Flickr

woman traveler taking photo with smart phone at the bund in shanghai, china by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai Mavic-18 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

DSC05327-HDR-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

morning time in shanghai city with bridge and building background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

silhouette city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai cityscape by Untung Hoo, on Flickr

Three Tall Scrapers by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China 2018 by Kris Excell, on Flickr

P9080070 by Colin Howley, on Flickr

Still A Bit Skinny by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr

Untitled by Wen-Cheng Liu, on Flickr

Nanpu bridge #photography #rooftop #cityscape #nightscape #building #bridg #architecture #shanghai #cool #lights #transportation by hank han, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Span - the Garden Bridge by Scott Garriott, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund Sunrise 0001 - 04-Mar-2017 by BB, on Flickr

Shanghai City-31 by Bruce A Everett, on Flickr

Skymning by Johan Bergenstråhle, on Flickr

China, Shanghai - Stalinist style Shanghai Exhibition Center in modern urban landscape - July 2010 by Cyprien Hauser, on Flickr

Shanghai by SHUO LIN, on Flickr

park by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

The Bund daytime by iain McGregor, on Flickr

clean air by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund and Pudong area by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Pudong Night by Bjorn Borgers, on Flickr

arm-in-arm by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

Shanghai #12 - Pudong constrats [Explored] by Franck Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

The Bund at night by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

The Bund by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr

Shanghai World Financial Center by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund May 2020 by Yee Kim, on Flickr

Shanghai, October 2019 by Rafa Torcida, on Flickr

Light Show of Pudong by Yee Kim, on Flickr

Untitled by Tedros Tocrurai, on Flickr

towering above by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge at night, Shanghai, China by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MOBILITY by J.P.B, on Flickr

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

I Love Shanghai 2 by Sam Gao, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giant - to the right by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

The Buddha Temple in Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

2019 - Shanghai - Old City - 5 of 11 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

X Week 14 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr

DSC_5855 by tillyboothfarmer, on Flickr

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

high test by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

shanghai skyline in daybreak by Cao Dinh Tuan, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Towers in Shanghai. by zhang zheng, on Flickr

Shanghai #12 - Pudong constrats [Explored] by Franck Michel, on Flickr

Shanghai Light Show From Indigo Hotel PANO - 03-Oct-2019 by BB, on Flickr

14 mm story by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr

arm-in-arm by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

woman traveler taking photo with smart phone at the bund in shanghai, china by Krunja Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

More Than Shanghai can handle!! by Luke Chou, on Flickr

hot bodies of Shanghai women by Luke Chou, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr

The Bund at night by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Shanghai Downtown by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Ex French conession by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Sunset on the Bund by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

The Oriental Tower by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

The Bund by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Shanghai, Chine by LucasB92, on Flickr

shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Shanghai ... 2022*
Shanghai (Lockdown Collection) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai (Lockdown Collection) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai (Lockdown Collection) (Explored April 7, 2022) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai China (Lockdown Collection) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai China (Lockdown Collection) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai (Lockdown Collection) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai China (Lockdown Collection) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Waking down the esplanade leading to the bund by Tony Shi, on Flickr

view from Flair bar - Ritz Carlton Pudong by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge turned the river red by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Alone in the multitude by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr

Into the golden state... by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Evening sun with Bridge and river Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

bumps by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Pudong by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Chinese boxing dance exercise with chinese shanghai city background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Shanghai by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

2022 Bund Sunrise by Yee Kim, on Flickr

3 towers by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

The Bund at Night @Shanghai, China by Keith Lau, on Flickr

The gray hour of the city by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Shanghai Blues by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr

Shanghai nightscape, Suzhou River by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Man standing against Shanghai Skyline by Kaosara, on Flickr

Lockdown in Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

Parallel Worlds by Runen Liu, on Flickr

big city story by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Shanghai March 2022*

Lights On by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

The Jinmao Tower Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Towers of Lujiazui by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Looking down Qixia Street by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160517_China_6569 crop Shanghai sRGB by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr
Shanghai nights 2 by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

DSC05327-HDR-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Evening sun with Bridge and river Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

建筑群 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Amy Hurd, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

20200106-09 6 by Jacky Lee, on Flickr

teamwork of business in shanghai city by Anek S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

View from the bottom - Shanghai tower basement by Marek, on Flickr

Pearl of the Orient by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Pudong by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

View from the bottom - Shanghai tower basement by Marek, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Oleg AKA creep, on Flickr

Untitled by Helen, on Flickr

Puxi Viaduct, Shanghai, China by Marek, on Flickr

Shanghai. by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

china by 俊 伟, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

Capture - Monochrome by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Lupu Bridge Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Dark City by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Pudong Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

China celebrates 90 years of the communist party by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

view into the future by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Shanghai Broadcasting Building by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

Gigawatt City by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
20170207-L1003275-Edit.jpg by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

City in Mono by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chinese boxing dance exercise with chinese shanghai city background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

teamwork of business in shanghai city by Anek S, on Flickr

Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

The Oriental Tower by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

shanghai cityscape by Yongjie Cui, on Flickr

Shanghai World Financial Center by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

The 2020 Lunar New Year That Never Was IX (Shanghai) by NonsequentialImages, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund May 2020 by Yee Kim, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

Shanghai, October 2019 by Rafa Torcida, on Flickr

sh-43 by Davide Martini, on Flickr

Light Show of Pudong by Yee Kim, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Feeding by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Sidewalk by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Unlawful entry by Septimus Low, on Flickr

Lujiazui skyline lit up golden by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Waking down the esplanade leading to the bund by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Shanghai, city of birds by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Yu Garden Area, Shanghai 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Light went perfect on the Lujiazui skyline on Sunday by Tony Shi, on Flickr

The Bund at night by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Pearl of the Orient by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

temple and the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Jinmao Tower And Oriental Pearl Tower, Shanghai, China by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Tube Stories in Shanghai by Eric Paré, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Along Nanjing Road Pedestrian Street, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge at night, Shanghai, China by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

high test by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Jianggan Blue Hour (2015) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Above by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr

shanghai skyline in daybreak by dinhtuan89_it, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by Alex da Silveira, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

JW Street by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Bull on the Bund by Ambulant, on Flickr

_MG_7669 by Danny LU, on Flickr

Still A Bit Skinny by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Tower by zhang zheng, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge at night, Shanghai, China by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

DSCF5132 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

Di by Dinesh Lahiru, on Flickr

YUTONG ZK5180A_HuDR2311_1 by hans-johnson, on Flickr

JNP6180G articulated bus in 70th Chinese National Day livery by Hana Isuzu, on Flickr

Shanghai centrea at night. The view on Shanghai´s skyscraper - Shanghai tower and the others. by Alzbeta Nedvedova, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

Place du Peuple by Thomas Pollin, on Flickr

Le Pudong by Thomas Pollin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

HDR 编辑 by lijiabin, on Flickr

Lupu with Huangpu by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

20180721_Shanghai_5 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

IFC and Shanghai Tower by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Pudong, Shanghai at night by Aksel Studsgarth, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

Cityscape of Shanghai by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

Shanghai Mavic-12 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Early morning Shanghai by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Towers in Shanghai. by zhang zheng, on Flickr

Rat catches a ferry in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Shanghai Light Show From Indigo Hotel PANO - 03-Oct-2019 by BB, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge at night, Shanghai, China by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

DSC_1582 by Lasparrow, on Flickr

Di by Dinesh Lahiru, on Flickr

Pearl of the Orient by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

14 mm story by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr

Along Nanjing Road Pedestrian Street, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Shanghai by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

park by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

strollers by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

181931250 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

IMG_1748 by june jiang, on Flickr

The Bund daytime by iain McGregor, on Flickr

Quite the Night by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

Skyline by steven white, on Flickr

Wuzhen West by RH&XL, on Flickr

The Empty Street by Rick Massey, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline with historical Waibaidu bridge by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

TimeLapseVideosTEchniques by Studio52 Tv, on Flickr

Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr

teamwork of business in shanghai city by Anek S, on Flickr

Taking a break from gravity~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Early morning Shanghai by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Towers in Shanghai. by zhang zheng, on Flickr

Rat catches a ferry in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Shanghai Light Show From Indigo Hotel PANO - 03-Oct-2019 by BB, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge at night, Shanghai, China by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

DSC_1582 by Lasparrow, on Flickr

Di by Dinesh Lahiru, on Flickr

Pearl of the Orient by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

14 mm story by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr

Along Nanjing Road Pedestrian Street, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Shanghai by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

woman traveler taking photo with smart phone at the bund in shanghai, china by Krunja Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MOBILITY by J.P.B, on Flickr

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

I Love Shanghai 2 by Sam Gao, on Flickr

model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giant - to the right by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

The Buddha Temple in Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr

2019 - Shanghai - Old City - 5 of 11 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

In the streets of Shanghai 3 by Lezlie, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Shanghai ... 2012*
Shanghai Skyline by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Shanghai by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Changsha sculpture by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Shanghai by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Shanghai by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Astor House Hotel by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Shanghai by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Shanghai by Duncan Lang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Waking down the esplanade leading to the bund by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge turned the river red by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Alone in the multitude by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr

Into the golden state... by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Pudong by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr

Chinese boxing dance exercise with chinese shanghai city background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P2223429-HDR Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr

DSCF5134 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

DSCF5132 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

Living With Giants by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Shanghai, China city skyline on the Huangpu River. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

Shanghai night by Albert Tan, on Flickr

P0001784 Shanghai Wukang Building - 10-Nov-2019 by BB, on Flick

Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

A Ladies&#x27; Day Out by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kristine Fjellvang, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Shanghai ... 2022*

walk tall by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Lupu Bridge - when the clouds come out by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Early evening in Xujiahui by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Shanghai Xujiahui by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Shanghai Xujiahui by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Shanghai Middle Ring by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Looking down Qixia Street by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P2223429-HDR Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr

DSCF5134 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

DSCF5132 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

Living With Giants by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Shanghai, China city skyline on the Huangpu River. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

Shanghai night by Albert Tan, on Flickr

P0001784 Shanghai Wukang Building - 10-Nov-2019 by BB, on Flick

Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

A Ladies&#x27; Day Out by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kristine Fjellvang, on Flickr

X Week 14 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr

Crowded back alleys of Itaewon by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

K3A26453 by David Creswell, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Brice Retailleau, on Flickr

HDR 编辑 by lijiabin, on Flickr

Lupu with Huangpu by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

IMG_8028 by Amanda Liao, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

Night Lights of Shanghai by Dan Thompson, on Flickr

up high 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

shanghai skyline in daybreak by Cao Dinh Tuan, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

woman traveler taking photo with smart phone at the bund in shanghai, china by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

LZ6_0862 by Jacky Lee, on Flickr

Line 2 by Luie Balazs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by niiku23, on Flickr

Shanghai by niiku23, on Flickr

Shanghai by Vladimir Kraz, on Flickr

Shanghai by Mark Back, on Flickr

Shanghai by niiku23, on Flickr

Shanghai by Mark Back, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeff Kerkhof, on Flickr

Shanghai tower day and night by Hendry Haryanto, on Flickr

On the Bank of the Huangpu River 2014 by Rick Silverman, on Flickr

Bird's eye view 18 by Liam Haines, on Flickr

Shanghai by Dan Hill, on Flickr

Shanghai by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr

Shanghai Street by Bilal Mirza, on Flickr

Shanghai Street by Bilal Mirza, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

electric blue by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

July in Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Shanghai Broadcasting Building by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Shanghai Contrasts by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Shanghai awakes by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Jinmao Tower by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Golden Glow - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

St. Ignatius Cathedral - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Man on a Ledge by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr

Shining again by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr

from the Bund by Nisah Cheatham, on Flickr

Shanghai by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Shanghai 23 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

XXX by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

2022 Bund Sunrise by Yee Kim, on Flickr

China-7 by Andreas Fink, on Flickr

Highlights and shadows by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Huangpu river curvature around the Bund by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Close up Shanghai by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

The urban groove~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr

In front of the window display by Runen Liu, on Flickr

On 31 May, after 60 days of full lockdown, the lockdown was lifted in the vast majority of Shanghai, although the so-called target of zero covid was never met. People could not wait to enjoy their freedom of movement. by Runen Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160517_China_6569 crop Shanghai sRGB by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Shanghai nights 2 by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

DSC05327-HDR-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

建筑群 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Amy Hurd, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

teamwork of business in shanghai city by Anek S, on Flickr

Shanghai by Avanon, on Flickr

Shanghai by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Riding girls by Runen Liu, on Flickr

Crazy City SHANGHAI by Yabow YAO, on Flickr

Shanghai traffic by Rok Andrejc, on Flickr

layered intersections - Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Shanghai sunset by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

XXX by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

shanghai city dramatic dusk aerial view-2 by jiaqing zhou, on Flickr

Juniper Research has ranked Shanghai as the world’s number one Smart City for 2022. by Ben Mindall, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

Waiting for green light. On 7 March, 2022, when the current round of the epidemic had broken out by Runen Liu, on Flickr

On 31 May, after 60 days of full lockdown, the lockdown was lifted in the vast majority of Shanghai, although the so-called target of zero covid was never met. People could not wait to enjoy their freedom of movement. by Runen Liu, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

City on Bike by Bilal Mirza, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

Shanghai turns down their lights in bid to save power


Shanghai has ordered landscape illuminations for some of its landmark areas along the Huangpu River to be switched off on Monday and Tuesday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Shanghai has ordered landscape illuminations for some of its landmark areas along the Huangpu River to be switched off on Monday and Tuesday.

According to the announcement issued by the city's landscaping and city appearance administrative bureau on Sunday, the measure is part of Shanghai's plan for controlled power consumption in this year's summer.

Tourists take a picture at the Bund in Shanghai, China, on Aug 22, 2022. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


Tourists enjoy the less illuminated nighttime sceneries at the Bund in Shanghai, China, on Aug 22, 2022. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

A man exercises along the Huangpu River while looking at the dimly lit Oriental Pearl Tower in Shanghai, China, on Aug 22, 2022. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows the dimly lit Oriental Pearl Tower in Shanghai, China, on Aug 22, 2022. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows a less illuminated nighttime view of the Bund in Shanghai, China, on Aug 22, 2022. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## christos-greece

park by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

181931250 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

IMG_1748 by june jiang, on Flickr

The Bund daytime by iain McGregor, on Flickr

Quite the Night by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

Skyline by steven white, on Flickr

TimeLapseVideosTEchniques by Studio52 Tv, on Flickr

Shanghai by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Shanghai by Mark Back, on Flickr

shanghai by Andrey, on Flickr

Shanghai by niiku23, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Riding girls by Runen Liu, on Flickr

Down a Side Street by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crowded back alleys of Itaewon by Dickson P, on Flickr

Shanghai traffic by Rok Andrejc, on Flickr

JW Marriott from above by Tony Shi, on Flickr

P2223429-HDR Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr

DSCF5134 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

DSCF5132 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

Living With Giants by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

Shanghai night by Albert Tan, on Flickr

P0001784 Shanghai Wukang Building - 10-Nov-2019 by BB, on Flick

Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kristine Fjellvang, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

K3A26453 by David Creswell, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Brice Retailleau, on Flickr

HDR 编辑 by lijiabin, on Flickr

Lupu with Huangpu by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

IMG_8028 by Amanda Liao, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

Night Lights of Shanghai by Dan Thompson, on Flickr

up high 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

woman traveler taking photo with smart phone at the bund in shanghai, china by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Second Bund Sunrise by Joseph Rogus, on Flickr

543183654 by Discover Education, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Shanghai by Chiew Loo, on Flickr

Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr

Shanghai Cityscape by Masoud Najari, on Flickr

Cityscape Shanghai by David Tan, on Flickr

Shanghai by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Shanghai Shines by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai by Carrie YL, on Flickr

Shanghai Lujiazui Cityscape by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Shanghai by Percy van den Boogaard, on Flickr

The night of shanghai.. by jin wensheng, on Flickr

DSC_9736(HDR) by lwtt93, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kentaro IEMOTO, on Flickr

Shanghai by Héctor García, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ira Smirnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

china by 俊 伟, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline with historical Waibaidu bridge by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Shanghai (9) by Jared Fein, on Flickr

Shanghai, October 2019 by Rafa Torcida, on Flickr

华泾公园 Huajing Park by J Wang, on Flickr

Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

The Bund at night by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

The Empty Street by Rick Massey, on Flickr

The Devil&#x27;s Citadel by Alexander Tang, on Flickr

"A late Nights Fading" by Rick Massey, on Flickr

Sunset on the Bund by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr

Shopping in the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shanghai Yellow Umbrella City View by Monoram, on Flickr

The Tourists. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Early morning Shanghai by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Towers in Shanghai. by zhang zheng, on Flickr

Rat catches a ferry in Shanghai by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Shanghai Light Show From Indigo Hotel PANO - 03-Oct-2019 by BB, on Flickr

Nanpu Bridge at night, Shanghai, China by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr

DSC_1582 by Lasparrow, on Flickr

Di by Dinesh Lahiru, on Flickr

Pearl of the Orient by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

14 mm story by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr

Along Nanjing Road Pedestrian Street, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Shanghai by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P2223429-HDR Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr

DSCF5134 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

DSCF5132 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

Living With Giants by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Shanghai, China city skyline on the Huangpu River. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

Shanghai night by Albert Tan, on Flickr

P0001784 Shanghai Wukang Building - 10-Nov-2019 by BB, on Flick

Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

A Ladies&#x27; Day Out by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kristine Fjellvang, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

K3A26453 by David Creswell, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Brice Retailleau, on Flickr

HDR 编辑 by lijiabin, on Flickr

Lupu with Huangpu by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

IMG_8028 by Amanda Liao, on Flickr

Towers of People's Park by hugociss, on Flickr

SHANGHAI by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

Night Lights of Shanghai by Dan Thompson, on Flickr

up high 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

woman traveler taking photo with smart phone at the bund in shanghai, china by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Tube Stories in Shanghai by Eric Paré, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline #001 by James Faulkner, on Flickr

Line 2 by Luie Balazs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

park by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

strollers by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

181931250 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

IMG_1748 by june jiang, on Flickr

The Bund daytime by iain McGregor, on Flickr

Quite the Night by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

Skyline by steven white, on Flickr

Shanghai skyline with historical Waibaidu bridge by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

TimeLapseVideosTEchniques by Studio52 Tv, on Flickr

Harbour City, Shanghai by Luie Balazs, on Flickr

Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr

The worries of a mother by Dickson P, on Flickr

Cityscape of Shanghai city in day time with road and tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by Avanon, on Flickr

shanghai by margarita burgueros, on Flickr

Shanghai by Vladimir Kraz, on Flickr

Shanghai by Chiew Loo, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Shanghai by Al Pap, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ale Pot, on Flickr

Shanghai by OpenArtCode, on Flickr

Shanghai by dineshgeetha23, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kjell Tjensvoll, on Flickr

Shanghai by H Nishiwaki, on Flickr

@shanghai by 虾酱 虾, on Flickr

Shanghai by Dan Hill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P2223429-HDR Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr

DSCF5134 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

DSCF5132 by Shuo Cheng, on Flickr

Living With Giants by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Shanghai, China city skyline on the Huangpu River. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr

Shanghai night by Albert Tan, on Flickr

P0001784 Shanghai Wukang Building - 10-Nov-2019 by BB, on Flick

Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr

A Ladies&#x27; Day Out by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kristine Fjellvang, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

K3A26453 by David Creswell, on Flickr

The Bund, Shanghai, China by mrchun, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-69 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-56 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-53 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-47 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-49 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

2019/7/13-ArendG7x-26 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

P0000782 Shanghai Jingan Sunset - 20-Jun-2019 by BB, on Flickr

Morning on the Bund by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr

Shanghai #19 - Cityscape observation [Explored] by Franck Michel, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai 2022 by Lei Han, on Flickr

Shanghai 2022 by Lei Han, on Flickr

Shanghai 2022 by Lei Han, on Flickr

A crossroads in the abandoned old city of Shanghai by Runen Liu, on Flickr

Shanghai by Lei Han, on Flickr

Bridge and the City @Shanghai, PRC by Keith Lau, on Flickr

Sample Project Three by Theo Bell, on Flickr

Sample Project One by Theo Bell, on Flickr

Sample Project One by Theo Bell, on Flickr

Sample Project One by Theo Bell, on Flickr

Sample Project One by Theo Bell, on Flickr

Sample Project One by Theo Bell, on Flickr

Crazy City SHANGHAI by Yabow YAO, on Flickr

IMG_0891 Ecological city; Shanghai by camera30f, on Flickr

Shanghai 2022 by Lei Han, on Flickr

Shanghai 2022 by Lei Han, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

The 3 big guys of Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Xinyongan Road - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Guangdong Road - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Houjia Road - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Fangbang Middle Road - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Jinmao Tower by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------

